# Me la sono cercata ...



## Simba (26 Agosto 2013)

Sono entrato anch'io nel vortice...36 anni io 35 lei. Fidanzati per 10 anni, 2 anni di convivenza e 3 di matrimonio. Senza figli per scelta. Entrambi di bell'aspetto e piacenti. storia bellissima da subito, complicità, diagolo, sesso, amore, aiuto reciproco, insomma tutto quello che potevo desiderare da lei e da noi. Lei timida e molto riservata e sempre in cerca di protezione che in me' ha sempre trovato. Veniamo ad oggi; da 3 anni mi accusa di non sentirsi desiderata come un tempo e di non voler fare l'amore con lei. Tutte cose vere. Dette e ridette tra lacrime e musi lunghi. in risposta a tutto questo, cambiavo atteggiamento per 1 settimana e poi tornavo come prima. Perche' tanto era mia, tanto non gli facevo mancare niente, tanto ero sicuro che avesse bisogno di me e che non avrebbe fatto mai nulla per mettere a rischio il nostro amore. Il mio non desiderarla e' frutto di noia o routine che 14 anni di conoscenza ha portato, ma la amo e non l'ho mai tradita, ho privilegiato altri aspetti della vita di coppia. Non ho mai dato importanza hai suoi continui segnali e oggi mi trovo qua così vicino dal perderla. Gli ultimi 2 mesi sono stati brutti, lei fredda e io a ripetermi che gli sarebbe passata come sempre e poi via. Questa volta e' diverso. Trovo un messaggio sul suo Cell, non esplicito ma chiaramente non normale. Chiedo spiegazioni, mi dice che si, è vero, che messaggia con un ragazzo conosciuto in palestra e che gli fa piacere perché si sente apprezzata e desiderata, cosa che da me non aveva più da troppo. gli chiedo cosa prova e cosa c'è tra loro due, e lei tra lacrime e rancore mi ripete che mi ama e che sta male ma che non ha fatto sesso con questo ma che sarebbe successo da li a poco. gli chiedo di chiudere con questo ragazzo altrimenti me ne sarei andato. Lei mi dice che il giorno dopo avrebbe chiuso la cosa e che voleva solo me. Per tutta la settimana successiva facciamo sesso come da tantissimo non facevamo e de' stato bellissimo per entrambi poi  scoppiavano litigate e rancori sputati addosso, soprattutto da parte sua, ma cerco di riconquistarla ma lei non si fida più ed è presa da mille dubbi. Oggi scopro che per tutta la settima ha continuato a sentirlo, e sono riuscito a leggere tutti i messaggi che si sono scambiati. ho voluto leggerli per capire che cosa c'era tra di loro e capire cosa fare. scopro che a lei piace questo ragazzo che gli dice 4 cazzate al momento giusto, che si sono dati un appuntamento per la prossima settimana e lei lo vuole vedere. Io la amo e la desidero come non mai o come da troppo non provavo. Non sono mai stato così vicino dal perderla come oggi e questo mi fa impazzire. tra mille sofferenze gli ho detto che se voleva incontrarlo di farlo pure e che me ne sarei andato da casa per 3/4 giorni per non condizionarla sui suoi dubbi, ma che passati questi giorni e passato il suo incontro con questo ragazzo, fosse chiara con me e con noi. lei non voleva che andassi via perche' aveva gia fatto la sua scelta, ma era dubbiosa e voleva capire, non voleva piu incontrarlo ma era dubbiosa e voleva capire. ho dovuto lasciarla libera da condizionamenti dovuti alla mia presenza. Lo so, e' un rischio grosso che mi prendo ma non potevo evitare una cosa che magari sarebbe successa più avanti e a mia insaputa. Meglio toccare il fondo adesso per ripartire come un razzo il prima possibile. questa e' la mia storia. Cosa ne pensate? Grazie mille ciao


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Agosto 2013)

Che non bisogna mai dare x scontato l'amore che l'altra persona nutre x noi, nello specifico se come racconti l'hai trascurata per tot tempo e non hai saputo ascoltare il suo disagio dovevi aspettarti che arrivasse qualcuno che riusciva ad approfittare della sua sofferenza. Ora mi sembra che lei si stia rendendo conto dell'errore che sta x compiere e stia facendo retromarcia, passata la tempesta non ricadere negli estessi errori. Io credo che lei ti ami ma si è sentita non compresa per troppo tempo.


----------



## Innominata (26 Agosto 2013)

Ma Santi Numi, mi spiegate perché per rinfocolare gli spiriti sopiti si deve sempre allungare sulla coppia l'ombra di un terzo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Agosto 2013)

*Cosa vuoi che ne pensiamo?*

Vorrei che mi spiegassi, dato che l'hai fatto tu, come hai fatto a trascurare la tua compagna. Cosa c'era di così importante da assorbirti al punto tale da giustificare i suoi richiami.
Perché non è che lei non te l'abbia detto, mi sembra di capire.
Te l'ha detto una-due-enne volte.
E tu ogni volta a cambiare per una settimana ( nota: perché te lo chiedeva lei, non perché tu ne fossi convinto) per tornare a fare il cazzone subito dopo aver "assolto" al tuo compito.
Ma è questa l'idea che hai del tuo rapporto? Sicuramente è quella che dai a me.
Sì, te la sei cercata.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Agosto 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma Santi Numi, mi spiegate perché per rinfocolare gli spiriti sopiti si deve sempre allungare sulla coppia l'ombra di un terzo?


Perché il terzo è scaltro e comprende le falle che ci sono e prova a sondare, se poi lei gli ha più volte rimproverato di sentirsi trascurata e invisibile e dalla sua parte invece è stata sempre presente può capitarecio'..... Non è che se uno si sposa o va a convivere ha comperato la vita dell'altro lse lsei mio o mia e fine dei giochi... L'amore si coltiva sempre.. Ovvio questo vale xentrambi lei ora sta sbagliando ma diciamo che lui è stato sordo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Agosto 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma Santi Numi, mi spiegate perché per rinfocolare gli spiriti sopiti si deve sempre allungare sulla coppia l'ombra di un terzo?


Innominata non sono d'accordo.
L'ombra del terzo non rinfocola proprio nulla. 
In questo caso è semplicemente subentrato per difetto di recezione.
Lui non recepisce i messaggi o fa finta di non sentirli.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Sono entrato anch'io nel vortice...36 anni io 35 lei. Fidanzati per 10 anni, 2 anni di convivenza e 3 di matrimonio. Senza figli per scelta. Entrambi di bell'aspetto e piacenti. storia bellissima da subito, complicità, diagolo, sesso, amore, aiuto reciproco, insomma tutto quello che potevo desiderare da lei e da noi. Lei timida e molto riservata e sempre in cerca di protezione che in me' ha sempre trovato. Veniamo ad oggi; da 3 anni mi accusa di non sentirsi desiderata come un tempo e di non voler fare l'amore con lei. Tutte cose vere. Dette e ridette tra lacrime e musi lunghi. in risposta a tutto questo, cambiavo atteggiamento per 1 settimana e poi tornavo come prima. Perche' tanto era mia, tanto non gli facevo mancare niente, tanto ero sicuro che avesse bisogno di me e che non avrebbe fatto mai nulla per mettere a rischio il nostro amore. Il mio non desiderarla e' frutto di noia o routine che 14 anni di conoscenza ha portato, ma la amo e non l'ho mai tradita, ho privilegiato altri aspetti della vita di coppia. Non ho mai dato importanza hai suoi continui segnali e oggi mi trovo qua così vicino dal perderla. Gli ultimi 2 mesi sono stati brutti, lei fredda e io a ripetermi che gli sarebbe passata come sempre e poi via. Questa volta e' diverso. Trovo un messaggio sul suo Cell, non esplicito ma chiaramente non normale. Chiedo spiegazioni, mi dice che si, è vero, che messaggia con un ragazzo conosciuto in palestra e che gli fa piacere perché si sente apprezzata e desiderata, cosa che da me non aveva più da troppo. gli chiedo cosa prova e cosa c'è tra loro due, e lei tra lacrime e rancore mi ripete che mi ama e che sta male ma che non ha fatto sesso con questo ma che sarebbe successo da li a poco. gli chiedo di chiudere con questo ragazzo altrimenti me ne sarei andato. Lei mi dice che il giorno dopo avrebbe chiuso la cosa e che voleva solo me. Per tutta la settimana successiva facciamo sesso come da tantissimo non facevamo e de' stato bellissimo per entrambi poi  scoppiavano litigate e rancori sputati addosso, soprattutto da parte sua, ma cerco di riconquistarla ma lei non si fida più ed è presa da mille dubbi. Oggi scopro che per tutta la settima ha continuato a sentirlo, e sono riuscito a leggere tutti i messaggi che si sono scambiati. ho voluto leggerli per capire che cosa c'era tra di loro e capire cosa fare. scopro che a lei piace questo ragazzo che gli dice 4 cazzate al momento giusto, che si sono dati un appuntamento per la prossima settimana e lei lo vuole vedere. Io la amo e la desidero come non mai o come da troppo non provavo. Non sono mai stato così vicino dal perderla come oggi e questo mi fa impazzire. tra mille sofferenze gli ho detto che se voleva incontrarlo di farlo pure e che me ne sarei andato da casa per 3/4 giorni per non condizionarla sui suoi dubbi, ma che passati questi giorni e passato il suo incontro con questo ragazzo, fosse chiara con me e con noi. lei non voleva che andassi via perche' aveva gia fatto la sua scelta, ma era dubbiosa e voleva capire, non voleva piu incontrarlo ma era dubbiosa e voleva capire. ho dovuto lasciarla libera da condizionamenti dovuti alla mia presenza. Lo so, e' un rischio grosso che mi prendo ma non potevo evitare una cosa che magari sarebbe successa più avanti e a mia insaputa. Meglio toccare il fondo adesso per ripartire come un razzo il prima possibile. questa e' la mia storia. Cosa ne pensate? Grazie mille ciao



Che ne penso? Al momento, subito dopo averti letto, RABBIA. Si rabbia, è la solita tiritera, " mi sento trascurata/o, adesso invece qualcuno/a mi fa sentire donna/uomo. Ma vaffanculo! la solita immaturità, la solita scusa che va oltre ogni misura e che serve soltanto a se stessi per giustificare una copulata e buttare all'aria una coppia consolidata. 

Non c'è verso, non c'è ne bacio, ne coccola, ne fiori, ne nessun segno d'amore che possa tenerti a te la persona che hai accanto, non esiste nessuna cosa al mondo che possa contrastare la voglia di ritornare ragazzini e provare quei brividi fanciulleschi che tali rimangono! d'altronde, la routine trovata, i sogni esauditi e non, le battaglie e le vittorie e le sconfitte avute assieme non servono e non serviranno mai! a farti stare bene, si ha sempre voglia di un'unica cosa, SBAGLIARE. Che poi è troppo difficile dire, caro/cara...... ho i brividi con un altro adesso e devo soddisfarli. La risposta dovrebbe essere, "bene, soddisfali, io farò altrettanto, e detto questo chiudere totalmente il discorso. Appena si ripiglia il discorso, rispondere, hai rotto adesso! tu soddisfa le tue voglie io le mie. vabbè il finale è da incazzato proprio, e al momento lo sono.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché il terzo è scaltro e comprende le falle che ci sono e prova a sondare, se poi lei gli ha più volte rimproverato di sentirsi trascurata e invisibile e dalla sua parte invece è stata sempre presente può capitarecio'..... Non è che se uno si sposa o va a convivere ha comperato la vita dell'altro lse lsei mio o mia e fine dei giochi... L'amore si coltiva sempre.. Ovvio questo vale xentrambi lei ora sta sbagliando ma diciamo che lui è stato sordo


Quoto


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché il terzo è scaltro e comprende le falle che ci sono e prova a sondare, se poi lei gli ha più volte rimproverato di sentirsi trascurata e invisibile e dalla sua parte invece è stata sempre presente può capitarecio'..... Non è che se uno si sposa o va a convivere ha comperato la vita dell'altro lse lsei mio o mia e fine dei giochi... L'amore si coltiva sempre.. Ovvio questo vale xentrambi lei ora sta sbagliando ma diciamo che lui è stato sordo



Certo che, ha un bel modo di reagire "la sue lei" 

Come se il comportamento di lui fosse una scusante al tradimento? smettiamola su. 

Uno sbaglio fatto, o più sbagli fatti, non comportano e non danno scusanti agli sbagli. Non gli va bene più il suo lui? che lo lasci! e non cerchi la scusante per tradirlo.


----------



## Simba (26 Agosto 2013)

Ciao, e grazie per tutte le vostre risposte. me la sono cercata perché ho dato priorità alle cose quotidiane... Chi fa la spesa? Vado io dai...chi fa questo? Faccio io dai...chi fa quel l'altro? Faccio io...cosa vuoi fare? mi va bene tutto scegli tu...ecco queste sono le cose che ho fatto nel tempo, senza mai farle mancare nulla...ma mi sono dimenticato di Lei e di Noi. non l'ho mai tradita, e quando solo qualcosa o qualcuno si avvicinava a me, pensavo subito a Lei e non gli avrei mai fatto un torto, per cosa poi? Sistemate le quotidianità ho pensato solo a me, e i miei interessi e non a lei non a noi...


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Ciao, e grazie per tutte le vostre risposte. me la sono cercata perché ho dato priorità alle cose quotidiane... Chi fa la spesa? Vado io dai...chi fa questo? Faccio io dai...chi fa quel l'altro? Faccio io...cosa vuoi fare? mi va bene tutto scegli tu...ecco queste sono le cose che ho fatto nel tempo, senza mai farle mancare nulla...ma mi sono dimenticato di Lei e di Noi. non l'ho mai tradita, e quando solo qualcosa o qualcuno si avvicinava a me, pensavo subito a Lei e non gli avrei mai fatto un torto, per cosa poi? Sistemate le quotidianità ho pensato solo a me, e i miei interessi e non a lei non a noi...


Ciao

anche tu, non scherzi con le scuse ...
noi tutti abbiamo la quotidianità,
noi tutti facciamo la spesa, cuciniamo ecc. 
e che centra? se ti assorbe troppo, allora perché 
vivere una relazione? 

le hai fatto mancare invece. e lei te lo ha ripetuto e ripetuto. 
rileggi il tuo primo post. l'accontentavi per una settimana e poi,
ti sentivi nuovamente sicuro ... sicuro di decidere TU, dove porre 
le priorità ... e hai detto poco ... dimenticato di VOI.

Ora, alza i tacchi invece! Falle vedere e dimostrale
che ci tieni a lei ... ritrovati come eri, quello che lei ha voluto. 
e non per una settimana ... 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Ciao, e grazie per tutte le vostre risposte. me la sono cercata perché ho dato priorità alle cose quotidiane... Chi fa la spesa? Vado io dai...chi fa questo? Faccio io dai...chi fa quel l'altro? Faccio io...cosa vuoi fare? mi va bene tutto scegli tu...ecco queste sono le cose che ho fatto nel tempo, senza mai farle mancare nulla...ma mi sono dimenticato di Lei e di Noi. non l'ho mai tradita, e quando solo qualcosa o qualcuno si avvicinava a me, pensavo subito a Lei e non gli avrei maifatto un torto, per cosa poi? Sistemate le quotidianità ho pensato solo a me, e i miei interessi e non a lei non a noi...


Rispondo a te ed a ultimo... Il fatto è che il matrimonio non è un mutuo soccorso e basta.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Ciao, e grazie per tutte le vostre risposte. me la sono cercata perché ho dato priorità alle cose quotidiane... Chi fa la spesa? Vado io dai...chi fa questo? Faccio io dai...chi fa quel l'altro? Faccio io...cosa vuoi fare? mi va bene tutto scegli tu...ecco queste sono le cose che ho fatto nel tempo, senza mai farle mancare nulla...ma mi sono dimenticato di Lei e di Noi. non l'ho mai tradita, e quando solo qualcosa o qualcuno si avvicinava a me, pensavo subito a Lei e non gli avrei mai fatto un torto, per cosa poi? Sistemate le quotidianità ho pensato solo a me, e i miei interessi e non a lei non a noi...





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> anche tu, non scherzi con le scuse ...
> noi tutti abbiamo la quotidianità,
> ...



Da fidanzati o da poco sposati, situazioni come quelle scritte sono gentilezze, e vengono apprezzate tantissimo. Dopo diventano routine e qualcuno/a cerca sempre qualche cosa in più per lamentarsi. Quando una persona si deve sentire sicura? 

Mi sa che sicuro non deve sentirsi nessuno/a perchè una maniera per lamentarsi si trova sempre.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vorrei che mi spiegassi, dato che l'hai fatto tu, come hai fatto a trascurare la tua compagna. Cosa c'era di così importante da assorbirti al punto tale da giustificare i suoi richiami.
> Perché non è che lei non te l'abbia detto, mi sembra di capire.
> Te l'ha detto una-due-enne volte.
> E tu ogni volta a cambiare per una settimana ( nota: perché te lo chiedeva lei, non perché tu ne fossi convinto) per tornare a fare il cazzone subito dopo aver "assolto" al tuo compito.
> ...





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Innominata non sono d'accordo.
> L'ombra del terzo non rinfocola proprio nulla.
> In questo caso è semplicemente subentrato per difetto di recezione.
> Lui non recepisce i messaggi o fa finta di non sentirli.


quoto



Ultimo ha detto:


> Che ne penso? Al momento, subito dopo averti letto, RABBIA. Si rabbia, è la solita tiritera, " mi sento trascurata/o, adesso invece qualcuno/a mi fa sentire donna/uomo. Ma vaffanculo! la solita immaturità, la solita scusa che va oltre ogni misura e che serve soltanto a se stessi per giustificare una copulata e buttare all'aria una coppia consolidata.
> 
> N*on c'è verso, non c'è ne bacio, ne coccola, ne fiori, ne nessun segno d'amore che possa tenerti a te la persona che hai accanto, non esiste nessuna cosa al mondo che possa contrastare la voglia di ritornare ragazzini e provare quei brividi fanciulleschi che tali rimangono!* d'altronde, la routine trovata, i sogni esauditi e non, le battaglie e le vittorie e le sconfitte avute assieme non servono e non serviranno mai! a farti stare bene, si ha sempre voglia di un'unica cosa, SBAGLIARE. Che poi è troppo difficile dire, caro/cara...... ho i brividi con un altro adesso e devo soddisfarli. La risposta dovrebbe essere, "bene, soddisfali, io farò altrettanto, e detto questo chiudere totalmente il discorso. Appena si ripiglia il discorso, rispondere, hai rotto adesso! tu soddisfa le tue voglie io le mie. vabbè il finale è da incazzato proprio, e al momento lo sono.



Ti sbagli secondo me. Io credo invece che queste cose aiutino eccome
Perchè dopo tanti anni c'è ancora chi, appena rientra a casa da un bacio al compagno/a, che quando la vede uscire le fa un complimento, che anche se sta facendo una qualunque cosa allunga una mano per sfiorarti
non c'entra tornare ragazzini c'entra non essere considerata/o uno dei tanti soprammobili di casa
Ogni volta diciamo che invece che tradire bisognerebbe parlare. Questa donna mi sembra che l'abbia ampiamente fatto
Dopodichè tradire è sicuramente sbagliato ma almeno un concorso di colpa questa volta mi sento di non escluderlo


Simba ha detto:


> Ciao, e grazie per tutte le vostre risposte. me la sono cercata perché ho dato priorità alle cose quotidiane... Chi fa la spesa? Vado io dai...chi fa questo? Faccio io dai...chi fa quel l'altro? Faccio io...cosa vuoi fare? mi va bene tutto scegli tu...ecco queste sono le cose che ho fatto nel tempo, senza mai farle mancare nulla...ma mi sono dimenticato di Lei e di Noi. non l'ho mai tradita, e quando solo qualcosa o qualcuno si avvicinava a me, pensavo subito a Lei e non gli avrei mai fatto un torto, per cosa poi? Sistemate le quotidianità ho pensato solo a me, e i miei interessi e non a lei non a noi...


Ecco appunto
Hai fatto il maggiordomo, il casalindo, quello che fa tornare i conti. Hai dato importanza alle cose pratiche (mi ricordi qualcuno) trascurando completamente lei.
Le hai mai chiesto se tra avere la casa e la spesa sempre a posto e un tuo abbraccio o un po' di sesso lei cosa avrebbe scelto?


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La mia era una metafora...... 

Ed è quello che ho notato leggendo simba, non serve nulla, nessun ricordo se vieni "preso" e ritorni fanciullo.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

Ecco appunto
Hai fatto il maggiordomo, il casalindo, quello che fa tornare i conti. Hai dato importanza alle cose pratiche (mi ricordi qualcuno) trascurando completamente lei.
Le hai mai chiesto se tra avere la casa e la spesa sempre a posto e un tuo abbraccio o un po' di sesso lei cosa avrebbe scelto?[/QUOTE]


Da a lei il diritto di tradire? E poi facendo quelle gentilezze, in cosa ha sbagliato?

Sono solo lamentele, perchè magari qualche altra persona si lamenterà di quello che simba fa e che questa non ha nel suo lui.


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2013)

Ciao

ma ammesso e non concesso ...

non hanno figli!
quanto può assorbire la quotidianità!
che pulisce e spazzola e spolvera e striglia casa ogni giorno?

ma che diamine, neanche se fosse un palazzo!

erano in due! due ... zwei ... dos ... 

a me le scuse ... non piacciono ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma ammesso e non concesso ...
> 
> ...



zwei tedeschen! dos spagnoles! ma con chi ti metti aò! poliglotta sugnu! :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco appunto
> Hai fatto il maggiordomo, il casalindo, quello che fa tornare i conti. Hai dato importanza alle cose pratiche (mi ricordi qualcuno) trascurando completamente lei.
> Le hai mai chiesto se tra avere la casa e la spesa sempre a posto e un tuo abbraccio o un po' di sesso lei cosa avrebbe scelto?



Da a lei il diritto di tradire? E poi facendo quelle gentilezze, in cosa ha sbagliato?

Sono solo lamentele, perchè magari qualche altra persona si lamenterà di quello che simba fa e che questa non ha nel suo lui.[/QUOTE]


Ho scritto che le da il diritto di tradire?
Ho detto che ha fatto cose alle quali lei non dava importanza quanto lui
E lei glielo ha detto. Più volte. 
Se tu per carineria tutti i giorni mi porti i fiori e io amo le mele e te lo dico e tu continui. Direi che le tue non sono carinerie. O no?


----------



## gas (26 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Sono entrato anch'io nel vortice...36 anni io 35 lei. Fidanzati per 10 anni, 2 anni di convivenza e 3 di matrimonio. Senza figli per scelta. Entrambi di bell'aspetto e piacenti. storia bellissima da subito, complicità, diagolo, sesso, amore, aiuto reciproco, insomma tutto quello che potevo desiderare da lei e da noi. Lei timida e molto riservata e sempre in cerca di protezione che in me' ha sempre trovato. Veniamo ad oggi; da 3 anni mi accusa di non sentirsi desiderata come un tempo e di non voler fare l'amore con lei. Tutte cose vere. Dette e ridette tra lacrime e musi lunghi. in risposta a tutto questo, cambiavo atteggiamento per 1 settimana e poi tornavo come prima. Perche' tanto era mia, tanto non gli facevo mancare niente, tanto ero sicuro che avesse bisogno di me e che non avrebbe fatto mai nulla per mettere a rischio il nostro amore. Il mio non desiderarla e' frutto di noia o routine che 14 anni di conoscenza ha portato, ma la amo e non l'ho mai tradita, ho privilegiato altri aspetti della vita di coppia. Non ho mai dato importanza hai suoi continui segnali e oggi mi trovo qua così vicino dal perderla. Gli ultimi 2 mesi sono stati brutti, lei fredda e io a ripetermi che gli sarebbe passata come sempre e poi via. Questa volta e' diverso. Trovo un messaggio sul suo Cell, non esplicito ma chiaramente non normale. Chiedo spiegazioni, mi dice che si, è vero, che messaggia con un ragazzo conosciuto in palestra e che gli fa piacere perché si sente apprezzata e desiderata, cosa che da me non aveva più da troppo. gli chiedo cosa prova e cosa c'è tra loro due, e lei tra lacrime e rancore mi ripete che mi ama e che sta male ma che non ha fatto sesso con questo ma che sarebbe successo da li a poco. gli chiedo di chiudere con questo ragazzo altrimenti me ne sarei andato. Lei mi dice che il giorno dopo avrebbe chiuso la cosa e che voleva solo me. Per tutta la settimana successiva facciamo sesso come da tantissimo non facevamo e de' stato bellissimo per entrambi poi scoppiavano litigate e rancori sputati addosso, soprattutto da parte sua, ma cerco di riconquistarla ma lei non si fida più ed è presa da mille dubbi. Oggi scopro che per tutta la settima ha continuato a sentirlo, e sono riuscito a leggere tutti i messaggi che si sono scambiati. ho voluto leggerli per capire che cosa c'era tra di loro e capire cosa fare. scopro che a lei piace questo ragazzo che gli dice 4 cazzate al momento giusto, che si sono dati un appuntamento per la prossima settimana e lei lo vuole vedere. Io la amo e la desidero come non mai o come da troppo non provavo. Non sono mai stato così vicino dal perderla come oggi e questo mi fa impazzire. tra mille sofferenze gli ho detto che se voleva incontrarlo di farlo pure e che me ne sarei andato da casa per 3/4 giorni per non condizionarla sui suoi dubbi, ma che passati questi giorni e passato il suo incontro con questo ragazzo, fosse chiara con me e con noi. lei non voleva che andassi via perche' aveva gia fatto la sua scelta, ma era dubbiosa e voleva capire, non voleva piu incontrarlo ma era dubbiosa e voleva capire. ho dovuto lasciarla libera da condizionamenti dovuti alla mia presenza. Lo so, e' un rischio grosso che mi prendo ma non potevo evitare una cosa che magari sarebbe successa più avanti e a mia insaputa. Meglio toccare il fondo adesso per ripartire come un razzo il prima possibile. questa e' la mia storia. Cosa ne pensate? Grazie mille ciao


ciao
a volte si danno per scontato certe cose che poi, così scontate non lo sono. si pensa di possedere l'altra persona solo perchè si ha un legame e si perdono di vista le cose importanti di una convivenza.
poi come d'incanto ci si risveglia, ma a volte è tardi ed è difficile recuperare il tempo perduto.
riconquistrarla ora la vedo dura


----------



## Simba (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ho ritenuto di essere nel giusto, che anche questo fosse un segno di amore e rispetto nei suoi confronti. Ma dovevo arrivare a questo punto per accorgermi dei miei errori e non doveva succedere. Non doveva succedere che tirasse in ballo un terzo che parte da una posizione di vantaggio che si sa in questi casi. L'unica rabbia che provo nei suoi confronti e' avrebbe dovuto lasciarmi e andare via di casa prima di mettere un terzo tra di noi. Ecco questo non lo accetto.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da a lei il diritto di tradire? E poi facendo quelle gentilezze, in cosa ha sbagliato?
> 
> Sono solo lamentele, perchè magari qualche altra persona si lamenterà di quello che simba fa e che questa non ha nel suo lui.



Ho scritto che le da il diritto di tradire?
Ho detto che ha fatto cose alle quali lei non dava importanza quanto lui
E lei glielo ha detto. Più volte. 
Se tu per carineria tutti i giorni mi porti i fiori e io amo le mele e te lo dico e tu continui. Direi che le tue non sono carinerie. O no?[/QUOTE]


Le sue sono carinerie, una volta erano sicuramente viste così, dopo la routine fa vedere ben altro. ( ora qualcuno/ qualcuna se continuiamo a scriver carinerie/a ci scrive che è sbagliato) :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Ho ritenuto di essere nel giusto, che anche questo fosse un segno di amore e rispetto nei suoi confronti. Ma dovevo arrivare a questo punto per accorgermi dei miei errori e non doveva succedere. Non doveva succedere che tirasse in ballo un terzo che parte da una posizione di vantaggio che si sa in questi casi. L'unica rabbia che provo nei suoi confronti e' avrebbe dovuto lasciarmi e andare via di casa prima di mettere un terzo tra di noi. Ecco questo non lo accetto.


La stessa cosa che ti ho scritto io. pricisa pricisa.


----------



## Homer (26 Agosto 2013)

Con mia moglie ho avuto un comportamento simile a quello di Simba, in casa ero un marito trainatore, a differenza sua, però, mi sono "applicato" molto di più anche al NOI e a LEI, coccolandola e ricevendo da lei pochissime coccole giustificandosi con frasi tipo:_".....ma io te le faccio"_ nella sua testa forse!!! Richiedendo sesso extra e un pò più di inibizione e sentendomi rispondere:_"......ma a me una volta alla settimana basta"_. Un muro di gomma.......
Dovevo tradire IO invece alla fine mi ha tradito LEI.......
Quoto in tutto e per tutto ULTIMO, se hai in testa una cosa non c'è coccola o attenzione che ti possa distorglirti dal farla.
Questa la mia triste esperienza.


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> zwei tedeschen! dos spagnoles! ma con chi ti metti aò! poliglotta sugnu! :rotfl:


Ciao

nella furia ho dimenticato il francese ...  
recupero ... deux! 

chi sa, come era zozza casa ... quella settimana,
che si sono uniti ogni giorno ...  ...

ok ... che lei, avrebbe potuto dire così non mi va,
"fuera" ... ma lui, maniaco delle pulizie mi sembra,
se ha bisogno di evidenziarlo che dava a ciò la priorità ...

ehhh ... fa anche intendere, che chi si dedica alla coppia ... 
non dà priorità alla quotidianità ... mo, immaginati il tutto con figli. 

un po' complicato il nuovo utente mi sembra ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> *Ho ritenuto di essere nel giusto*, che anche questo fosse un segno di amore e rispetto nei suoi confronti. Ma dovevo arrivare a questo punto per accorgermi dei miei errori e non doveva succedere. Non doveva succedere che tirasse in ballo un terzo che parte da una posizione di vantaggio che si sa in questi casi. *L'unica rabbia che provo nei suoi confronti e' avrebbe dovuto lasciarmi e andare via di casa prima di mettere un terzo tra di noi*. Ecco questo non lo accetto.


1) non ne dubito
2) magari non vuole lasciarti. Magari ti ama ancora e nulla è perduto

Ti ripeto hai avuto mille segnali prima che ti tradisse (e comunque non l'ancora fatto) ai quali non hai dato importanza
Io non perderei le speranze ma devi davvero cambiare, e non per lei ma per te se ci tieni davvero


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Con mia moglie ho avuto un comportamento simile a quello di Simba, in casa ero un marito trainatore, a differenza sua, però, mi sono "applicato" molto di più anche al NOI e a LEI, coccolandola e ricevendo da lei pochissime coccole giustificandosi con frasi tipo:_".....ma io te le faccio"_ nella sua testa forse!!! Richiedendo sesso extra e un pò più di inibizione e sentendomi rispondere:_"......ma a me una volta alla settimana basta"_. Un muro di gomma.......
> Dovevo tradire IO invece alla fine mi ha tradito LEI.......
> Quoto in tutto e per tutto ULTIMO, se hai in testa una cosa non c'è coccola o attenzione che ti possa distorglirti dal farla.
> Questa la mia triste esperienza.


Direi che la tua è una situazione decisamente diversa da quella di Simba


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> nella furia ho dimenticato il francese ...
> recupero ... deux!
> ...


Il nuovo utente spulcia le sue mancanze, giustamente. Ma! le mancanze di lei?


----------



## gas (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> 1) non ne dubito
> 2) magari non vuole lasciarti. Magari ti ama ancora e nulla è perduto
> 
> Ti ripeto hai avuto mille segnali prima che ti tradisse (e comunque non l'ancora fatto) ai quali non hai dato importanza
> Io non perderei le speranze ma devi davvero cambiare, e non per lei ma per te se ci tieni davvero


:up: quoto


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> :up: quoto


Bentornato:smile:

Era ora che tornassi dalle ferie


----------



## gas (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bentornato:smile:
> 
> Era ora che tornassi dalle ferie


grazie...
voi tutto bene? :mrgreen:


----------



## Homer (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Direi che la tua è una situazione decisamente diversa da quella di Simba


In parte hia ragione, con "simile" intendevo il non farle mancare la quotidianità in casa ed essere sempre presente nei momenti del bisogno. Tutto qui


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> 1) non ne dubito
> 2) magari non vuole lasciarti. Magari ti ama ancora e nulla è perduto
> 
> Ti ripeto hai avuto mille segnali prima che ti tradisse (e comunque non l'ancora fatto) ai quali non hai dato importanza
> Io non perderei le speranze ma devi davvero cambiare, e non per lei ma per te se ci tieni davvero



Scusami farfalla, ma quella frase non mi piace, sembra quasi che i segnali di fumo di chicchessia, suonino a festa soltanto per chi vuole tradire, come se quando qualcosa non va, sia un precursore del "famoso tradimento". Ma oltre il tradimento le persone non hanno altri pensieri? tipo mi sono rotto/a adesso visto che lui/lei non mi ascolta mi faccio ascoltare IO, e di certo non pensando al tradimento, ma comportandosi come persone mature. Il tradimento di certo non è da persone mature, e noi qua dentro sembra quasi che vediamo soltanto quello come alternativa.


----------



## erab (26 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Sono entrato anch'io nel vortice...36 anni io 35 lei. Fidanzati per 10 anni, 2 anni di convivenza e 3 di matrimonio. Senza figli per scelta. Entrambi di bell'aspetto e piacenti. storia bellissima da subito, complicità, diagolo, sesso, amore, aiuto reciproco, insomma tutto quello che potevo desiderare da lei e da noi. Lei timida e molto riservata e sempre in cerca di protezione che in me' ha sempre trovato. Veniamo ad oggi; da 3 anni mi accusa di non sentirsi desiderata come un tempo e di non voler fare l'amore con lei. Tutte cose vere. Dette e ridette tra lacrime e musi lunghi. in risposta a tutto questo, cambiavo atteggiamento per 1 settimana e poi tornavo come prima. Perche' tanto era mia, tanto non gli facevo mancare niente, tanto ero sicuro che avesse bisogno di me e che non avrebbe fatto mai nulla per mettere a rischio il nostro amore. Il mio non desiderarla e' frutto di noia o routine che 14 anni di conoscenza ha portato, ma la amo e non l'ho mai tradita, ho privilegiato altri aspetti della vita di coppia. Non ho mai dato importanza hai suoi continui segnali e oggi mi trovo qua così vicino dal perderla. Gli ultimi 2 mesi sono stati brutti, lei fredda e io a ripetermi che gli sarebbe passata come sempre e poi via. Questa volta e' diverso. Trovo un messaggio sul suo Cell, non esplicito ma chiaramente non normale. Chiedo spiegazioni, mi dice che si, è vero, che messaggia con un ragazzo conosciuto in palestra e che gli fa piacere perché si sente apprezzata e desiderata, cosa che da me non aveva più da troppo. gli chiedo cosa prova e cosa c'è tra loro due, e lei tra lacrime e rancore mi ripete che mi ama e che sta male ma che non ha fatto sesso con questo ma che sarebbe successo da li a poco. gli chiedo di chiudere con questo ragazzo altrimenti me ne sarei andato. Lei mi dice che il giorno dopo avrebbe chiuso la cosa e che voleva solo me. Per tutta la settimana successiva facciamo sesso come da tantissimo non facevamo e de' stato bellissimo per entrambi poi  scoppiavano litigate e rancori sputati addosso, soprattutto da parte sua, ma cerco di riconquistarla ma lei non si fida più ed è presa da mille dubbi. Oggi scopro che per tutta la settima ha continuato a sentirlo, e sono riuscito a leggere tutti i messaggi che si sono scambiati. ho voluto leggerli per capire che cosa c'era tra di loro e capire cosa fare. scopro che a lei piace questo ragazzo che gli dice 4 cazzate al momento giusto, che si sono dati un appuntamento per la prossima settimana e lei lo vuole vedere. Io la amo e la desidero come non mai o come da troppo non provavo. Non sono mai stato così vicino dal perderla come oggi e
> questo mi fa impazzire. *tra mille sofferenze gli ho detto che se voleva incontrarlo di farlo pure e che me ne sarei andato da casa per 3/4 giorni per non condizionarla sui suoi dubbi,* ma che passati questi giorni e passato il suo incontro con questo ragazzo, fosse chiara con me e con noi. lei non voleva che andassi via perche' aveva gia fatto la sua scelta, ma era dubbiosa e voleva capire, non voleva piu incontrarlo ma era dubbiosa e voleva capire. ho dovuto lasciarla libera da condizionamenti dovuti alla mia presenza. Lo so, e' un rischio grosso che mi prendo ma non potevo evitare una cosa che magari sarebbe successa più avanti e a mia insaputa. Meglio toccare il fondo adesso per ripartire come un razzo il prima possibile. questa e' la mia storia. Cosa ne pensate? Grazie mille ciao



.....?
..........!?
...............?!?!?!?!?

a un briciolo di dignità, di amor proprio, di rispetto di se stessi no???
Va bene cara, fatti pura la tua bella galoppata ma che sia una volta sola.....

MA SCHERZIAMO??????


----------



## Simba (26 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> nella furia ho dimenticato il francese ...
> recupero ... deux!
> ...




non mi ritengo complicato...credo solo di aver capito con troppo ritardo i miei errori e cercando di chiarire quello che sento e provo. il nostro rapporto si è appiattito su molti aspetti, ad esempio quello di non litigare mai. Ho avuto sempre il desiderio di proteggerla da ogni cosa, non condividendo eventuali problemi che di volta in volta si presentavano, ma cercando di farla vivere il più serenamente possibile. Non sono mai uscito di casa senza averla baciata, non sono mai andato a letto senza averle dato una carezza. Ma non la desideravo piu' come donna, questa e' stata la mia mancanza più grande. Oggi la percepisco come una donna indipendente e forte e questo mi piace da morire in tutta questa brutta storia. Oggi la desidero più di ogni altra cosa, la voglio, voglio sentirla mia...non ci posso fare nulla. Il passato non si può modificare ma imparare dal quello per ripartire. Spero solo di essere ancora in tempo per farlo...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusami farfalla, ma quella frase non mi piace, sembra quasi che i segnali di fumo di chicchessia, suonino a festa soltanto per chi vuole tradire, come se quando qualcosa non va, sia un precursore del "famoso tradimento". Ma oltre il tradimento le persone non hanno altri pensieri?* tipo mi sono rotto/a adesso visto che lui/lei non mi ascolta mi faccio ascoltare IO, e di certo non pensando al tradimento, ma comportandosi come persone mature.* Il tradimento di certo non è da persone mature, e noi qua dentro sembra quasi che vediamo soltanto quello come alternativa.



Non mi sono spiegata forse

Infatti lei non gli ha detto una volta che si sentiva trascurata e poi l'ha tradito
Da persona matura ha più volte sottolineato il suo disagio. 
Non ha ottenuto nulla e probabilmente ha trovato in un altro quello che ha sempre chiesto al compagno.
E comunque sottolineo che ANCORA non l'ha tradito


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> non mi ritengo complicato...credo solo di aver capito con troppo ritardo i miei errori e cercando di chiarire quello che sento e provo. il nostro rapporto si è appiattito su molti aspetti, ad esempio quello di non litigare mai. Ho avuto sempre il desiderio di proteggerla da ogni cosa, non condividendo eventuali problemi che di volta in volta si presentavano, ma cercando di farla vivere il più serenamente possibile. Non sono mai uscito di casa senza averla baciata, non sono mai andato a letto senza averle dato una carezza. Ma non la desideravo piu' come donna, questa e' stata la mia mancanza più grande. Oggi la percepisco come una donna indipendente e forte e questo mi piace da morire in tutta questa brutta storia. Oggi la desidero più di ogni altra cosa, la voglio, voglio sentirla mia...non ci posso fare nulla. Il passato non si può modificare ma imparare dal quello per ripartire. *Spero solo di essere ancora in tempo per farlo*...


Tu provaci, così non avrai più nulla da rimproverarti:up:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> grazie...
> voi tutto bene? :mrgreen:


Si, ci siamo sentita un po' soli


----------



## Simba (26 Agosto 2013)

erab ha detto:


> .....?
> ..........!?
> ...............?!?!?!?!?
> 
> ...



Ciao Claudio, lo so e' un rischio. Ma siamo a questo punto, gli ho dato la libertà di scegliere ed eventualmente di prendersi le sue responsabilita' come io le mie e perche' no anche di pentirsi delle sue scelte. Non posso pensare che se non si chiarisca oggi, lo possa fare tra una settimana, un mese o un anno.


----------



## Simba (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu provaci, così non avrai più nulla da rimproverarti:up:



Grazie Farfalla...mi stai dando forza...voglio riconquistarla come ho fatto la prima volta.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Grazie Farfalla...mi stai dando forza...voglio riconquistarla come ho fatto la prima volta.


Lovuoi un consiglio?
Non esagerare. Piano piano, non un cambiamento repentino che diventa poco credibile.
Falle capire che per lei sei importante, scriviglielo (non so se siete abituati a farlo), piccole carinerie.
Non avete figli, puoi dedicarle serate, magari fuori casa. Posti in cui potete chiaccherare e riscoprirvi
Non forzare la mano.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata forse
> 
> Infatti lei non gli ha detto una volta che si sentiva trascurata e poi l'ha tradito
> Da persona matura ha più volte sottolineato il suo disagio.
> ...


No, forse sono io che non mi spiego, perchè quello che ha trovato o crede di trovare nell'altro, diventerà routine, e nel suo modo di comportarsi troverà "normale" ritrovare nuovamente qualcosa di speciale in un altro in seguito. Solo scusanti quindi, che abbia tradito oppure no. Farfalla, non si cerca in altri quello che al momento non trovi nella coppia. La crescita sta in se stessi e nel giusto approccio che fa crescere in due, e non nella ricerca di un qualcosa che non potrai mai più avere nel partner, la routine deve far parte della coppia. La ricerca di un qualcosa che non va e che è scusa di malesseri ci sarà sempre se non si sta bene con se stessi, ed è il giusto compromesso che deve farti stare bene nella coppia, questo se stai bene con te stesso, altrimenti si cerca sempre fuori, perennemente. 

Lo ripeto, un bacio, una coccola, l'apertura di uno sportello della macchina e via discorrendo diventano banalità che una volta erano visti diversamente, dopo si vuole altro, e si vuole sempre di più, si vuole e si cercano brividi che sono la percezione sbagliata di una crescita non avvenuta con se stessi e di conseguenza nella coppia. 

Ma simba che deve inventarsi per stare tranquillo? aveva trovato una routine che lo faceva vivere tranquillo, ora comincia ad avere percezioni diverse della realtà, e probabilmente adesso si trova in un vicolo dove ritrovarsi con la sua compagna chissà che incroci troverà..... e li troverà nella sua maniera, che peccato però...... viveva tranquillo ed adesso vedrà un mondo totalmente diverso. Non più il suo sicuramente che sarà travagliato e corrispondente a visioni che partono da situazioni sbagliate.


----------



## gas (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si, ci siamo sentita un po' soli


ma dai....


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, forse sono io che non mi spiego, perchè quello che ha trovato o crede di trovare nell'altro, diventerà routine, e nel suo modo di comportarsi troverà "normale" ritrovare nuovamente qualcosa di speciale in un altro in seguito. Solo scusanti quindi, che abbia tradito oppure no. Farfalla, non si cerca in altri quello che al momento non trovi nella coppia. La crescita sta in se stessi e nel giusto approccio che fa crescere in due, e non nella ricerca di un qualcosa che non potrai mai più avere nel partner, la routine deve far parte della coppia. La ricerca di un qualcosa che non va e che è scusa di malesseri ci sarà sempre se non si sta bene con se stessi, ed è il giusto compromesso che deve farti stare bene nella coppia, questo se stai bene con te stesso, altrimenti si cerca sempre fuori, perennemente.
> 
> *Lo ripeto, un bacio, una coccola, l'apertura di uno sportello della macchina e via discorrendo diventano banalità *che una volta erano visti diversamente, dopo si vuole altro, e si vuole sempre di più, si vuole e si cercano brividi che sono la percezione sbagliata di una crescita non avvenuta con se stessi e di conseguenza nella coppia.
> 
> Ma simba che deve inventarsi per stare tranquillo? aveva trovato una routine che lo faceva vivere tranquillo, ora comincia ad avere percezioni diverse della realtà, e probabilmente adesso si trova in un vicolo dove ritrovarsi con la sua compagna chissà che incroci troverà..... e li troverà nella sua maniera, che peccato però...... viveva tranquillo ed adesso vedrà un mondo totalmente diverso. Non più il suo sicuramente che sarà travagliato e corrispondente a visioni che partono da situazioni sbagliate.



Ma proprio no. Almeno per quel che mi riguarda

Sul rosso: faceva star tranquillo lui, lei glil ha detto più volte di non essere serena


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Sono entrato anch'io nel vortice...36 anni io 35 lei. Fidanzati per 10 anni, 2 anni di convivenza e 3 di matrimonio. Senza figli per scelta. Entrambi di bell'aspetto e piacenti. storia bellissima da subito, complicità, diagolo, sesso, amore, aiuto reciproco, insomma tutto quello che potevo desiderare da lei e da noi. Lei timida e molto riservata e sempre in cerca di protezione che in me' ha sempre trovato. Veniamo ad oggi; da 3 anni mi accusa di non sentirsi desiderata come un tempo e di non voler fare l'amore con lei. Tutte cose vere. Dette e ridette tra lacrime e musi lunghi. in risposta a tutto questo, cambiavo atteggiamento per 1 settimana e poi tornavo come prima. Perche' tanto era mia, tanto non gli facevo mancare niente, tanto ero sicuro che avesse bisogno di me e che non avrebbe fatto mai nulla per mettere a rischio il nostro amore. Il mio non desiderarla e' frutto di noia o routine che 14 anni di conoscenza ha portato, ma la amo e non l'ho mai tradita, ho privilegiato altri aspetti della vita di coppia. Non ho mai dato importanza hai suoi continui segnali e oggi mi trovo qua così vicino dal perderla. Gli ultimi 2 mesi sono stati brutti, lei fredda e io a ripetermi che gli sarebbe passata come sempre e poi via. Questa volta e' diverso. Trovo un messaggio sul suo Cell, non esplicito ma chiaramente non normale. Chiedo spiegazioni, mi dice che si, è vero, che messaggia con un ragazzo conosciuto in palestra e che gli fa piacere perché si sente apprezzata e desiderata, cosa che da me non aveva più da troppo. gli chiedo cosa prova e cosa c'è tra loro due, e lei tra lacrime e rancore mi ripete che mi ama e che sta male ma che non ha fatto sesso con questo ma che sarebbe successo da li a poco. gli chiedo di chiudere con questo ragazzo altrimenti me ne sarei andato. Lei mi dice che il giorno dopo avrebbe chiuso la cosa e che voleva solo me. Per tutta la settimana successiva facciamo sesso come da tantissimo non facevamo e de' stato bellissimo per entrambi poi  scoppiavano litigate e rancori sputati addosso, soprattutto da parte sua, ma cerco di riconquistarla ma lei non si fida più ed è presa da mille dubbi. Oggi scopro che per tutta la settima ha continuato a sentirlo, e sono riuscito a leggere tutti i messaggi che si sono scambiati. ho voluto leggerli per capire che cosa c'era tra di loro e capire cosa fare. scopro che a lei piace questo ragazzo che gli dice 4 cazzate al momento giusto, che si sono dati un appuntamento per la prossima settimana e lei lo vuole vedere. Io la amo e la desidero come non mai o come da troppo non provavo. Non sono mai stato così vicino dal perderla come oggi e questo mi fa impazzire. tra mille sofferenze gli ho detto che se voleva incontrarlo di farlo pure e che me ne sarei andato da casa per 3/4 giorni per non condizionarla sui suoi dubbi, ma che passati questi giorni e passato il suo incontro con questo ragazzo, fosse chiara con me e con noi. lei non voleva che andassi via perche' aveva gia fatto la sua scelta, ma era dubbiosa e voleva capire, non voleva piu incontrarlo ma era dubbiosa e voleva capire. ho dovuto lasciarla libera da condizionamenti dovuti alla mia presenza. Lo so, e' un rischio grosso che mi prendo ma non potevo evitare una cosa che magari sarebbe successa più avanti e a mia insaputa. Meglio toccare il fondo adesso per ripartire come un razzo il prima possibile. questa e' la mia storia. Cosa ne pensate? Grazie mille ciao


ti 6 dimenticato che la tua lei è anche Femmina e qualcuno se ne è accorto mentre tu eri impegnato a controllare le bollette.

Non credo che non ti ami più,ma ha bisogno di capire che anche per te lei è fatta di carne,sangue e desiderio.

lascia perdere belinate tipo l'andartene 3/4 giorni per farle fare il comodo suo e fai il Maschio.

per il resto,segui quello che ti stanno scrivendo Farfalla e la Matraini


----------



## Simba (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lovuoi un consiglio?
> Non esagerare. Piano piano, non un cambiamento repentino che diventa poco credibile.
> Falle capire che per lei sei importante, scriviglielo (non so se siete abituati a farlo), piccole carinerie.
> Non avete figli, puoi dedicarle serate, magari fuori casa. Posti in cui potete chiaccherare e riscoprirvi
> Non forzare la mano.


Si, hai perfettamente ragione...


----------



## Homer (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, forse sono io che non mi spiego, perchè quello che ha trovato o crede di trovare nell'altro, diventerà routine, e nel suo modo di comportarsi troverà "normale" ritrovare nuovamente qualcosa di speciale in un altro in seguito. Solo scusanti quindi, che abbia tradito oppure no. Farfalla, non si cerca in altri quello che al momento non trovi nella coppia. La crescita sta in se stessi e nel giusto approccio che fa crescere in due, e non nella ricerca di un qualcosa che non potrai mai più avere nel partner, la routine deve far parte della coppia. La ricerca di un qualcosa che non va e che è scusa di malesseri ci sarà sempre se non si sta bene con se stessi, ed è il giusto compromesso che deve farti stare bene nella coppia, questo se stai bene con te stesso, altrimenti si cerca sempre fuori, perennemente.
> 
> Lo ripeto, un bacio, una coccola, l'apertura di uno sportello della macchina e via discorrendo diventano banalità che una volta erano visti diversamente, dopo si vuole altro, e si vuole sempre di più, si vuole e si cercano brividi che sono la percezione sbagliata di una crescita non avvenuta con se stessi e di conseguenza nella coppia.
> 
> Ma simba che deve inventarsi per stare tranquillo? aveva trovato una routine che lo faceva vivere tranquillo, ora comincia ad avere percezioni diverse della realtà, e probabilmente adesso si trova in un vicolo dove ritrovarsi con la sua compagna chissà che incroci troverà..... e li troverà nella sua maniera, che peccato però...... viveva tranquillo ed adesso vedrà un mondo totalmente diverso. Non più il suo sicuramente che sarà travagliato e corrispondente a visioni che partono da situazioni sbagliate.


Quotone.
E' quella stranissima sensazione che provo anche io. Nonostante sia io il tradito, invetarsi ogni giorno qualcosa per tenere "vivo" il rapporto per paura che possa risuccedere. Nà vitaccia....


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma proprio no. Almeno per quel che mi riguarda
> 
> Sul rosso: faceva star tranquillo lui, lei glil ha detto più volte di non essere serena



Appunto, non si sarà mai sereni. 

Farfy siamo alle solite, non ci capiamo.  

Perchè solo il contadino vive di patate, gli altri cercano sempre altro, cercano il piatto ricco, e trovandolo ne cercano un altro ancora più ricco, non accontentandosi MAI.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti 6 dimenticato che la tua lei è anche Femmina e qualcuno se ne è accorto mentre tu eri impegnato a controllare le bollette.
> 
> Non credo che non ti ami più,ma ha bisogno di capire che anche per te lei è fatta di carne,sangue e desiderio.
> 
> ...


quoto, ovviamente:up:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Quotone.
> E' quella stranissima sensazione che provo anche io. Nonostante sia io il tradito, invetarsi ogni giorno qualcosa per tenere "vivo" il rapporto per paura che possa risuccedere. Nà vitaccia....


Perchè vi ostinate a non capire.
Nessuno chiede i salti mortali con doppio avvitamento. Nessuno.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Appunto, non si sarà mai sereni.
> 
> Farfy siamo alle solite, *non ci capiamo.*
> 
> Perchè solo il contadino vive di patate, gli altri cercano sempre altro, cercano il piatto ricco, e trovandolo ne cercano un altro ancora più ricco, non accontentandosi MAI.


confermo


----------



## gas (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, forse sono io che non mi spiego, perchè quello che ha trovato o crede di trovare nell'altro, diventerà routine, e nel suo modo di comportarsi troverà "normale" ritrovare nuovamente qualcosa di speciale in un altro in seguito. Solo scusanti quindi, che abbia tradito oppure no. Farfalla, non si cerca in altri quello che al momento non trovi nella coppia. La crescita sta in se stessi e nel giusto approccio che fa crescere in due, e non nella ricerca di un qualcosa che non potrai mai più avere nel partner, la routine deve far parte della coppia. La ricerca di un qualcosa che non va e che è scusa di malesseri ci sarà sempre se non si sta bene con se stessi, ed è il giusto compromesso che deve farti stare bene nella coppia, questo se stai bene con te stesso, altrimenti si cerca sempre fuori, perennemente.
> 
> Lo ripeto, un bacio, una coccola, l'apertura di uno sportello della macchina e via discorrendo diventano banalità che una volta erano visti diversamente, dopo si vuole altro, e si vuole sempre di più, si vuole e si cercano brividi che sono la percezione sbagliata di una crescita non avvenuta con se stessi e di conseguenza nella coppia.
> 
> Ma simba che deve inventarsi per stare tranquillo? aveva trovato una routine che lo faceva vivere tranquillo, ora comincia ad avere percezioni diverse della realtà, e probabilmente adesso si trova in un vicolo dove ritrovarsi con la sua compagna chissà che incroci troverà..... e li troverà nella sua maniera, che peccato però...... viveva tranquillo ed adesso vedrà un mondo totalmente diverso. Non più il suo sicuramente che sarà travagliato e corrispondente a visioni che partono da situazioni sbagliate.


Claudio, credo che l'errore stia proprio nel creare all'interno della coppia la routine.
la routine è ciò che crea disaffezione o allontanamento della coppia, a volte basta anche solo un piccolo gesto o una parola per rendere l'altra persona importante per noi stessi


----------



## Simy (26 Agosto 2013)

Farfy ti quoto su tutto... 
e pure la Matra


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> Claudio, credo che l'errore stia proprio nel creare all'interno della coppia la routine.
> la routine è ciò che crea disaffezione o allontanamento della coppia, a volte basta anche solo un piccolo gesto o una parola per rendere l'altra persona importante per noi stessi




Verde mio


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Farfy ti quoto su tutto...
> e pure la Matra


Ciao bella


----------



## Homer (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè vi ostinate a non capire.
> Nessuno chiede i salti mortali con doppio avvitamento. Nessuno.


Certo. Hai perfettamente ragione. Ma come dice Ultimo anche quel poco in più prima o poi diventa routine e siamo punto a capo........


----------



## gas (26 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Farfy ti quoto su tutto...
> e pure la Matra


ciao Simy
ieri prima di campionato :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Quotone.
> E' quella stranissima sensazione che provo anche io. Nonostante sia io il tradito, invetarsi ogni giorno qualcosa per tenere "vivo" il rapporto per paura che possa risuccedere. Nà vitaccia....


Credo di capire esattamente. Sei in piena evoluzione su te stesso, sono i primi passi che ti porteranno a cambiare e diventare quello che non eri e che sarai per forza di cose. Lavora su te stesso sei la sola persona che conta.


----------



## Simy (26 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> Claudio, credo che l'errore stia proprio nel creare all'interno della coppia la routine.
> la routine è ciò che crea disaffezione o allontanamento della coppia, a volte basta anche solo un piccolo gesto o una parola per rendere l'altra persona importante per noi stessi


quoto e approvo


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ciao Simy
> ieri prima di campionato :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Verde mio





Simy ha detto:


> quoto e approvo


:up:   :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Certo. Hai perfettamente ragione. Ma come dice Ultimo anche quel poco in più prima o poi diventa routine e siamo punto a capo........



incominciamo almeno con l'ABC se poi non basta ci si pone il problema. Spesso basta, secondo me


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> :up: :mrgreen:



Non ti abituare eh:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Agosto 2013)

A me già capire che il nostro nuovo amico ammette che non vedeva più sua moglie come una donna desiderabile fa capire molto e mi chiedo come. Mai di colpo lei sia tornata ad esserlo ragionate su questo va :mrgreen:u


----------



## Simba (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, forse sono io che non mi spiego, perchè quello che ha trovato o crede di trovare nell'altro, diventerà routine, e nel suo modo di comportarsi troverà "normale" ritrovare nuovamente qualcosa di speciale in un altro in seguito. Solo scusanti quindi, che abbia tradito oppure no. Farfalla, non si cerca in altri quello che al momento non trovi nella coppia. La crescita sta in se stessi e nel giusto approccio che fa crescere in due, e non nella ricerca di un qualcosa che non potrai mai più avere nel partner, la routine deve far parte della coppia. La ricerca di un qualcosa che non va e che è scusa di malesseri ci sarà sempre se non si sta bene con se stessi, ed è il giusto compromesso che deve farti stare bene nella coppia, questo se stai bene con te stesso, altrimenti si cerca sempre fuori, perennemente.
> 
> Lo ripeto, un bacio, una coccola, l'apertura di uno sportello della macchina e via discorrendo diventano banalità che una volta erano visti diversamente, dopo si vuole altro, e si vuole sempre di più, *si vuole e si cercano brividi che sono la percezione sbagliata di una crescita non avvenuta con se stessi e di conseguenza nella coppia. *
> 
> Ma simba che deve inventarsi per stare tranquillo? aveva trovato una routine che lo faceva vivere tranquillo, ora comincia ad avere percezioni diverse della realtà, e probabilmente adesso si trova in un vicolo dove ritrovarsi con la sua compagna chissà che incroci troverà..... e li troverà nella sua maniera, che peccato però...... viveva tranquillo ed adesso vedrà un mondo totalmente diverso. Non più il suo sicuramente che sarà travagliato e corrispondente a visioni che partono da situazioni sbagliate.


In neretto:
Ecco, questo e' quello che ho pensato tante volte quando brontolava delle mie non attenzioni. Ma in fondo cosi, in questo modo, non era più bello come prima...perché io ho esagerato da una parte e lei non ha fatto quel passo di crescita che mi aspettavo


----------



## gas (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ti abituare eh:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> confermo



le rienlevaplù lejesonfet! auahaahaahahah 

Capisci il francese no? :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ciao Simy
> ieri prima di campionato :mrgreen:



:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo:


sono stata spiegata^?


----------



## gas (26 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> In neretto:
> Ecco, questo e' quello che ho pensato *tante volte quando brontolava delle mie non attenzioni*. Ma in fondo cosi, in questo modo, non era più bello come prima...perché io ho esagerato da una parte e lei non ha fatto quel passo di crescita che mi aspettavo


e tu che hai fatto in quei frangenti?
probabilmente nulla, lei ti stava trasmettendo un suo malessere e tu non hai carpito.
ora devi riconquistarla, sta solo a te riprendere ciò che è tuo


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> Claudio, credo che l'errore stia proprio nel creare all'interno della coppia la routine.
> la routine è ciò che crea disaffezione o allontanamento della coppia, a volte basta anche solo un piccolo gesto o una parola per rendere l'altra persona importante per noi stessi


Leggi  Simba, non gli faceva mancare nulla, ne una cortesia ne un bacio. Quello che io sto cercando di evidenziare è, che! si è sempre insoddisfatti, rovinando tutto sbagliando ancor di più. Mai soddisfatti di nulla cioè.


----------



## Homer (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lovuoi un consiglio?
> Non esagerare. Piano piano, non un cambiamento repentino che diventa poco credibile.
> Falle capire che per lei sei importante, scriviglielo (non so se siete abituati a farlo), piccole carinerie.
> Non avete figli, puoi dedicarle serate, magari fuori casa. Posti in cui potete chiaccherare e riscoprirvi
> Non forzare la mano.



Se il nostro amico scoprisse di essere già "cervo", ti garantisco che tutta sta voglia di redimersi gli passerebbe.....


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> e tu che hai fatto in quei frangenti?
> probabilmente nulla, lei ti stava trasmettendo un suo malessere e tu non hai carpito.
> ora devi riconquistarla, sta solo a te riprendere ciò che è tuo


Quoto


Homer ha detto:


> Se il nostro amico scoprisse di essere già "cervo", ti garantisco che tutta sta voglia di redimersi gli passerebbe.....


Probabilmente si
Io non credo però che tutto sia perduto


----------



## gas (26 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo:
> 
> 
> sono stata spiegata^?


ti sei SPEGATA BENISSIMO
ma non cullarti sugli allori che tra un po arriviamo NOI...... 
:ghitarra:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggi Simba, non gli faceva mancare nulla, ne una cortesia ne un bacio. Quello che io sto cercando di evidenziare è, che! si è sempre insoddisfatti, rovinando tutto sbagliando ancor di più. Mai soddisfatti di nulla cioè.


Leggilo anche tu,
Ha scritto che non la desiderava più. Non è proprio una cosa da poco eh


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me già capire che il nostro nuovo amico ammette che non vedeva più sua moglie come una donna desiderabile fa capire molto e mi chiedo come. Mai di colpo lei sia tornata ad esserlo ragionate su questo va :mrgreen:u



Sai perchè a parere mio? Perchè erano una coppia. Erano semplicemente una coppia. O vogliamo adesso dare alla coppia consolidata quei brividi perenni che si hanno nei primi approcci?


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ti sei SPEGATA BENISSIMO
> ma non cullarti sugli allori che tra un po arriviamo NOI......
> :ghitarra:


vi stiamo aspettando.  e stavolta non per farvi usare Trigoria


----------



## gas (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai perchè a parere mio? Perchè erano una coppia. Erano semplicemente una coppia. *O vogliamo adesso dare alla coppia consolidata quei brividi perenni che si hanno nei primi approcci?*


*



*Perchè no?


----------



## Simy (26 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ti sei SPEGATA BENISSIMO
> ma non cullarti sugli allori che tra un po arriviamo NOI......
> :ghitarra:


:bleble:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai perchè a parere mio? Perchè erano una coppia. Erano semplicemente una coppia. O vogliamo adesso dare alla coppia consolidata quei brividi perenni che si hanno nei primi approcci?


Ma nessuno sta parlando di brividi
Qui parliamo di un uomo che non desiderava più la sua compagna
C'è una notevole differenza


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> In neretto:
> Ecco, questo e' quello che ho pensato tante volte quando brontolava delle mie non attenzioni. Ma in fondo cosi, in questo modo, non era più bello come prima...perché io ho esagerato da una parte e lei non ha fatto quel passo di crescita che mi aspettavo


e questo passo di crescita in cosa sarebbe dovuto consistere,sentiamo


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> [/B]Perchè no?


Meno male che sei tornato
Contunua tu, tanto i nostri sembrano post doppi


----------



## gas (26 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> vi stiamo aspettando. e stavolta non per farvi usare Trigoria


----------



## gas (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Meno male che sei tornato
> Contunua tu, tanto i nostri sembrano post doppi


non cullarti sugli allori
altrimenti diventa nonotono :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non cullarti sugli allori
> altrimenti diventa nonotono :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Leggilo anche tu,
> Ha scritto che non la desiderava più. Non è proprio una cosa da poco eh



Si, ma leggiamolo nel contesto in cui si trova adesso, adesso simba cerca quelle risposte dandosele, e che altre risposte deve darsi se nel contesto di una coppia magari scrive sbagliando "non la desiderava più" mentre invece la frase non è corretta e magari doveva essere " non ci desideravamo più come agli inizi.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, ma leggiamolo nel contesto in cui si trova adesso, adesso simba cerca quelle risposte dandosele, e che altre risposte deve darsi se nel contesto di una coppia magari scrive sbagliando "non la desiderava più" mentre invece la frase non è corretta e magari doveva essere " non ci desideravamo più come agli inizi.


Ah ok quindi tu interpreti la frase come fa piacere a te. Sai tu meglio di lui come sono andate le cose
Io ho letto che lui non la desiderava e lei si lamentava di questo
Se poi le cose non stanno così, non capisco perchè scriverlo


----------



## gas (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, ma leggiamolo nel contesto in cui si trova adesso, adesso simba cerca quelle risposte dandosele, e che altre risposte deve darsi se nel contesto di una coppia magari scrive sbagliando "non la desiderava più" mentre invece la frase non è corretta e magari doveva essere " non ci desideravamo più come agli inizi.


ma lui non ha scritto questo, ha scritto che non la desiderava :smile:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma lui non ha scritto questo, ha scritto che non la desiderava :smile:



cvd:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> cvd:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mi anticipi sempre 
corri come una gazzella, ma se ti prendo......


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ah ok quindi tu interpreti la frase come fa piacere a te. Sai tu meglio di lui come sono andate le cose
> Io ho letto che lui non la desiderava e lei si lamentava di questo
> Se poi le cose non stanno così, non capisco perchè scriverlo



Forse perchè vedo in simba la ricerca di suoi errori, mentre la ricerca va cercata negli errori di entrambi. E magari perchè vado oltre i concetti espressi dando a Simba uno spunto in più per guardare meglio la sua situazione.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi anticipi sempre
> corri come una gazzella, ma se ti prendo......


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi anticipi sempre
> corri come una gazzella, ma se ti prendo......


occhio che dietro alle gazzelle ci stanno i Leoni


----------



## gas (26 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> occhio che dietro alle gazzelle ci stanno i Leoni


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simba (26 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> e questo passo di crescita in cosa sarebbe dovuto consistere,sentiamo


Nel capire che in un rapporto di coppia e di crescita non sempre si può andare a 100 all.ora...non sempre si può essere eternamente pronti a sorprendersi l'uno con l'altro...come coppia abbiamo sempre schiacciato al massimo fino a quando io ho frenato di colpo e troppo mentre lei ha proseguito. Questo intendo. E ci siamo persi in questo modo.


----------



## Simy (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, ma leggiamolo nel contesto in cui si trova adesso, adesso simba cerca quelle risposte dandosele, e che altre risposte deve darsi se nel contesto di una coppia magari scrive sbagliando "non la desiderava più" mentre invece la frase non è corretta e magari doveva essere " non ci desideravamo più come agli inizi.


te la stai interpretando come ti fa comodo in questo momento. Simba ha scritto chiaramente che c'erano problemi che lui non la desiderava che ne hanno parlato e che lui cambiava per una settimana per poi tornare come prima.... quindi?

lui ha scritto che le cose sono cambiate negli ultimi 3 anni (3 anni sono lunghi) e questi anni sono gli anni del loro matrimonio, che si sia adagiato un po troppo forse il nostro amico?


----------



## Simba (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ah ok quindi tu interpreti la frase come fa piacere a te. Sai tu meglio di lui come sono andate le cose
> Io ho letto che lui non la desiderava e lei si lamentava di questo
> Se poi le cose non stanno così, non capisco perchè scriverlo


Stanno così...


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Nel capire che in un rapporto di coppia e di crescita non sempre si può andare a 100 all.ora...non sempre si può essere eternamente pronti a sorprendersi l'uno con l'altro...come coppia abbiamo sempre schiacciato al massimo fino a quando io ho frenato di colpo e troppo mentre lei ha proseguito. Questo intendo. E ci siamo persi in questo modo.


sì vi siete persi,perchè tu hai frenato senza controllare quello che faceva lei.

e sì,quando si sta con una donna passionale come la tua,certi errori diventano imperdonabili.

anche perchè avete 35/36 anni,mica 70.      e smettila di parlare di sorprendersi o cose mirabolanti.

qui si parla delle basi.    il tipo della palestra mica le offre cene a Taormina o le regala diademi di diamanti.

fa cose semplici.   e se questo basta per far vacillare la tua donna,vuol dire che non è che hai frenato hai proprio innestato la retromarcia


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> te la stai interpretando come ti fa comodo in questo momento. Simba ha scritto chiaramente che c'erano problemi che lui non la desiderava che ne hanno parlato e che lui cambiava per una settimana per poi tornare come prima.... quindi?
> 
> lui ha scritto che le cose sono cambiate negli ultimi 3 anni (3 anni sono lunghi) e questi anni sono gli anni del loro matrimonio, che si sia adagiato un po troppo forse il nostro amico?



Error, non come mi fa comodo, sarebbe come voler difendermi. Mentre invece la sto interpretando per come leggo e sento Simba, è ben diverso Simy, molto diverso. 

Dando il mio contributo assieme a te farfy e gli altri diamo spunto a Simba per riflettere, di certo non devo riflettere io cercando interpretazioni che servono a me.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> occhio che dietro alle gazzelle ci stanno i Leoni


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Nel capire che in un rapporto di coppia e di crescita non sempre si può andare a 100 all.ora...non sempre si può essere eternamente pronti a sorprendersi l'uno con l'altro...come coppia abbiamo sempre schiacciato al massimo fino a quando io ho frenato di colpo e troppo mentre lei ha proseguito. Questo intendo. E ci siamo persi in questo modo.



:up:


----------



## Simy (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Error, non come mi fa comodo, sarebbe come voler difendermi. Mentre invece la sto interpretando per come leggo e sento Simba, è ben diverso Simy, molto diverso.
> 
> Dando il mio contributo assieme a te farfy e gli altri diamo spunto a Simba per riflettere, di certo non devo riflettere io cercando interpretazioni che servono a me.



stai spostando l'ago della bilancia verso di lei...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Stanno così...


:up:

Ultimo leggi



perplesso ha detto:


> sì vi siete persi,perchè tu hai frenato senza controllare quello che faceva lei.
> 
> e sì,quando si sta con una donna passionale come la tua,certi errori diventano imperdonabili.
> 
> ...


Quotone


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> stai spostando l'ago della bilancia verso di lei...


esatto


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> stai spostando l'ago della bilancia verso di lei...


No.


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Sono entrato anch'io nel vortice...36 anni io 35 lei. Fidanzati per 10 anni, 2 anni di convivenza e 3 di matrimonio. Senza figli per scelta. Entrambi di bell'aspetto e piacenti. storia bellissima da subito, complicità, diagolo, sesso, amore, aiuto reciproco, insomma tutto quello che potevo desiderare da lei e da noi. Lei timida e molto riservata e sempre in cerca di protezione che in me' ha sempre trovato. Veniamo ad oggi; da 3 anni mi accusa di non sentirsi desiderata come un tempo e di non voler fare l'amore con lei. Tutte cose vere. Dette e ridette tra lacrime e musi lunghi. in risposta a tutto questo, cambiavo atteggiamento per 1 settimana e poi tornavo come prima. Perche' tanto era mia, tanto non gli facevo mancare niente, tanto ero sicuro che avesse bisogno di me e che non avrebbe fatto mai nulla per mettere a rischio il nostro amore. Il mio non desiderarla e' frutto di noia o routine che 14 anni di conoscenza ha portato, ma la amo e non l'ho mai tradita, ho privilegiato altri aspetti della vita di coppia. Non ho mai dato importanza hai suoi continui segnali e oggi mi trovo qua così vicino dal perderla. Gli ultimi 2 mesi sono stati brutti, lei fredda e io a ripetermi che gli sarebbe passata come sempre e poi via. Questa volta e' diverso. Trovo un messaggio sul suo Cell, non esplicito ma chiaramente non normale. Chiedo spiegazioni, mi dice che si, è vero, che messaggia con un ragazzo conosciuto in palestra e che gli fa piacere perché si sente apprezzata e desiderata, cosa che da me non aveva più da troppo. gli chiedo cosa prova e cosa c'è tra loro due, e lei tra lacrime e rancore mi ripete che mi ama e che sta male ma che non ha fatto sesso con questo ma che sarebbe successo da li a poco. gli chiedo di chiudere con questo ragazzo altrimenti me ne sarei andato. Lei mi dice che il giorno dopo avrebbe chiuso la cosa e che voleva solo me. Per tutta la settimana successiva facciamo sesso come da tantissimo non facevamo e de' stato bellissimo per entrambi poi  scoppiavano litigate e rancori sputati addosso, soprattutto da parte sua, ma cerco di riconquistarla ma lei non si fida più ed è presa da mille dubbi. Oggi scopro che per tutta la settima ha continuato a sentirlo, e sono riuscito a leggere tutti i messaggi che si sono scambiati. ho voluto leggerli per capire che cosa c'era tra di loro e capire cosa fare. scopro che a lei piace questo ragazzo che gli dice 4 cazzate al momento giusto, che si sono dati un appuntamento per la prossima settimana e lei lo vuole vedere. Io la amo e la desidero come non mai o come da troppo non provavo. Non sono mai stato così vicino dal perderla come oggi e questo mi fa impazzire. tra mille sofferenze gli ho detto che se voleva incontrarlo di farlo pure e che me ne sarei andato da casa per 3/4 giorni per non condizionarla sui suoi dubbi, ma che passati questi giorni e passato il suo incontro con questo ragazzo, fosse chiara con me e con noi. lei non voleva che andassi via perche' aveva gia fatto la sua scelta, ma era dubbiosa e voleva capire, non voleva piu incontrarlo ma era dubbiosa e voleva capire. *ho dovuto lasciarla libera da condizionamenti dovuti alla mia presenza. *Lo so, e' un rischio grosso che mi prendo ma non potevo evitare una cosa che magari sarebbe successa più avanti e a mia insaputa. Meglio toccare il fondo adesso per ripartire come un razzo il prima possibile. questa e' la mia storia. Cosa ne pensate? Grazie mille ciao



scusa Simba, ma secondo me è un punto di vista che non potrà mai stare in piedi
perchè lei non potrà mai agire senza condizionamenti dovuti alla tua presenza, e vorrei anche vedere! siete fidanzati e poi sposati da tanti anni, cos'è? è che per una settimana lei fa finta di essere "signorina"?:singleeye:...veramente, mi sembra un costruire finzioni piuttosto assurde, totalmente slegate dalla realtà, che, appunto, non vedo in che modo vi possano aiutare
se non ripartite dalla realtà, la strada sarà più difficile
ci hai mai pensato?


----------



## Simy (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No.


si


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Ultimo leggi
> 
> ...


Si ho letto. Io ho espresso la mia, Simba sta scrivendo che era soltanto lui che non la desiderava. Quindi al momento questa è la conclusione ribadita da Simba.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si



Dici che sto mentendo? io ti ribadisco il mio no, poi vuoi credermi bene, non vuoi credermi, va bene lo stesso.:smile:


----------



## Simy (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si ho letto. Io ho espresso la mia, Simba sta scrivendo che era soltanto lui che non la desiderava. Quindi al momento questa è la conclusione ribadita da Simba.


appunto, allora perchè confutare? mi pare che simba abbia espresso chiaramente il disagio di sua moglie in questo rifiuto. la moglie ne ha parlato con lui.... ed è stato lui a non "voler" cambiare


----------



## Simy (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dici che sto mentendo? io ti ribadisco il mio no, poi vuoi credermi bene, non vuoi credermi, va bene lo stesso.:smile:


no, dico semplicemente che stai spostando l'attenzione verso altri lidi


----------



## Simba (26 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> scusa Simba, ma secondo me è un punto di vista che non potrà mai stare in piedi
> perchè lei non potrà mai agire senza condizionamenti dovuti alla tua presenza, e vorrei anche vedere! siete fidanzati e poi sposati da tanti anni, cos'è? è che per una settimana lei fa finta di essere "signorina"?:singleeye:...veramente, mi sembra un costruire finzioni piuttosto assurde, totalmente slegate dalla realtà, che, appunto, non vedo in che modo vi possano aiutare
> se non ripartite dalla realtà, la strada sarà più difficile
> ci hai mai pensato?



Si tremendamente, ma come avrei potuto aspettarla a casa sapendo che voleva vedersi con lui? No, non avrei retto. Io ho fatto i miei errori e me ne sto rendendo conto. Se lei prova qualcosa per questa persona che si tolga ogni dubbio senza che io sia li ad aspettarla e dargli forza. quando torneremo a vederci voglio che lei abbia chiarito cosa vuole fare. O almeno se vuole che riproviamo. Io la mia decisione l'ho già presa. Aspetto la sua.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dici che sto mentendo? io ti ribadisco il mio no, poi vuoi credermi bene, non vuoi credermi, va bene lo stesso.:smile:


Non stai mentendo. Ci mancherebbe
Ma è lampanete che cerchi di attribuire colpe pari anche a lei.
Non che lei sia santa, ci mancherebbe. Ma per una volta che anche il protagonista ammette i suoi sbagli proviamo ad aiutarlo a trovare una soluzione


----------



## Simba (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si ho letto. Io ho espresso la mia, Simba sta scrivendo che era soltanto lui che non la desiderava. Quindi al momento questa è la conclusione ribadita da Simba.


Si solo io non la desideravo. Lei ha cercato in ogni modo di dirmelo e farmelo capire. Sul resto di quoto ultimo, dici cose che la mia parte razionale condivide, ma sono certo di avere esagerato io questa volta. Forse è masochismo aver aspettato delle corna per accorgermene.


----------



## gas (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non stai mentendo. Ci mancherebbe
> Ma è lampanete che cerchi di attribuire colpe pari anche a lei.
> Non che lei sia santa, ci mancherebbe. Ma per una volta che anche il protagonista ammette i suoi sbagli proviamo ad aiutarlo a trovare una soluzione


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Si solo io non la desideravo. Lei ha cercato in ogni modo di dirmelo e farmelo capire. Sul resto di quoto ultimo, dici cose che la mia parte razionale condivide, ma sono certo di avere esagerato io questa volta. Forse *è masochismo* aver aspettato delle corna per accorgermene.


No, semplicemente un pochino troppo di sicurezza nel pensare di star facendo la cosa giusta
Le corna per intanto non le hai.
Tira fuori gli artigli e riprendila, secondo me sei in tempo


----------



## Simy (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No, semplicemente un pochino troppo di sicurezza nel pensare di star facendo la cosa giusta
> Le corna per intanto non le hai.
> Tira fuori gli artigli e riprendila, secondo me sei in tempo



esatto. 
e comunque magari lei ha solo cercato le attenzioni che tanto desiderava in casa.

se simba ha realmente capito i suoi errori, rimediare è facile. 
a meno che lei non sia entrata nel loop del sentirsi desiderata anche fuori casa.


----------



## gas (26 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> esatto.
> e comunque magari lei ha solo cercato le attenzioni che tanto desiderava in casa.
> 
> se simba ha realmente capito i suoi errori, rimediare è facile.
> a meno che lei non sia entrata nel loop del sentirsi desiderata anche fuori casa.


la penso come te
al momento le corna non ci sono ancora
e potrebbe essere stato un modo per mettere lui sull'avviso


----------



## Simba (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non stai mentendo. Ci mancherebbe
> Ma è lampanete che cerchi di attribuire colpe pari anche a lei.
> Non che lei sia santa, ci mancherebbe. Ma per una volta che anche il protagonista ammette i suoi sbagli proviamo ad aiutarlo a trovare una soluzione


Lei mi ha sempre cercato, le ha provate, fino a qualche mese fa, dopo 3 anni. forse provate tutte fino ad arrivare a tanto. Lei mi ha detto che si è sentita quasi libera di pavoneggiare con qualcuno perché era stanca del mio disinteresse e che ormai pensava che io non l'amassi più e che il nostro rapporto fosse ormai finito.


----------



## Calipso (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No, semplicemente un pochino troppo di sicurezza nel pensare di star facendo la cosa giusta
> Le corna per intanto non le hai.
> Tira fuori gli artigli e riprendila, secondo me sei in tempo



Ciao Farfi.... e come al solito qua si vede la carenza di attributi maschili!! Ma quando capiranno che le donne vanno conquistate!?!!!


----------



## viola di mare (26 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> te la stai interpretando come ti fa comodo in questo momento. Simba ha scritto chiaramente che c'erano problemi che lui non la desiderava che ne hanno parlato e che lui cambiava per una settimana per poi tornare come prima.... quindi?
> 
> lui ha scritto che le cose sono cambiate negli ultimi 3 anni (3 anni sono lunghi) e questi anni sono gli anni del loro matrimonio, che si sia adagiato un po troppo forse il nostro amico?



mi togli sempre le parole di bocca...

3 anni oh mica 3 mesi intervallati da settimane in cui lui adempieva ai doveri coniugali mentre lei implorava altro... 


me lo sarei fatta pure io l'amante e ho detto tutto!!!


----------



## Simy (26 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Lei mi ha sempre cercato, le ha provate, fino a qualche mese fa, dopo 3 anni. forse provate tutte fino ad arrivare a tanto. Lei mi ha detto che si è sentita quasi libera di pavoneggiare con qualcuno perché era stanca del mio disinteresse e che ormai pensava che io non l'amassi più e che il nostro rapporto fosse ormai finito.


diciamo che tu le hai dato una bella spinta a farlo, ma non lasciare che lei usi questo come alibi per quello che sta facendo. se un rapporto è finito si mette il punto. 

comunque ripeto, tira fuori gli artigli che sei ancora in tempo


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Lei mi ha sempre cercato, le ha provate, fino a qualche mese fa, dopo 3 anni. forse provate tutte fino ad arrivare a tanto. Lei mi ha detto che si è sentita quasi libera di pavoneggiare con qualcuno perché era stanca del mio disinteresse e che ormai pensava che io non l'amassi più e che il nostro rapporto fosse ormai finito.



Arrivi a un punto in cui ti sembra che, se scopi in giro e non rompi in casa, il tuo compagno è più contento
Hai la sensazione che meno nomini il problema più ci sia tranquillità in casa
Io non credo che lei non ti ami, anche se ti avesse tradito. Ha semplicemente rinunciato a sentirsi amata da te.
Se tu la ami è arrivato il momento di dimostrarglielo, altrimenti sarà troppo tardi


----------



## gas (26 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Lei mi ha sempre cercato, le ha provate, fino a qualche mese fa, dopo 3 anni. forse provate tutte fino ad arrivare a tanto. Lei mi ha detto che si è sentita quasi libera di pavoneggiare con qualcuno perché era stanca del mio disinteresse e che ormai pensava che io non l'amassi più e che il nostro rapporto fosse ormai finito.


quindi hai ancora spazio per recuperare
fa una cosa diversa 
valla a prendere e portala fuori a cena, falla vivere, falla sentire importante per te... FONDAMENTALE
trasmettile il tuo amore


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Si tremendamente, ma come avrei potuto aspettarla a casa sapendo che voleva vedersi con lui? No, non avrei retto. Io ho fatto i miei errori e me ne sto rendendo conto. Se lei prova qualcosa per questa persona che si tolga ogni dubbio senza che io sia li ad aspettarla e dargli forza. quando torneremo a vederci voglio che lei abbia chiarito cosa vuole fare. O almeno se vuole che riproviamo. Io la mia decisione l'ho già presa. Aspetto la sua.


allora 6 scemo.    Lei NON vuole che tu le lasci campo libero,vuole che tu faccia il Leone e ti sbrani il rivale.

Vuole sentire che dopo 15 anni di relazione tu la desideri ancora e che a 35 anni non è una vecchia signora senza più voglie nè speranze.

per il tipo non prova nulla.   almeno nulla di diverso dalla speranza di essere percepita,trattata e massì anche usata,da Femmina.

se tu esci di casa e la lasci fare,l'hai persa.      garantito.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora 6 scemo. Lei NON vuole che tu le lasci campo libero,vuole che tu faccia il Leone e ti sbrani il rivale.
> 
> Vuole sentire che dopo 15 anni di relazione tu la desideri ancora e che a 35 anni non è una vecchia signora senza più voglie nè speranze.
> 
> ...


Tra te e Gas oggi sembrate dentro la mia testa
Quoto ancora


----------



## Simy (26 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora 6 scemo.    Lei NON vuole che tu le lasci campo libero,vuole che tu faccia il Leone e ti sbrani il rivale.
> 
> Vuole sentire che dopo 15 anni di relazione tu la desideri ancora e che a 35 anni non è una vecchia signora senza più voglie nè speranze.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## viola di mare (26 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora 6 scemo. Lei NON vuole che tu le lasci campo libero,vuole che tu faccia il Leone e ti sbrani il rivale.
> 
> Vuole sentire che dopo 15 anni di relazione tu la desideri ancora e che a 35 anni non è una vecchia signora senza più voglie nè speranze.
> 
> ...




:applauso:


----------



## Calipso (26 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora 6 scemo. Lei NON vuole che tu le lasci campo libero,vuole che tu faccia il Leone e ti sbrani il rivale.
> 
> Vuole sentire che dopo 15 anni di relazione tu la desideri ancora e che a 35 anni non è una vecchia signora senza più voglie nè speranze.
> 
> ...




SEMPLICE, EFFICACE, LAPIDARIO. QUOTO! BRAVO!


----------



## Simba (26 Agosto 2013)

BAM!!! Ok mi ripiglio un secondo...


----------



## Simba (26 Agosto 2013)

Si ok avete ragione e l'ho pensato, ma cosa fare se lei ha dei dubbi e vuole capire. Un momento mi dice che è giusto stare un attimo da soli e poi mi chiede di non andare via e poi mi ridice che ha dei dubbi, e poi ancora che vuole vederlo per capire e poi un altra volta che piange appena mi prendo una maglia per andare...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Si ok avete ragione e l'ho pensato, ma cosa fare se lei ha dei dubbi e vuole capire. Un momento mi dice che è giusto stare un attimo da soli e poi mi chiede di non andare via e poi mi ridice che ha dei dubbi, e poi ancora che vuole vederlo per capire e poi un altra volta che piange appena mi prendo una maglia per andare...


Io credo che lei ti ami, è confusa. 
Se non lo fosse ti lascerebbe andare.
Prova a non asfissiarla (non so se lo stai facendo) ma ad esserci. Come? non lo so. Cerca di ripensare a quello che lei ti chiedeva


----------



## Calipso (26 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Si ok avete ragione e l'ho pensato, ma cosa fare se lei ha dei dubbi e vuole capire. Un momento mi dice che è giusto stare un attimo da soli e poi mi chiede di non andare via e poi mi ridice che ha dei dubbi, e poi ancora che vuole vederlo per capire e poi un altra volta che piange appena mi prendo una maglia per andare...


Stai li. 
non ti muovere. 
tienila tra le tue braccia. 
Portala fuori.
Proponile un paio di giorni a degustare vino in autunno. 
Dille, ripetile e dille ancora che la ami. 
ricordale quando vi siete conosciuti... fai leva sui suoi ricordi.
e
non ti muovere da quella casa.

Concordo con Farfy.. ovviamente non asfissiarla , tutte queste cose cerca di farle scadenzatamente da qui a quando non si sarà ripresa... perchè di riprenderà... vedrai...


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Si ok avete ragione e l'ho pensato, ma cosa fare se lei ha dei dubbi e vuole capire. Un momento mi dice che è giusto stare un attimo da soli e poi mi chiede di non andare via e poi mi ridice che ha dei dubbi, e poi ancora che vuole vederlo per capire e poi un altra volta che piange appena mi prendo una maglia per andare...


Imponiti.    quando vedi che lei trema,stringila a te.

senza dire una parola o fare scene patetiche.    stringila forte a te.      vedrai che si calma.

mandala poi in bagno ad asciugarsi il viso dalle lacrime.    aspettala fuori dalla porta del bagno e quando esce, baciala come se fosse la prima volta che vi baciate.

quasi certamente ti chiederà di prenderla.    attenzione,non parlo di fare l'amore.   dico proprio che la devi prendere ed attaccare al muro.      non so più come spiegarti che tua moglie vuole sentirsi Femmina.

questo per l'immediato.    nel quotidiano,accetta e segui i consigli di Farfalla e delle altre ragazze intervenute.

Ma per l'amor del tuo dio,falle capire che non ti arrendi senza combattere perchè ci sta uno che la sa intortare con 4 complimenti e sorrisi da piacione


----------



## gas (26 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Imponiti. quando vedi che lei trema,stringila a te.
> 
> senza dire una parola o fare scene patetiche. stringila forte a te. vedrai che si calma.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## lolapal (26 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Imponiti.    quando vedi che lei trema,stringila a te.
> 
> senza dire una parola o fare scene patetiche.    stringila forte a te.      vedrai che si calma.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con perplesso: certe volte essere troppo cerebrali e pratici non aiuta. La quotidianità va spezzata ogni tanto, altrimenti si rischia di essere abbagliati da qualcosa che in realtà non è oro... è solo nella nostra testa... (io ne so qualcosa ). Avete la fortuna di averne parlato, di aver messo le carte in tavola, non sprecatela. Da quello che racconti vi amate ancora molto... :smile:


----------



## Simba (26 Agosto 2013)

Questa notte e' stato il primo dei 3/4 gg che ci eravamo imposti e sono stato a dormire da un amico...con la promessa di non sentirci. Ma ci siamo messaggiati tutta la notte fino a questa mattina. Forse è stato un modo per lasciarla pensare tenendola vicina come mi avete detto. Poi l'ho sentita pochi minuti fa e mi ha detto che ha chiarito con questo ragazzo questa mattina e che ha deciso di non incontrarlo e che vuole riprovare con me, che non vuole sapere cosa avrebbe provato incontrandolo ma che la cosa sia finita al momento giusto, pensando solo a noi senza altre confusioni.


----------



## Simy (26 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Questa notte e' stato il primo dei 3/4 gg che ci eravamo imposti e sono stato a dormire da un amico...con la promessa di non sentirci. Ma ci siamo messaggiati tutta la notte fino a questa mattina. Forse è stato un modo per lasciarla pensare tenendola vicina come mi avete detto. Poi l'ho sentita pochi minuti fa e mi ha detto che ha chiarito con questo ragazzo questa mattina e che ha deciso di non incontrarlo e che vuole riprovare con me, che non vuole sapere cosa avrebbe provato incontrandolo ma che la cosa sia finita al momento giusto, pensando solo a noi senza altre confusioni.


ecco... vedi di tornare a casa stasera


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2013)

Ciao Simba,

A tradire ... sei stato tu!
Rifletti! E per ben tre anni. 
Immagina, come si è sentita lei ... 

Non l'hai considerata, non l'hai desiderata ...
L'hai tenuta "tranquillina", accontentandola 
quando proprio non andava più ... 

Rifletti ora tu, cosa e come vuoi proseguire. 
Se non cambi in profondo ... la situazione si ripeterà. 

Una mia opinione ... tirata dalle tue parole scritte.
Sicuro vi è di più ... 

sienne


----------



## Simba (26 Agosto 2013)

Ho tanti dubbi...Ma voglio lei è voglio salvare il nostro matrimonio. Il sesso da quando abbiamo scoperto le carte e' stata l'unica cosa bella che abbiamo fatto in questi giorni...tanto, tantissimo come da tempi lontanissimi. voglio Lei e voglio salvare il nostro amore. ho deciso e ho prenotato in un ristorante per portarla a cena e poi una camera di hotel in un posto bello e ma si, anche romantico, per questo venerdì. Non sarà facile riconquistarla ma ci proverò con tutte le mie forze.


----------



## Simba (26 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Simba,
> 
> A tradire ... sei stato tu!
> Rifletti! E per ben tre anni.
> ...


Grazie Sienne, farò davvero tesoro dei tuoi consigli


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Grazie Sienne, farò davvero tesoro dei tuoi consigli


Ciao Simba,

non volevo essere troppo dura,

ma rimarcare, che hai fatto probabilmente, molto male. 
sicuramente non volendo ... 

vedila ... e fatti vedere ... vedetevi. 
ne vale la pena ... 

e pulire ecc. si può fare a volte anche in due ... 
e avolte ... lasciare stare ... non ti corre nessuno dietro.

in bocca al lupo! 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2013)

lui non ha risposto ai ripetuti richiami di lei alle sue esigenze ....ma anche lei non è stata capace di rompere quella routine che avvolgeva lui rendendolo apatico .
la strada più semplice è sempre cercare in un altro/altra quello che è ovviamente molto più facile ottenere con sconosciuti tenuto conto della solita adrenalina e entusiasmo da novità.
le colpe sono sempre da dividere nella coppia per non aver cercato abbastanza di approfondire quello che andava approfondito.
l'altro post dove lei ha deciso finalmente di parlare è la riprova che quando finalmente  si mettono sul tavolo gli argomenti si scoprono disagi e malesseri comuni


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lui non ha risposto ai ripetuti richiami di lei alle sue esigenze ....ma anche lei non è stata capace di rompere quella routine che avvolgeva lui rendendolo apatico .
> la strada più semplice è sempre cercare in un altro/altra quello che è ovviamente molto più facile ottenere con sconosciuti tenuto conto della solita adrenalina e entusiasmo da novità.
> le colpe sono sempre da dividere nella coppia per non aver cercato abbastanza di approfondire quello che andava approfondito.
> l'altro post dove lei ha deciso finalmente di parlare è la riprova che quando finalmente  si mettono sul tavolo gli argomenti si scoprono disagi e malesseri comuni


Ciao Minerva,

Lei? ... sicuramente dopo tre anni, avrebbe potuto battere i pugni sul tavolo. 
Urlare ... scrivere una lettera ... ecc. 

Ma lui stesso lo dice ... le ha tentate tutte ... solo una no: andarsene. 
Quando uno non sente ... c'è poco da dire ... 

Colpe? ... si, entrambi ... ma forse non proprio al 50% ... 
Portare qualcuno all'esasperazione ... a non credere più ... 
e forse, a non interessarsi più ... se giusto o sbagliato ... 

Sienne


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Ho tanti dubbi...Ma voglio lei è voglio salvare il nostro matrimonio. Il sesso da quando abbiamo scoperto le carte e' stata l'unica cosa bella che abbiamo fatto in questi giorni...tanto, tantissimo come da tempi lontanissimi. voglio Lei e voglio salvare il nostro amore. ho deciso e ho prenotato in un ristorante per portarla a cena e poi una camera di hotel in un posto bello e ma si, anche romantico, per questo venerdì. Non sarà facile riconquistarla ma ci proverò con tutte le mie forze.


bravo:up:
Stupiscila


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva,
> 
> Lei? ... sicuramente dopo tre anni, avrebbe potuto battere i pugni sul tavolo.
> Urlare ... scrivere una lettera ... ecc.
> ...


quoto


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva,
> 
> Lei? ... sicuramente dopo tre anni, avrebbe potuto battere i pugni sul tavolo.
> Urlare ... scrivere una lettera ... ecc.
> ...


per quel che ho letto io non mi pare.ha parlato di musi e lacrime.
poi ci sta  che mi sbagli ma non vedo materiale per affermare con sicurezza che lei è immune dall' aver contribuito a diventare così scontata


----------



## Calipso (26 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Ho tanti dubbi...Ma voglio lei è voglio salvare il nostro matrimonio. Il sesso da quando abbiamo scoperto le carte e' stata l'unica cosa bella che abbiamo fatto in questi giorni...tanto, tantissimo come da tempi lontanissimi. voglio Lei e voglio salvare il nostro amore. ho deciso e ho prenotato in un ristorante per portarla a cena e poi una camera di hotel in un posto bello e ma si, anche romantico, per questo venerdì. Non sarà facile riconquistarla ma ci proverò con tutte le mie forze.





*BRAVO!!!! BENE!* :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per quel che ho letto io non mi pare.ha parlato di musi e lacrime.
> poi ci sta  che mi sbagli ma non vedo materiale per affermare con sicurezza che lei è immune dall' aver contribuito a diventare così scontata


Ciao

forse ho tratto le conclusioni sbagliate da questi passaggi (e altri pezzettini ...):
comunque ... materiale su di lei, vi è poco (l'avevo rimarcato nell'altro post, che sicuramente vi è di più)
ma dal canto suo ... si evince un chiaro essere scontati ... mi sembrava mentre leggevo, 
"questa è invisibile" ... tanto lui è sicuro (vedi rosso) ... 

blu ... forse, ho interpretato io ... in effetti non si capisce bene ... 

_"... cambiavo atteggiamento per 1 settimana e poi tornavo come prima. Perche' tanto era mia, tanto non gli facevo mancare niente, tanto ero sicuro che avesse bisogno di me e che non avrebbe fatto mai nulla per mettere a rischio il nostro amore ..."

"... non condividendo eventuali problemi che di volta in volta si presentavano ..."

"... Lei mi ha sempre cercato, le ha provate, fino a qualche mese fa, dopo 3 anni. forse provate tutte fino ad arrivare a tanto. Lei mi ha detto che si è sentita quasi libera di pavoneggiare con qualcuno perché era stanca del mio disinteresse e che ormai pensava che io non l'amassi più e che il nostro rapporto fosse ormai finito."
_
sienne


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

Leggo in Simba un uomo, una persona davvero speciale, una persona che oltre se stesso non vede nulla tanto è il suo amore, e questo direi che va anche bene. 

La sua lei in un rapporto dove qualcosa mancava per colpa di simba, ha deviato le sue attenzioni su un altro uomo, e questo lo ritengo molto immaturo, ma la cosa più facile da fare quando il menefreghismo ti porta soltanto a lamentarti, perchè come al solito le uscite più semplici risultano migliori. Ora "per me" le uscite migliori quindi il tradimento o il tentato tradimento mi portano a pensare male di questa donna. E leggere in quale maniera Simba si accolla delle colpe, me lo pone maturo e molto innamorato. Essere maturi va benissimo, innamorati non so fino a che punto possa andare bene, perchè le riflessioni su certe situazioni, alla lontana possono allontanare la persona innamorata, che magari rivaluta la situazione nuovamente. Ma queste sono soltanto opinioni mie.


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggo in Simba un uomo, una persona davvero speciale, una persona che oltre se stesso non vede nulla tanto è il suo amore, e questo direi che va anche bene.
> 
> La sua lei in un rapporto dove qualcosa mancava per colpa di simba, ha deviato le sue attenzioni su un altro uomo, e questo lo ritengo molto immaturo, ma la cosa più facile da fare quando il menefreghismo ti porta soltanto a lamentarti, perchè come al solito le uscite più semplici risultano migliori. Ora "per me" le uscite migliori quindi il tradimento o il tentato tradimento mi portano a pensare male di questa donna. E leggere in quale maniera Simba si accolla delle colpe, me lo pone maturo e molto innamorato. Essere maturi va benissimo, innamorati non so fino a che punto possa andare bene, perchè le riflessioni su certe situazioni, alla lontana possono allontanare la persona innamorata, che magari rivaluta la situazione nuovamente. Ma queste sono soltanto opinioni mie.



Ciao

giusto ... solo tue opinioni. 
io ho letto altro ... 

comunque ... vi sono sempre più punti da chiarire.
io parlavo delle colpe della vita di coppia. lui non scherza ... 

se ci concentriamo sul tradimento di unione tra due corpi, 
quella colpa è solo di chi assapora ... 

ma a punto ... di tradimenti ve ne sono tanti tipi ...

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Appunto, non si sarà mai sereni.
> 
> Farfy siamo alle solite, non ci capiamo.
> 
> Perchè solo il contadino vive di patate, gli altri cercano sempre altro, cercano il piatto ricco, e trovandolo ne cercano un altro ancora più ricco, non accontentandosi MAI.


No, tu  e farfalla non vi capirete mai perché lei parte da un punto di vista aperto, che va incontro all'altro individuo della coppia nel bene e nel male e ammettendo gli errori di entrambi: tu da un punto rivista ottuso dove è importante essenzialmente stabilire chi ha ragione e chi torto.


----------



## Innominata (26 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Innominata non sono d'accordo.
> L'ombra del terzo non rinfocola proprio nulla.
> In questo caso è semplicemente subentrato per difetto di recezione.
> Lui non recepisce i messaggi o fa finta di non sentirli.


Ma appunto, io mi riferivo, facendo un discorso generale, proprio al fatto che lo spirito sopito dei non recepienti e non udenti non si sveglia neanche con le cannonate, ma con l'ombra di un terzo allora si compie il miracolo. In fondo, e' anche quello che succede quando i tradimenti servono: finché non c'è il numero tre, gli addormentati possono continuare a dormire e a bivaccare ignavi. Sotto l'ombra di un terzo/una terza, strumentale a vari livelli (non è necessario un tradimento, ma anche solo quello di cui parlava Tebe nel blog) si trasalisce, ci si guarda intorno, si tromba improvvisamente meglio e di più in lungo e in largo. Semplice attivazione competitiva, difesa del territorio, sfida, conquista ecc.? Perché anche leggendo a caso altri post l'ombra del terzo sembra essere ben più presente di quanto sappiano in coscienza gli innocenti ricercatori di una felicità a due. Una terza entità, come il match di cognomi Capuleti-Montecchi per i super amanti di Verona magari, ma comunque un numero tre...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai perchè a parere mio? Perchè erano una coppia. Erano semplicemente una coppia. O vogliamo adesso dare alla coppia consolidata quei brividi perenni che si hanno nei primi approcci?


Perché no?
Brividi diversi, dettati dalla profonda conoscenza e intimità, e non più dal desiderio di scoprirsi.
Ma dopo anni di relazione anche noi siamo persone diverse, evolute, in gado di cogliere ed elaborare altri livelli di intesa.


----------



## Innominata (26 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Brividi diversi, dettati dalla profonda conoscenza e intimità, e non più dal desiderio di scoprirsi.


Bello:smile:.


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2013)

Ciao Ultimo,

leggi quello che da sostegno alla tua teoria ... 

erano una coppia? 
forse sulla carta. 
nella vita no. uno che ti da per scontato,
come un soprammobile da spolverare di tanto in tanto,
tanto lì rimane ... come un essere senza individualità. 

leggi bene ...

sienne

ps: so che ho esagerato ... ma per dare l'idea


----------



## Leda (26 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perché no?
> Brividi diversi, dettati dalla profonda conoscenza e intimità, e non più dal desiderio di scoprirsi.
> Ma dopo anni di relazione anche noi siamo persone diverse, evolute, in gado di cogliere ed elaborare altri livelli di intesa.





Innominata ha detto:


> Bello:smile:.


Molto 
Tra l'altro, essendo in continua trasformazione, ci sarebbe anche sempre molto da scoprire, volendo...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Agosto 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma appunto, io mi riferivo, facendo un discorso generale, proprio al fatto che lo spirito sopito dei non recepienti e non udenti non si sveglia neanche con le cannonate, ma con l'ombra di un terzo allora si compie il miracolo. In fondo, e' anche quello che succede quando i tradimenti servono: finché non c'è il numero tre, gli addormentati possono continuare a dormire e a bivaccare ignavi. Sotto l'ombra di un terzo/una terza, strumentale a vari livelli (non è necessario un tradimento, ma anche solo quello di cui parlava Tebe nel blog) si trasalisce, ci si guarda intorno, si tromba improvvisamente meglio e di più in lungo e in largo. Semplice attivazione competitiva, difesa del territorio, sfida, conquista ecc.? Perché anche leggendo a caso altri post l'ombra del terzo sembra essere ben più presente di quanto sappiano in coscienza gli innocenti ricercatori di una felicità a due. Una terza entità, come il match di cognomi Capuleti-Montecchi per i super amanti di Verona magari, ma comunque un numero tre...


Capisco e sono d'accordo.
Ma allora quelli che attivano la competizione, difendono il territorio o cercano di riconquistare i perduti avamposti non venissero a raccontarci che loro (che non han tradito), loro sì hanno saputo amare. 
Sì, l'hanno fatto come nella parabola dei talenti nel vangelo: seppellendo l'amore, che tanto era sicuro senza cercare di farlo fruttare di più.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì vi siete persi,perchè tu hai frenato senza controllare quello che faceva lei.
> 
> e sì,quando si sta con una donna passionale come la tua,certi errori diventano imperdonabili.
> 
> ...


Come non adorare quest'uomo? 
Oltretutto mi da sempre ragione o quasi 
:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Agosto 2013)

Ho riletto tutto tutto quoto matra, farfie, gas, perplesso non lo quoto se no non tiene più il conto :rotfl::rotfl: comunque caro simba credo tu abbia capito che ti sei distratto un momento di troppo e se la tua distrazione come ho letto è durata tre anni circa onestamente la tua lei ha avuto tanta Santa pazienza :smile: sei in tempo per me per riconquistar la, forse dovrai faticare un po' però son certa che avrai delle armi efficaci. Ora più che mai non devi lasciarla sola, forza e coraggio :up:


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perché no?
> *Brividi diversi, dettati dalla profonda conoscenza e intimità, e non più dal desiderio di scoprirsi.*
> Ma dopo anni di relazione anche noi siamo persone diverse, evolute, in gado di cogliere ed elaborare altri livelli di intesa.


l'ho detto spesso ma mai bene come te adesso


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

In certi discorsi si presuppone un'intesa che va bene in una coppia, e che chiaramente nel trascorrere del tempo si trasforma. Si trasforma per come è stato scritto in qualcosa di migliore.

In una coppia dove l'intesa non c'è, si passa direttamente al tradimento. E' questo che leggo. E' questo che tanti scrivono. 

Di certo certi brividi non si provano più, nè con marito/moglie nè con ulteriori amanti a parte il primo. Eventualmente nell'aver e continuare ad avere amanti c'è la ricerca di qualcos'altro. E questo qualcos'altro lo conosce il diretto interessato.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perché no?
> Brividi diversi, dettati dalla profonda conoscenza e intimità, e non più dal desiderio di scoprirsi.
> Ma dopo anni di relazione anche noi siamo persone diverse, evolute, in gado di cogliere ed elaborare altri livelli di intesa.



Sono ottuso, non conosco i brividi di cui tu scrivi, nel contempo capisco che tu li conosci.


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono ottuso, non conosco i brividi di cui tu scrivi, nel contempo capisco che tu li conosci.


non è questione di ottusità.
io li conosco perché mio marito mi è molto più intimo di quando ci frequentavamo le prime volte ed eravamo pazzi uno dell'altra in preda al furore della passione.
è un'intimità che ha dentro tutta una vita della quale solo noi due siamo consapevoli e complici.
qui c'è un'intensità difficile da raggiungere con qualsiasi copula straordinaria


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è questione di ottusità.
> io li conosco perché mio marito mi è molto più intimo di quando ci frequentavamo le prime volte ed eravamo pazzi uno dell'altra in preda al furore della passione.
> è un'intimità che ha dentro tutta una vita della quale solo noi due siamo consapevoli e complici.
> qui c'è un'intensità difficile da raggiungere con qualsiasi copula straordinaria



E lo scrivi a me Minerva? io per certi aspetti benedico il tradimento.


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E lo scrivi a me Minerva? io per certi aspetti benedico il tradimento.


lo scrivo in genere.
ho quotato te perché non capivo cosa c'entri l'ottusità.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo scrivo in genere.
> ho quotato te perché non capivo cosa c'entri l'ottusità.



Si avevo capito che non avevi letto altre cose, ma per amor di quiete.....


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si avevo capito che non avevi letto altre cose, ma per amor di quiete.....


scusa ma quando mi fai il sibillino passo, oltre a non capire non ne ho voglia.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma quando mi fai il sibillino passo, oltre a non capire non ne ho voglia.



Ma quale sibillino Minerva? Mi si scrive a me di miglioramenti nella conoscenza della coppia e dello starci bene? e chio me lo scrive? chi cerca altrove? chi ha l'amante? ma in base a cosa scriviamo mi domando a questo punto, alle esperienze? alle fantasie? a quello che vorremmo?

Ma almeno cerchiamo di essere coerenti con noi stessi, ma ritengo sia chiaro che alla fine quello che si legge spesso è volentieri è sincero, e quello che ho letto sulla trasformazione di una coppia affiatata e che sta bene, è sincero.


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma quale sibillino Minerva? Mi si scrive a me di miglioramenti nella conoscenza della coppia e dello starci bene? e chio me lo scrive? chi cerca altrove? chi ha l'amante? ma in base a cosa scriviamo mi domando a questo punto, alle esperienze? alle fantasie? a quello che vorremmo?
> 
> Ma almeno cerchiamo di essere coerenti con noi stessi, ma ritengo sia chiaro che alla fine quello che si legge spesso è volentieri è sincero, e quello che ho letto sulla trasformazione di una coppia affiatata e che sta bene, è sincero.


la frase di chiara non posso che quotarla perché la sento molto mia...poi possiamo chiederle se questo sia coerente con le sue scelte.
e sarà lei a risponderci
mi irrita molto che ogni tanto mi si venga a parlare di quieto vivere o comodità visto che non ho mai risparmiato le mie opinioni (anche gratuite a volte) a nessuno.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la frase di chiara non posso che quotarla perché la sento molto mia...poi possiamo chiederle se questo sia coerente con le sue scelte.
> e sarà lei a risponderci
> mi irrita molto che ogni tanto mi si venga a parlare di quieto vivere o comodità visto che non ho mai risparmiato le mie opinioni (anche gratuite a volte) a nessuno.


Il quieto vivere era riferito a me. Ed è perchè, uscire fuori da certi binari che portano fuori 3D, mi danno fastidio. Poi anche perchè spesso alcuni giochi sono già fatti, e il confronto risulta quasi inutile e inservibile al forum.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono ottuso, non conosco i brividi di cui tu scrivi, nel contempo capisco che tu li conosci.


ho parlato di ottusità solo in riferimento al confronto fra i tuoi post e quelli di farfalla 

fin dai tuoi primi interventi hai focalizzato l'attenzione più sulle responsabilità di lei (innegabili) in quanto ricercante uno sfogo esterno, minimizzando il contributo di lui a questa situazione di crisi della coppia, mentre farfalla (e non è stata l'unica ad esternare questo punto di vista) ha sottolineato (giustamente, a mio avviso) che il problema di questo rapporto è preesistente al _tradimento_ (in qualsiasi misura sia stato perpetrato)

per quel che concerne i brividi: il fatto che io abbia tradito/tradisca mio marito non mi rende meno sensibile a cogliere l'essenza di certi assunti
il tradimento non cancella giorni anni ed esperienze trascorse assieme e tutto ciò che si stratifica nel tempo


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ho parlato di ottusità solo in riferimento al confronto fra i tuoi post e quelli di farfalla
> 
> fin dai tuoi primi interventi hai focalizzato l'attenzione più sulle responsabilità di lei (innegabili) in quanto ricercante uno sfogo esterno, minimizzando il contributo di lui a questa situazione di crisi della coppia, mentre farfalla (e non è stata l'unica ad esternare questo punto di vista) ha sottolineato (giustamente, a mio avviso) che il problema di questo rapporto è preesistente al _tradimento_ (in qualsiasi misura sia stato perpetrato)
> 
> ...


però,per me , le inquina spezzando l'intimità di cui parlavo


----------



## Nicole (26 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ho parlato di ottusità solo in riferimento al confronto fra i tuoi post e quelli di farfalla
> 
> fin dai tuoi primi interventi hai focalizzato l'attenzione più sulle responsabilità di lei (innegabili) in quanto ricercante uno sfogo esterno, minimizzando il contributo di lui a questa situazione di crisi della coppia, mentre farfalla (e non è stata l'unica ad esternare questo punto di vista) ha sottolineato (giustamente, a mio avviso) che il problema di questo rapporto è preesistente al _tradimento_ (in qualsiasi misura sia stato perpetrato)


Quoto

Ho cercato di leggere tutto, ma in poche ore avete scritto tantissimo ... ma ovvio che sta sbagliando la sua lei ora, certo che tradire  in una relazione come questa non è una reazione matura e corretta e lei ha la responsabilità di questa scorrettezza, se la farà. Ma come si fa a dire che il problema di questa copia è che lei si è stufata della routine, che le coccole sono una scusa etc etc? Simba ci ha descritto una storia di tanti anni, nei quali lei gli ha comunicato più volte che non stava bene con lui, lui non l'ha più cercata fisicamente, non l'ha più considerata la sua donna, tanti anni in cui lui non l'ha fatta sentire amata e lei glielo ha detto in tutti i modi.
Ti auguro, Simba, di recuperare questo rapporto, ti auguro che la tua lei sia ancora innamorata di te perchè si vede che tu ci credi ancora, ti auguro che sia più matura e altruista di quanto sia stato tu (in passato) e che riusciate a recuperare il rapporto. Secondo me dovresti seguire i consigli di Farfalla e mantenerli nel tempo. E anche interrogarti un po' di più sul perchè l'hai vista in quel modo per anni (magari non ora che sei nel pallone), anche perchè se non lo fai davvero, se ritroverete insieme la felicità e la pace che vi auguro, potresti tornare quello di prima


----------



## Spider (26 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Sono entrato anch'io nel vortice...36 anni io 35 lei. Fidanzati per 10 anni, 2 anni di convivenza e 3 di matrimonio. Senza figli per scelta. Entrambi di bell'aspetto e piacenti. storia bellissima da subito, complicità, diagolo, sesso, amore, aiuto reciproco, insomma tutto quello che potevo desiderare da lei e da noi. Lei timida e molto riservata e sempre in cerca di protezione che in me' ha sempre trovato. Veniamo ad oggi; da 3 anni mi accusa di non sentirsi desiderata come un tempo e di non voler fare l'amore con lei. Tutte cose vere. Dette e ridette tra lacrime e musi lunghi. in risposta a tutto questo, cambiavo atteggiamento per 1 settimana e poi tornavo come prima. Perche' tanto era mia, tanto non gli facevo mancare niente, tanto ero sicuro che avesse bisogno di me e che non avrebbe fatto mai nulla per mettere a rischio il nostro amore. Il mio non desiderarla e' frutto di noia o routine che 14 anni di conoscenza ha portato, ma la amo e non l'ho mai tradita, ho privilegiato altri aspetti della vita di coppia. Non ho mai dato importanza hai suoi continui segnali e oggi mi trovo qua così vicino dal perderla. Gli ultimi 2 mesi sono stati brutti, lei fredda e io a ripetermi che gli sarebbe passata come sempre e poi via. Questa volta e' diverso. Trovo un messaggio sul suo Cell, non esplicito ma chiaramente non normale. Chiedo spiegazioni, mi dice che si, è vero, che messaggia con un ragazzo conosciuto in palestra e che gli fa piacere perché si sente apprezzata e desiderata, cosa che da me non aveva più da troppo. gli chiedo cosa prova e cosa c'è tra loro due, e lei tra lacrime e rancore mi ripete che mi ama e che sta male ma che non ha fatto sesso con questo ma che sarebbe successo da li a poco. gli chiedo di chiudere con questo ragazzo altrimenti me ne sarei andato. Lei mi dice che il giorno dopo avrebbe chiuso la cosa e che voleva solo me. Per tutta la settimana successiva facciamo sesso come da tantissimo non facevamo e de' stato bellissimo per entrambi poi  scoppiavano litigate e rancori sputati addosso, soprattutto da parte sua, ma cerco di riconquistarla ma lei non si fida più ed è presa da mille dubbi. Oggi scopro che per tutta la settima ha continuato a sentirlo, e sono riuscito a leggere tutti i messaggi che si sono scambiati. ho voluto leggerli per capire che cosa c'era tra di loro e capire cosa fare. scopro che a lei piace questo ragazzo che gli dice 4 cazzate al momento giusto, che si sono dati un appuntamento per la prossima settimana e lei lo vuole vedere. Io la amo e la desidero come non mai o come da troppo non provavo. Non sono mai stato così vicino dal perderla come oggi e questo mi fa impazzire. tra mille sofferenze gli ho detto che se voleva incontrarlo di farlo pure e che me ne sarei andato da casa per 3/4 giorni per non condizionarla sui suoi dubbi, ma che passati questi giorni e passato il suo incontro con questo ragazzo, fosse chiara con me e con noi. lei non voleva che andassi via perche' aveva gia fatto la sua scelta, ma era dubbiosa e voleva capire, non voleva piu incontrarlo ma era dubbiosa e voleva capire. ho dovuto lasciarla libera da condizionamenti dovuti alla mia presenza. Lo so, e' un rischio grosso che mi prendo ma non potevo evitare una cosa che magari sarebbe successa più avanti e a mia insaputa. Meglio toccare il fondo adesso per ripartire come un razzo il prima possibile. questa e' la mia storia. Cosa ne pensate? Grazie mille ciao


che sei uno stronzo.
e che c'è tanto orgoglio e poco amore in quello che hai scritto.
chiediti perchè, minacciato da un terzo, hai fatto benissimo l'amore con la tua ragazza...
allora, le cose sone due.
o è amore o è tanto, tantissimo orgoglio.
concedere un incontro a lei con un altro, 
non è detto che sia un gesto d'amore, potrebbe essere una rinuncia inconscia e motivata.
arriva la stanca, non tutti sappiamo affrontarla.
magari quando ci vogliamo riposare l'altro ci chiede di più.
la vita èuna corsa...
 alzati e ricomincia a correre.


----------



## Simy (27 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ho parlato di ottusità solo in riferimento al confronto fra i tuoi post e quelli di farfalla
> 
> fin dai tuoi primi interventi hai focalizzato l'attenzione più sulle responsabilità di lei (innegabili) in quanto ricercante uno sfogo esterno, minimizzando il contributo di lui a questa situazione di crisi della coppia, mentre farfalla (e non è stata l'unica ad esternare questo punto di vista) ha sottolineato (giustamente, a mio avviso) che il problema di questo rapporto è preesistente al _tradimento_ (in qualsiasi misura sia stato perpetrato)
> 
> ...


quoto! peccato non poterti approvare


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ho parlato di ottusità solo in riferimento al confronto fra i tuoi post e quelli di farfalla
> 
> fin dai tuoi primi interventi hai focalizzato l'attenzione più sulle responsabilità di lei (innegabili) in quanto ricercante uno sfogo esterno, minimizzando il contributo di lui a questa situazione di crisi della coppia, mentre farfalla (e non è stata l'unica ad esternare questo punto di vista) ha sottolineato (giustamente, a mio avviso) che il problema di questo rapporto è preesistente al _tradimento_ (in qualsiasi misura sia stato perpetrato)
> 
> ...


E' inutile che cerchi di calmare e rendere non offensivo quello che hai scritto, in ogni tuo post in riferimento a me ci sono soltanto quelle esternazioni, altro non c'è. E dire che più volte, per me e soprattutto per te, ti ho scritto, evitiamoci. Io lo faccio tu no. Ed è tutto un dire.

Per quello che concerne i brividi, il fatto che tu tradisca, a monte si capisce che dietro c'è qualcosa, che sia positiva o negativa non ha importanza, ha importanza invece nel momento in cui parli di sensibilità. Primo perchè non è assolutamente sensibile nei confronti di qualsiasi essere umano tradire, e nella fattispecie tuo marito, secondo perchè essendoci una motivazione dietro un tradimento, si presuppone che, nel tuo percorso di coppia hai cercato altrove qualcosa che nella coppia non ti soddisfaceva, quindi a questo punto non scrivermi di situazioni che tu non puoi conoscere. Tu non puoi conoscere perchè è facile tradire, ma è molto difficile percorrere delle strade uniche e crescere alla fine in armonia con l'altra persona, persona che puoi guardare in faccia serenamente e senza bugie di sorta.

Questo non vuol dire che tu non potrai, ma al momento non ne conosci nè le dinamiche nè le potrai conoscere se nella tua vita continuerà ad esserci un altro uomo o altri uomini. Come io non posso conoscere nè i benefici di una relazione extra ne tutte le dinamiche che ci possono essere dietro.


----------



## zanna (27 Agosto 2013)

Scusate se mi intrometto ....



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ho parlato di ottusità solo in riferimento al confronto fra i tuoi post e quelli di farfalla
> 
> fin dai tuoi primi interventi hai focalizzato l'attenzione più sulle  responsabilità di lei (innegabili) in quanto ricercante uno sfogo  esterno, minimizzando il contributo di lui a questa situazione di crisi  della coppia, mentre farfalla (e non è stata l'unica ad esternare questo  punto di vista) ha sottolineato (giustamente, a mio avviso) che il  problema di questo rapporto è preesistente al _tradimento_ (in qualsiasi misura sia stato perpetrato)
> 
> ...


Nulla potrà mai cancellarli ma , con il tradimento, se ne modifica la percezione. Perchè allora una persona che arriva ad essere consapevole di essere stata tradita tende a pensare di essere sempre stata ingannata ancora prima che il fattaccio si palesi?



Ultimo ha detto:


> E' inutile che cerchi di calmare e rendere non offensivo quello che hai scritto, in ogni tuo post in riferimento a me ci sono soltanto quelle esternazioni, altro non c'è. E dire che più volte, per me e soprattutto per te, ti ho scritto, evitiamoci. Io lo faccio tu no. Ed è tutto un dire.
> 
> Per quello che concerne i brividi, il fatto che tu tradisca, a monte si capisce che dietro c'è qualcosa, che sia positiva o negativa non ha importanza, ha importanza invece nel momento in cui parli di sensibilità. Primo perchè non è assolutamente sensibile nei confronti di qualsiasi essere umano tradire, e nella fattispecie tuo marito, secondo perchè essendoci una motivazione dietro un tradimento, si presuppone che, nel tuo percorso di coppia hai cercato altrove qualcosa che nella coppia non ti soddisfaceva, quindi a questo punto non scrivermi di situazioni che tu non puoi conoscere. Tu non puoi conoscere perchè è facile tradire, ma è molto difficile percorrere delle strade uniche e crescere alla fine in armonia con l'altra persona, persona che puoi guardare in faccia serenamente e senza bugie di sorta.
> 
> *Questo non vuol dire che tu non potrai, ma al momento non ne conosci nè le dinamiche nè le potrai conoscere se nella tua vita continuerà ad esserci un altro uomo o altri uomini. Come io non posso conoscere nè i benefici di una relazione extra ne tutte le dinamiche che ci possono essere dietro*.


.

Carissimo ti sei risposto da solo. Tra di voi non ci potrà essere una sintesi appunto perchè partite da punti di vista diametralmente opposti ed ognuno di voi si è arroccato sulle proprie (legittime per carità) convinzioni.
La Chiara parte dal il fatto che "_io abbia tradito/tradisca  mio marito_" il che pobabilmente la fa andare nella direzione di trovare sempre un concorso di colpa tra i due componenti della coppia che possa in qual modo giustificare "anche" il suo "_io abbia tradito/tradisca  mio marito_".
Te invece parti dal fatto che "_mia moglie mi ha tradito_" il che probabilmente ti fa andare nella direzione di trovare "_le  responsabilità di lei (innegabili) in quanto ricercante uno sfogo  esterno_".
Alla fine questa "_partigianeria_" rappresenta, in ultima sintesi il confronto, tra le "_ragioni_" tra i traditori ed i traditi che portroppo sappiamo essere veramente poco conciliabili.


----------



## Simy (27 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto! peccato non poterti approvare


grazie per il rosso :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Scusate se mi intrometto ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Conosci il contepincenton? Lui ha relazioni extra e la moglie lo sa, la moglie se vuole può anche avere delle relazioni extra. In questa maniera di comune accordo hanno preso una loro decisione, va bene a loro, quindi per loro è tutto ok. In questa maniera non si mente all'altro/a ma di comune accordo ci si prendono delle responsabilità che potranno affrontare assieme dando a loro stessi il giusto rispetto e stima nell'affrontare assieme una vita che entrambi hanno voluto. Non mentono, non tradiscono, ma vivono una vita ( la loro) che affrontano assieme. 

Non si tratta quindi partigianeria si tratta di giusto o sbagliato, e cosa sia giusto o sbagliato ci vuole poco a capirlo, perchè la persona tradita rimane colui/lei al quale non si da la possibilità di vivere una vita "vera", prendendosi quella responsabilità che mette il tradito/a non capace di scegliere, come se questa non valesse assolutamente nulla. Questo per non esagerare perchè è molto più grave di quello che ho scritto. 

E alla fine i discorsi vanno estremamente OT, le risposte date a Simba erano una mia percezione derivate da quello che lui ha scritto, ed erano per lui, come quello che gli altri hanno scritto, erano rivolte a lui. 

Ho cercato nella mia maniera di dire a Simba che nello stato in cui si trova si prende responsabilità dandosi delle colpe che a parere mio sono da ricercare anche in sua moglie, Simba mi ha risposto dicendomi che era soltanto lui a non desiderarla, io ne ho preso atto e gli ho scritto ok. Questo si chiama discutere, domandare, rispondere.

Leggere di ottusità etc ed esprimersi in pensieri che non ti possono appartenere si chiama in un altro modo.


----------



## zanna (27 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Conosci il contepincenton? Lui ha relazioni extra e la moglie lo sa, la moglie se vuole può anche avere delle relazioni extra. In questa maniera di comune accordo hanno preso una loro decisione, va bene a loro, quindi per loro è tutto ok. In questa maniera non si mente all'altro/a ma di comune accordo ci si prendono delle responsabilità che potranno affrontare assieme dando a loro stessi il giusto rispetto e stima nell'affrontare assieme una vita che entrambi hanno voluto. Non mentono, non tradiscono, ma vivono una vita ( la loro) che affrontano assieme.
> 
> *Non si tratta quindi partigianeria si tratta di giusto o sbagliato, e cosa sia giusto o sbagliato ci vuole poco a capirlo, perchè la persona tradita rimane colui/lei al quale non si da la possibilità di vivere una vita "vera", prendendosi quella responsabilità che mette il tradito/a non capace di scegliere, come se questa non valesse assolutamente nulla. *Questo per non esagerare perchè è molto più grave di quello che ho scritto.
> 
> ...


Contepincenton non lo conosco come non conoscevo la sua storia .... so solo che mi fa fare un sacco di risate financo amare leggendo i suoi post.
Per il neretto ti quoto ad oltranza siamo, purtroppo aggiungo, dalla stessa parte della barricata per cui so di che parli :unhappy: ma vedi tu mi insegni che le cose non sono tutte bianche o nere dipende sempre dai punti di vista e ci/mi dobbiamo sforzare ad osservare tutte le sfaccettature anche le più dolorose .... entrambe le parti hanno le loro ragioni (per quanto mi secchi ammetterlo) e le loro colpe. Certo mai accetterò un salomonico 50-50 ma anche se fosse un 95-5 rimarrebbe un 5 da cercare di comprendere per quanto sia difficile e doloroso


----------



## Simy (27 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Conosci il contepincenton? Lui ha relazioni extra e la moglie lo sa, la moglie se vuole può anche avere delle relazioni extra. In questa maniera di comune accordo hanno preso una loro decisione, va bene a loro, quindi per loro è tutto ok. In questa maniera non si mente all'altro/a ma di comune accordo ci si prendono delle responsabilità che potranno affrontare assieme dando a loro stessi il giusto rispetto e stima nell'affrontare assieme una vita che entrambi hanno voluto. Non mentono, non tradiscono, ma vivono una vita ( la loro) che affrontano assieme.
> 
> Non si tratta quindi partigianeria si tratta di giusto o sbagliato, e cosa sia giusto o sbagliato ci vuole poco a capirlo, perchè la persona tradita rimane colui/lei al quale non si da la possibilità di vivere una vita "vera", prendendosi quella responsabilità che mette il tradito/a non capace di scegliere, come se questa non valesse assolutamente nulla. Questo per non esagerare perchè è molto più grave di quello che ho scritto.
> 
> ...



ultimo...... vabbè niente sto zitta che è meglio


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ultimo...... vabbè niente sto zitta che è meglio


Al posto di starti zitta, esprimiti, scrivendo quello che ritieni giusto o sbagliato, dandone anche le motivazioni.

Anche questa di adesso che hai scritto è un offesa, o ti stai zitta senza scrivere nulla prendendomi spero involontariamente per scemo, o non scrivi assolutamente nulla. 

E soprattutto quando ci si esprime si danno delle motivazioni.


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ultimo...... vabbè niente sto zitta che è meglio


che scrivi a fare allora?


----------



## Simy (27 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Al posto di starti zitta, esprimiti, scrivendo quello che ritieni giusto o sbagliato, dandone anche le motivazioni.
> 
> Anche questa di adesso che hai scritto è un offesa, o ti stai zitta senza scrivere nulla prendendomi spero involontariamente per scemo, o non scrivi assolutamente nulla.
> 
> E soprattutto quando ci si esprime si danno delle motivazioni.



lo sai quello che ritengo giusto e quello che ritengo sbagliato...


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> lo sai quello che ritengo giusto e quello che ritengo sbagliato...


Eh? francamente non ho capito la tua risposta.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Conosci il contepincenton? Lui ha relazioni extra e la moglie lo sa, la moglie se vuole può anche avere delle relazioni extra. In questa maniera di comune accordo hanno preso una loro decisione, va bene a loro, quindi per loro è tutto ok. In questa maniera non si mente all'altro/a ma di comune accordo ci si prendono delle responsabilità che potranno affrontare assieme dando a loro stessi il giusto rispetto e stima nell'affrontare assieme una vita che entrambi hanno voluto. Non mentono, non tradiscono, ma vivono una vita ( la loro) che affrontano assieme.
> 
> Non si tratta quindi partigianeria si tratta di giusto o sbagliato, e cosa sia giusto o sbagliato ci vuole poco a capirlo, perchè la persona tradita rimane colui/lei al quale non si da la possibilità di vivere una vita "vera", prendendosi quella responsabilità che mette il tradito/a non capace di scegliere, come se questa non valesse assolutamente nulla. Questo per non esagerare perchè è molto più grave di quello che ho scritto.
> 
> ...


Penso che tu abbia letto male il Conte,perche'non mi risulta


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Penso che tu abbia letto male il Conte,perche'non mi risulta



Ok ho letto male il conte.

Ma l'esempio vale ugualmente. 


Appena ti ho letto ho pensato: ora scrive che stamattina al cell bla bla bla...:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Penso che tu abbia letto male il Conte,perche'non mi risulta


 loty ma pigiando rosso ogni qual volta ti punzecchio pensi che mi senta punita rattristandomi?
ma come fa un uomo della tua età a stizzirsi pigiando un bottoncino?
santo cielo


----------



## Simy (27 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh? francamente non ho capito la tua risposta.


lasciamo perde che oggi non è giornata...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' inutile che cerchi di calmare e rendere non offensivo quello che hai scritto, in ogni tuo post in riferimento a me ci sono soltanto quelle esternazioni, altro non c'è. E dire che più volte, per me e soprattutto per te, ti ho scritto, evitiamoci. Io lo faccio tu no. Ed è tutto un dire.
> 
> Per quello che concerne i brividi, il fatto che tu tradisca, a monte si capisce che dietro c'è qualcosa, che sia positiva o negativa non ha importanza, ha importanza invece nel momento in cui parli di sensibilità. Primo perchè non è assolutamente sensibile nei confronti di qualsiasi essere umano tradire, e nella fattispecie tuo marito, secondo perchè essendoci una motivazione dietro un tradimento, si presuppone che, nel tuo percorso di coppia hai cercato altrove qualcosa che nella coppia non ti soddisfaceva, quindi a questo punto non scrivermi di situazioni che tu non puoi conoscere. Tu non puoi conoscere perchè è facile tradire, ma è molto difficile percorrere delle strade uniche e crescere alla fine in armonia con l'altra persona, persona che puoi guardare in faccia serenamente e senza bugie di sorta.
> 
> Questo non vuol dire che tu non potrai, ma al momento non ne conosci nè le dinamiche nè le potrai conoscere se nella tua vita continuerà ad esserci un altro uomo o altri uomini. Come io non posso conoscere nè i benefici di una relazione extra ne tutte le dinamiche che ci possono essere dietro.


Non c'era niente di offensivo, né nelle parole né nelle intenzioni.
Ovviamente tu vuoi vederlo a tutti i costi e questo conferma la tua ottusità.
Tutto il resto: la solita merda che ti intasa il cervello, quindi concludiamo qui.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Conosci il contepincenton? Lui ha relazioni extra e la moglie lo sa, la moglie se vuole può anche avere delle relazioni extra. In questa maniera di comune accordo hanno preso una loro decisione, va bene a loro, quindi per loro è tutto ok. In questa maniera non si mente all'altro/a ma di comune accordo ci si prendono delle responsabilità che potranno affrontare assieme dando a loro stessi il giusto rispetto e stima nell'affrontare assieme una vita che entrambi hanno voluto. Non mentono, non tradiscono, ma vivono una vita ( la loro) che affrontano assieme.
> 
> Non si tratta quindi partigianeria si tratta di giusto o sbagliato, e cosa sia giusto o sbagliato ci vuole poco a capirlo, perchè la persona tradita rimane colui/lei al quale non si da la possibilità di vivere una vita "vera", prendendosi quella responsabilità che mette il tradito/a non capace di scegliere, come se questa non valesse assolutamente nulla. Questo per non esagerare perchè è molto più grave di quello che ho scritto.
> 
> ...


Quello che hai scritto posso anche condividerlo
Ma se é così giusto mettere al corrente il tradito così che lui possa a non possa scegliere perchè ne io ne te l'abbiamo fatto?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Scusate se mi intrometto ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puoi intromettermi finché vuoi, ma sappi che parlando di me sei abbastanza fuori strada.


----------



## Simy (27 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh? francamente non ho capito la tua risposta.


anzi, no rispondo...perchè tu non hai detto a tua moglie quello che hai fatto?


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Contepincenton non lo conosco come non conoscevo la sua storia .... so solo che mi fa fare un sacco di risate financo amare leggendo i suoi post.
> Per il neretto ti quoto ad oltranza siamo, purtroppo aggiungo, dalla stessa parte della barricata per cui so di che parli :unhappy: ma vedi tu mi insegni che le cose non sono tutte bianche o nere dipende sempre dai punti di vista e ci/mi dobbiamo sforzare ad osservare tutte le sfaccettature anche le più dolorose .... entrambe le parti hanno le loro ragioni (per quanto mi secchi ammetterlo) e le loro colpe. Certo mai accetterò un salomonico 50-50 ma anche se fosse un 95-5 rimarrebbe un 5 da cercare di comprendere per quanto sia difficile e doloroso


Contrariamente a quanto è stato scritto non cerco delle percentuali da dividere in colpe, come posso invece pensare che le colpe possono essere di più anche del tradito, ma queste, non giustificano mai un tradimento. E quando il tradimento diventa tale la colpa o lo sbaglio supera di gran lunga qualsiasi pecca o colpa del tradito. 

In una coppia ci si lascia, si discute, ci si anima e tutto il concerto che consegue nelle discussioni, il tradimento è soltanto una via di fuga che il traditore cerca. E tutto quello che ci sta nel tradimento non centra nè ha risolto il problema di coppia, anzi lo aggrava in maniera esponenziale, e qua se ne leggono alcuni risvolti.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok ho letto male il conte.
> 
> Ma l'esempio vale ugualmente.
> 
> ...



Ma quale cell amico...non ne ho piu'voglia.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non c'era niente di offensivo, né nelle parole né nelle intenzioni.
> Ovviamente tu vuoi vederlo a tutti i costi e questo conferma la tua ottusità.
> Tutto il resto: la solita merda che ti intasa il cervello, quindi concludiamo qui.


Come volevasi dimostrare. 

Bene ma concludiamola davvero, per come ti ho scritto tante volte ultimamente, evitiamoci. Io lo faccio, tu no.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Penso che tu abbia letto male il Conte,perche'non mi risulta


No Lothar ha ragione Ultimo...
Ma mia moglie dice sempre che lei non si abbasserà MAI ad essere gelosa per una qualsiasi altra donna.
Lei dice care ragazze lui vi ama tutte, ma ha sposato me.
Vi ama tutte, ma la sua vita l'ha vissuta con me, una figlia l'ha fatta con me...

Mia moglie dice appunto che le mie altre...sono importanti solo per me...per lei sono il nulla...

Lothar lei vede di buon occhio le altre perchè la esonerano dalla fatica di soddisfare le mie immani esigenze no?
Pensa solo al fatto che se io voglio essere ascoltato prendo su telefono e mi confido con un'amica per ore...nella notte...
Lei mi ascolta e le piace farlo...

Mia moglie NO..dice che tutte le mie immani questioni oggettive la mettono in crisi e le danno ansia...e che preferisce starsene là nel suo guscietto protettivo...

Ma sai perchè io non le ho mai dato da intendere perchè se ne accorge...

Credimi Lothar, tua moglie non se l'è bevuta che siamo commilitoni, ma dato che non vuole casini...ha ragionato così...
Ah ok...sti due buontemponi non vogliono dirmi come si sono conosciuti e hanno inventato sta balota qua...ok facciamocela andar bene....

E sai benissimo che se lei vuole...scopre in un nanosecondo che il mio scaglione è 4/1992...
La vedo dura che tu hai fatto il servizio militare nel 1992....molto dura...


----------



## Simy (27 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Contrariamente a quanto è stato scritto non cerco delle percentuali da dividere in colpe, come posso invece pensare che le colpe possono essere di più anche del tradito, ma queste, non giustificano mai un tradimento. E quando il tradimento diventa tale la colpa o lo sbaglio supera *di gran lunga qualsiasi pecca o colpa del tradito.
> *
> In una coppia ci si lascia, si discute, ci si anima e tutto il concerto che consegue nelle discussioni, il tradimento è soltanto una via di fuga che il traditore cerca. E tutto quello che ci sta nel tradimento non centra nè ha risolto il problema di coppia, anzi lo aggrava in maniera esponenziale, e qua se ne leggono alcuni risvolti.



sicuro? quindi il tradito ha espiato tutte le colpe?


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quello che hai scritto posso anche condividerlo
> Ma se é così giusto mettere al corrente il tradito così che lui possa a non possa scegliere perchè ne io ne te l'abbiamo fatto?


Probabilmente perchè non esiste soltanto il nero e il bianco, al di fuori di questi c'è altro,c'è la situazione dietro ci sono persone diverse che ognuno di noi conosce, in base a ciò e sicuramente ad altro abbiamo preso la nostra decisione.

E comunque io non ho mai avuto una relazione extra, credo anche tu, che un po cambia la situazione perchè noi soggettivamente, o comunque io soggettivamente ho percorso la mia strada, e mi è servita.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare.
> 
> Bene ma concludiamola davvero, per come ti ho scritto tante volte ultimamente, evitiamoci. Io lo faccio, tu no.


A dire la verità tu non mi eviti affatto. Comunque.
Ripeto: è sotto gli occhi di tutti il tuo essere prevenuto nei miei confronti, sei molto più offensivo di me in certe esternazioni e soprattutto non chiedi mai scusa, come ho fatto parecchie volte io nei tuoi confronti. Nomini le mie relazioni e ti permetti di giudicarle come sentimenti di serie b non so in base a cosa, visto che  non mi conosci, laddove io non ho mai discusso sulla sincerità dei tuoi sentimenti o sulla veridicità di ciò che racconti. Tira un po' le somme.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Probabilmente perchè non esiste soltanto il nero e il bianco, al di fuori di questi c'è altro,c'è la situazione dietro ci sono persone diverse che ognuno di noi conosce, in base a ciò e sicuramente ad altro abbiamo preso la nostra decisione.
> 
> .


Vedi che ci arrivi, se vuoi?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Probabilmente perchè non esiste soltanto il nero e il bianco, al di fuori di questi c'è altro,c'è la situazione dietro ci sono persone diverse che ognuno di noi conosce, in base a ciò e sicuramente ad altro abbiamo preso la nostra decisione.
> 
> E comunque io non ho mai avuto una relazione extra, credo anche tu, che un po cambia la situazione perchè noi soggettivamente, o comunque io soggettivamente ho percorso la mia strada, e mi è servita.


Esatto
Ci spno diverse sfumature e ognuno conosce le sue. Quindi tu hai le tue, io le mie , la Matra le sue e chiunque altro le sue.
Tutti sappiamo cosa sarebbe corretto in linea generale. Poi lo applicchiamo nel nostro privato e decidiamo quello che secondo noi è la cosa giusta.
Non mi metto a fare la morale agli altri quando ho uno scheletro nell'armadio anch'io


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sicuro? quindi il tradito ha espiato tutte le colpe?



Darti una risposta non avrebbe senso, perche nella mia misura di ragionamento, i problemi si dovrebbero misurare in un altro modo che non sia un tradimento. 

Che poi chi ha parlato di espiare? Si parla di discutere di risolvere problemi non di espiare, credo che ognuno di noi con se stesso espii i propri errori e questo dovrebbe bastare, forse e se ci riesce. Lo spero, questo lo spero.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No Lothar ha ragione Ultimo...
> Ma mia moglie dice sempre che lei non si abbasserà MAI ad essere gelosa per una qualsiasi altra donna.
> Lei dice care ragazze lui vi ama tutte, ma ha sposato me.
> Vi ama tutte, ma la sua vita l'ha vissuta con me, una figlia l'ha fatta con me...
> ...


Mi saranno annebbiati i ricordi,ne abbiamo parlato una vita fa',amico..scusami.........
Un quanto al resto vedi Conte,a parte che quella sera era piuttosto buio,a lei non interessa per il semplice fatto che tu sei un'uomo.Fossi stato femmina...ti avrebbe inquisito,li per li'.
Ti dico solo questa..domenica scherzando,io guardavo le ragazze in tanga,lei per risposta i bagnini,le ho detto''scopare mai...ma almeno un bacio lo potro'dare'??''....be'amico fine dello scherzo.Ho ancora il segno del pizzico....e della mangiata di faccia...


----------



## Simba (27 Agosto 2013)

Buongiorno a tutti, innanzitutto grazie davvero a tutti per il contributo che mi avete dato per capire e comprendere meglio quanto accaduto. Vi aggiorno un po'...ieri ha deciso che vuole stare con me perché mi ama e mi ha chiesto di tornare a casa la sera stessa, ha parlato anche con l'altro dicendogli che non voleva incontrarlo e che tutta questa vicenda dovesse finire li e che li si è fermata al momento giusto. Quindi la sera torno a casa, l'abbraccio e la bacio, lei è fredda e arrabbiata. Faccio finta di niente e gli chiedo se vuole uscire, mi dice ok, andiamo e piano piano il suo nervoso passa ma rimane molto sulle sue. Io cerco di essere il più normale possibile, non ne parlo e cerco di essere sereno per quanto difficile...poi lei scoppia e mi butta addosso tutto il suo rancore per questi anni che non l'ho desiderata, accusandomi che anche questa volta ho deciso io per lei, perché  ho deciso di cambiare come ho deciso di non desiderarla prima, e che lei anche questa volta mi ha ascoltato ed è tornata...io gli dico che non è vero, che mi sono preso il rischio andandomene e lasciarla sola perché prendesse la sua decisione, che se voleva stare con me era giusto che non avesse rimpianti per qualcosa o qualcuno, che non è orgoglio il mio, quello me lo vedo con me, ma lei insiste dicendo che deve essere lei a tornare con le su gambe, io gli dico che è giusto che smetta di essere una bambina con il bisogno di chiedere a me quello che è giusto o sbagliato, che così non avrebbe contribuito a mostrarsi come donna ai miei occhi ma solo un eterna bambina. Mi ripete 100 volte che è lei che vuole tornare da sola da me e che vuole incontrare questo ragazzo per tornare poi da me per sua scelta, che non è per sesso, che non ci pensa nemmeno, perché l'avrebbe già fatto, la sua decisione l'ha già presa, ed è di stare con me. Mi ripete che non vede l'ora questa sera dopo che avrà incontrato questa persona di tornare da me, che sarò li ad aspettarla e che lei avrà voluto tornare da me. Ho ripetuto più volte che mi aveva già fatto male, che non c'era bisogno di aggiungere altro dolore e che era arrivato il momento di dirsi tutto., anche da parte mia, anche il fatto di non avergli mai detto che non volevo una bambina ma una donna, e che questa cosa me l'aveva fatto capire benissimo. Non so, davvero, non so cosa pensare. Sembra a volte giusto e a volte tremendamente assurdo.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esatto
> Ci spno diverse sfumature e ognuno conosce le sue. Quindi tu hai le tue, io le mie , la Matra le sue e chiunque altro le sue.
> Tutti sappiamo cosa sarebbe corretto in linea generale. Poi lo applicchiamo nel nostro privato e decidiamo quello che secondo noi è la cosa giusta.
> Non mi metto a fare la morale agli altri quando ho uno scheletro nell'armadio anch'io


No, io posso scrivere per quello che conosco, altrimenti qua che ci stiamo a fare? e ti faccio un esempio, se riesco a farmi capire.


Una persona che tradisce e continua ad avere una relazione extra può da me avere certe risposte, e le conosciamo, questo però non vuol dire che le risposte non possono cambiare in relazione al cambiamento di questa persona. Perchè questa persona potrebbe anche un giorno non tradire più e continuare una vita d'amore e di gioia con o il marito o con quello che era l'amante. 

Al momento posso soltanto scrivere su quello che è e sono le situazioni. In base a quello che sono miei convincimenti, e ti garantisco che qua dentro ne ho cambiato di convinzioni.


----------



## devastata (27 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, innanzitutto grazie davvero a tutti per il contributo che mi avete dato per capire e comprendere meglio quanto accaduto. Vi aggiorno un po'...ieri ha deciso che vuole stare con me perché mi ama e mi ha chiesto di tornare a casa la sera stessa, ha parlato anche con l'altro dicendogli che non voleva incontrarlo e che tutta questa vicenda dovesse finire li e che li si è fermata al momento giusto. Quindi la sera torno a casa, l'abbraccio e la bacio, lei è fredda e arrabbiata. Faccio finta di niente e gli chiedo se vuole uscire, mi dice ok, andiamo e piano piano il suo nervoso passa ma rimane molto sulle sue. Io cerco di essere il più normale possibile, non ne parlo e cerco di essere sereno per quanto difficile...poi lei scoppia e mi butta addosso tutto il suo rancore per questi anni che non l'ho desiderata, accusandomi che anche questa volta ho deciso io per lei, perché  ho deciso di cambiare come ho deciso di non desiderarla prima, e che lei anche questa volta mi ha ascoltato ed è tornata...io gli dico che non è vero, che mi sono preso il rischio andandomene e lasciarla sola perché prendesse la sua decisione, che se voleva stare con me era giusto che non avesse rimpianti per qualcosa o qualcuno, che non è orgoglio il mio, quello me lo vedo con me, ma lei insiste dicendo che deve essere lei a tornare con le su gambe, io gli dico che è giusto che smetta di essere una bambina con il bisogno di chiedere a me quello che è giusto o sbagliato, che così non avrebbe contribuito a mostrarsi come donna ai miei occhi ma solo un eterna bambina. Mi ripete 100 volte che è lei che vuole tornare da sola da me e che vuole incontrare questo ragazzo per tornare poi da me per sua scelta, che non è per sesso, che non ci pensa nemmeno, perché l'avrebbe già fatto, la sua decisione l'ha già presa, ed è di stare con me. Mi ripete che non vede l'ora questa sera dopo che avrà incontrato questa persona di tornare da me, che sarò li ad aspettarla e che lei avrà voluto tornare da me. Ho ripetuto più volte che mi aveva già fatto male, che non c'era bisogno di aggiungere altro dolore e che era arrivato il momento di dirsi tutto., anche da parte mia, anche il fatto di non avergli mai detto che non volevo una bambina ma una donna, e che questa cosa me l'aveva fatto capire benissimo. Non so, davvero, non so cosa pensare. Sembra a volte giusto e a volte tremendamente assurdo.


A me sembra molto instabile tua moglie, si contraddice molto, se ti amasse dopo tutto quello che è successo, non chiederebbe di vedersi ancora con l'altro, almeno quello mio marito, per bastardo che sia stato, non lo ha fatto.

Tu sei sicuro, sempre lei torni con te, di riuscire a dimenticare tutto?

Non è affatto facile.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, innanzitutto grazie davvero a tutti per il contributo che mi avete dato per capire e comprendere meglio quanto accaduto. Vi aggiorno un po'...ieri ha deciso che vuole stare con me perché mi ama e mi ha chiesto di tornare a casa la sera stessa, ha parlato anche con l'altro dicendogli che non voleva incontrarlo e che tutta questa vicenda dovesse finire li e che li si è fermata al momento giusto. Quindi la sera torno a casa, l'abbraccio e la bacio, lei è fredda e arrabbiata. Faccio finta di niente e gli chiedo se vuole uscire, mi dice ok, andiamo e piano piano il suo nervoso passa ma rimane molto sulle sue. Io cerco di essere il più normale possibile, non ne parlo e cerco di essere sereno per quanto difficile...poi lei scoppia e mi butta addosso tutto il suo rancore per questi anni che non l'ho desiderata, accusandomi che anche questa volta ho deciso io per lei, perché  ho deciso di cambiare come ho deciso di non desiderarla prima, e che lei anche questa volta mi ha ascoltato ed è tornata...io gli dico che non è vero, che mi sono preso il rischio andandomene e lasciarla sola perché prendesse la sua decisione, che se voleva stare con me era giusto che non avesse rimpianti per qualcosa o qualcuno, che non è orgoglio il mio, quello me lo vedo con me, ma lei insiste dicendo che deve essere lei a tornare con le su gambe, io gli dico che è giusto che smetta di essere una bambina con il bisogno di chiedere a me quello che è giusto o sbagliato, che così non avrebbe contribuito a mostrarsi come donna ai miei occhi ma solo un eterna bambina. Mi ripete 100 volte che è lei che vuole tornare da sola da me e che vuole incontrare questo ragazzo per tornare poi da me per sua scelta, che non è per sesso, che non ci pensa nemmeno, perché l'avrebbe già fatto, la sua decisione l'ha già presa, ed è di stare con me. Mi ripete che non vede l'ora questa sera dopo che avrà incontrato questa persona di tornare da me, che sarò li ad aspettarla e che lei avrà voluto tornare da me. Ho ripetuto più volte che mi aveva già fatto male, che non c'era bisogno di aggiungere altro dolore e che era arrivato il momento di dirsi tutto., anche da parte mia, anche il fatto di non avergli mai detto che non volevo una bambina ma una donna, e che questa cosa me l'aveva fatto capire benissimo. Non so, davvero, non so cosa pensare. Sembra a volte giusto e a volte tremendamente assurdo.



Situazione davvero strana. E lo ribadisco sempre, non c'è nulla che può dar soddisfazione a qualcosa quando ci sono scelte sbagliate. Se tu ti fossi dimostrato più uomo probabilmente non ti avrebbe detto quelle cose. Ma siamo sicuri che se tu ti fossi dimostrato più uomo incazzandoti come una iena al fatto che lei potesse incontrare l'altro, lei non avrebbe avuto altro di cui lamentarsi? 

Nel scriverti più uomo o meno uomo non voglio offenderti, è solo una maniera per rendere più "vivace" l'esempio che riporto da tante pagine. E comunque usare quei termini non mi piace ma qua mi conoscono, scrivere mi è molto difficile, quindi se puoi, non prendertela.


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2013)

Io vedo soprattutto due persone molto logorate e ferite dalle incomprensioni e dalle mancate accoglienze alle proprie esigenze che si sono stratificate negli anni.
Capisco abbastanza bene la rabbia di tua moglie; è come se con questo tradimento ti avesse lanciato un messaggio disperato per far sì che ti accorgessi di lei e adesso temesse di tornare in un menage in cui, non appena ti sentirai nuovamente sicuro che lei voglia stare con te, riprenderai ad ignorarla nel profondo come hai fatto finora.
Mi sembra sciocco, oltre che improduttivo, non lasciare emergere il dolore in questa circostanza: dovete farvici un bel bagno dentro, tutti e due. Tutto quello che è rimasto sepolto non ha fatto che suppurare negli anni, e il risultato è questo. Vedi un po' tu se è una buona strategia...


----------



## tenebroso67 (27 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Sono entrato anch'io nel vortice...36 anni io 35 lei. Fidanzati per 10 anni, 2 anni di convivenza e 3 di matrimonio. Senza figli per scelta. Entrambi di bell'aspetto e piacenti. storia bellissima da subito, complicità, diagolo, sesso, amore, ......
> 
> ........Veniamo ad oggi; da 3 anni mi accusa di non sentirsi desiderata come un tempo e di non voler fare l'amore con lei. Tutte cose vere. .......................
> 
> Cosa ne pensate? Grazie mille ciao



In una coppia, dopo tanti anni assieme, le cose non rimangono mai uguali ma si dovrebbero evolvere
(con l'eta', con i tempi, con le situazioni) ;
si evolve la coppia,
 si evolve l'amore, 
e si evolve anche il sesso....

Probabilmente, anzi sicuramente, il sesso tra di voi, e' rimasto sempre lo stesso, e per te non e' stato piu' motivo di adrenalina.
L'uomo, forse piu' della donna, ha bisogno di adrenalina per avere certe "reazioni".
Il terzo incomodo e' motivo di adrenalina e quindi riaccende il desiderio.

Un classico nelle coppie di lunga data....


----------



## devastata (27 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma quale cell amico...non ne ho piu'voglia.




E' caduto un mito, serve uno psicologo?


----------



## Simba (27 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Situazione davvero strana. E lo ribadisco sempre, non c'è nulla che può dar soddisfazione a qualcosa quando ci sono scelte sbagliate. Se tu ti fossi dimostrato più uomo probabilmente non ti avrebbe detto quelle cose. Ma siamo sicuri che se tu ti fossi dimostrato più uomo incazzandoti come una iena al fatto che lei potesse incontrare l'altro, lei non avrebbe avuto altro di cui lamentarsi?
> 
> Nel scriverti più uomo o meno uomo non voglio offenderti, è solo una maniera per rendere più "vivace" l'esempio che riporto da tante pagine. E comunque usare quei termini non mi piace ma qua mi conoscono, scrivere mi è molto difficile, quindi se puoi, non prendertela.


Nessuna offesa ultimo..., si mi sono incazzato, gli ho detto che non era giusto e che non c'era più bisogno se quello che vuleva e stare con me, e che in ogni caso era una sua scelta e se ne assumeva tutte le responsabilità personali e di coppia. Ma allo stesso tempo voglio che le cose cambino, che lei cresca e io capisca chi ho al mio fianco. Per non trovarsi mai più in una situazione del genere causati da troppi sbagli...


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Io vedo soprattutto due persone molto logorate e ferite dalle incomprensioni e dalle mancate accoglienze alle proprie esigenze che si sono stratificate negli anni.
> Capisco abbastanza bene la rabbia di tua moglie; è come se con questo tradimento ti avesse lanciato un messaggio disperato per far sì che ti accorgessi di lei e adesso temesse di tornare in un menage in cui, non appena ti sentirai nuovamente sicuro che lei voglia stare con te, riprenderai ad ignorarla nel profondo come hai fatto finora.
> *Mi sembra sciocco, oltre che improduttivo, non lasciare emergere il dolore in questa circostanza: dovete farvici un bel bagno dentro, tutti e due. Tutto quello che è rimasto sepolto non ha fatto che suppurare negli anni, e il risultato è questo. Vedi un po' tu se è una buona strategia..*.


condivido


----------



## viola di mare (27 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Io vedo soprattutto due persone molto logorate e ferite dalle incomprensioni e dalle mancate accoglienze alle proprie esigenze che si sono stratificate negli anni.
> Capisco abbastanza bene la rabbia di tua moglie; è come se con questo tradimento ti avesse lanciato un messaggio disperato per far sì che ti accorgessi di lei e adesso temesse di tornare in un menage in cui, non appena ti sentirai nuovamente sicuro che lei voglia stare con te, riprenderai ad ignorarla nel profondo come hai fatto finora.
> Mi sembra sciocco, oltre che improduttivo, non lasciare emergere il dolore in questa circostanza: dovete farvici un bel bagno dentro, tutti e due. Tutto quello che è rimasto sepolto non ha fatto che suppurare negli anni, e il risultato è questo. Vedi un po' tu se è una buona strategia...





quoto


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Io vedo soprattutto due persone molto logorate e ferite dalle incomprensioni e dalle mancate accoglienze alle proprie esigenze che si sono stratificate negli anni.
> Capisco abbastanza bene la rabbia di tua moglie; è come se con questo tradimento ti avesse lanciato un messaggio disperato per far sì che ti accorgessi di lei e adesso temesse di tornare in un menage in cui, non appena ti sentirai nuovamente sicuro che lei voglia stare con te, riprenderai ad ignorarla nel profondo come hai fatto finora.
> Mi sembra sciocco, oltre che improduttivo, non lasciare emergere il dolore in questa circostanza: dovete farvici un bel bagno dentro, tutti e due. Tutto quello che è rimasto sepolto non ha fatto che suppurare negli anni, e il risultato è questo. Vedi un po' tu se è una buona strategia...


:up:


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vedi che ci arrivi, se vuoi?


chiara pensi che la tua sia una scelta a tempo determinato?
ti vedi invecchiare con tuo marito?


----------



## Simba (27 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Io vedo soprattutto due persone molto logorate e ferite dalle incomprensioni e dalle mancate accoglienze alle proprie esigenze che si sono stratificate negli anni.
> Capisco abbastanza bene la rabbia di tua moglie; è come se con questo tradimento ti avesse lanciato un messaggio disperato per far sì che ti accorgessi di lei e adesso temesse di tornare in un menage in cui, non appena ti sentirai nuovamente sicuro che lei voglia stare con te, riprenderai ad ignorarla nel profondo come hai fatto finora.
> Mi sembra sciocco, oltre che improduttivo, non lasciare emergere il dolore in questa circostanza: dovete farvici un bel bagno dentro, tutti e due. Tutto quello che è rimasto sepolto non ha fatto che suppurare negli anni, e il risultato è questo. Vedi un po' tu se è una buona strategia...


Vero Leda, e' per questo che nel dolore anche fortissimo di questi momenti non cedo niente, tengo a mia moglie, tengo a noi e adesso con le carte scoperte giochiamo fino alla fine, mettiamo in discussione tutto con la speranza di ripartire più forti e meglio di prima, questa e' la mia speranza e la mia determinazione


----------



## gas (27 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, innanzitutto grazie davvero a tutti per il contributo che mi avete dato per capire e comprendere meglio quanto accaduto. Vi aggiorno un po'...ieri ha deciso che vuole stare con me perché mi ama e mi ha chiesto di tornare a casa la sera stessa, ha parlato anche con l'altro dicendogli che non voleva incontrarlo e che tutta questa vicenda dovesse finire li e che li si è fermata al momento giusto. Quindi la sera torno a casa, l'abbraccio e la bacio, lei è fredda e arrabbiata. Faccio finta di niente e gli chiedo se vuole uscire, mi dice ok, andiamo e piano piano il suo nervoso passa ma rimane molto sulle sue. Io cerco di essere il più normale possibile, non ne parlo e cerco di essere sereno per quanto difficile...poi lei scoppia e mi butta addosso tutto il suo rancore per questi anni che non l'ho desiderata, accusandomi che anche questa volta ho deciso io per lei, perché ho deciso di cambiare come ho deciso di non desiderarla prima, e che lei anche questa volta mi ha ascoltato ed è tornata...io gli dico che non è vero, che mi sono preso il rischio andandomene e lasciarla sola perché prendesse la sua decisione, che se voleva stare con me era giusto che non avesse rimpianti per qualcosa o qualcuno, che non è orgoglio il mio, quello me lo vedo con me, ma lei insiste dicendo che deve essere lei a tornare con le su gambe, io gli dico che è giusto che smetta di essere una bambina con il bisogno di chiedere a me quello che è giusto o sbagliato, che così non avrebbe contribuito a mostrarsi come donna ai miei occhi ma solo un eterna bambina. Mi ripete 100 volte che è lei che vuole tornare da sola da me e che vuole incontrare questo ragazzo per tornare poi da me per sua scelta, che non è per sesso, che non ci pensa nemmeno, perché l'avrebbe già fatto, la sua decisione l'ha già presa, ed è di stare con me. Mi ripete che non vede l'ora questa sera dopo che avrà incontrato questa persona di tornare da me, che sarò li ad aspettarla e che lei avrà voluto tornare da me. Ho ripetuto più volte che mi aveva già fatto male, che non c'era bisogno di aggiungere altro dolore e che era arrivato il momento di dirsi tutto., anche da parte mia, anche il fatto di non avergli mai detto che non volevo una bambina ma una donna, e che questa cosa me l'aveva fatto capire benissimo. Non so, davvero, non so cosa pensare. Sembra a volte giusto e a volte tremendamente assurdo.


ci sono tante, forse troppe, contraddizioni
o lei è un'immatura o hai tralasciato di dirci qualcosa, quel qualcosa che personalmente mi sfugge


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Vero Leda, e' per questo che nel dolore anche fortissimo di questi momenti non cedo niente, tengo a mia moglie, tengo a noi e adesso con le carte scoperte giochiamo fino alla fine, mettiamo in discussione tutto con la speranza di ripartire più forti e meglio di prima, questa e' la mia speranza e la mia determinazione


In bocca al lupo! Noi comunque siamo qui, se hai bisogno


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Vero Leda, e' per questo che nel dolore anche fortissimo di questi momenti non cedo niente, tengo a mia moglie, tengo a noi e adesso con le carte scoperte giochiamo fino alla fine, mettiamo in discussione tutto con la speranza di ripartire più forti e meglio di prima, questa e' la mia speranza e la mia determinazione


in bocca al lupo


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in bocca al lupo


e se vuoi ne ho pure uno a disposizione


----------



## Fantastica (27 Agosto 2013)

@Simba

il mio consiglio, dopo aver letto tutto, è di piantarti in testa una sola frase: "è mia moglie, non è mia figlia, non è mia figlia, non è mia figlia". Ciao e auguri.


----------



## gas (27 Agosto 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Simba
> 
> il mio consiglio, dopo aver letto tutto, è di piantarti in testa una sola frase: "è mia moglie, non è mia figlia, non è mia figlia, non è mia figlia". Ciao e auguri.


----------



## Fantastica (27 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


>


A buon intenditor...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Io vedo soprattutto due persone molto logorate e ferite dalle incomprensioni e dalle mancate accoglienze alle proprie esigenze che si sono stratificate negli anni.
> Capisco abbastanza bene la rabbia di tua moglie; è come se con questo tradimento ti avesse lanciato un messaggio disperato per far sì che ti accorgessi di lei e adesso temesse di tornare in un menage in cui, non appena ti sentirai nuovamente sicuro che lei voglia stare con te, riprenderai ad ignorarla nel profondo come hai fatto finora.
> Mi sembra sciocco, oltre che improduttivo, non lasciare emergere il dolore in questa circostanza: dovete farvici un bel bagno dentro, tutti e due. Tutto quello che è rimasto sepolto non ha fatto che suppurare negli anni, e il risultato è questo. Vedi un po' tu se è una buona strategia...


Quoto


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi saranno annebbiati i ricordi,ne abbiamo parlato una vita fa',amico..scusami.........
> Un quanto al resto vedi Conte,*a parte che quella sera era piuttosto buio,a lei non interessa per il semplice fatto che tu sei un'uomo.Fossi stato femmina...ti avrebbe inquisito,li per li'.*
> Ti dico solo questa..domenica scherzando,io guardavo le ragazze in tanga,lei per risposta i bagnini,le ho detto''scopare mai...ma almeno un bacio lo potro'dare'??''....be'amico fine dello scherzo.Ho ancora il segno del pizzico....e della mangiata di faccia...



vabbè mi metterò i baffi finti...
:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Io vedo soprattutto due persone molto logorate e ferite dalle incomprensioni e dalle mancate accoglienze alle proprie esigenze che si sono stratificate negli anni.
> Capisco abbastanza bene la rabbia di tua moglie; è come se con questo tradimento ti avesse lanciato un messaggio disperato per far sì che ti accorgessi di lei e adesso temesse di tornare in un menage in cui, non appena ti sentirai nuovamente sicuro che lei voglia stare con te, riprenderai ad ignorarla nel profondo come hai fatto finora.
> Mi sembra sciocco, oltre che improduttivo, non lasciare emergere il dolore in questa circostanza: dovete farvici un bel bagno dentro, tutti e due. Tutto quello che è rimasto sepolto non ha fatto che suppurare negli anni, e il risultato è questo. Vedi un po' tu se è una buona strategia...


E hai ragione a parere mio, è solo la dicitura "il risultato è questo" che non va bene. Perchè quando ci sono problemi si affrontano, e di solito non sono dei ragazzini che si sposano, non essendo bambini non si hanno attenuanti nel ricorrere al tradimento. 

Per quanto possa fare male una separazione,  i problemi che ci stanno dietro in una separazione consensuale e non  data da tradimento, non si ferisce in maniera quasi sempre definitiva, l'essere umano. E' per questo che ribadisco da più pagine gli stessi concetti.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ci sono tante, forse troppe, contraddizioni
> o lei è un'immatura o hai tralasciato di dirci qualcosa, quel qualcosa che personalmente mi sfugge


Sorrido.


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E hai ragione a parere mio, è solo la dicitura "il risultato è questo" che non va bene. Perchè quando ci sono problemi si affrontano, e di solito non sono dei ragazzini che si sposano, non essendo bambini non si hanno attenuanti nel ricorrere al tradimento.
> 
> Per quanto possa fare male una separazione, i problemi che ci stanno dietro in una separazione consensuale e non data da tradimento, non si ferisce in maniera quasi sempre definitiva, l'essere umano. E' per questo che ribadisco da più pagine gli stessi concetti.



No no, non volevo dire che il risultato dev'essere per forza il tradimento!
Parlavo del dolore, e del fatto che non accoglierlo strada facendo porti poi a vederselo esplodere tra le mani e a sentirsi così diffidenti e distanti!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> No no, non volevo dire che il risultato dev'essere per forza il tradimento!
> Parlavo del dolore, e del fatto che non accoglierlo strada facendo porti poi a vederselo esplodere tra le mani e a sentirsi così diffidenti e distanti!



Ecco, questo è un insegnamento da dare ai propri figli, esternarsi sempre, e se non vieni ascoltato la colpa è tua che non sai farti ascoltare, inutile ricorrere a bivi o scelte che nulla centrano e nulla risolvono.


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco, questo è un insegnamento da dare ai propri figli, esternarsi sempre, e *se non vieni ascoltato la colpa è tua* che non sai farti ascoltare, inutile ricorrere a bivi o scelte che nulla centrano e nulla risolvono.


Ciao

non sono d'accordo.

sei il primo che non ascolta ...  :carneval: :smile:

che facciamo? 

sienne


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2013)

Ciao 

ascoltare ... è una cosa molto difficile. 
spesso, crediamo di aver ascoltato, di aver colto, di aver capito.
ma spesso ... partiamo con le nostre idee, con le nostre interpretazioni. 
a volte, non sai più, in quante lingue, in quanti modi, in quanti trucchi spiegare. 

l'ascolto, include ... di abbandonarsi ed entrare nella modalità dell'altro. 
non significa poi, condividere ... ma si inizia a capire ... 

chi non mi capisce ... è colpa sua ... non mia ... :mrgreen: 

sienne


----------



## Nicole (27 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco, questo è un insegnamento da dare ai propri figli, esternarsi sempre, e se non vieni ascoltato la colpa è tua che non sai farti ascoltare, inutile ricorrere a bivi o scelte che nulla centrano e nulla risolvono.


se non vieni ascoltato la colpa può essere tua oppure di chi ti è vicino che non sa e non vuole ascoltarti. Nel secondo caso il tradimento non è una logica conseguenza, ma è una possibile reazione, egoista, irrispettosa e da quaquaraqua ... ma gli esseri umani sono anche questo, e non mi pare più grave dell'essere incapaci di ascoltare la persona che si dice di amare


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non sono d'accordo.
> 
> ...


Se ti riferisci qua al forum, esiste l'ignore, visto che non sei capace di farmi ascoltare, "sempre che il tutto non sia il contrario". O magari è la mia propensione a non voler veramente offendere che non mi fa riuscire ad essere chiaro?

Se ti riferisci alla realtà, ho una frase siciliana perfetta: ca cumannu iu e di sutta a tavula un nesciu. qua comando io e da sotto il tavolo non esco. Questa frase si usa dire di solito alle mogli, nel senso che, IO non esco da sotto il tavolo perchè ho fifa! :carneval:


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2013)

Nicole ha detto:


> se non vieni ascoltato la colpa può essere tua oppure di chi ti è vicino che non sa e non vuole ascoltarti. Nel secondo caso il tradimento non è una logica conseguenza, ma è una possibile reazione, egoista, irrispettosa e da quaquaraqua ... ma gli esseri umani sono anche questo, e non mi pare più grave dell'essere incapaci di ascoltare la persona che si dice di amare



Ciao Nicole,

a parte il fatto, che si dovrebbe parlare su due piani, secondo me.

una questione sono i problemi nella coppia o che ha uno dei due individui. 
un'altra questione è poi il passo del tradire sessualmente. 

due cose distinte ... nella prima, vi è da chiedersi, dove stanno le responsabilità.
nella seconda è chiaro ... quel passo nessuno ti costringe a farlo, è una scelta del traditore. 

sienne


----------



## Nicole (27 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Nicole,
> 
> a parte il fatto, che si dovrebbe parlare su due piani, secondo me.
> 
> ...


Ciao cara Sienne,
certo che è una scelta, o una debolezza, comunque una responsabilità, del traditore. Ma non la trovo una responsabilità più grave di tutte le altre. Mi sono sentita più tradita dalla mancanza di comprensione, dal disinteresse per ciò che mi avveniva dentro, che dal tradimento fisico. 
PS. ma quale è il tuo thread? Non lo trovo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiara pensi che la tua sia una scelta a tempo determinato?
> ti vedi invecchiare con tuo marito?


A dire la verità da vecchia mi vedo da sola, con tutti gli uomini a cui tengo che tengono a me. Non saprei spiegarla diversamente, probabilmente è un progetto in elaborazione.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2013)

Nicole ha detto:


> se non vieni ascoltato la colpa può essere tua oppure di chi ti è vicino che non sa e non vuole ascoltarti. Nel secondo caso il tradimento non è una logica conseguenza, ma è una possibile reazione, egoista, irrispettosa e da quaquaraqua ... ma gli esseri umani sono anche questo, e non mi pare più grave dell'essere incapaci di ascoltare la persona che si dice di amare



Si presuppone che la persona sposata sia una persona che bene o male conosci, no? Non riuscire ad interagire con questa mi sembra quasi impossibile o comunque la solita tiritera di chi non vuole trovare i mezzi giusti per farsi ascoltare. Questo ribadisco per quello che concerne un rapporto di coppia, scrivendo coppia si presuppone appunto una conoscenza, e se non riesci nemmeno a interagire con chi conosci figuriamoci con chi credi di conoscere. 

Se poi dobbiamo allargare gli orizzonti, ok, tutto può accadere tutto può succedere tutto infatti accade, dobbiamo per caso dare una giustificazione al traditore che nel non riuscire a "cambiare" il tradito, tradisce? 

Cosa ha risolto tradendo? cosa? che ha sbagliato perchè il suo compagno ha fatto degli sbagli? stiamo arrivando quasi quasi, a dare giustificazioni a situazioni dove dei problemi di coppia si risolvono anche tradendo. Questo non è vero, questo non esiste, e soprattutto non esiste in un rapporto di coppia dove c'è il matrimonio. 

Ma capisco, ci mancherebbe altro, capisco che chi tradisce spesso lo può anche fare per mille motivi, tra i quali quello di crearsi una vita parallela che lo soddisfi la dove nella coppia non è soddisfatto, per me è sbagliato. Sbagliatissimo.


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A dire la verità da vecchia mi vedo da sola, con tutti gli uomini a cui tengo che tengono a me. Non saprei spiegarla diversamente, probabilmente è un progetto in elaborazione.


Mizzega, pure io :condom::condom:


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2013)

*Allora*



Simba ha detto:


> Sono entrato anch'io nel vortice...36 anni io 35 lei. Fidanzati per 10 anni, 2 anni di convivenza e 3 di matrimonio. Senza figli per scelta. Entrambi di bell'aspetto e piacenti. storia bellissima da subito, complicità, diagolo, sesso, amore, aiuto reciproco, insomma tutto quello che potevo desiderare da lei e da noi. Lei timida e molto riservata e sempre in cerca di protezione che in me' ha sempre trovato. Veniamo ad oggi; da 3 anni mi accusa di non sentirsi desiderata come un tempo e di non voler fare l'amore con lei. Tutte cose vere. Dette e ridette tra lacrime e musi lunghi. in risposta a tutto questo, cambiavo atteggiamento per 1 settimana e poi tornavo come prima. Perche' tanto era mia, tanto non gli facevo mancare niente, tanto ero sicuro che avesse bisogno di me e che non avrebbe fatto mai nulla per mettere a rischio il nostro amore. Il mio non desiderarla e' frutto di noia o routine che 14 anni di conoscenza ha portato, ma la amo e non l'ho mai tradita, ho privilegiato altri aspetti della vita di coppia. Non ho mai dato importanza hai suoi continui segnali e oggi mi trovo qua così vicino dal perderla. Gli ultimi 2 mesi sono stati brutti, lei fredda e io a ripetermi che gli sarebbe passata come sempre e poi via. Questa volta e' diverso. Trovo un messaggio sul suo Cell, non esplicito ma chiaramente non normale. Chiedo spiegazioni, mi dice che si, è vero, che messaggia con un ragazzo conosciuto in palestra e che gli fa piacere perché si sente apprezzata e desiderata, cosa che da me non aveva più da troppo. gli chiedo cosa prova e cosa c'è tra loro due, e lei tra lacrime e rancore mi ripete che mi ama e che sta male ma che non ha fatto sesso con questo ma che sarebbe successo da li a poco. gli chiedo di chiudere con questo ragazzo altrimenti me ne sarei andato. Lei mi dice che il giorno dopo avrebbe chiuso la cosa e che voleva solo me. Per tutta la settimana successiva facciamo sesso come da tantissimo non facevamo e de' stato bellissimo per entrambi poi  scoppiavano litigate e rancori sputati addosso, soprattutto da parte sua, ma cerco di riconquistarla ma lei non si fida più ed è presa da mille dubbi. Oggi scopro che per tutta la settima ha continuato a sentirlo, e sono riuscito a leggere tutti i messaggi che si sono scambiati. ho voluto leggerli per capire che cosa c'era tra di loro e capire cosa fare. scopro che a lei piace questo ragazzo che gli dice 4 cazzate al momento giusto, che si sono dati un appuntamento per la prossima settimana e lei lo vuole vedere. Io la amo e la desidero come non mai o come da troppo non provavo. Non sono mai stato così vicino dal perderla come oggi e questo mi fa impazzire. tra mille sofferenze gli ho detto che se voleva incontrarlo di farlo pure e che me ne sarei andato da casa per 3/4 giorni per non condizionarla sui suoi dubbi, ma che passati questi giorni e passato il suo incontro con questo ragazzo, fosse chiara con me e con noi. lei non voleva che andassi via perche' aveva gia fatto la sua scelta, ma era dubbiosa e voleva capire, non voleva piu incontrarlo ma era dubbiosa e voleva capire. ho dovuto lasciarla libera da condizionamenti dovuti alla mia presenza. Lo so, e' un rischio grosso che mi prendo ma non potevo evitare una cosa che magari sarebbe successa più avanti e a mia insaputa. Meglio toccare il fondo adesso per ripartire come un razzo il prima possibile. questa e' la mia storia. Cosa ne pensate? Grazie mille ciao


Mettiamola così:tu hai dato per scontato quello che non avresti mai dovuto dare per scontato,lei a quel punto doveva lasciarti,uscire di casa,e fare i propri comodi!Invece no,e mi spiace ma sento aria di pisello già volato e purtroppo atterrato.Se ha fatto la sua scelta perchè vederlo?quelle lacrime mi puzzano di dose extra di penetril.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Mizzega, pure io :condom::condom:


----------



## lolapal (27 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Io vedo soprattutto due persone molto logorate e ferite dalle incomprensioni e dalle mancate accoglienze alle proprie esigenze che si sono stratificate negli anni.
> Capisco abbastanza bene la rabbia di tua moglie; è come se con questo tradimento ti avesse lanciato un messaggio disperato per far sì che ti accorgessi di lei e adesso temesse di tornare in un menage in cui, non appena ti sentirai nuovamente sicuro che lei voglia stare con te, riprenderai ad ignorarla nel profondo come hai fatto finora.
> Mi sembra sciocco, oltre che improduttivo, non lasciare emergere il dolore in questa circostanza: dovete farvici un bel bagno dentro, tutti e due. Tutto quello che è rimasto sepolto non ha fatto che suppurare negli anni, e il risultato è questo. Vedi un po' tu se è una buona strategia...


Sono d'accordo, bisogna tirare fuori tutto...


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


>


----------



## Nicole (27 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si presuppone che la persona sposata sia una persona che bene o male conosci, no? Non riuscire ad interagire con questa mi sembra quasi impossibile o comunque la solita tiritera di chi non vuole trovare i mezzi giusti per farsi ascoltare. Questo ribadisco per quello che concerne un rapporto di coppia, scrivendo coppia si presuppone appunto una conoscenza, e se non riesci nemmeno a interagire con chi conosci figuriamoci con chi credi di conoscere.
> 
> Se poi dobbiamo allargare gli orizzonti, ok, tutto può accadere tutto può succedere tutto infatti accade, dobbiamo per caso dare una giustificazione al traditore che nel non riuscire a "cambiare" il tradito, tradisce?
> 
> ...


Anche per me è sbagliato (ovviamente se si instaura un rapporto che ha come presupposto la fedeltà)e non risolve nessun problema di coppia. Io non giustifico mai niente Ultimo, se fai una cosa ne sei responsabile. Quando si cerca se ci sono o meno giustificazioni alla base di un atto, lo si fa per poter emettere un verdetto: di colpevolezza o innocenza, cosa che non mi interessa. Ognuno è responsabile di ciò che fa, e un tradito può avere o meno le sue responsabilità, bada bene non di essere stato tradito, quello è responsabilità di chi fa il tradimento, ma di aver creato uno stato d'animo di infelicità, di insoddisfazione, frustrazione, rabbia, delusione, solitudine et et nel futuro traditore. Quella è la responsabilità (eventuale e tutta da dimostrare) del tradito, quella del traditore è di aver tradito fisicamente il partner


----------



## lolapal (27 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Vero Leda, e' per questo che nel dolore anche fortissimo di questi momenti non cedo niente, tengo a mia moglie, tengo a noi e adesso con le carte scoperte giochiamo fino alla fine, mettiamo in discussione tutto con la speranza di ripartire più forti e meglio di prima, questa e' la mia speranza e la mia determinazione


In bocca al lupo! E parlate, parlate, parlate...


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2013)

Nicole ha detto:


> Ciao cara Sienne,
> certo che è una scelta, o una debolezza, comunque una responsabilità, del traditore. Ma non la trovo una responsabilità più grave di tutte le altre. Mi sono sentita più tradita dalla mancanza di comprensione, dal disinteresse per ciò che mi avveniva dentro, che dal tradimento fisico.
> PS. ma quale è il tuo thread? Non lo trovo



Ciao Nicole

perché dici ... più tradita dalla mancanza di comprensione?
hai subito entrambi i tipi di tradimenti?

PS: scusa ... il mio thread s'intitola "Nuova tappa" e sta nella sezione privée. 
sono specialista, nel fare monologhi ...  ... cioè, domande e risposte ... un tutto fare ...


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A dire la verità da vecchia mi vedo da sola, *con tutti gli uomini a cui tengo che tengono a me.* Non saprei spiegarla diversamente, probabilmente è un progetto in elaborazione.


mah
ci vuol tutta che rimanga uno...progetto duro da mettere in pratica


----------



## Nicole (27 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Nicole
> 
> perché dici ... più tradita dalla mancanza di comprensione?
> hai subito entrambi i tipi di tradimenti?
> ...


Si, anche se quello fisico è stato all'inizio di una relazione, dopo alcuni mesi, e non l'ho vissuto malissimo, mi è dispiaciuto ma non mi ha ferito dentro, seppur ero innamorata dell'allora ragazzo con cui stavo. Il tradimento nella comprensione è terribile, quando hai davanti una persona con la quale non puoi scoprirti davvero perchè quando lo hai fatto in un modo o nell'altro ti ha ferito, ti ha offeso, o deriso o giudicato. Questo mi è capitato in una storia che mi ha distrutto, che ho accettato di portare avanti solo perchè stavo vivendo un periodo di caos personale (a volte ritornano  ), avrei dovuto mollarlo subito, ma è stato uno dei dolori più grossi che mi ha procurato un uomo


----------



## ilnikko (27 Agosto 2013)

Nicole ha detto:


> Anche per me è sbagliato (ovviamente se si instaura un rapporto che ha come presupposto la fedeltà)e non risolve nessun problema di coppia. Io non giustifico mai niente Ultimo, se fai una cosa ne sei responsabile. Quando si cerca se ci sono o meno giustificazioni alla base di un atto, lo si fa per poter emettere un verdetto: di colpevolezza o innocenza, cosa che non mi interessa. Ognuno è responsabile di ciò che fa, *e un tradito può avere o meno le sue responsabilità, bada bene non di essere stato tradito, quello è responsabilità di chi fa il tradimento, ma di aver creato uno stato d'animo di infelicità, di insoddisfazione, frustrazione, rabbia, delusione, solitudine et et nel futuro traditore. Quella è la responsabilità (eventuale e tutta da dimostrare) del tradito, quella del traditore è di aver tradito fisicamente il partner*


Questa è la canzone che mi sono ripetuto anche io per diversi mesi dopo la scoperta del tradimento di mia moglie,mi addossavo una marea di colpe,in testa mi ripetevo "l'ho spinta io".... In realta' lo stato d'animo del coniuge che tradisce non è che lo crea il tradito,c'è un rapporto dietro una coppia,una relazione,che significa appunto relazionarsi,se poi non ci si parla e io ti faccio sentire sola,frustrata,delusa,ecc non si risolve niente sdraiandosi sopra un altro. Mi prendi,mi appendi al muro e mi dici che ti trascuro,che ti senti così,cosa',ecc ecc. La responsabilita' del traditore non è solo quella di aver tradito,almeno io parlo per la mia situazione. Dopo il tradimento si apre un mondo... Io a distanza di qualche settimana le dicevo "ti ho perdonata",ora dopo un anno e mezzo so' che non è vero,e forse non lo sara' mai.


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci qua al forum, esiste l'ignore, visto che non sei capace di farmi ascoltare, "sempre che il tutto non sia il contrario". O magari è la mia propensione a non voler veramente offendere che non mi fa riuscire ad essere chiaro?
> 
> Se ti riferisci alla realtà, ho una frase siciliana perfetta: ca cumannu iu e di sutta a tavula un nesciu. qua comando io e da sotto il tavolo non esco. Questa frase si usa dire di solito alle mogli, nel senso che, IO non esco da sotto il tavolo perchè ho fifa! :carneval:



Ciao Ultimino ... 

la base di ogni comunicazione ... 
è colui che vuole dire qualcosa, il mezzo che utilizza e l'altro che percepisce il messaggio.
diamine ... la base! significa ... che i problemi possono sorgere su vari livelli. 
non puoi arrivare tu, e stabilire se non funziona ... è colpa di colui che non si fa ascoltare. 
se l'altro non ti comunica che è sordo, che fai ... parli e mangi Ricola per la gola?

in una coppia, a volte, e ciò capita anche se va contro la tua immaginazione ... 
che si inizia a parlare due lingue differenti ... si cresce, si cambia, nascono nuove esigenze  ... ma non assieme!

non ho mai giustificato un tradimento. 
ma alcuni tradimenti, hanno qualche attenuante in più. 

sienne


----------



## Nicole (27 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Questa è la canzone che mi sono ripetuto anche io per diversi mesi dopo la scoperta del tradimento di mia moglie,mi addossavo una marea di colpe,in testa mi ripetevo "*l'ho spinta io*".... In realta' lo stato d'animo del coniuge che tradisce non è che lo crea il tradito,c'è un rapporto dietro una coppia,una relazione,che significa appunto relazionarsi,se poi non ci si parla e io ti faccio sentire sola,frustrata,delusa,ecc non si risolve niente sdraiandosi sopra un altro. Mi prendi,mi appendi al muro e mi dici che ti trascuro,che ti senti così,cosa',ecc ecc. La responsabilita' del traditore non è solo quella di aver tradito,almeno io parlo per la mia situazione. Dopo il tradimento si apre un mondo... Io a distanza di qualche settimana le dicevo "ti ho perdonata",ora dopo un anno e mezzo so' che non è vero,e forse non lo sara' mai.


io non ho detto, e non penso, che il traditore sia spinto dal tradito! Se uno non vuole tradire non tradisce in qualsiasi situazione si trova!!! Penso che in alcuni casi, e secondo me è il caso di Simba, la crisi di una relazione, che emerge con il tradimento, non si può comprendere cercando le responsabilità solo in chi ha tradito. Comunque sia, io traditrice sono responsabile di averti tradito e tu sei responsabile di ciò che hai fatto tu.  Non è che perchè sei tradito automaticamente diventi innocente di eventuali tuoi comportamenti obrobriosi precedenti


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimino ...
> 
> la base di ogni comunicazione ...
> è colui che vuole dire qualcosa, il mezzo che utilizza e l'altro che percepisce il messaggio.
> ...


certo che sì


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2013)

*Ecco*



ilnikko ha detto:


> Questa è la canzone che mi sono ripetuto anche io per diversi mesi dopo la scoperta del tradimento di mia moglie,mi addossavo una marea di colpe,in testa mi ripetevo "l'ho spinta io".... In realta' lo stato d'animo del coniuge che tradisce non è che lo crea il tradito,c'è un rapporto dietro una coppia,una relazione,che significa appunto relazionarsi,se poi non ci si parla e io ti faccio sentire sola,frustrata,delusa,ecc non si risolve niente sdraiandosi sopra un altro. Mi prendi,mi appendi al muro e mi dici che ti trascuro,che ti senti così,cosa',ecc ecc. La responsabilita' del traditore non è solo quella di aver tradito,almeno io parlo per la mia situazione. Dopo il tradimento si apre un mondo... Io a distanza di qualche settimana le dicevo "ti ho perdonata",ora dopo un anno e mezzo so' che non è vero,e forse non lo sara' mai.


Tanto di cappella ad un post simile!


----------



## ilnikko (27 Agosto 2013)

Nicole ha detto:


> io non ho detto, e non penso, che il traditore sia spinto dal tradito! Se uno non vuole tradire non tradisce in qualsiasi situazione si trova!!! Penso che in alcuni casi, e secondo me è il caso di Simba, la crisi di una relazione, che emerge con il tradimento, non si può comprendere cercando le responsabilità solo in chi ha tradito. Comunque sia, io traditrice sono responsabile di averti tradito e tu sei responsabile di ciò che hai fatto tu.* Non è che perchè sei tradito automaticamente diventi innocente di eventuali tuoi comportamenti obrobriosi precedenti*


Assolutamente...


----------



## ilnikko (27 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto di cappella ad un post simile!


:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



ilnikko ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Sono serio.


----------



## ilnikko (27 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono serio.


Pure io lo ero prima di leggerti....la faccina era per "cappell*A*" ,tanto per cambiare tema


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2013)

Ciao

ma è una schifezza proprio!

È facile dire e fare teoria ... la realtà poi è diversa. 
Cosa significa nel concreto, che le responsabilità dell'atto del tradimento sta nel traditore?
E cosa significa elaborare i problemi di coppia? 

Del tradimento che ho subito, non ho voluto sapere nulla. 
Mi ha fatto "ribrezzo" ... brutto! Veramente ... lì, il mio compagno, ha toccato il fondo!

Ma poi, mi sono addossata la colpa della situazione famigliare e di coppia.
E cosa significa, addossarsi la colpa? A che comportamento porta? 

Mah ... lasciamo stare ... si è scemi a volte! 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2013)

*Nikko*



ilnikko ha detto:


> Pure io lo ero prima di leggerti....la faccina era per "cappell*A*" ,tanto per cambiare tema


Io quando leggo un post asciutto,sentito,intelligente,condivisibile,mi congratulo e scrivo:TANTO DI CAPPELLA!Il tuo post racchiude una grande verità:alla fine della fiera non c'è mai un valido motivo per finire alle pecorina con dietro una bella chiquita pelosa dalla punta rosa,è solo un atto di mero egoismo,nella migliore delle ipotesi,nella peggiore delle ipotesi un indole improntata alla più fervida zoccolaggine.Il resto sono parole!


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Questa è la canzone che mi sono ripetuto anche io per diversi mesi dopo la scoperta del tradimento di mia moglie,mi addossavo una marea di colpe,in testa mi ripetevo "l'ho spinta io".... In realta' lo stato d'animo del coniuge che tradisce non è che lo crea il tradito,c'è un rapporto dietro una coppia,una relazione,che significa appunto relazionarsi,se poi non ci si parla e io ti faccio sentire sola,frustrata,delusa,ecc non si risolve niente sdraiandosi sopra un altro. Mi prendi,mi appendi al muro e mi dici che ti trascuro,che ti senti così,cosa',ecc ecc. La responsabilita' del traditore non è solo quella di aver tradito,almeno io parlo per la mia situazione. Dopo il tradimento si apre un mondo... Io a distanza di qualche settimana le dicevo "ti ho perdonata",ora dopo un anno e mezzo so' che non è vero,e forse non lo sara' mai.


Ma forse la tua situazione E' diversa :smile: a me sembra che SIMBA in tre anni sia stato appiccato al muro spesso è volentieri e non e' servito sostanzialmente a nulla visto che l'attenzione verso sua moglie l'ha ripristinata SOLO DOPO che ha compreso di rischiare le corna. Se ne potrebbe dedurre che  a Simba più che interessare la moglie interessi una testa "pulita" motivazione blanda per salvare una relazione. Peraltro  se a me dovesse capitare di esser costretta ad applicare al muro il mio uomo per diverso tempo e sempre per lo stesso motivo la domanda che mi porrei n on è : lo tradisco? Ma bensì : come azzo ho fatto a sposarlo?  ( gli epiteti li lascio alla tua immaginazione:smile e li si che mi darei della cretina e cieca pure :smileoi magari prima di tradirlo lo smollo :smile::carneval: che guarda ti dirò c'è pure più soddisfazione :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2013)

*Ecco*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma forse la tua situazione E' diversa :smile: a me sembra che SIMBA in tre anni sia stato appiccato al muro spesso è volentieri e non e' servito sostanzialmente a nulla visto che l'attenzione verso sua moglie l'ha ripristinata SOLO DOPO che ha compreso di rischiare le corna. Se ne potrebbe dedurre che  a Simba più che interessare la moglie interessi una testa "pulita" motivazione blanda per salvare una relazione. Peraltro  se a me dovesse capitare di esser costretta ad applicare al muro il mio uomo per diverso tempo e sempre per lo stesso motivo la domanda che mi porrei n on è : lo tradisco? Ma bensì : come azzo ho fatto a sposarlo?  ( gli epiteti li lascio alla tua immaginazione:smile e li si che mi darei della cretina e cieca pure :smile:


Tanto di cappella anche a te.


----------



## ilnikko (27 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma è una schifezza proprio!
> 
> ...


ehm....non ho capito....


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto di cappella anche a te.


Quella della chiesa però :mrgreen::carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quella della chiesa però :mrgreen::carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No ,quell'altra!


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> ehm....non ho capito....


Ciao,

:rotfl: ... scusa ... tutto? o perché sono scema ...  ... 

sienne


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A dire la verità da vecchia mi vedo da sola, con tutti gli uomini a cui tengo che tengono a me. Non saprei spiegarla diversamente, probabilmente è un progetto in elaborazione.


anche perchè finire la vita insieme al coniuge è per lo più un'illusione
ho visto spesso uno dei due finire in casa di riposo, o entrambi, e anche in posti diversi

allegria allegria:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> anche perchè finire la vita insieme al coniuge è per lo più un'illusione
> ho visto spesso uno dei due finire in casa di riposo, o entrambi, e anche in posti diversi
> 
> allegria allegria:singleeye:


Tanto di cappellone anche a te......!


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto di cappellone anche a te......!



grazie...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No ,quell'altra!


 :mexican::mexican:


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> grazie...:rotfl:


Ci mancherebbe una cappella non si nega mai a nessuna,poi a te.....!


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> anche perchè finire la vita insieme al coniuge è per lo più un'illusione
> ho visto spesso uno dei due finire in casa di riposo, o entrambi, e anche in posti diversi
> 
> allegria allegria:singleeye:


Non è che ora cominciamo a parlare di case di riposo e defunti ?  Perché qui si inizia a parlare di A e si finisce con Z :carneval:allegria


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe una cappella non si nega mai a nessuna,poi a te.....!



ma infatti, io scrivo solo per quello!
che te lo dico a fa'?


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2013)

fino a che uno dei due ha vita, ovviamente. 





free ha detto:


> *anche perchè finire la vita insieme al coniuge* è per lo più un'illusione
> ho visto spesso uno dei due finire in casa di riposo, o entrambi, e anche in posti diversi
> 
> allegria allegria:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti, io scrivo solo per quello!
> che te lo dico a fa'?


Pensa che io sto cercando qualcosa di intelligente da dire per meritarmi lo stesso trattamento


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa che io sto cercando qualcosa di intelligente da dire per meritarmi lo stesso trattamento



Oscuro facce sognà!

:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ma infatti, io scrivo solo per quello!
> che te lo dico a fa'?


Per la mia cappella?be l'avevo intuito,provi a nasconderti ogni tanto,ed io faccio finta di non capire.....ma so che tu sai che io so.


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> fino a che uno dei due ha vita, ovviamente.



azz!
caffè?:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa che io sto cercando qualcosa di intelligente da dire per meritarmi lo stesso trattamento


Tu non hai bisogno di scrivere,il tuo è un diritto acquisito,è solo una questioni di tempi....!


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2013)

:cincin2:





oscuro ha detto:


> Per la mia cappella?be l'avevo intuito,provi a nasconderti ogni tanto,ed io faccio finta di non capire.....ma so che tu sai che io so.


opcorn: Sto aspetta' che arrivi simy


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2013)

Nicole ha detto:


> Anche per me è sbagliato (ovviamente se si instaura un rapporto che ha come presupposto la fedeltà)e non risolve nessun problema di coppia. Io non giustifico mai niente Ultimo, se fai una cosa ne sei responsabile. Quando si cerca se ci sono o meno giustificazioni alla base di un atto, lo si fa per poter emettere un verdetto: di colpevolezza o innocenza, cosa che non mi interessa. Ognuno è responsabile di ciò che fa, e un tradito può avere o meno le sue responsabilità, bada bene non di essere stato tradito, quello è responsabilità di chi fa il tradimento, ma di aver creato uno stato d'animo di infelicità, di insoddisfazione, frustrazione, rabbia, delusione, solitudine et et nel futuro traditore. Quella è la responsabilità (eventuale e tutta da dimostrare) del tradito, quella del traditore è di aver tradito fisicamente il partner


Sono d'accordo in tutto. 

Anche sul neretto sono d'accordo, e questo per evidenziare parole scritte che come "sempre" accade ( non mi riferisco a te) mi vengono attribuite. Non c'è e non ci deve essere una ricerca nei due per trovare delle colpe per emettere verdetti, la ricerca va effettuata su altro, tipo il perchè e anche i per come hanno portato a determinate situazioni, da ricercare spesso nei problemi che ha il traditore, perchè ho sempre avuto la convinzione che i problemi li ha soprattutto chi tradisce e spesso non stanno in problemi che si sono creati all'interno della coppia, eventualmente hanno contribuito,  ma sono e stanno dentro il passato di costui/ei. Ripeto queste sono convinzioni mie. Chiaramente il discorso si apre su mille altri motivazioni che possono portare a un tradimento.


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Tu non hai bisogno di scrivere*,il tuo è un diritto acquisito,è solo una questioni di tempi....!



ma come caspita fa allora??
ad esercitare il diritto


:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :cincin2:
> opcorn: Sto aspetta' che arrivi simy


E certo,quella è n'altra...!Peggio di una moglie..tranne il fatto che poi ammicca A MASSIMO MERIDIO...!


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ma come caspita fa allora??
> ad esercitare il diritto
> 
> 
> :rotfl:


Natiche voluttuose.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu non hai bisogno di scrivere,il tuo è un diritto acquisito,è solo una questioni di tempi....!


:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:

:festa:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimino ...
> 
> la base di ogni comunicazione ...
> è colui che vuole dire qualcosa, il mezzo che utilizza e l'altro che percepisce il messaggio.
> ...


Cosa ho detto di diverso io? Io ho solo scritto che a parere mio, certi problemi che hanno le persone sposate, quindi mature, dovrebbero risolverseli discutendone, ed il fatto che siano una coppia dovrebbe questo essere d'ausilio. Che poi ci siano altri risvolti, altri esempi di chi non riesce a comunicare o quello che vuoi, è normale che è anche così, ma ci parto sempre da un principio, dove nella coppia se entrambi lo vogliono possono parlarne e prendere lo loro decisioni, di certo non sfuggire ai problemi tradendo. Questo è totalmente sbagliato.

Però mi sto scocciando di scrivere sempre le stesse cose. :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mettiamola così:tu hai dato per scontato quello che non avresti mai dovuto dare per scontato,lei a quel punto doveva lasciarti,uscire di casa,e fare i propri comodi!Invece no,e mi spiace ma sento aria di pisello già volato e purtroppo atterrato.Se ha fatto la sua scelta perchè vederlo?quelle lacrime mi puzzano di dose extra di penetril.



auahauahahahaahah. Simba oscuro è incredibile, ma ti assicuro che ..... come lui pochi.


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> auahauahahahaahah. Simba oscuro è incredibile, ma ti assicuro che ..... come lui pochi.


Mi spiace purtroppo sento proprio aria di pisello decollato e atterrato violentemente!


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cosa ho detto di diverso io? Io ho solo scritto che a parere mio, certi problemi che hanno le persone sposate, quindi mature, dovrebbero risolverseli discutendone, ed il fatto che siano una coppia dovrebbe questo essere d'ausilio. Che poi ci siano altri risvolti, altri esempi di chi non riesce a comunicare o quello che vuoi, è normale che è anche così, ma ci parto sempre da un principio, dove nella coppia se entrambi lo vogliono possono parlarne e prendere lo loro decisioni, di certo non sfuggire ai problemi tradendo. Questo è totalmente sbagliato.
> 
> Però mi sto scocciando di scrivere sempre le stesse cose. :rotfl:



Ciao

ecco ecco ecco ... il nocciolo era, che tu hai stabilito che il problema era SOLO di chi non si fa sentire! 

ma se l'altro è cocciuto? duro di comprendonio? sordo? ...   

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ecco ecco ecco ... il nocciolo era, che tu hai stabilito che il problema era SOLO di chi non si fa sentire!
> 
> ...



Il problema sai qual'è? è assurdo pensare che una qualsiasi persona e in questo caso io, possa asserire e stabilisca un qualcosa. Questo da fastidio cara sienne, anche perchè per l'ennesima volta scrivo che ci possono essere mille risvolti e mille modi e mille e mille di tutto, e non ci fermeremmo mai nel ricercarle, quindi mi soffermo su quale è uno dei motivi principali, principali per me, non necessariamente devono esserlo per te o per altri. Si potrebbe discutere se quello a cui io o tu attribuiamo" ma non metterne mille per non finire e non arrivare mai a nulla. Tanto come in questi discorsi come in altri le varianti ci sono ci saranno sempre, e se li mettiamo sempre in mezzo tanto per andare contro, ripeto, non si arriva a nulla, è solo polemica sterile.


----------



## Nicole (27 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo in tutto.
> 
> Anche sul neretto sono d'accordo, e questo per evidenziare parole scritte che come "sempre" accade ( non mi riferisco a te) mi vengono attribuite. Non c'è e non ci deve essere una ricerca nei due per trovare delle colpe per emettere verdetti, la ricerca va effettuata su altro, tipo il perchè e anche i per come hanno portato a determinate situazioni, da ricercare spesso nei problemi che ha il traditore, perchè ho sempre avuto la convinzione che i problemi li ha soprattutto chi tradisce e spesso non stanno in problemi che si sono creati all'interno della coppia, eventualmente hanno contribuito,  ma sono e stanno dentro il passato di costui/ei. Ripeto queste sono convinzioni mie. Chiaramente il discorso si apre su mille altri motivazioni che possono portare a un tradimento.


Ciao ultimo, a parte che non c'è nessun neretto  ... per il resto credo che i problemi li può avere il traditore come il tradito, sono convinta che dipende dalle situazione. Siccome ti ho letto un po' sulla difensiva, ti dico che per quanto mi riguarda i tuoi ragionamenti mi sembrano schietti e da persona onesta, e per me è la cosa più importante in assoluto, anche se hai probabilmente punti di riferimento etici e morali diversi dai miei


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco, questo è un insegnamento da dare ai propri figli, esternarsi sempre, e *se non vieni ascoltato la colpa è tua che non sai farti ascoltare*, inutile ricorrere a bivi o scelte che nulla centrano e nulla risolvono.



Ciao 

lo hai scritto tu, non io ... 
mi sono solo soffermata su ciò. 
solo sul fatto, che non sono d'accordo su questo punto. 

hai ragione ... la colpa è mia, non so farmi ascoltare ... :sonar:

sienne


----------



## Nicole (27 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lo hai scritto tu, non io ...
> mi sono solo soffermata su ciò.
> ...


e questa ultimo te la sei cercata


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> anche perchè finire la vita insieme al coniuge è per lo più un'illusione
> ho visto spesso uno dei due finire in casa di riposo, o entrambi, e anche in posti diversi
> 
> allegria allegria:singleeye:



'sto post ha la concretezza di un muro di cemento armato!

:sorriso4::wide-grin:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2013)

Nicole ha detto:


> Ciao ultimo, a parte che non c'è nessun neretto  ... per il resto credo che i problemi li può avere il traditore come il tradito, sono convinta che dipende dalle situazione. Siccome ti ho letto un po' sulla difensiva, ti dico che per quanto mi riguarda i tuoi ragionamenti mi sembrano schietti e da persona onesta, e per me è la cosa più importante in assoluto, anche se hai probabilmente punti di riferimento etici e morali diversi dai miei









 Originariamente Scritto da *Nicole* 
Anche per me è sbagliato (ovviamente se si instaura un rapporto che ha come presupposto la fedeltà)e non risolve nessun problema di coppia. Io non giustifico mai niente Ultimo, se fai una cosa ne sei responsabile. *Quando si cerca se ci sono o meno giustificazioni alla base di un atto, lo si fa per poter emettere un verdetto: di colpevolezza o innocenza, cosa che non mi interessa.* Ognuno è responsabile di ciò che fa, e un tradito può avere o meno le sue responsabilità, bada bene non di essere stato tradito, quello è responsabilità di chi fa il tradimento, ma di aver creato uno stato d'animo di infelicità, di insoddisfazione, frustrazione, rabbia, delusione, solitudine et et nel futuro traditore. Quella è la responsabilità (eventuale e tutta da dimostrare) del tradito, quella del traditore è di aver tradito fisicamente il partner


Si scusami, ho nerettato ora. :mrgreen:

Per il resto che hai scritto, si probabile. :up:


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *Nicole*
> Anche per me è sbagliato (ovviamente se si instaura un rapporto che ha come presupposto la fedeltà)e non risolve nessun problema di coppia. Io non giustifico mai niente Ultimo, se fai una cosa ne sei responsabile. *Quando si cerca se ci sono o meno giustificazioni alla base di un atto, lo si fa per poter emettere un verdetto: di colpevolezza o innocenza, cosa che non mi interessa.* Ognuno è responsabile di ciò che fa, e un tradito può avere o meno le sue responsabilità, bada bene non di essere stato tradito, quello è responsabilità di chi fa il tradimento, ma di aver creato uno stato d'animo di infelicità, di insoddisfazione, frustrazione, rabbia, delusione, solitudine et et nel futuro traditore. Quella è la responsabilità (eventuale e tutta da dimostrare) del tradito, quella del traditore è di aver tradito fisicamente il partner
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl:non gliela posso fare


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2013)

Nicole ha detto:


> e questa ultimo te la sei cercata


Dici? bisognerebbe leggere tutto prima, e dopo aver letto fatto domande e risposto etc, e dopo tutto ciò, mica è detto che chi crede di aver capito ha capito. 
:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl:non gliela posso fare


auahauhahaahah eddai sono Ultimo, e riesco sempre a dare di più. :rotfl:


----------



## Nicole (27 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dici? bisognerebbe leggere tutto prima, e dopo aver letto fatto domande e risposto etc, e dopo tutto ciò, mica è detto che chi crede di aver capito ha capito.
> :carneval:


si meglio sempre leggere tutto e contestualizzare per capire, però 
"Ecco, questo è un insegnamento da dare ai propri figli, esternarsi sempre, e *se non vieni ascoltato la colpa è tua che non sai farti ascoltare**"*è una frase abbastanza secca, normale che venga interpretata come una cosa che tu stabilisci. Vabbè dai  ... :sonar: ciaooooo


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2013)

Nicole ha detto:


> si meglio sempre leggere tutto e contestualizzare per capire, però
> "Ecco, questo è un insegnamento da dare ai propri figli, esternarsi sempre, e *se non vieni ascoltato la colpa è tua che non sai farti ascoltare**"*è una frase abbastanza secca, normale che venga interpretata come una cosa che tu stabilisci. Vabbè dai  ... :sonar: ciaooooo


Ok, io sorrido e lo scrivo per cercare di farti capire con quale umore scrivo, quindi tranquillo e spensierato. Ora ritorniamo seri per piacere, ok? Mi fai capire cosa c'è che non va per te in quella frase che io ho scritto e tu nerettato? Con la domanda che ti sto ponendo non mi metto in difensiva, cerco solo delle spiegazioni convincenti che possano farmi cambiare idea o magari smussarle etc.... e magari cercare di fare io lo stesso con te.. 


PS. la frase si è vero sembra categorica, ma non lo è, lo scritto diverse volte a parere mio quello che esprimo rientra in quello che io penso e ritengo sia normale....ma non per questo non so che ci sono altre alternative in base a mille altre cose che possono esserci in mezzo.


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2013)

Ciao Ultimo

sorvolo ... sorvolo proprio alcune tue affermazioni. 

ma una cosa la devo dire. 

ognuno di noi, reagisce sensibile su alcune cose più che su altre. 
di conseguenza, ognuno conduce un proprio discorso. 

lo sai bene ... che ho lavorato nel campo del bullismo. 
e leggere una cosa del genere ... mi si è stretta la gola ... 
un magone mi è venuto!

un insegnamento sbagliato! ho visto cose ... ma fammi stare zitta! 
ad un figlio gli si insegna che, se non riesce a farsi sentire ... 
deve chiedere aiuto! ci sono situazioni, che da soli non ce la fa! 

lo dovresti sapere ... che non faccio critica sterile ... non so a cosa serve.
ho sempre una motivazione ... può essere che m'impappino ... ma non per fare "casino".
lo trovo noioso e mi fa sorgere alcune domande, dover esplicitare ora ... veramente. 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok, io sorrido e lo scrivo per cercare di farti capire con quale umore scrivo, quindi tranquillo e spensierato. Ora ritorniamo seri per piacere, ok? Mi fai capire cosa c'è che non va per te in quella frase che io ho scritto e tu nerettato? Con la domanda che ti sto ponendo non mi metto in difensiva, cerco solo delle spiegazioni convincenti che possano farmi cambiare idea o magari smussarle etc.... e magari cercare di fare io lo stesso con te..
> 
> 
> PS. la frase si è vero sembra categorica, ma non lo è, lo scritto diverse volte a parere mio quello che esprimo rientra in quello che io penso e ritengo sia normale....ma non per questo non so che ci sono altre alternative in base a mille altre cose che possono esserci in mezzo.


Stata svaccando il 3d però...!


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stata svaccando il 3d però...!


ma chi è stata:unhappy:?


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stata svaccando il 3d però...!


Ma no, tutto sommato sono IT.
Farsi ascoltare è importante, ma come tutte le cose a due, non si può decidere unilateralmente di riuscirci solo per ragione dell'insistenza. Se uno, intanto che tu parli, è già lì che pensa a come risponderti, per difendersi, minimizzare o razionalizzare, hai un bello sgolarti. Come farsi ascoltare dopo anni di rimostranze accorate, dunque? Facendo spuntare un bel palco di corna scintillanti in testa al sordo non è il massimo, però a quanto pare il nostro utente ha avuto bisogno proprio di quello. Si faccia due domande, già che c'è, e si porti a casa la lezione.
La moglie evidentemente non voleva perderlo o iniziare a saltare di uccello in uccello, voleva solo attirare l'attenzione di suo marito e farsi prendere un po' sul serio. Ha scelto un modo opinabile, ma sembra che finalmente ci sia riuscita.


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2013)

questo forum è criptato , devono essere gli alieni :singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stata svaccando il 3d però...!



auahhaahahahaahha ma anvedi che cosa uno si deve sopportare. Noi stiamo svaccando il 3d! noi? :calcio::kick::cattivik::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo forum è criptato , devono essere gli alieni :singleeye:



La smetti? mizzeca però! io neretto solo dopo mai in diretta! :rotfl:

Sono stato a sorridere per dieci minuti almeno.... solo io sono capace di certe cose.


----------



## Sole (27 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Sono entrato anch'io nel vortice...36 anni io 35 lei. Fidanzati per 10 anni, 2 anni di convivenza e 3 di matrimonio. Senza figli per scelta. Entrambi di bell'aspetto e piacenti. storia bellissima da subito, complicità, diagolo, sesso, amore, aiuto reciproco, insomma tutto quello che potevo desiderare da lei e da noi. Lei timida e molto riservata e sempre in cerca di protezione che in me' ha sempre trovato. Veniamo ad oggi; da 3 anni mi accusa di non sentirsi desiderata come un tempo e di non voler fare l'amore con lei. Tutte cose vere. Dette e ridette tra lacrime e musi lunghi. in risposta a tutto questo, cambiavo atteggiamento per 1 settimana e poi tornavo come prima. Perche' tanto era mia, tanto non gli facevo mancare niente, tanto ero sicuro che avesse bisogno di me e che non avrebbe fatto mai nulla per mettere a rischio il nostro amore. Il mio non desiderarla e' frutto di noia o routine che 14 anni di conoscenza ha portato, ma la amo e non l'ho mai tradita, ho privilegiato altri aspetti della vita di coppia. Non ho mai dato importanza hai suoi continui segnali e oggi mi trovo qua così vicino dal perderla. Gli ultimi 2 mesi sono stati brutti, lei fredda e io a ripetermi che gli sarebbe passata come sempre e poi via. Questa volta e' diverso. Trovo un messaggio sul suo Cell, non esplicito ma chiaramente non normale. Chiedo spiegazioni, mi dice che si, è vero, che messaggia con un ragazzo conosciuto in palestra e che gli fa piacere perché si sente apprezzata e desiderata, cosa che da me non aveva più da troppo. gli chiedo cosa prova e cosa c'è tra loro due, e lei tra lacrime e rancore mi ripete che mi ama e che sta male ma che non ha fatto sesso con questo ma che sarebbe successo da li a poco. gli chiedo di chiudere con questo ragazzo altrimenti me ne sarei andato. Lei mi dice che il giorno dopo avrebbe chiuso la cosa e che voleva solo me. Per tutta la settimana successiva facciamo sesso come da tantissimo non facevamo e de' stato bellissimo per entrambi poi  scoppiavano litigate e rancori sputati addosso, soprattutto da parte sua, ma cerco di riconquistarla ma lei non si fida più ed è presa da mille dubbi. Oggi scopro che per tutta la settima ha continuato a sentirlo, e sono riuscito a leggere tutti i messaggi che si sono scambiati. ho voluto leggerli per capire che cosa c'era tra di loro e capire cosa fare. scopro che a lei piace questo ragazzo che gli dice 4 cazzate al momento giusto, che si sono dati un appuntamento per la prossima settimana e lei lo vuole vedere. *Io la amo e la desidero come non mai o come da troppo non provavo. Non sono mai stato così vicino dal perderla come oggi e questo mi fa impazzire*. tra mille sofferenze gli ho detto che se voleva incontrarlo di farlo pure e che me ne sarei andato da casa per 3/4 giorni per non condizionarla sui suoi dubbi, ma che passati questi giorni e passato il suo incontro con questo ragazzo, fosse chiara con me e con noi. lei non voleva che andassi via perche' aveva gia fatto la sua scelta, ma era dubbiosa e voleva capire, non voleva piu incontrarlo ma era dubbiosa e voleva capire. ho dovuto lasciarla libera da condizionamenti dovuti alla mia presenza. Lo so, e' un rischio grosso che mi prendo ma non potevo evitare una cosa che magari sarebbe successa più avanti e a mia insaputa. Meglio toccare il fondo adesso per ripartire come un razzo il prima possibile. questa e' la mia storia. Cosa ne pensate? Grazie mille ciao


Vorrei capire qual è la vera ragione di tutto questo desiderio scoppiato all'improvviso.
Io credo che non ascoltare le richieste di chi ci ama possa voler dire due cose: o che abbiamo smesso di amare (anche se non di voler bene), o che siamo incapaci di darci all'altro per ragioni egoistiche o di altra natura.

 Possibile che per lungo tempo tu ti sia arreso alla noia e alla mancanza di desiderio e ora, all'improvviso, tutto sia cambiato?
Io fossi in te rifletterei sulla natura di questo amore tardivo. La paura di perdere una sicurezza penso possa essere abbastanza fuorviante rispetto ai tuoi sentimenti. L'amore lo vivi e lo provi ogni giorno, nella quotidianità... non hai bisogno di giochi perversi o tradimenti per rinfocolarlo.

Detto questo, trovo che tua moglie, come molti, abbia trovato la strada più semplice e piacevole per trovare altrove quello che tu le hai fatto mancare. Anziché metterti al muro e lottare per voi, ha trovato la scorciatoia: affidarsi a qualcuno che le dia una bella dose di adrenalina al di fuori della coppia. Un copione abbastanza scontato, ma non meno doloroso.

Io fossi in voi cercherei di mettere da parte il tradimento, recupererei un minimo di razionalità e comincerei a fare chiarezza per capire a che punto state.


----------



## Nicole (27 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok, io sorrido e lo scrivo per cercare di farti capire con quale umore scrivo, quindi tranquillo e spensierato. Ora ritorniamo seri per piacere, ok? Mi fai capire cosa c'è che non va per te in quella frase che io ho scritto e tu nerettato? Con la domanda che ti sto ponendo non mi metto in difensiva, cerco solo delle spiegazioni convincenti che possano farmi cambiare idea o magari smussarle etc.... e magari cercare di fare io lo stesso con te..
> 
> 
> PS. la frase si è vero sembra categorica, ma non lo è, lo scritto diverse volte a parere mio quello che esprimo rientra in quello che io penso e ritengo sia normale....ma non per questo non so che ci sono altre alternative in base a mille altre cose che possono esserci in mezzo.


ok. la tua frase "Ecco, questo è un insegnamento da dare ai propri figli, esternarsi sempre, e *se non vieni ascoltato la colpa è tua che non sai farti ascoltare"   *per me non va (= non la condivido) perchè il mondo è pieno di persone che non ascoltano perchè non hanno voglia di mettersi in discussione, perchè si sono già fatti un'idea della persona che hanno davanti e della situazione e ci si aggrappano (da molta sicurezza), perchè sono semplicemente egoisti e non gliene può importare di meno di sforzarsi per capire (è un grande sforzo) l'altro, di mollare se stessi per un minuto per accogliere l'altro. Queste persone sono così, e se non ti ascoltano è perchè loro sono così, non è colpa tua.
E poi  quando qualcuno subisce una cosa non è mai responsabilità solo sua, è anche di chi gliela infligge, e il "non ascoltare" è una grande "inflizione" (perdonami il termine ma non me ne viene un altro) :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (27 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo,quella è n'altra...!Peggio di una moglie..tranne il fatto che poi ammicca A MASSIMO MERIDIO...!



sta in campana te.... che io leggo e segno tutto...
e non ammicco a nessuno, sallo.


----------



## Nicole (27 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stata svaccando il 3d però...!



prrrrr


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> 'sto post ha la concretezza di un muro di cemento armato!
> 
> :sorriso4::wide-grin:



se non ci fossi io a farvi sbattere il muso contro la realtà...

...prego:mrgreen:


----------



## Nicole (27 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma no, tutto sommato sono IT.
> Farsi ascoltare è importante, ma come tutte le cose a due, non si può decidere unilateralmente di riuscirci solo per ragione dell'insistenza. Se uno, intanto che tu parli, è già lì che pensa a come risponderti, per difendersi, minimizzare o razionalizzare, hai un bello sgolarti. *Come farsi ascoltare dopo anni di rimostranze accorate, dunque? Facendo spuntare un bel palco di corna scintillanti in testa al sordo non è il massimo, però a quanto pare il nostro utente ha avuto bisogno proprio di quello*. Si faccia due domande, già che c'è, e si porti a casa la lezione.
> La moglie evidentemente non voleva perderlo o iniziare a saltare di uccello in uccello, voleva solo attirare l'attenzione di suo marito e farsi prendere un po' sul serio. Ha scelto un modo opinabile, ma sembra che finalmente ci sia riuscita.


:carneval:


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo forum è criptato , devono essere *gli alieni* :singleeye:



sobiange:


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sta in campana te.... che io leggo e segno tutto...
> e non ammicco a nessuno, sallo.



ma quello dei cappuccini??


----------



## Simy (27 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma quello dei cappuccini??



è svampato :unhappy:


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> è svampato :unhappy:



sarà mica chiuso in bagno?:singleeye:


----------



## Simy (27 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> sarà mica chiuso in bagno?:singleeye:


boh....:singleeye:


----------



## Sole (27 Agosto 2013)

Nicole ha detto:


> ok. la tua frase "Ecco, questo è un insegnamento da dare ai propri figli, esternarsi sempre, e *se non vieni ascoltato la colpa è tua che non sai farti ascoltare"   *per me non va (= non la condivido) perchè il mondo è pieno di persone che non ascoltano perchè non hanno voglia di mettersi in discussione, perchè si sono già fatti un'idea della persona che hanno davanti e della situazione e ci si aggrappano (da molta sicurezza), perchè sono semplicemente egoisti e non gliene può importare di meno di sforzarsi per capire (è un grande sforzo) l'altro, di mollare se stessi per un minuto per accogliere l'altro. Queste persone sono così, e se non ti ascoltano è perchè loro sono così, non è colpa tua.
> E poi  quando qualcuno subisce una cosa non è mai responsabilità solo sua, è anche di chi gliela infligge, e il "non ascoltare" è una grande "inflizione" (perdonami il termine ma non me ne viene un altro) :mrgreen:


Capisco quello che vuoi dire. Ma in parte capisco anche Ultimo.

Perché se tu hai delle richieste importanti e il tuo partner non le ascolta, la colpa è sua. Ma se la tua reazione al suo non-ascolto è di vendetta o ripicca o menefreghismo o ricerca di compensazioni... allora ad errore rispondi con errore.

Umanamente capisco chi è tentato dal tradimento in seguito alla mancanza di considerazione e interesse del proprio partner. Ma metterlo in atto significa nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia dei problemi di coppia... è un ulteriore non-ascolto, non so se riesco a spiegarmi.

Così, uno non ascolta, non desidera, dà per scontato... e l'altro fa retromarcia, cambia direzione, si allontana sempre di più. E' il trionfo dell'incomunicabilità.

Probabilmente, in un mondo ideale, la moglie di Simba avrebbe dovuto preparare le valigie e dire 'caro, mi sono rotta di essere invisibile per te. Io ho bisogno di essere amata e desiderata, quello che tu mi stai dando non mi è sufficiente'. Sarebbe stata corretta, onesta e l'avrebbe messo davanti alle sue responsabilità. Ma non l'ha fatto. Ha preferito ottenere facile quello che il marito non le dava più.
Il tradimento non è un modo per far arrivare un messaggio. Ce ne sono mille altri, molto più funzionali.

Detto questo, ripeto. Umanamente capisco, anche se non condivido. E ritengo che anche Simba debba riflettere su di sé e sulle sue responsabilità. Eccome.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Capisco quello che vuoi dire. Ma in parte capisco anche Ultimo.
> 
> Perché se tu hai delle richieste importanti e il tuo partner non le ascolta, la colpa è sua. Ma se la tua reazione al suo non-ascolto è di vendetta o ripicca o menefreghismo o ricerca di compensazioni... allora ad errore rispondi con errore.
> 
> ...


Io credo che anche cercando fuori quello che da ANNI pur chiedendo e richiedendo suo marito non le dava poteva comunqye continuare a lavorare per il suo matrimonio.
A me sembra che lei abbia rinunciato anche a questo. Se ama suo marito ora é il momento di rimboccarsi le maniche.
Forse se avesse fatto la cosa giusta e corretta questo matrimonio sarebbe già terminato invece forse qualche speranza ce l'ha ancora
Ora molto dipende da entrambi


----------



## Nicole (27 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Capisco quello che vuoi dire. Ma in parte capisco anche Ultimo.
> 
> Perché se tu hai delle richieste importanti e il tuo partner non le ascolta, la colpa è sua. Ma se la tua reazione al suo non-ascolto è di vendetta o ripicca o menefreghismo o ricerca di compensazioni... allora ad errore rispondi con errore.
> 
> ...


d'accordo su tutto, in particolare sul nerettato. Infatti io parlavo della "colpa" di non essere ascoltata, che secondo me appartiene a chi non ascolta non a chi non riesce a farsi ascoltare (sempre che le richieste le faccia ovviamente e non se le tenga dentro). NOn mi riferivo a come reagisce poi la "non ascoltata" che ovviamente ha la "colpa" della sua reazione. Non accuso il tradito del tradimento, ma non lo considero senza responsabilità rispetto ad una relazione andata in malora "solo" perchè è stato tradito


----------



## Sole (27 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che *anche cercando fuori *quello che da ANNI pur chiedendo e richiedendo suo marito non le dava *poteva comunqye continuare a lavorare per il suo matrimonio.*
> A me sembra che lei abbia rinunciato anche a questo. Se ama suo marito ora é il momento di rimboccarsi le maniche.
> Forse se avesse fatto la cosa giusta e corretta questo matrimonio sarebbe già terminato invece forse qualche speranza ce l'ha ancora
> Ora molto dipende da entrambi


La moglie di Simba, probabilmente, ha tentato la strada del tradimento (maldestramente) quando ormai l'allontanamento dal marito era consistente e difficilmente recuperabile.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che anche cercando fuori quello che da ANNI pur chiedendo e richiedendo suo marito non le dava poteva comunqye continuare a lavorare per il suo matrimonio.
> A me sembra che lei abbia rinunciato anche a questo. Se ama suo marito ora é il momento di rimboccarsi le maniche.
> Forse se avesse fatto la cosa giusta e corretta questo matrimonio sarebbe già terminato invece forse qualche speranza ce l'ha ancora
> Ora molto dipende da entrambi


Quoto a oltranza


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> La moglie di Simba, probabilmente, ha tentato la strada del tradimento (maldestramente) quando ormai l'allontanamento dal marito era consistente e difficilmente recuperabile.


Appunto ha sperato fino all'ultimo e poi ha ceduto. Poteva andarsene comportandosi cprrettamente. Npn lo ha fatto. Magari è una stronza, magari ora ricominciano ibsieme visto che lui sembra essersi salvato dal torpore.
Potrebbe essere un matrimonio che riparte. Se non riparte naufraga solo tre anni dopo.. Direi che cambia poco


----------



## Simy (27 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> La moglie di Simba, probabilmente, ha tentato la strada del tradimento (maldestramente) quando ormai l'allontanamento dal marito era consistente e difficilmente recuperabile.


non riesco a condannarla però, da quello che dice Simba lei ha lottato per tre anni per far si che il marito cambiasse e lui di tutta risposta non ha fatto nulla. 
io credo che la moglie di Simba, in un attimo di debolezza, abbia ceduto alle attenzioni che sono arrivate dall'esterno, attenzioni di un uomo che ha saputo trovare la falla del suo matrimonio. 

chi non ha attimi di debolezza Harley? 

sai come la penso sui tradimenti, ma in questo caso non riesco a puntare il dito verso questa donna che ha abbassato la guardia in dopo 3 anni di guerra.


----------



## Sole (27 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto ha sperato fino all'ultimo e poi ha ceduto. Poteva andarsene comportandosi cprrettamente. Npn lo ha fatto. Magari è una stronza, magari ora ricominciano ibsieme *visto che lui sembra essersi salvato dal torpore.*
> Potrebbe essere un matrimonio che riparte. Se non riparte naufraga solo tre anni dopo.. Direi che cambia poco


E' proprio qui che io ho dei dubbi. Mi lascia un po' perplessa questa cosa. Non ascolti la tua compagna per anni e poi improvvisamente la scopi, la ami e la desideri alla follia?

Io non mi limiterei a una lettura superficiale. In questo rapporto, se c'è qualcosa da salvare, si dovrà scavare a fondo, con tutto quello che ne deriva. Altrimenti dopo qualche tempo, passata l'adrenalina, si ritroveranno punto e a capo.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> sarà mica chiuso in bagno?:singleeye:


Addirittura???:singleeye::carneval::carneval::carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mitiche :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Addirittura???:singleeye::carneval::carneval::carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mitiche :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:abbraccio:


----------



## Sole (27 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> *non riesco a condannarla però*, da quello che dice Simba lei ha lottato per tre anni per far si che il marito cambiasse e lui di tutta risposta non ha fatto nulla.
> io credo che la moglie di Simba, in un attimo di debolezza, abbia ceduto alle attenzioni che sono arrivate dall'esterno, attenzioni di un uomo che ha saputo trovare la falla del suo matrimonio.
> 
> chi non ha attimi di debolezza Harley?
> ...


Neanch'io. Anzi, ho detto che umanamente la capisco.

Nessuno ha puntato il dito, anzi. Ho detto chiaramente che Simba deve riflettere sulle sue responsabilità.

Solo non trovo e non troverò mai che il tradimento sia una strada funzionale al rapporto. Ce ne sono altre migliori e più sane per la coppia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non riesco a condannarla però, da quello che dice Simba lei ha lottato per tre anni per far si che il marito cambiasse e lui di tutta risposta non ha fatto nulla.
> io credo che la moglie di Simba, in un attimo di debolezza, abbia ceduto alle attenzioni che sono arrivate dall'esterno, attenzioni di un uomo che ha saputo trovare la falla del suo matrimonio.
> 
> chi non ha attimi di debolezza Harley?
> ...


Simy, vevo dirti che mi dispiace per quel rosso che ti sei beccata quotandomi.
I soliti idioti.

A proposito di quello che hai scritto volevo dire che quando ti manca qualcosa dal rapporto ufficiale il tradimento non è mai una buona idea.
Se dentro di te, anche inconsciamente, covi rancore, rischi di avvelenare anche la persona con cui tradisci il partner. E dai una valenza sbagliata al fatto. Per questo sostengo che il tradimento non è per tutti.
In questo caso anch'io sono propensa ad attribuire il tradimento a un momento di debolezza aggravato da una situazione protratta nel tempo.
Però vedo anche i margini di recupero.


----------



## Simy (27 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Neanch'io. Anzi, ho detto che umanamente la capisco.
> 
> Nessuno ha puntato il dito, anzi. Ho detto chiaramente che Simba deve riflettere sulle sue responsabilità.
> 
> *Solo non trovo e non troverò mai che il tradimento sia una strada funzionale al rapporto. Ce ne sono altre migliori e più sane per la coppia*.


nemmeno io. ma ci siamo passate entrambe per arrivare a questa conclusione. quante volte hai detto di aver tentato di capire se potevi salvare il tuo matrimonio tradendo? 

purtroppo spesso per capire la cazzata che si sta facendo, bisogna farla.... 

non so perchè ma mi sento vicina a questa donna...


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Neanch'io. Anzi, ho detto che umanamente la capisco.
> 
> Nessuno ha puntato il dito, anzi. Ho detto chiaramente che Simba deve riflettere sulle sue responsabilità.
> 
> Solo non trovo e non troverò mai che il tradimento sia una strada funzionale al rapporto. Ce ne sono altre migliori e più sane per la coppia.



Ciao Sole,

il discorso di fondo, questo è ... 

sinceramente? no, non capisco tanto il tradimento. 
ma capisco che vi sono, come già detto, tradimenti con più attenuanti. 

sienne


----------



## Sole (27 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> nemmeno io. ma ci siamo passate entrambe per arrivare a questa conclusione. quante volte hai detto di aver tentato di capire se potevi salvare il tuo matrimonio tradendo?
> 
> purtroppo spesso per capire la cazzata che si sta facendo, bisogna farla....
> 
> non so perchè ma mi sento vicina a questa donna...


Io penso che in questo caso sia assolutamente inutile buttarla sul piano emotivo o morale: sentirsi vicini o condannare e puntare il dito non sono cose che servono a molto.

Per questo ho consigliato a Simba di accantonare l'episodio del tradimento e di riflettere sul suo rapporto con la moglie recuperando la razionalità: lui è abbastanza lucido per capire le sue responsabilità e non condannare la moglie a prescindere e questa mi pare una buona cosa.
Certo, essere lucidi implicherà anche non farsi condizionare dagli scombussolamenti 'ormonali' del dopo tradimento... credo che anche questo sarebbe fuorviante.
Ciò che è importante per loro, come ho già scritto qualche post fa, è capire a che punto stanno, senza mettere in ballo terzi.


----------



## Sole (27 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Sole,
> 
> il discorso di fondo, questo è ...
> 
> ...


Eccome! Sono assolutamente d'accordo.

Io stessa ho tradito quindi... l'importante è riuscire a trovare una strada per superare la crisi di coppia, una soluzione che ci consenta di stare bene con noi stessi e con l'altro. Un percorso funzionale e 'sano', insomma. Almeno per me è così.

Ciao Sienne


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Eccome! Sono assolutamente d'accordo.
> 
> Io stessa ho tradito quindi... l'importante è riuscire a trovare una strada per superare la crisi di coppia, una soluzione che ci consenta di stare bene con noi stessi e con l'altro. Un percorso funzionale e 'sano', insomma. Almeno per me è così.
> 
> Ciao Sienne



Ciao Sole,

si certo.

ma credo, almeno ciò deduco dalle parole di Simba, 
che la moglie avrebbe potuto solo o mettere lui alla porta o andare lei. 
e forse ... neanche ... forse ... avrebbe rifatto il gioco per un altra settimana.
non so ... lui dovrebbe veramente chiedersi, cosa si aspetta da un rapporto e 
cosa è per lui volere bene ... ma proprio bene. 
Qui vi è aria di ... possesso ... secondo me. 

sienne


----------



## Sole (27 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Sole,
> 
> si certo.
> 
> ...


Condivido il tuo dubbio. E' questo che intendevo quando dicevo che mi pare un po' strano che per anni lui si sia disinteressato di ciò che gli chiedeva la moglie e poi, improvvisamente, si riscopra innamoratissimo.

E' quello che intendevo quando dicevo che l'amore si dovrebbe sentire ogni giorno nella quotidianità, non nell'impeto o nell'emergenza.

Per questo lui dovrebbe interrogarsi sulla natura del suo amore per la moglie. Sul perché c'è stato bisogno di una terza persona per risvegliare il suo interesse. E sul tipo di interesse che prova per lei.


----------



## Fantastica (27 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A dire la verità da vecchia mi vedo da sola, con tutti gli uomini a cui tengo che tengono a me. Non saprei spiegarla diversamente, probabilmente è un progetto in elaborazione.


Anche io... :condom:


----------



## perplesso (27 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo,quella è n'altra...!Peggio di una moglie..tranne il fatto che poi ammicca A MASSIMO MERIDIO...!


noto che basta che mi allontani una mezza giornata per lavoro che qui ci si allarga 

PS: mi perdoni professore,ma alla fine la moglie di Simba il tipo lo ha incontrato o no?


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Capisco quello che vuoi dire. Ma in parte capisco anche Ultimo.
> 
> Perché se tu hai delle richieste importanti e il tuo partner non le ascolta, la colpa è sua. Ma se la tua reazione al suo non-ascolto è di vendetta o ripicca o menefreghismo o ricerca di compensazioni... allora ad errore rispondi con errore.
> 
> ...





Harley Q. ha detto:


> La moglie di Simba, probabilmente, ha tentato la strada del tradimento (maldestramente) quando ormai l'allontanamento dal marito era consistente e difficilmente recuperabile.





Harley Q. ha detto:


> E' proprio qui che io ho dei dubbi. Mi lascia un po' perplessa questa cosa. Non ascolti la tua compagna per anni e poi improvvisamente la scopi, la ami e la desideri alla follia?
> 
> Io non mi limiterei a una lettura superficiale. In questo rapporto, se c'è qualcosa da salvare, si dovrà scavare a fondo, con tutto quello che ne deriva. Altrimenti dopo qualche tempo, passata l'adrenalina, si ritroveranno punto e a capo.





Harley Q. ha detto:


> Neanch'io. Anzi, ho detto che umanamente la capisco.
> 
> Nessuno ha puntato il dito, anzi. Ho detto chiaramente che Simba deve riflettere sulle sue responsabilità.
> 
> Solo non trovo e non troverò mai che il tradimento sia una strada funzionale al rapporto. Ce ne sono altre migliori e più sane per la coppia.





Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io penso che in questo caso sia assolutamente inutile buttarla sul piano emotivo o morale: sentirsi vicini o condannare e puntare il dito non sono cose che servono a molto.
> 
> Per questo ho consigliato a Simba di accantonare l'episodio del tradimento e di riflettere sul suo rapporto con la moglie recuperando la razionalità: lui è abbastanza lucido per capire le sue responsabilità e non condannare la moglie a prescindere e questa mi pare una buona cosa.
> Certo, essere lucidi implicherà anche non farsi condizionare dagli scombussolamenti 'ormonali' del dopo tradimento... credo che anche questo sarebbe fuorviante.
> Ciò che è importante per loro, come ho già scritto qualche post fa, è capire a che punto stanno, senza mettere in ballo terzi.





Harley Q. ha detto:


> Eccome! Sono assolutamente d'accordo.
> 
> Io stessa ho tradito quindi... l'importante è riuscire a trovare una strada per superare la crisi di coppia, una soluzione che ci consenta di stare bene con noi stessi e con l'altro. Un percorso funzionale e 'sano', insomma. Almeno per me è così.
> 
> Ciao Sienne





Harley Q. ha detto:


> Condivido il tuo dubbio. E' questo che intendevo quando dicevo che mi pare un po' strano che per anni lui si sia disinteressato di ciò che gli chiedeva la moglie e poi, improvvisamente, si riscopra innamoratissimo.
> 
> E' quello che intendevo quando dicevo che l'amore si dovrebbe sentire ogni giorno nella quotidianità, non nell'impeto o nell'emergenza.
> 
> Per questo lui dovrebbe interrogarsi sulla natura del suo amore per la moglie. Sul perché c'è stato bisogno di una terza persona per risvegliare il suo interesse. E sul tipo di interesse che prova per lei.




Ecco, oltre che scriverti che, ti. adoro.  Io al momento ho finito di dare il mio contributo al forum e a Simba.

Notte.


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> noto che basta che mi allontani una mezza giornata per lavoro che qui ci si allarga
> 
> PS: mi perdoni professore,ma alla fine la moglie di Simba il tipo lo ha incontrato o no?


Dott perplesso,di solito la lacrima tardiva è  riconducibile ad una scorpacciata di salame rosa extra,ritengo che la donna di simba purtroppo abbia già dato del tu ad un'altra "presenza"turgida,la lacrima è riconducibile ad altro capitone preso.Purtroppo.


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> nemmeno io. ma ci siamo passate entrambe per arrivare a questa conclusione. quante volte hai detto di aver tentato di capire se potevi salvare il tuo matrimonio tradendo?
> 
> purtroppo spesso per capire la cazzata che si sta facendo, bisogna farla....
> 
> non so perchè ma mi sento vicina a questa donna...


Bisogna farla perchè ti va di farla................!


----------



## gas (28 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dott perplesso,di solito la lacrima tardiva è riconducibile ad una scorpacciata di salame rosa extra,ritengo che la donna di simba purtroppo abbia già dato del tu ad un'altra "presenza"turgida,la lacrima è riconducibile ad *altro capitone pre*so.Purtroppo.


siamo già a natale?


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> siamo già a natale?


Caro amico,quando stai insieme ad una donna,e incomincia a piangere è volato un altro sarago....fidati.


----------



## gas (28 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro amico,quando stai insieme ad una donna,e incomincia a piangere è volato un altro sarago....fidati.


sarago?
non sarà un'occhiata? :mrgreen:
alla fine sempre pesce è...


----------



## Simba (28 Agosto 2013)

Ciao a tutti, vi aggiorno un po' e rispondo ai post ultimi. Si alla fine c'è andata, s'è in incontrata col tipo. Sono arrabbiato, potrei non esserlo? Ha fatto la sua scelta e il bello o il brutto, vedetela come volete, e' che c'è andata chiedendomi il permesso...della serie c'è l'ho mandata io. O almeno e' quello che voleva lei. Ma su questo punto sono stato chiaro con lei. Per quanto io abbia commesso un sacco di errori, la decisione di avere una relazione al di fuori di noi e di incontrarlo ieri e' stata sua e soltanto sua. Non si tratta di salame di carne extra, può dirmi che ha scopato o non scopato, io non lo saprò mai per davvero. Ma so' quello che voglio. Vi faccio una domanda a voi. Ma è meglio una scopata extra o un coinvolgimento sentimentale? Sono molto ferito e non mi va di parlare e vederla, ma in fondo al mio cuore so già che lotterò. A questo punto le carte sono tutte scoperte, ci siamo detti tutto quello che non ci andava di noi e del nostro rapporto, degli errori miei e delle reazioni sbagliate sue. Ci doveva essere un terzo perché capissi i miei sbagli? ok, mi assumo le mie responsabilità. Doveva proprio incontrarlo per aumentere la cattiveria nei miei confronti? Ok, si assume le sue responsabilità. Ma entrambi vogliamo ripartire più forti di prima. Ce la faremo? Il tempo lo dirà, ma farò di tutto perché accada. Con la coscienza pulita e la convinzione che in un certo senso siamo pari. Più o meno.


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Simba*



Simba ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, vi aggiorno un po' e rispondo ai post ultimi. Si alla fine c'è andata, s'è in incontrata col tipo. Sono arrabbiato, potrei non esserlo? Ha fatto la sua scelta e il bello o il brutto, vedetela come volete, e' che c'è andata chiedendomi il permesso...della serie c'è l'ho mandata io. O almeno e' quello che voleva lei. Ma su questo punto sono stato chiaro con lei. Per quanto io abbia commesso un sacco di errori, la decisione di avere una relazione al di fuori di noi e di incontrarlo ieri e' stata sua e soltanto sua. Non si tratta di salame di carne extra, può dirmi che ha scopato o non scopato, io non lo saprò mai per davvero. Ma so' quello che voglio. Vi faccio una domanda a voi. Ma è meglio una scopata extra o un coinvolgimento sentimentale? Sono molto ferito e non mi va di parlare e vederla, ma in fondo al mio cuore so già che lotterò. A questo punto le carte sono tutte scoperte, ci siamo detti tutto quello che non ci andava di noi e del nostro rapporto, degli errori miei e delle reazioni sbagliate sue. Ci doveva essere un terzo perché capissi i miei sbagli? ok, mi assumo le mie responsabilità. Doveva proprio incontrarlo per aumentere la cattiveria nei miei confronti? Ok, si assume le sue responsabilità. Ma entrambi vogliamo ripartire più forti di prima. Ce la faremo? Il tempo lo dirà, ma farò di tutto perché accada. Con la coscienza pulita e la convinzione che in un certo senso siamo pari. Più o meno.


Libero di vederla come vuoi,e mi spiace dirtelo ma non ripartite su basi solide.Poi la scelta è la tua,se ti sta bene avere accanto una donna che quando è in difficoltà si guarda intorno....!


----------



## lothar57 (28 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, vi aggiorno un po' e rispondo ai post ultimi. Si alla fine c'è andata, s'è in incontrata col tipo. Sono arrabbiato, potrei non esserlo? Ha fatto la sua scelta e il bello o il brutto, vedetela come volete, e' che c'è andata chiedendomi il permesso...della serie c'è l'ho mandata io. O almeno e' quello che voleva lei. Ma su questo punto sono stato chiaro con lei. Per quanto io abbia commesso un sacco di errori, la decisione di avere una relazione al di fuori di noi e di incontrarlo ieri e' stata sua e soltanto sua. Non si tratta di salame di carne extra, può dirmi che ha scopato o non scopato, io non lo saprò mai per davvero. Ma so' quello che voglio. Vi faccio una domanda a voi. Ma è meglio una scopata extra o un coinvolgimento sentimentale? Sono molto ferito e non mi va di parlare e vederla, ma in fondo al mio cuore so già che lotterò. A questo punto le carte sono tutte scoperte, ci siamo detti tutto quello che non ci andava di noi e del nostro rapporto, degli errori miei e delle reazioni sbagliate sue. Ci doveva essere un terzo perché capissi i miei sbagli? ok, mi assumo le mie responsabilità. Doveva proprio incontrarlo per aumentere la cattiveria nei miei confronti? Ok, si assume le sue responsabilità. Ma entrambi vogliamo ripartire più forti di prima. Ce la faremo? Il tempo lo dirà, ma farò di tutto perché accada. Con la coscienza pulita e la convinzione che in un certo senso siamo pari. Più o meno.


----------



## gas (28 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, vi aggiorno un po' e rispondo ai post ultimi. Si alla fine c'è andata, s'è in incontrata col tipo. Sono arrabbiato, potrei non esserlo? Ha fatto la sua scelta e il bello o il brutto, vedetela come volete, e' che c'è andata chiedendomi il permesso...della serie c'è l'ho mandata io. O almeno e' quello che voleva lei. Ma su questo punto sono stato chiaro con lei. Per quanto io abbia commesso un sacco di errori, la decisione di avere una relazione al di fuori di noi e di incontrarlo ieri e' stata sua e soltanto sua. Non si tratta di salame di carne extra, può dirmi che ha scopato o non scopato, io non lo saprò mai per davvero. Ma so' quello che voglio. Vi faccio una domanda a voi. Ma è meglio una scopata extra o un coinvolgimento sentimentale? Sono molto ferito e non mi va di parlare e vederla, ma in fondo al mio cuore so già che lotterò. A questo punto le carte sono tutte scoperte, ci siamo detti tutto quello che non ci andava di noi e del nostro rapporto, degli errori miei e delle reazioni sbagliate sue. Ci doveva essere un terzo perché capissi i miei sbagli? ok, mi assumo le mie responsabilità. Doveva proprio incontrarlo per aumentere la cattiveria nei miei confronti? Ok, si assume le sue responsabilità. Ma entrambi vogliamo ripartire più forti di prima. Ce la faremo? Il tempo lo dirà, ma farò di tutto perché accada. Con la coscienza pulita e la convinzione che in un certo senso siamo pari. Più o meno.


non ho ancora capito se la tua lei cerca la scopata extra o un nuovo rapporto sentimentale


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, vi aggiorno un po' e rispondo ai post ultimi. Si alla fine c'è andata, s'è in incontrata col tipo. Sono arrabbiato, potrei non esserlo? Ha fatto la sua scelta e il bello o il brutto, vedetela come volete, e' che c'è andata chiedendomi il permesso...della serie c'è l'ho mandata io. O almeno e' quello che voleva lei. Ma su questo punto sono stato chiaro con lei. Per quanto io abbia commesso un sacco di errori, la decisione di avere una relazione al di fuori di noi e di incontrarlo ieri e' stata sua e soltanto sua. Non si tratta di salame di carne extra, può dirmi che ha scopato o non scopato, io non lo saprò mai per davvero. Ma so' quello che voglio. Vi faccio una domanda a voi. Ma è meglio una scopata extra o un coinvolgimento sentimentale? Sono molto ferito e non mi va di parlare e vederla, ma in fondo al mio cuore so già che lotterò. A questo punto le carte sono tutte scoperte, ci siamo detti tutto quello che non ci andava di noi e del nostro rapporto, degli errori miei e delle reazioni sbagliate sue. Ci doveva essere un terzo perché capissi i miei sbagli? ok, mi assumo le mie responsabilità. Doveva proprio incontrarlo per aumentere la cattiveria nei miei confronti? Ok, si assume le sue responsabilità. Ma entrambi vogliamo ripartire più forti di prima. Ce la faremo? Il tempo lo dirà, ma farò di tutto perché accada. Con la coscienza pulita e la convinzione che in un certo senso siamo pari. Più o meno.


Bel post, sono con te.
Sul fatto se sia meglio una scopata o un coinvolgimento sentimentale: è una domanda senza sostanza, non serve a te e non serve a voi.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, vi aggiorno un po' e rispondo ai post ultimi. Si alla fine c'è andata, s'è in incontrata col tipo. Sono arrabbiato, potrei non esserlo? Ha fatto la sua scelta e il bello o il brutto, vedetela come volete, e' che c'è andata chiedendomi il permesso...della serie c'è l'ho mandata io. O almeno e' quello che voleva lei. Ma su questo punto sono stato chiaro con lei. Per quanto io abbia commesso un sacco di errori, la decisione di avere una relazione al di fuori di noi e di incontrarlo ieri e' stata sua e soltanto sua. Non si tratta di salame di carne extra, può dirmi che ha scopato o non scopato, io non lo saprò mai per davvero. Ma so' quello che voglio. Vi faccio una domanda a voi. Ma è meglio una scopata extra o un coinvolgimento sentimentale? Sono molto ferito e non mi va di parlare e vederla, ma in fondo al mio cuore so già che lotterò. A questo punto le carte sono tutte scoperte, ci siamo detti tutto quello che non ci andava di noi e del nostro rapporto, degli errori miei e delle reazioni sbagliate sue. Ci doveva essere un terzo perché capissi i miei sbagli? ok, mi assumo le mie responsabilità. Doveva proprio incontrarlo per aumentere la cattiveria nei miei confronti? Ok, si assume le sue responsabilità. Ma entrambi vogliamo ripartire più forti di prima. Ce la faremo? Il tempo lo dirà, ma farò di tutto perché accada. Con la coscienza pulita e la convinzione che in un certo senso siamo pari. Più o meno.


Posso dirti che la tua lei incomincia a starmi un filino sulle palle
In questo forum non si fa altro che parlare di sincerità, dialogo ecc ecc
Adesso qualcuno mi deve spiegare come cazzo si fa ad uscire di casa e dire al proprio compagno che sta soffrendo per noi che si esce ad incontrare un altro.
Ma cambiava così tanto se si toglieva lo sfizio di vederlo, per capire (io non so se ci abbia scopato o no) senza dirtelo e poi decidere che fare?
Ma come cazzo si fa a uscire sapendo che l'uomo con cui bene o male si è passato un po' della vita è a casa che si strugge pensando a cosa stiamo facendo in quel momento?
Sarò stronza e non c'è dubbio ma io proprio non ce l'avrei fatta.
Ora però daglielo l'out out. O con te o con lui. E fatti sentire. Mi sembra che ancora sei un po' troppo intimidito


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Posso dirti che la tua lei incomincia a starmi un filino sulle palle
> In questo forum non si fa altro che parlare di sincerità, dialogo ecc ecc
> Adesso qualcuno mi deve spiegare come cazzo si fa ad uscire di casa e dire al proprio compagno che sta soffrendo per noi che si esce ad incontrare un altro.
> Ma cambiava così tanto se si toglieva lo sfizio di vederlo, per capire (io non so se ci abbia scopato o no) senza dirtelo e poi decidere che fare?
> ...


Infatti.Per una questione di rispetto non avrebbe proprio dovuto incontrarlo l'altro,aveva fatto la sua scelta?basta.Mi spiace ma sta cosa è assurda,e ripartire così,è pensare di fare roma milano con una macchina che fuma parecchio....


----------



## Simba (28 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Libero di vederla come vuoi,e mi spiace dirtelo ma non ripartite su basi solide.Poi la scelta è la tua,se ti sta bene avere accanto una donna che quando è in difficoltà si guarda intorno....!


No certo che no, ma ti assicuro che ha lottato molto prima di cedere. Forse me ne sarei andato, forse anche prima, forse avrei tradito anch'io. Non mi sono mai considerato uno stinco di santo, ma non ho mai mancato di rispetto a lei. Diciamo che ripartiamo come una nuova avventura e vediamo dove ci porta.


----------



## erab (28 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso dirti che la tua lei incomincia a starmi un filino sulle palle
> In questo forum non si fa altro che parlare di sincerità, dialogo ecc ecc
> Adesso qualcuno mi deve spiegare come cazzo si fa ad uscire di casa e dire al proprio compagno che sta soffrendo per noi che si esce ad incontrare un altro.
> Ma cambiava così tanto se si toglieva lo sfizio di vederlo, per capire (io non so se ci abbia scopato o no) senza dirtelo e poi decidere che fare?
> ...


:umile::umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> No certo che no, ma ti assicuro che ha lottato molto prima di cedere. Forse me ne sarei andato, forse anche prima, forse avrei tradito anch'io. Non mi sono mai considerato uno stinco di santo, ma non ho mai mancato di rispetto a lei. Diciamo che ripartiamo come una nuova avventura e vediamo dove ci porta.


da una parte ti stimo ,dall'altra mi sembri un po' tafazziano


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti.Per una questione di rispetto non avrebbe proprio dovuto incontrarlo l'altro,aveva fatto la sua scelta?basta.Mi spiace ma sta cosa è assurda,e ripartire così,è pensare di fare roma milano con una macchina che fuma parecchio....


Sul questo siamo d'accordissimo. Non avrebbe dovuto. Ma se proprio devi farlo, perchè vuoi metterti alla prova, perchè ti sembra ti aiuti a capire ecc ecc. Ma fallo senza dirglielo. Risparmiagli l'ennesima umiliazione


----------



## lothar57 (28 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso dirti che la tua lei incomincia a starmi un filino sulle palle
> In questo forum non si fa altro che parlare di sincerità, dialogo ecc ecc
> Adesso qualcuno mi deve spiegare come cazzo si fa ad uscire di casa e dire al proprio compagno che sta soffrendo per noi che si esce ad incontrare un altro.
> Ma cambiava così tanto se si toglieva lo sfizio di vederlo, per capire (io non so se ci abbia scopato o no) senza dirtelo e poi decidere che fare?
> ...



:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Simba*



Simba ha detto:


> No certo che no, ma ti assicuro che ha lottato molto prima di cedere. Forse me ne sarei andato, forse anche prima, forse avrei tradito anch'io. Non mi sono mai considerato uno stinco di santo, ma non ho mai mancato di rispetto a lei. Diciamo che ripartiamo come una nuova avventura e vediamo dove ci porta.


Ma quanti anni hai?io 42 e leggere che la tua lei ha lottato molto prima di cedere mi convince poco.Non DOVEVA mettersi nella condizione di lottare per non cedere.Sono sincero:sei coinvolto e vuoi vedere le cose come ti conviene,per attenuare la posizione della tua donna e posso capirlo,ma la realtà a mio avviso è molto diversa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso dirti che la tua lei incomincia a starmi un filino sulle palle
> In questo forum non si fa altro che parlare di sincerità, dialogo ecc ecc
> Adesso qualcuno mi deve spiegare come cazzo si fa ad uscire di casa e dire al proprio compagno che sta soffrendo per noi che si esce ad incontrare un altro.
> Ma cambiava così tanto se si toglieva lo sfizio di vederlo, per capire (io non so se ci abbia scopato o no) senza dirtelo e poi decidere che fare?
> ...


Sono d'accordo. Un po' di discrezione non guasterebbe. Ma  come ha sottolineato simba, forse lei si è comportata e lui l'ha trattata come una bambina all'interno del loro rapporto: e non si diventa adulti da un giorno all'altro.


----------



## gas (28 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Un po' di discrezione non guasterebbe. Ma come ha sottolineato simba, forse lei si è comportata e lui l'ha trattata come una bambina all'interno del loro rapporto: e non si diventa adulti da un giorno all'altro.


credo che sia più una questione di buongusto e rispetto


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Sul questo siamo d'accordissimo. Non avrebbe dovuto. Ma se proprio devi farlo, perchè vuoi metterti alla prova, perchè ti sembra ti aiuti a capire ecc ecc. Ma fallo senza dirglielo. Risparmiagli l'ennesima umiliazione


Non doveva proprio farlo,e non farlo e non dirlo.Invece lo ha detto,per plulirsi una coscienza sporca e lo ha pure fatto perchè è interessata al terzo.


----------



## gas (28 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non doveva proprio farlo,e non farlo e non dirlo.Invece lo ha detto,per plulirsi una coscienza sporca e lo ha pure fatto perchè è interessata al terzo.


è uno solo?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non doveva proprio farlo,e non farlo e non dirlo.Invece lo ha detto,per* plulirsi una coscienza *sporca e lo ha pure fatto perchè è interessata al terzo.


quotone


----------



## Simba (28 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso dirti che la tua lei incomincia a starmi un filino sulle palle
> In questo forum non si fa altro che parlare di sincerità, dialogo ecc ecc
> Adesso qualcuno mi deve spiegare come cazzo si fa ad uscire di casa e dire al proprio compagno che sta soffrendo per noi che si esce ad incontrare un altro.
> Ma cambiava così tanto se si toglieva lo sfizio di vederlo, per capire (io non so se ci abbia scopato o no) senza dirtelo e poi decidere che fare?
> ...


Bhe certo non sono stato a casa a vederla uscire e aspettarla che tornasse, c'è un limite anche alla decenza. Ci siamo dati un orario in cui lei doveva essere a casa e io anche e a quel ora siamo arrivati. Il resto te lo lascio immaginare. Continua a scrivermi da questa mattina, ma oggi devo pensare io è gli ho chiesto di non farlo e di lasciarmi in pace


----------



## Simba (28 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Un po' di discrezione non guasterebbe. Ma  come ha sottolineato simba, forse lei si è comportata e lui l'ha trattata come una bambina all'interno del loro rapporto: e non si diventa adulti da un giorno all'altro.


Gia..


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Bhe certo non sono stato a casa a vederla uscire e aspettarla che tornasse, c'è un limite anche alla decenza. Ci siamo dati un orario in cui lei doveva essere a casa e io anche e a quel ora siamo arrivati. Il resto te lo lascio immaginare. Continua a scrivermi da questa mattina, ma oggi devo pensare io è gli ho chiesto di non farlo e di lasciarmi in pace


ah bè. così è decisamente meglio
Ma per favore.......


----------



## gas (28 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Bhe certo non sono stato a casa a vederla uscire e aspettarla che tornasse, c'è un limite anche alla decenza. Ci siamo dati un orario in cui lei doveva essere a casa e io anche e a quel ora siamo arrivati. Il resto te lo lascio immaginare. Continua a scrivermi da questa mattina, ma oggi devo pensare io è gli ho chiesto di non farlo e di lasciarmi in pace


si sarà fatta almeno una doccia prima di venirsi a coricare vicino a te.... almeno esteriormente era palesemente pulita


----------



## viola di mare (28 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, vi aggiorno un po' e rispondo ai post ultimi. Si alla fine c'è andata, s'è in incontrata col tipo. Sono arrabbiato, potrei non esserlo? Ha fatto la sua scelta e il bello o il brutto, vedetela come volete, e' che c'è andata chiedendomi il permesso...della serie c'è l'ho mandata io. O almeno e' quello che voleva lei. Ma su questo punto sono stato chiaro con lei. Per quanto io abbia commesso un sacco di errori, la decisione di avere una relazione al di fuori di noi e di incontrarlo ieri e' stata sua e soltanto sua. Non si tratta di salame di carne extra, può dirmi che ha scopato o non scopato, io non lo saprò mai per davvero. Ma so' quello che voglio. Vi faccio una domanda a voi. Ma è meglio una scopata extra o un coinvolgimento sentimentale? Sono molto ferito e non mi va di parlare e vederla, ma in fondo al mio cuore so già che lotterò. A questo punto le carte sono tutte scoperte, ci siamo detti tutto quello che non ci andava di noi e del nostro rapporto, degli errori miei e delle reazioni sbagliate sue. Ci doveva essere un terzo perché capissi i miei sbagli? ok, mi assumo le mie responsabilità. Doveva proprio incontrarlo per aumentere la cattiveria nei miei confronti? Ok, si assume le sue responsabilità. Ma entrambi vogliamo ripartire più forti di prima. Ce la faremo? Il tempo lo dirà, ma farò di tutto perché accada. Con la coscienza pulita e la convinzione che in un certo senso siamo pari. Più o meno.





farfalla ha detto:


> Posso dirti che la tua lei incomincia a starmi un filino sulle palle
> In questo forum non si fa altro che parlare di sincerità, dialogo ecc ecc
> Adesso qualcuno mi deve spiegare come cazzo si fa ad uscire di casa e dire al proprio compagno che sta soffrendo per noi che si esce ad incontrare un altro.
> Ma cambiava così tanto se si toglieva lo sfizio di vederlo, per capire (io non so se ci abbia scopato o no) senza dirtelo e poi decidere che fare?
> ...



e se lei lo avesse fatto per mettere alla prova lui? o solo per fargli provare quello che lei ha provato per 3 anni? o solo per vendicarsi un pochino?

poi magari nemmeno ci è andata ma glielo ha lasciato credere oppure ci è andata ed è stata pure bene...

io credo che 3 anni siano tanti a sentirsi trasparenti al fianco dell'uomo che ami, inoltre lui l'ha sempre trattata da bambina e lei così si è comportata...

io non mi sento di biasimarla più di tanto, gli ha mancato di rispetto, verissimo, e lui allora? si è accorto di lei solo quando l'ha perduta...

non è così difficile da capire secondo me...


----------



## gas (28 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> e se lei lo avesse fatto per mettere alla prova lui? o solo per fargli provare quello che lei ha provato per 3 anni? o solo per vendicarsi un pochino?
> 
> poi magari nemmeno ci è andata ma glielo ha lasciato credere oppure ci è andata ed è stata pure bene...
> 
> ...


lasciamo dire che sono comunque due comportamenti ben diversi
LUI, l'ha trascurata
LEI, lo tradisce


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> e se lei lo avesse fatto per mettere alla prova lui? o solo per fargli provare quello che lei ha provato per 3 anni? o solo per vendicarsi un pochino?
> 
> poi magari nemmeno ci è andata ma glielo ha lasciato credere oppure ci è andata ed è stata pure bene...
> 
> ...


Ok,spesso capisci quando perdi la persona.Allora poteva lasciarlo.No così non va bene,stai con qualcuno e finisci sotto un altro fringuello.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2013)

Penso sempre che, su errori fatti, e su errori commessi per errori degli altri, si arriva soltanto a sbagliare sempre più. In questo caso lei non solo ha sbagliato, ma sta dando a Simba quella opportunità di poter guardare meglio.....al momento sta scoprendo che la sua donna sembra essere una ragazzina che va presa per la mano e accompagnata. 

Quasi quasi in questo momento sarei propenso a consigliare a simba, che, la smettesse di essere comprensivo e di non trattenersi su nulla. Senza però cercare la lite, ma basta bypassare determinati atteggiamenti.  Ti sei preso la tua responsabilità? hai capito i tuoi errori? Perfetto, ora è il momento di far uscire quelli suoi, perchè tutti sanno che gli errori stanno sempre da entrambe le parti, a volte si fa finta di non vederli. Cercateli e risolveteli. stavolta diversamente.


----------



## viola di mare (28 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> lasciamo dire che sono comunque due comportamenti ben diversi
> LUI, l'ha trascurata
> LEI, lo tradisce




lui l'ha trascurata ed ignorata per 3 anni = CERTO

lei lo tradisce = INCERTO


si fa presto a parlare...


----------



## Simba (28 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> e se lei lo avesse fatto per mettere alla prova lui? o *solo per fargli provare quello che lei ha provato per 3 anni? o solo per vendicarsi un pochino?*
> 
> poi magari nemmeno ci è andata ma glielo ha lasciato credere oppure ci è andata ed è stata pure bene...
> 
> ...



Chi sei mia moglie? Queste sono le sue parole.


----------



## gas (28 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,spesso capisci quando perdi la persona.Allora poteva lasciarlo.No così non va bene,stai con qualcuno e finisci sotto un* altro fringuello*.


quà da noi si dice salciccia di Bra. E' molto rinomata :smile:


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> lui l'ha trascurata ed ignorata per 3 anni = CERTO
> 
> lei lo tradisce = INCERTO
> 
> ...


Lei è stata molto scorretta=certo!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> e se lei lo avesse fatto per mettere alla prova lui? o solo per fargli provare quello che lei ha provato per 3 anni? o solo per vendicarsi un pochino?
> 
> poi magari nemmeno ci è andata ma glielo ha lasciato credere oppure ci è andata ed è stata pure bene...
> 
> ...


Ti assicuro che sono una di quelle che qui dentro la può capire perfettamente.
La vendetta e l'umiliazione non c'entrano con quello che ha passato (secondo me) se prova qualcosa per lui.


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso dirti che la tua lei incomincia a starmi un filino sulle palle
> In questo forum non si fa altro che parlare di sincerità, dialogo ecc ecc
> Adesso qualcuno mi deve spiegare come cazzo si fa ad uscire di casa e dire al proprio compagno che sta soffrendo per noi che si esce ad incontrare un altro.
> Ma cambiava così tanto se si toglieva lo sfizio di vederlo, per capire (io non so se ci abbia scopato o no) senza dirtelo e poi decidere che fare?
> ...



tuttavia, una volta che si è introdotto nella coppia l'argomento del terzo, è difficile dire cosa sia corretto dire/far sapere al riguardo e cosa no
tipo gli eventuali incontri
sono le incertezze della sincerità e del dialogo ad ogni costo, temo...


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Simba*



Simba ha detto:


> Chi sei mia moglie? Queste sono le sue parole.


E certo e che doveva dire?


----------



## Simba (28 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> si sarà fatta almeno una doccia prima di venirsi a coricare vicino a te.... almeno esteriormente era palesemente pulita


Non ciò dormito io vicino a lei


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,spesso capisci quando perdi la persona.Allora poteva lasciarlo.No così non va bene,stai con qualcuno e finisci sotto un altro fringuello.


Avi na vita che scrivo questo. E' dall'inizio del 3d che scrivo questo.


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Avi na vita che scrivo questo. E' dall'inizio del 3d che scrivo questo.


Appunto!!!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> lui l'ha trascurata ed ignorata per 3 anni = CERTO
> 
> *lei lo tradisce = INCERTO
> *
> ...



Vero
ma vederlo e diglielo dopo che lui si è mostrato pentito per quello che ha fatto è una carognata
Ripeto poteva evitarglielo


----------



## viola di mare (28 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,spesso capisci quando perdi la persona.Allora poteva lasciarlo.No così non va bene,stai con qualcuno e finisci sotto un altro fringuello.





Ultimo ha detto:


> Penso sempre che, su errori fatti, e su errori commessi per errori degli altri, si arriva soltanto a sbagliare sempre più. In questo caso lei non solo ha sbagliato, ma sta dando a Simba quella opportunità di poter guardare meglio.....al momento sta scoprendo che la sua donna sembra essere una ragazzina che va presa per la mano e accompagnata.
> 
> Quasi quasi in questo momento sarei propenso a consigliare a simba, che, la smettesse di essere comprensivo e di non trattenersi su nulla. Senza però cercare la lite, ma basta bypassare determinati atteggiamenti. Ti sei preso la tua responsabilità? hai capito i tuoi errori? Perfetto, ora è il momento di far uscire quelli suoi, perchè tutti sanno che gli errori stanno sempre da entrambe le parti, a volte si fa finta di non vederli. Cercateli e risolveteli. stavolta diversamente.





viola di mare ha detto:


> lui l'ha trascurata ed ignorata per 3 anni = CERTO
> 
> lei lo tradisce = INCERTO
> 
> ...



madonna mia ma voi nella vostra vita non avete mai fatto una ripicca?

siete tutti così puri di animo?

io le ho fatte e mi sono pure divertita tanto.

sono una brutta persona? può essere, ma non mi importa...

io lo avrei fatto tornare da me e poi lo avrei colpito perchè quasto si meritava per i 3 anni che mi aveva fatto passare!



Daniele esci da questo corpo!


----------



## gas (28 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Non ciò dormito io vicino a lei


ma non hai scritto che vi siete dati appuntamento ad una certa ora?


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto!!!


APPUNTO SI! il maiuscolo è voluto fortemente.


----------



## viola di mare (28 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Chi sei mia moglie? Queste sono le sue parole.



no no tranquillo, io con lui non ci vivo da tre anni


----------



## gas (28 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che sono una di quelle che qui dentro la può capire perfettamente.
> La vendetta e l'umiliazione non c'entrano con quello che ha passato (secondo me) se prova qualcosa per lui.


quoto


----------



## viola di mare (28 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che sono una di quelle che qui dentro la può capire perfettamente.
> La vendetta e l'umiliazione non c'entrano con quello che ha passato (secondo me) se prova qualcosa per lui.



io mi sono tolta una sfizio proprio perchè provavo, e tanto...

dolore sopratutto e amore.

quando non mi frega, non mi frega punto!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> madonna mia ma voi nella vostra vita non avete mai fatto una ripicca?
> 
> siete tutti così puri di animo?
> 
> ...


Ripeto quello che ha scritto oscuro e che scrivo io dall'inizio del 3D, Il tradimento non è l'unica opzione quando in una coppia qualcosa non va. Usciamo e uscite fuori dalla parola tradimento, cominciamo a pensare che oltre il pisello o la figa abbiamo anche un cervello che va oltre questi, ma essendo in un forum a tema, sembra quasi che il tradimento ne debba far parte come soluzione primaria ai problemi.


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> madonna mia ma voi nella vostra vita non avete mai fatto una ripicca?
> 
> siete tutti così puri di animo?
> 
> ...


Ma secondo te io sto tre anni con una donna che mi rende la vita difficile?aspetto tre anni,per poi fare le ripicche stupide per riprendermi una donna che per tre anni mi ha ignorato?magari penso di valere di più,e magari penso che l'avrei mandata a quel paese,magari capiva e tornavamo insieme,senza bisogno di mezzucci,ripicche e scopate extra.Viola non sono d'accordo!!!!


----------



## gas (28 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ripeto quello che ha scritto oscuro e che scrivo io dall'inizio del 3D, Il tradimento non è l'unica opzione quando in una coppia qualcosa non va. Usciamo e uscite fuori dalla parola tradimento, cominciamo a pensare che oltre il pisello o la figa abbiamo anche un cervello che va oltre questi, ma essendo in un forum a tema, sembra quasi che il tradimento ne debba far parte come soluzione primaria ai problemi.


corretto.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ripeto quello che ha scritto oscuro e che scrivo io dall'inizio del 3D, *Il tradimento non è l'unica opzione quando in una coppia qualcosa non va*. Usciamo e uscite fuori dalla parola tradimento, cominciamo a pensare che oltre il pisello o la figa abbiamo anche un cervello che va oltre questi, ma essendo in un forum a tema, sembra quasi che il tradimento ne debba far parte come soluzione primaria ai problemi.


Qualcuno ha mai scritto che è l'unica opazione?


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> corretto.


Minchia, appena ti lessi pensai... madò ha la facoltà di correggermi la grammatica! :rotfl:


----------



## Simba (28 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma non hai scritto che vi siete dati appuntamento ad una certa ora?



Si vero. Ma Non ho voluto dormire io nel letto di fianco lei. non ci riuscivo. Ma non ciò nemmeno provato a farlo. Lei di la e io di qua.


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> madonna mia ma voi nella vostra vita non avete mai fatto una ripicca?
> 
> siete tutti così puri di animo?
> 
> ...



vabbè, ma tu mica volevi ricominciare! lei, non sappiamo...

le ripicche possono anche appagare momentaneamente il desiderio di rivalsa, ma hanno il difetto di diventare facilmente il punto di non ritorno
intendo dire che umiliando in modo grave il partner, può essere che questi non ne voglia più sapere di noi...chissà?


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha mai scritto che è l'unica opazione?


OPAZIONE SOLO TU!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*FREE*



free ha detto:


> vabbè, ma tu mica volevi ricominciare! lei, non sappiamo...
> 
> le ripicche possono anche appagare momentaneamente il desiderio di rivalsa, ma hanno il difetto di diventare facilmente il punto di non ritorno
> intendo dire che umiliando in modo grave il partner, può essere che questi non ne voglia più sapere di noi...chissà?


Sempre tanto di cappella....ssempre!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, ma tu mica volevi ricominciare! lei, non sappiamo...
> 
> le ripicche possono anche appagare momentaneamente il desiderio di rivalsa, ma hanno il difetto di diventare facilmente il punto di non ritorno
> intendo dire che umiliando in modo grave il partner, può essere che questi non ne voglia più sapere di noi...chissà?


quoto


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> OPAZIONE SOLO TU!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:bleble:


----------



## gas (28 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia, appena ti lessi pensai... madò ha la facoltà di correggermi la grammatica! :rotfl:


non mi permetterei mai :smile:


----------



## viola di mare (28 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ripeto quello che ha scritto oscuro e che scrivo io dall'inizio del 3D, Il tradimento non è l'unica opzione quando in una coppia qualcosa non va. Usciamo e uscite fuori dalla parola tradimento, cominciamo a pensare che oltre il pisello o la figa abbiamo anche un cervello che va oltre questi, ma essendo in un forum a tema, sembra quasi che il tradimento ne debba far parte come soluzione primaria ai problemi.






oscuro ha detto:


> Ma secondo te io sto tre anni con una donna che mi rende la vita difficile?aspetto tre anni,per poi fare le ripicche stupide per riprendermi una donna che per tre anni mi ha ignorato?magari penso di valere di più,e magari penso che l'avrei mandata a quel paese,magari capiva e tornavamo insieme,senza bisogno di mezzucci,ripicche e scopate extra.Viola non sono d'accordo!!!!




cambiate angolazione un attimo:

lei è stata 3 anni con lui a chiedere, a dire, a far notare e lui una settimana timbrava il cartellino e poi ricominciava... per 3 lunghissimi anni in cui lei non si è sentita libera, dentro non sentiva che poteva essere lasciata andare perchè lui a scadenza rimarcava il territorio per quel tanto che bastava a tenerla con se...


poi si è rotta i coglioni!!! ha conosciuto uno che A PAROLE la faceva sentire qualcuno, non un essere trasparente da riprendere a settimane alterne, e lo ha usato per ferire il suo compagno, per fargli provare un po di quello che ha provato lei...

da mo che l'avevo fatto io!!!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha mai scritto che è l'unica opazione?



Ho risposto a viola, pensando che la sua ripicca sia stato il tradimento, altre frasi del genere in passate sono state usate. Se poi la ripicca che ho capito io e le frasi che ho capito io non erano rivolte al tradimento, vuol dire che mi sono sbagliato.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> cambiate angolazione un attimo:
> 
> lei è stata 3 anni con lui a chiedere, a dire, a far notare e lui una settimana timbrava il cartellino e poi ricominciava... per 3 lunghissimi anni in cui lei non si è sentita libera, dentro non sentiva che poteva essere lasciata andare perchè lui a scadenza rimarcava il territorio per quel tanto che bastava a tenerla con se...
> 
> ...


Potava mandarlo a fanculo lasciandolo.


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



viola di mare ha detto:


> cambiate angolazione un attimo:
> 
> lei è stata 3 anni con lui a chiedere, a dire, a far notare e lui una settimana timbrava il cartellino e poi ricominciava... per 3 lunghissimi anni in cui lei non si è sentita libera, dentro non sentiva che poteva essere lasciata andare perchè lui a scadenza rimarcava il territorio per quel tanto che bastava a tenerla con se...
> 
> ...


Posso capire ma non condividere.Non amo mettermi sullo stesso piano di chi sbaglia,non è mai una cosa giusta.


----------



## gas (28 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> cambiate angolazione un attimo:
> 
> lei è stata 3 anni con lui a chiedere, a dire, a far notare e lui una settimana timbrava il cartellino e poi ricominciava... per 3 lunghissimi anni in cui lei non si è sentita libera, dentro non sentiva che poteva essere lasciata andare perchè lui a scadenza rimarcava il territorio per quel tanto che bastava a tenerla con se...
> 
> ...


ciò non toglie che ha peccato di buon gusto


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> cambiate angolazione un attimo:
> 
> lei è stata 3 anni con lui a chiedere, a dire, a far notare e lui una settimana timbrava il cartellino e poi ricominciava... per 3 lunghissimi anni in cui lei non si è sentita libera, dentro non sentiva che poteva essere lasciata andare perchè lui a scadenza rimarcava il territorio per quel tanto che bastava a tenerla con se...
> 
> ...



fa niente, perchè se tu ci tieni ancora ad una persona, non lo metti in brutte situazioni, pressochè irreparabili!
se lo fai è perchè ti sei rotta i cojones definitivamente
ti pare?


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso capire ma non condividere.Non amo mettermi sullo stesso piano di chi sbaglia,non è mai una cosa giusta.


Di nuovo? la smetti? ho già scritto io mille volte questo. A te non ti attaccano, come mai?:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Di nuovo? la smetti? ho già scritto io mille volte questo. A te non ti attaccano, come mai?:mrgreen:


30 cm di buoni motivi.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> fa niente, perchè se tu ci tieni ancora ad una persona, non lo metti in brutte situazioni, pressochè irreparabili!
> se lo fai è perchè ti sei rotta i cojones definitivamente
> ti pare?


Ecco, a questo punto lei dovrebbe lasciarlo, almeno possiamo dire che il suo crollo ha una motivazione plausibile. Non gliene fotteva più nulla.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> 30 cm di buoni motivi.



auahhaahaahahahaha.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> cambiate angolazione un attimo:
> 
> lei è stata 3 anni con lui a chiedere, a dire, a far notare e lui una settimana timbrava il cartellino e poi ricominciava... per 3 lunghissimi anni in cui lei non si è sentita libera, dentro non sentiva che poteva essere lasciata andare perchè lui a scadenza rimarcava il territorio per quel tanto che bastava a tenerla con se...
> 
> ...



E' questo che trovo sbagliato. uno il fatto che usi un altro per.... 
Secondo, la capisco benissimo, capisco l'esigenza di trovare qualcuno che ti faccia sentire di nuovo donna ecc ecc. Fino a qui niente da dire. Sbagliato ma capibile.
Non capisco l'umiliazione. non ora. Non adesso che lui vuole riprovarci
 Suo marito non la cercava ma non perchè scopava con altre (in questo caso avrei anche potuto capire ma io non mi sarei abbassata allo stesso livello) ma per mille cazzi suoi che sicuramente andrebbero risolti. 
Non mi dovrei far coinvolgere in queste storie perchè mi accorgo di viverle in prima persona.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ciò non toglie che ha peccato di buon gusto





free ha detto:


> fa niente, perchè se tu ci tieni ancora ad una persona, non lo metti in brutte situazioni, pressochè irreparabili!
> se lo fai è perchè ti sei rotta i cojones definitivamente
> ti pare?


:up:


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2013)

Ciao

ok ... sono stata sia tradita ... sia dimenticata per quattro anni. 

cosa è più umiliante? cosa faccia veramente più male? 
beh, lascio indovinare ... 

ho scelto diversamente ... ho chiuso. 
ma sinceramente ... lui ha chiuso tanti anni fa, comportandosi così.

l'avevo scritto all'inizio ... a tradire, secondo me, è stato prima Simba.
ci sono tanti modi di tradire ... il saltello sotto le lenzuola, quasi sembra una carezza. 

Lei? ... non mi sembra che abbia un grande repertorio, di come affrontare ... 
E non capisco, l'incontro con l'altro ... in che cosa dovrebbe aiutare in una situazione del genere. 
Non capisco neanche te Simba. Cioè, ma stiamo scherzando? Tu la fai andare? Così?
No, avrei posto una condizione. Se vai ... rimani. Se resti ... riproviamo. 
Un po' di rispetto, una volta scoperte le carte! Per se e per l'altro. 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok ... sono stata sia tradita ... sia dimenticata per quattro anni.
> 
> ...


Perfetto!Ma quello di simba non è tradire,secondo me.


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto!Ma quello di simba non è tradire,secondo me.



Ciao

ha mancato alla parola data ... di stare accanto a lei, 
nel bene e nel male. 

si potrebbe persino chiedersi, ma erano ancora una coppia? 
lei ha chiesto e fatto ... lui ha ignorato ... 
che stare assieme è? 

sienne


----------



## viola di mare (28 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso capire ma non condividere.Non amo mettermi sullo stesso piano di chi sbaglia,non è mai una cosa giusta.





gas ha detto:


> ciò non toglie che ha peccato di buon gusto





free ha detto:


> fa niente, perchè se tu ci tieni ancora ad una persona, non lo metti in brutte situazioni, pressochè irreparabili!
> se lo fai è perchè ti sei rotta i cojones definitivamente
> ti pare?





Ultimo ha detto:


> auahhaahaahahahaha.



vabbè tanto non riesco a farmi capire...

fatto sta che sta donna è rimasta con lui perchè nonostante tutto si faceva bastare le briciole che lui le lanciava...

dopo si è rotta le palle e voi date per scontato che ha smesso anche di amarlo e che allora lo doveva lasciare...


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ha mancato alla parola data ... di stare accanto a lei,
> nel bene e nel male.
> ...


Si,tu mi ignori io ti lascio.Puoi scegliere.Ma io ti ignoro tu mi tradisci,non mi fai scegliere perchè agisci alle mie spalle.Ragazzi c'è una bella differenza,ora giratela come volete,ma la donna di simba è imperdonabile.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' questo che trovo sbagliato. uno il fatto che usi un altro per....
> Secondo, la capisco benissimo, capisco l'esigenza di trovare qualcuno che ti faccia sentire di nuovo donna ecc ecc. Fino a qui niente da dire. Sbagliato ma capibile.
> Non capisco l'umiliazione. non ora. Non adesso che lui vuole riprovarci
> Suo marito non la cercava ma non perchè scopava con altre (in questo caso avrei anche potuto capire ma io non mi sarei abbassata allo stesso livello) ma per mille cazzi suoi che sicuramente andrebbero risolti.
> Non mi dovrei far coinvolgere in queste storie perchè mi accorgo di viverle in prima persona.



Ad ognuno di noi capita di vivere o rivivere situazioni raccontate, in questo caso io rivivo quei momenti in cui a casa non stavo bene, facevo il galletto fuori ma non ho tradito. Nel tempo ho cercato di recuperarmi e ci sono riuscito e non a detta mia, ma di mia moglie. Il resto è un'altra storia che segue il tradimento suo. 

Credo sia normale farfalla, no?


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*No*



viola di mare ha detto:


> vabbè tanto non riesco a farmi capire...
> 
> fatto sta che sta donna è rimasta con lui perchè nonostante tutto si faceva bastare le briciole che lui le lanciava...
> 
> dopo si è rotta le palle e voi date per scontato che ha smesso anche di amarlo e che allora lo doveva lasciare...


No viola e che vuoi rendere lecito un comportamento scorretto.Essere rimasta con lui è una scelta,rompersi le palle ci può stare,ma frequentare uno di nascosto no.Da quel momento passi dalla parte del torto.


----------



## gas (28 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> vabbè tanto non riesco a farmi capire...
> 
> fatto sta che sta donna è rimasta con lui perchè nonostante tutto si faceva bastare le briciole che lui le lanciava...
> 
> dopo si è rotta le palle e voi date per scontato che ha smesso anche di amarlo e che allora lo doveva lasciare...


se non aveva voglia di lottare per ridimere quelle situazioni antipatiche che lui evidenziava in casa, si
ma avrebbe dovuto evitare di informarlo sulle sue uscite scoparecce


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,tu mi ignori io ti lascio.Puoi scegliere.Ma io ti ignoro tu mi tradisci,non mi fai scegliere perchè agisci alle mie spalle.Ragazzi c'è una bella differenza,ora giratela come volete,ma la donna di simba è imperdonabile.



Sorrido, sai perchè? perchè si stanno ripetendo frasi già dette.


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,tu mi ignori io ti lascio.Puoi scegliere.Ma io ti ignoro tu mi tradisci,non mi fai scegliere perchè agisci alle mie spalle.Ragazzi c'è una bella differenza,ora giratela come volete,ma la donna di simba è imperdonabile.



Ciao

fa come vuoi ... lei glielo ha anche detto (scritto da Simba),
lei ha preso le reazioni di Simba come un messaggio ... che non vi è più nulla. 

Ora, se ne poteva andare anche lui ... 
Invece di ignorare, non desiderarla e spolverarla di tanto in tanto. 

Ma solo la "trombata" avete in testa? Lui ha tradito e come! 
L'ha presa proprio per fessa! 

sienne


----------



## viola di mare (28 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,tu mi ignori io ti lascio.Puoi scegliere.Ma io ti ignoro *tu mi tradisci*,non mi fai scegliere perchè agisci alle mie spalle.Ragazzi c'è una bella differenza,ora giratela come volete,ma la donna di simba è imperdonabile.



secondo me no!


secondo me è lui imperdonabile


se tu mi ignori ed io continuamente te lo dico non mi lasci alcuna scelta...


e non è detto che ti tradisca...

che ti umili lasciandotelo credere si invece...


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> fa come vuoi ... lei glielo ha anche detto (scritto da Simba),
> lei ha preso le reazioni di Simba come un messaggio ... che non vi è più nulla.
> ...


E lei ci si è fatta prendere per fessa....!


----------



## Simba (28 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No viola e che vuoi rendere lecito un comportamento scorretto.Essere rimasta con lui è una scelta,rompersi le palle ci può stare,ma frequentare uno di nascosto no.Da quel momento passi dalla parte del torto.


E' quello che gli ho detto


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2013)

Ciao

capiamoci ... non sto giustificando lei, per nulla! 
è un conto a parte.

il tradimento ... non ha giustificazioni.

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> fa come vuoi ... lei glielo ha anche detto (scritto da Simba),
> lei ha preso le reazioni di Simba come un messaggio ... che non vi è più nulla.
> ...


Sembra quasi invece che per lei la trombata in testa sia passata. E siamo noi ad aver la trombata in testa? uhm... 

Ma da quando i problemi coniugali non ci sono? apparteniamo tutti alla casa del mulino bianco per caso? oppure adesso ad un cenno di problemi si pensa a cornificare?


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Simba*



Simba ha detto:


> E' quello che gli ho detto


E per fortuna,lei ha ascoltato ed è uscita per incontrarlo,a simba e dai....!


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E lei ci si è fatta prendere per fessa....!


Ciao

ecco ... stanno alla pari ...
lui si è fatto anche prendere per fesso ...
in quanto, lei gli chiede anche il permesso ...

e questo ... la racconta luuuuuuuunga!

sienne


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> cambiate angolazione un attimo:[...]


non è questione di purezza d'animo, ma se si decide di riprovare come coppia, lo si fa sullo stesso livello.
se poi uno dei due si sente in credito e lo fa pesare sull'altro, si comincia malissimo.
non riesco a concepire l'idea di pareggiare i conti in un rapporto tra persone che hanno costruito qualcosa insieme e che hanno deciso di rimettersi in gioco.


----------



## viola di mare (28 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> E' quello che gli ho detto



e certo che glielo hai detto: ti ha dato lenza per aggrapparti a qualcosa e smezzare la coscienza zozza!!!


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Mille*



MillePensieri ha detto:


> non è questione di purezza d'animo, ma se si decide di riprovare come coppia, lo si fa sullo stesso livello.
> se poi uno dei due si sente in credito e lo fa pesare sull'altro, si comincia malissimo.
> non riesco a concepire l'idea di pareggiare i conti in un rapporto tra persone che hanno costruito qualcosa insieme e che hanno deciso di rimettersi in gioco.


Tanto di cappella!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> non è questione di purezza d'animo, ma se si decide di riprovare come coppia, lo si fa sullo stesso livello.
> se poi uno dei due si sente in credito e lo fa pesare sull'altro, si comincia malissimo.
> non riesco a concepire l'idea di pareggiare i conti in un rapporto tra persone che hanno costruito qualcosa insieme e che hanno deciso di rimettersi in gioco.


:up:


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sembra quasi invece che per lei la trombata in testa sia passata. E siamo noi ad aver la trombata in testa? uhm...
> 
> Ma da quando i problemi coniugali non ci sono? apparteniamo tutti alla casa del mulino bianco per caso? oppure adesso ad un cenno di problemi si pensa a cornificare?


Ciao

bravo ... critica sterile ... 

sai benissimo che non la penso così,
ma che te lo faccio a dire ... 

sienne


----------



## perplesso (28 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> E' quello che gli ho detto


il punto è che tu NON dovevi uscire di casa e lasciarle campo libero,nemmeno per un giorno.

lei lo ha evidentemente interpretato come un via libera e si è comportata di conseguenza.

Posso anche avvallare l'accusa di mancanza di buon gusto nell'informarti che incontrava il tipo,ma non oltre questo.

Ma il punto di rottura lo hai toccato tu dando il segnale di non voler combattere per lei.

Sinceramente vi vedo molto male,anche perchè mi sembra che siate entrati nel loop delle accuse reciproche

PS: che tua moglie ti ha abbia poi fisicamente tradito o meno è dettaglio ormai irrilevante.    qui quello che è in forte dubbio è una reale volontà di riprovarci a ricostruire un rapporto sbrindellato da anni di errori su errori


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> bravo ... critica sterile ...
> 
> ...



No sienne, rileggiti la tua frase, è un controsenso. 

Se avessi voluto farti della critica, avrei citato quello che tu hai scritto, cioè che, l'errore di Simba è come un tradimento, uguale a quello della sua compagna.


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> il punto è che tu NON dovevi uscire di casa e lasciarle campo libero,nemmeno per un giorno.
> 
> lei lo ha evidentemente interpretato come un via libera e si è comportata di conseguenza.
> 
> ...



Ciao

quoto

sei molto più capace ad esprimerti!

sienne


----------



## Simba (28 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> e certo che glielo hai detto: ti ha dato lenza per aggrapparti a qualcosa e smezzare la coscienza zozza!!!


Lo penso anch'io


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Sarà*



perplesso ha detto:


> il punto è che tu NON dovevi uscire di casa e lasciarle campo libero,nemmeno per un giorno.
> 
> lei lo ha evidentemente interpretato come un via libera e si è comportata di conseguenza.
> 
> ...


Io sento odore di altro pitone dalla punta rosa...!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> vabbè tanto non riesco a farmi capire...
> 
> fatto sta che sta donna è rimasta con lui perchè nonostante tutto si faceva bastare le briciole che lui le lanciava...
> 
> dopo si è rotta le palle e voi date per scontato che ha smesso anche di amarlo e che allora lo doveva lasciare...


No Viola. io non dico che debba lasciarlo. Io dico che nel momento in cui lui ha tentato di ricostruire lei lo ha affossato
Ci può stare il tradimento, sono l'ultima che può esprimersi in questa cosa ma quando lui rinsavisce sta a te decidere se quell'uomo per te conta o no.
Se lo umilii in modo così evidente non dai un gran segno


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Simba*



Simba ha detto:


> Lo penso anch'io


Si ma tranquillo che la sua è molto peggio della tua....


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No Viola. io non dico che debba lasciarlo. Io dico che nel momento in cui lui ha tentato di ricostruire lei lo ha affossato
> Ci può stare il tradimento, sono l'ultima che può esprimersi in questa cosa ma quando lui rinsavisce sta a te decidere se quell'uomo per te conta o no.
> Se lo umilii in modo così evidente non dai un gran segno



:up:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> non è questione di purezza d'animo, ma se si decide di riprovare come coppia, lo si fa sullo stesso livello.
> se poi uno dei due si sente in credito e lo fa pesare sull'altro, si comincia malissimo.
> non riesco a concepire l'idea di pareggiare i conti in un rapporto tra persone che hanno costruito qualcosa insieme e che hanno deciso di rimettersi in gioco.


quoto


----------



## viola di mare (28 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> il punto è che tu NON dovevi uscire di casa e lasciarle campo libero,nemmeno per un giorno.
> 
> lei lo ha evidentemente interpretato come un via libera e si è comportata di conseguenza.
> 
> ...




:inlove:





Simba ha detto:


> Lo penso anch'io



come dice oscuro: Tanto di cappella! per l'onestà di riconoscere...


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No sienne, rileggiti la tua frase, è un controsenso.
> 
> Se avessi voluto farti della critica, avrei citato quello che tu hai scritto, cioè che, l'errore di Simba è come un tradimento, uguale a quello della sua compagna.


Ciao

per me ... è un modo di tradire. 
una mancanza alla parola data. 

la vita di coppia si fa in due 
(lo dice la parola stessa)
lui ha fatto, lui ha deciso ...
lei ... la spolveriamo, fino alla prossima!

mamma che umiliazione!

se mai, si può discutere, perché lo ritengo un tradimento. 
Un tradimento molto grave ... alla persona, alla individualità. 

PS: non sto giustificando lei! 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tanto di cappella la riconoscenza.


----------



## Simba (28 Agosto 2013)

Scrivo poco perché il lavoro non me lo permette, ma vi leggo e vi ringrazio per il contributo che mi state dando, davvero.


----------



## perplesso (28 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sento odore di altro pitone dalla punta rosa...!


ma cert che può essere.  come può essere che invece lei al tipo abbia detto no,ma ora sia avvelenata con Simba perchè ha rinunciato a qualcosa che la faceva sentire viva e Femmina

ripeto,il tradimento sostanziale è già avvenuto,perchè lei ha permesso ad un terzo di insinuarsi.   a livello emotivo.

e Simba non ha fatto nulla di nulla di concreto per reagire,salvo darle addirittura campo libero (!!!!!) per decidere......

quindi ora Simba si sente umiliato.  anche se ha fatto di tutto per farsi umiliare

e lei è piena di rancore verso di lui.

ripeto,li vedo male


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> il punto è che tu NON dovevi uscire di casa e lasciarle campo libero,nemmeno per un giorno.
> 
> lei lo ha evidentemente interpretato come un via libera e si è comportata di conseguenza.
> 
> ...


:up:

si è limitato ad attendere quando avrebbe dovuto agire, quoto.


----------



## viola di mare (28 Agosto 2013)

quello che leggo è che comunque Simba ha deciso di continuare a lottare e che per un pò gliela farà pagare l'uscita col tizio... ci può stare...
lui la trascura
lei si vendica
lui si vendica
e poi insieme decidono di andare avanti


un pò come i bimbi che litigano e dopo 5 minuti li a giocare come prima

saranno immaturi, ma la loro storia funziona così, nonostante tutto si vogliono e si avranno e come evolverà la storia lo sanno solo loro

io credo che la colpa sia di simba e che lei si sia solo comportata di conseguenza

ma che lui sia ancora nella mente e nel cuore di lei...


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> ma cert che può essere.  come può essere che invece lei al tipo abbia detto no,ma ora sia avvelenata con Simba perchè ha rinunciato a qualcosa che la faceva sentire viva e Femmina
> 
> ripeto,il tradimento sostanziale è già avvenuto,perchè lei ha permesso ad un terzo di insinuarsi.   a livello emotivo.
> 
> ...


tanto di cappella.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per me ... è un modo di tradire.
> una mancanza alla parola data.
> ...



Certo, si può discutere dei tuoi perchè.  Io nel frattempo ribadisco sempre che, in una coppia i problemi sono o possono essere all'ordine del giorno, possono essere gravi o meno gravi, ma, l'opzione tradimento non va contemplata come soluzione, nè tantomeno relazionata e messa a confronto come tradimento un comportamento errato del partner.


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> quello che leggo è che comunque Simba ha deciso di continuare a lottare e che per un pò gliela farà pagare l'uscita col tizio... ci può stare...
> lui la trascura
> lei si vendica
> lui si vendica
> ...


Simba ha delle colpe e lei ha colpe ancora più grandi.Non basta volersi,bisogna anche rispettarsi...prima o poi finiranno male.


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto


e io sono d'accordo con te, sienne, free e perplesso.


----------



## perplesso (28 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> quello che leggo è che comunque Simba ha deciso di continuare a lottare e che per un pò gliela farà pagare l'uscita col tizio... ci può stare...
> lui la trascura
> lei si vendica
> lui si vendica
> ...


bisognerebbe sapere se in passato siano arrivati ad un punto di crisi così pesante......e sinceramente non ho mai dubitato che lei lo ami,altrimenti se ne sarebbe ita da mò.

quello che lei sta cercando di capire è se per Simba lei è ancora così importante come lo è lui x lei.

è scritto malissimo,ma spero renda l'idea lo stesso


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo, si può discutere dei tuoi perchè.  Io nel frattempo ribadisco sempre che, in una coppia i problemi sono o possono essere all'ordine del giorno, possono essere gravi o meno gravi, ma, l'opzione tradimento non va contemplata come soluzione, nè tantomeno relazionata e messa a confronto come tradimento un comportamento errato del partner.



Ciao

vedi, tradire ... significa, ti faccio credere una cosa, invece accade un'altra. 

lui la tradiva, in quanto ... ti faccio credere che ti considero, ti striglio ... 
ma poi, ritorno a fare gli affare miei ... e quello che ritengo io per giusto. 

l'ha ingannata! questo è ingannare ... giocare, non prendere l'altra parte sul serio. 
ma perché? ... perché non l'ha lasciata, se non la considerava e giocava con lei?

Dove sta l'errore nel interpretare in questo modo?

sienne


----------



## viola di mare (28 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simba ha delle colpe e lei ha colpe ancora più grandi.Non basta volersi,bisogna anche rispettarsi...prima o poi finiranno male.



e vabbè rispetto quello che pensi anche se non condivido... le colpe di lui sono decisamente più gravi.


non si tradisce solo scopando di qua e di la


si tradisce anche e sopratutto ignorando il corpo e l'anima della persona che hai a fianco...


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> e io sono d'accordo con te, sienne, free e perplesso.



Ciao MP

:inlove: ... sei più calmina di me, nel spiegarti ... :up:

sienne


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> vabbè tanto non riesco a farmi capire...
> 
> fatto sta che sta donna è rimasta con lui perchè nonostante tutto si faceva bastare le briciole che lui le lanciava...
> 
> dopo si è rotta le palle e voi date per scontato che ha smesso anche di amarlo e che allora lo doveva lasciare...



invece se lo ama esce con un altro, con tanto di annunci urbi et orbi?
azz!


----------



## viola di mare (28 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> bisognerebbe sapere se in passato siano arrivati ad un punto di crisi così pesante......e sinceramente non ho mai dubitato che lei lo ami,altrimenti se ne sarebbe ita da mò.
> 
> *quello che lei sta cercando di capire è se per Simba lei è ancora così importante come lo è lui x lei.
> *
> è scritto malissimo,ma spero renda l'idea lo stesso




oh!!! tanto difficile???


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Ok*



viola di mare ha detto:


> e vabbè rispetto quello che pensi anche se non condivido... le colpe di lui sono decisamente più gravi.
> 
> 
> non si tradisce solo scopando di qua e di la
> ...


Tanto di cappella lo stesso!:up:


----------



## viola di mare (28 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> invece se lo ama esce con un altro, con tanto di annunci urbi et orbi?
> azz!



come fa a metterlo alla prova se no?


----------



## gas (28 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> e vabbè rispetto quello che pensi anche se non condivido... le colpe di lui sono decisamente più gravi.
> 
> 
> non si tradisce solo scopando di qua e di la
> ...


direi che sono 2 situazioni ben distinte e come tali vanno considerate in modo totalmente diverso
la cosa che ritengo grave è il mettere il lui al corrente sulle sue uscite o sulle sue scopate extra


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vedi, tradire ... significa, ti faccio credere una cosa, invece accade un'altra.
> 
> ...



Sienne non sto a contestare quello che scrivi, non voglio farlo, però a degli errori a dei tradimenti a tutto quello che vuoi tu, ci sarà un indice di gravità, o no? Preferiresti essere lasciata dopo che il tuo partner abbia cercato di spiegarti alcune cose senza riuscirci? oppure di essere tradita visto che non è riuscito a spiegarti cosa a lui non andava nel vostro rapporto di coppia? 

Ed in entrambi i casi mi dici in quale maniera ed in quale caso si aggrava la situazione sbagliando i modi di agire e reagire?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> bisognerebbe sapere se in passato siano arrivati ad un punto di crisi così pesante......e sinceramente non ho mai dubitato che lei lo ami,altrimenti se ne sarebbe ita da mò.
> 
> quello che lei sta cercando di capire è se per Simba lei è ancora così importante come lo è lui x lei.
> 
> è scritto malissimo,ma spero renda l'idea lo stesso


Rende:up:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> come fa a metterlo alla prova se no?


umiliarlo non credo sia metterlo alla prova. 
Forse il fatto di non avere figli ti permette anche questo. 
Io non ci riuscirei e ripeto sono tutto tranne che santa


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> direi che sono 2 situazioni ben distinte e come tali vanno considerate in modo totalmente diverso
> *la cosa che ritengo grave è il mettere il lui al corrente sulle sue uscite o sulle sue scopate extra*


:up::up::up::up:
ma così ti pulisci la coscienza e sei sincera....


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> come fa a metterlo alla prova se no?



lei non può avere garanzie riguardo ai buoni propositi di Simba, lo scoprirà solo vivendo
mettendo in mezzo un altro invece è garantito che si peggiorano le cose, secondo me


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> come fa a metterlo alla prova se no?


ehm...magari semplicemente vedendo se lui ha davvero voglia di colmare tutte le sue enormi mancanze, venendole incontro e facendosi il culo per più di una settimana.


----------



## Simba (28 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vedi, tradire ... significa, ti faccio credere una cosa, invece accade un'altra.
> 
> ...



si Sienne questo e' il mio cazzo di errore, capito, chiaro, evidente...ma è pari al suo che non mi ha lasciato prima ma ha aspettato di trovarsi un tizio che gli raccontava 4 cazzate. Se stava male mi lasciava e se ne andava e io laverei rincorsa come sto facendo adesso. non l'ho mai trattata male in vita mia ho dato ascolto solo alla sua parte piu debole e sensibile dimenticando quella passionale come andava fatto. Ma una volta scoperto questo intreccio di messaggi, che vi ricordo ho letto, doveva piantarla subito.


----------



## viola di mare (28 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> direi che sono 2 situazioni ben distinte e come tali vanno considerate in modo totalmente diverso
> la cosa che ritengo grave è il mettere il lui al corrente sulle sue uscite o sulle sue scopate extra




guarda me la prendo tanto perchè io so che cosa vuol dire essere ignorata, non l'ho tradito perchè non ci riesco, non riesco a scopare con un altro per ripicca, ma avrei tanto tanto tanto voluto farlo e sicuramente se non fossi stata presa dal lavoro, la casa, mio figlio e avessi avuto tempo a disposizione, il coraggio di farlo me lo sarei fatto venire.

e glielo avrei detto! lo avrei fatto sentire piccolo piccolo stronzo uomo che non è altro, e invece no ed è stato a quel punto che lui mi ha fatto sentire una merda... 
a farmi mettere  in discussione me stessa e a chiedermi dove avessi sbagliato perchè lui arrivasse a scopare un'altra...


----------



## gas (28 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> guarda me la prendo tanto perchè io so che cosa vuol dire essere ignorata, non l'ho tradito perchè non ci riesco, non riesco a scopare con un altro per ripicca, ma avrei tanto tanto tanto voluto farlo e sicuramente se non fossi stata presa dal lavoro, la casa, mio figlio e avessi avuto tempo a disposizione, il coraggio di farlo me lo sarei fatto venire.
> 
> e glielo avrei detto! lo avrei fatto sentire piccolo piccolo stronzo uomo che non è altro, e invece no ed è stato a quel punto che lui mi ha fatto sentire una merda...
> a farmi mettere in discussione me stessa e a chiedermi dove avessi sbagliato perchè lui arrivasse a scopare un'altra...


lo avresti tradito, ma non avesti messo al corrente che stavi andando a scopare con un altro


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> guarda me la prendo tanto perchè io so che cosa vuol dire essere ignorata, non l'ho tradito perchè non ci riesco, non riesco a scopare con un altro per ripicca, ma avrei tanto tanto tanto voluto farlo e sicuramente se non fossi stata presa dal lavoro, la casa, mio figlio e avessi avuto tempo a disposizione, il coraggio di farlo me lo sarei fatto venire.
> 
> *e glielo avrei detto! lo avrei fatto sentire piccolo piccolo stronzo uomo che non è altro*, e invece no ed è stato a quel punto che lui mi ha fatto sentire una merda...
> a farmi mettere in discussione me stessa e a chiedermi dove avessi sbagliato perchè lui arrivasse a scopare un'altra...


non lo amavi più
Credo che stia qui la differenza
Nonostante mio marito mi abbia ampiamente trascurata io non sono mai riuscita a pensare di lui una cosa così.


----------



## gas (28 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:
> ma così ti pulisci la coscienza e sei sincera....


lo ritengo un atteggiamento molto brutto che a mio avviso non avrebbe scusanti


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sienne non sto a contestare quello che scrivi, non voglio farlo, però a degli errori a dei tradimenti a tutto quello che vuoi tu, ci sarà un indice di gravità, o no? Preferiresti essere lasciata dopo che il tuo partner abbia cercato di spiegarti alcune cose senza riuscirci? oppure di essere tradita visto che non è riuscito a spiegarti cosa a lui non andava nel vostro rapporto di coppia?
> 
> Ed in entrambi i casi mi dici in quale maniera ed in quale caso si aggrava la situazione sbagliando i modi di agire e reagire?


Ciao

mmmhhh ... avevi scritto, che era una contraddizione, 
definire il suo comportamento come tradimento. 

ok ... non vuoi contestare ... non fa niente, 

per il resto ... storie tritate ... 
non sta a me, definire cose sia più grave. 
sta nella coppia che lo vive ... 

personalmente ... non mi sarei comportata come lei. 
ma neanche ... come lui. 

e ... come ho fatto, me ne sono andata ...
quando vieni ignorata, presa per scontata ... 
piano piano muore tutto. 

sienne


----------



## viola di mare (28 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> lo avresti tradito, ma non avesti messo al corrente che stavi andando a scopare con un altro



quale parte del " e glielo avrei detto" non ti è chiara? 


non mi conosci, lo avrei fatto eccome!


----------



## viola di mare (28 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> non lo amavi più
> Credo che stia qui la differenza
> Nonostante mio marito mi abbia ampiamente trascurata io non sono mai riuscita a pensare di lui una cosa così.



non è così


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> quale parte del " e glielo avrei detto" non ti è chiara?
> 
> 
> non mi conosci, lo avrei fatto eccome!


viola un conto è dire sei uno stronzo e io ti ho tradito
Un conto è avere davanti un uomo che si dice pentito, che ti chiede di ricominciare e tu per tutta risposta gli dici "stasera vedo l'altro", è molto diverso secondo me


----------



## gas (28 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> quale parte del " e glielo avrei detto" non ti è chiara?
> 
> 
> non mi conosci, lo avrei fatto eccome!


certo, non ti conosco
resta il fatto che metterlo al corrente lo trovo veramente di cattivo gusto


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> non è così


Ok prendo atto:smile:
Forse non conosco la rabbia fino a questo punto. 
come sempre bisognerebbe esserci dentro :smile:


----------



## viola di mare (28 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> viola un conto è dire sei uno stronzo e io ti ho tradito
> Un conto è avere davanti un uomo che si dice pentito, che ti chiede di ricominciare e tu per tutta risposta gli dici "stasera vedo l'altro", è molto diverso secondo me



hai ragione... l'unica variante però è l'uomo davanti a me pentito che mi chiede di ricominciare...


Simba in 3 anni quante volte hai provato a ricominciare?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> non è così



Aggiungo. Forse perchè nel momento che penso che un uomo è solo un piccolo stronzo capisco che ho smesso di amarlo
Mio marito mi ha davvero dimenticata per molto tempo, ma io non ho mai messo in discussione lui come uomo, ma come marito. Non so se mi spiego. Se smettessi di considerarlo, nonostante tutto, una bella persona o se mi infastidisse lo stargli vicino ecc ecc credo che capirei che tutto è perso


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> si Sienne questo e' il mio cazzo di errore, capito, chiaro, evidente...ma è pari al suo che non mi ha lasciato prima ma ha aspettato di trovarsi un tizio che gli raccontava 4 cazzate. Se stava male mi lasciava e se ne andava e io laverei rincorsa come sto facendo adesso. non l'ho mai trattata male in vita mia ho dato ascolto solo alla sua parte piu debole e sensibile dimenticando quella passionale come andava fatto. Ma una volta scoperto questo intreccio di messaggi, che vi ricordo ho letto, doveva piantarla subito.



Ciao Simba,

lo so, che te ne sei accorto. 
e sinceramente, non capisco il comportamento di tua moglie. 

però, lo stai ripetendo ... 4cazzate ... che per lei, 
apparentemente, non sono. apparentemente, lei ha bisogno 
di queste 4cazzate ... e non lo capisci, se no, non lo definiresti così. 
stai nuovamente "minimizzando" il problema vissuto da lei. 

ora, se posso chiedere, oltre ad essere giustamente arrabbiato,
che intenzioni hai? lottare, ok ... ma spero non così ... 

sienne


----------



## viola di mare (28 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Aggiungo. Forse perchè nel momento che penso che un uomo è solo un piccolo stronzo capisco che ho smesso di amarlo
> Mio marito mi ha davvero dimenticata per molto tempo, ma io non ho mai messo in discussione lui come uomo, ma come marito. Non so se mi spiego. Se smettessi di considerarlo, nonostante tutto, una bella persona o se mi infastidisse lo stargli vicino ecc ecc credo che capirei che tutto è perso



non lo so forse sono aliena o alienata (e questa cosa me la ripeto troppo spesso ultimamente), ma credo di avere una resistenza nell'amare una persona, assurda!
mi puoi ferire, ferire, ferire ed io posso sbraitare, fare sceneggiate napoletane diventando la reincarnazione di mario merola, piangere tutte le mie lacrime, ma non smetto di amare fino ad un limite quasi infinito,

però quel limite c'è e se ci arrivo, non c'è niente e dico veramente niente che mi faccia cambiare idea...

ho smesso di amare il mio ex marito nell'istante in cui ha cominciato a ignorare nostro figlio.
anche se non ci sono tornata insieme nonostante millemila volte lui me lo abbia chiesto.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> non lo so forse sono aliena o alienata (e questa cosa me la ripeto troppo spesso ultimamente), ma credo di avere una resistenza nell'amare una persona, assurda!
> mi puoi ferire, ferire, ferire ed io posso sbraitare, fare sceneggiate napoletane diventando la reincarnazione di mario merola, piangere tutte le mie lacrime, ma non smetto di amare fino ad un limite quasi infinito,
> 
> però quel limite c'è e se ci arrivo, non c'è niente e dico veramente niente che mi faccia cambiare idea...
> ...


Ecco allora sono meno buona di te
:smile:

il neretto lo immagino


----------



## perplesso (28 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> non lo so forse sono aliena o alienata (e questa cosa me la ripeto troppo spesso ultimamente), ma credo di avere una resistenza nell'amare una persona, assurda!
> mi puoi ferire, ferire, ferire ed io posso sbraitare, fare sceneggiate napoletane diventando la reincarnazione di mario merola, piangere tutte le mie lacrime, ma non smetto di amare fino ad un limite quasi infinito,
> 
> però quel limite c'è e se ci arrivo, non c'è niente e dico veramente niente che mi faccia cambiare idea...
> ...


non è un buon segno


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:
> ma così ti pulisci la coscienza e sei sincera....


Vuoi mettere?


----------



## perplesso (28 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> si Sienne questo e' il mio cazzo di errore, capito, chiaro, evidente...ma è pari al suo che non mi ha lasciato prima ma ha aspettato di trovarsi un tizio che gli raccontava 4 cazzate. Se stava male mi lasciava e se ne andava e io laverei rincorsa come sto facendo adesso. non l'ho mai trattata male in vita mia ho dato ascolto solo alla sua parte piu debole e sensibile dimenticando quella passionale come andava fatto. Ma una volta scoperto questo intreccio di messaggi, che vi ricordo ho letto, doveva piantarla subito.


comincio a dubitare che proprio non ci arrivi.    come faccio a farti capire che quelle che consideri 4 belinate per tua moglie erano e sono come l'acqua per chi si è perso nel deserto?


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vuoi mettere?



già, che figata...:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> comincio a dubitare che proprio non ci arrivi.    come faccio a farti capire che quelle che consideri 4 belinate per tua moglie erano e sono come l'acqua per chi si è perso nel deserto?


Ah,quindi hai bisogno della fune per ritrovare la retta via nel deserto?


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2013)

Ciao viola di mare,

no ... tutto normale. ci sono persone così ... 
eccomi ... :smile:

do tutto. ma veramente tutto. sono proprio di mio così ... 
attenta a chi sta con me ... ho qualcosa di molto "geisha" ... 
arrivo, a mettermi da parte ... per dare tempo e spazio.

anche nel mio caso, è stato una frase ... 
proprio chiaro ... NO ... così non va proprio. 
e dopo tutte quelle ore ad ascoltare, a capire, 
ad assumermi colpe dell'universo e delle tenebre ... 

stop. non esiste verso. non mi scrolli ... non mi va più. 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Agosto 2013)

Se Simba ha VOLUTO ignorare la moglie in questi tre anni, allora accetto che la moglie abbia VOLUTO umiliarlo.

Nel senso.

Non credo che Simba abbia agito meditatamente, ignorandola, non credo che lei abbia voluto umiliarlo o vendicarsi.

Non tutte le nostre azioni sono meditate e ragionate (magari), anzi.
La moglie adesso non ragiona, va di istinto e di pancia.
Idem Simba.

Che le azioni di entrambi siano poco lodevoli, ok, e ok dire che avrebbe dovuto fare non fare questo o quello.
Ma far dipendere il futuro di un rapporto da azioni commesse nel pieno del tumulto, mi sembra... sciocco, e completamente avulso dalla realtà della natura umana.
Ovvero che in genere, non pensiamo :singleeye:

PS chiaro che io, per la mia storia, sono tendenzialmente più comprensiva con lei che con lui.


----------



## perplesso (28 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah,quindi hai bisogno della fune per ritrovare la retta via nel deserto?


da quello che è stato scritto,pare evidente che la moglie la fune l'abbia cercata da Simba anche cantando in greco antico.

non avendola trovata,l'ha cercata altrove.

visto che ha avuto pure il via libera per tirarla,ha perso ogni remora ed ora si stanno raccogliendo i cocci


----------



## zanna (28 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se Simba ha VOLUTO ignorare la moglie in questi tre anni, allora accetto che la moglie abbia VOLUTO umiliarlo.
> 
> Nel senso.
> 
> ...


Tanto tanto tempo fà una persona mi disse "Mai il prima giustifichi il dopo"


----------



## zanna (28 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> da quello che è stato scritto,pare evidente che la moglie la fune l'abbia cercata da Simba anche cantando in greco antico.
> 
> non avendola trovata,l'ha cercata altrove.
> 
> visto che ha avuto pure il via libera per tirarla,ha perso ogni remora ed ora si stanno raccogliendo i cocci


Cavoli deve aver tirato molto forte :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Tanto tanto tempo fà una persona mi disse "Mai il prima giustifichi il dopo"


Ciao

dipende ... 
ma sicuramente lo condiziona. 
non lo giustifica, ma in alcuni casi lo spiega. 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Cavoli deve aver tirato molto forte :rotfl:


Magari la fune era più grande...nel deserto ci si perde.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Agosto 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Tanto tanto tempo fà una persona mi disse "Mai il prima giustifichi il dopo"


Ok.

Concordo. Se ammazzo uno, non importa cosa mi ha fatto prima.

Ma COMPRENDERE il prima ti può far decidere come comportarti dopo il dopo.

Mi sembra infinitamente stupido e superficiale decidere del dopo solo guardando il dopo. Senza capire il prima.

Altrimenti la storia che la studiamo a fare?
Giusto per dar da mangiare a dei curiosoni?

Chi parla di giustificare?
Le non-azioni di Simba non giustificano lei.
Ma per favore, che le azioni di lei non si pretenda che purifichino quelle di lui.

Se vogliono andare avanti, non si dimentichino di nulla.
Se Simba si basasse su questo ultimo episodio della moglie per decidere di non andare avanti -cosa che mi pare non sia- personalmente opinerei che il disinteresse degli ultimi tre anni era sostanziale, e non solo formale.


----------



## Nicole (28 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma secondo te io sto tre anni con una donna che mi rende la vita difficile?aspetto tre anni,per poi fare le ripicche stupide per riprendermi una donna che per tre anni mi ha ignorato?magari penso di valere di più,e magari penso che l'avrei mandata a quel paese,magari capiva e tornavamo insieme,senza bisogno di mezzucci,ripicche e scopate extra.Viola non sono d'accordo!!!!


Questa è una reazione da persona corretta e matura, lei non lo è stata e lui ha tutto il diritto di farglielo presente e di non accettare una situazione così scorretta ... ma: è così importante il tradimento fisico????? Non pensate che il tradimento sentimentale e umano sia altrettanto grave? Qualcuno dice, facendo un'analisi opposta alla mia, che non ci sono solo gli organi genitali (mi pare lo dica ultimo) per risolvere i problemi e che abbiamo cervello. Appunto non ci sono solo gli organi genitali ma pare invece che è su quelli che andate in tilt e vi sentite messi in discussione. Chi fa mancare tutto il resto ma garantisce il proprio organo genitale alla partner ha colpe sempre meno gravi. E io sinceramente non vi capisco.


----------



## zanna (28 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> dipende ...
> ma sicuramente lo condiziona.
> ...


Lo condiziona, lo spiega ecc (tutto quello che vuoi) ma non lo può ne lo deve giustificare


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Lo condiziona, lo spiega ecc (tutto quello che vuoi) ma non lo può ne lo deve giustificare



Ciao

bella la tua risposta ... è quello che ho scritto ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Nicole*



Nicole ha detto:


> Questa è una reazione da persona corretta e matura, lei non lo è stata e lui ha tutto il diritto di farglielo presente e di non accettare una situazione così scorretta ... ma: è così importante il tradimento fisico????? Non pensate che il tradimento sentimentale e umano sia altrettanto grave? Qualcuno dice, facendo un'analisi opposta alla mia, che non ci sono solo gli organi genitali (mi pare lo dica ultimo) per risolvere i problemi e che abbiamo cervello. Appunto non ci sono solo gli organi genitali ma pare invece che è su quelli che andate in tilt e vi sentite messi in discussione. Chi fa mancare tutto il resto ma garantisce il proprio organo genitale alla partner ha colpe sempre meno gravi. E io sinceramente non vi capisco.


Non è questione di genitali.Io ti ignoro per tre anni,tu puoi decidere se rimanere con uno che ti ignora o dargli un calcio nel sedere.Se mi tradisci e agisci alle mie spalle io non posso scegliere.Ma è così difficile da capire?cosa c'entra il tradimento fisico?io non accetto la disonestà,tu fai una cosa alle mie spalle privandomi di scegliere.


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è questione di genitali.Io ti ignoro per tre anni,tu puoi decidere se rimanere con uno che ti ignora o dargli un calcio nel sedere.Se mi tradisci e agisci alle mie spalle io non posso scegliere.Ma è così difficile da capire?cosa c'entra il tradimento fisico?io non accetto la disonestà,tu fai una cosa alle mie spalle privandomi di scegliere.



Ciao

le cose non sono sempre così lineari, come le stai ponendo. 
lui, le faceva credere ... ma poi non era così. 
lei viveva nella menzogna di lui ... le dava di tanto in tanto lo zuccherino. 
e lei si illudeva ... pensando, ecco mi sta vedendo ecc. invece niente. 

quando ti ritrovi in un certo gioco ... la mente tanto chiara non l'hai. 
non riesci a volte neanche più bene a stabilire cosa è e cosa non è. 
e visto che in questa storia, lei è la più debole, colei che si fidava di lui ...
forse ... dico forse ... aveva bisogno di un confronto, per capire ... 

che questo confronto lo poteva fare diversamente ok ... 
ma quanta scelta hai, se ti trovi in una coppia con una misura non orizzontale?
e lui questo lo sapeva ... lo dice chiaro e tondo ... tanto ero sicuro ... 

dovrebbero mettersi alla pari nel ripartire ... 
lei deve crescere ... e lui, lo deve permettere

sienne


----------



## zanna (28 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok.
> 
> Concordo. Se ammazzo uno, non importa cosa mi ha fatto prima.
> 
> ...


Ho già risposto a Sienne


----------



## viola di mare (28 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> le cose non sono sempre così lineari, come le stai ponendo.
> lui, le faceva credere ... ma poi non era così.
> ...





:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> le cose non sono sempre così lineari, come le stai ponendo.
> lui, le faceva credere ... ma poi non era così.
> ...


Quello che scrivi è condivisibile,in tutto questo giro di parole e concetti io però non vedo più l'amore.


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quello che scrivi è condivisibile,in tutto questo giro di parole e concetti io però non vedo più l'amore.



Ciao

bravo! l'ho scritto all'inizio ... 
che lui ... dovrebbe chiedersi, 
che affetto prova per lei ...
e lei ... forse chiedersi, 
quanto è dipendente da lui ... 

se ami ... vedi, e come se vedi!

sienne


----------



## Nicole (28 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è questione di genitali.Io ti ignoro per tre anni,tu puoi decidere se rimanere con uno che ti ignora o dargli un calcio nel sedere.Se mi tradisci e agisci alle mie spalle io non posso scegliere.Ma è così difficile da capire?cosa c'entra il tradimento fisico?io non accetto la disonestà,tu fai una cosa alle mie spalle privandomi di scegliere.


Come spiegare Oscuro
1) il non ascoltare per tre anni le richieste della tua donna, tenerla in considerazione per una settimana e poi dimenticarsi di tutta la sua sofferenza e farsi bellamente i cazzi propri, sminuire il sentire altrui, ignorarne la sensibilità ... non è tradimento? 
2) se il problema è che il tradimento fisico è fatto alle spalle e quello che invece ha fatto Simba era a lei palese e lei poteva scegliere ... faccio fatica a credere che il problema sia questo. A parte che lui lo sà, ma tu mi puoi dire che l'ha scoperto lui. Comunque, cosa ha fatto alle spalle? Ha ceduto alle lusinghe di un altro? Una scopata? Non ha messo in discussione il loro progetto insieme visto che vuole stare con Simba. Non potrebbero essere solo cazzi suoi (di lei) in una fase come questa della loro vita? Reazione immatura e scorretta senza dubbio, che lui deve tenere in considerazione e non subire a mio avviso, ma non mi pare che abbia costruito una progetto di vita parallelo etc etc. Mi rendo conto che mettere il sesso in questo spazio di cose personali non è condiviso dalla nostra cultura, ma a volte credo che se il sesso avesse meno importanza e valore simbolico si starebbe tutti meglio


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mmmhhh ... avevi scritto, che era una contraddizione,
> definire il suo comportamento come tradimento.
> ...


Ho scritto che una tua frase era un controsenso,  la incollo:* Ma solo la "trombata" avete in testa? Lui ha tradito e come! 
L'ha presa proprio per fessa! *


Adesso mi hai scritto alcune cose dandomi scrivendomi qualcosa, ma non hai risposto alle mie domande. Domande che a parere mio erano non solo inerenti, ma molto compatibili con i discorsi che stavamo facendo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

Nicole ha detto:


> Come spiegare Oscuro
> 1) il non ascoltare per tre anni le richieste della tua donna, tenerla in considerazione per una settimana e poi dimenticarsi di tutta la sua sofferenza e farsi bellamente i cazzi propri, sminuire il sentire altrui, ignorarne la sensibilità ... non è tradimento?
> 2) se il problema è che il tradimento fisico è fatto alle spalle e quello che invece ha fatto Simba era a lei palese e lei poteva scegliere ... faccio fatica a credere che il problema sia questo. A parte che lui lo sà, ma tu mi puoi dire che l'ha scoperto lui. Comunque, cosa ha fatto alle spalle? Ha ceduto alle lusinghe di un altro? Una scopata? Non ha messo in discussione il loro progetto insieme visto che vuole stare con Simba. Non potrebbero essere solo cazzi suoi (di lei) in una fase come questa della loro vita? Reazione immatura e scorretta senza dubbio, che lui deve tenere in considerazione e non subire a mio avviso, ma non mi pare che abbia costruito una progetto di vita parallelo etc etc. Mi rendo conto che mettere il sesso in questo spazio di cose personali non è condiviso dalla nostra cultura, ma a volte credo che se il sesso avesse meno importanza e valore simbolico si starebbe tutti meglio


sono d'sccordo con te
Quello in cui ha sbagliato è stato il dopo


----------



## viola di mare (28 Agosto 2013)

Nicole ha detto:


> Come spiegare Oscuro
> 1) il non ascoltare per tre anni le richieste della tua donna, tenerla in considerazione per una settimana e poi dimenticarsi di tutta la sua sofferenza e farsi bellamente i cazzi propri, sminuire il sentire altrui, ignorarne la sensibilità ... non è tradimento?
> 2) se il problema è che il tradimento fisico è fatto alle spalle e quello che invece ha fatto Simba era a lei palese e lei poteva scegliere ... faccio fatica a credere che il problema sia questo. A parte che lui lo sà, ma tu mi puoi dire che l'ha scoperto lui. Comunque, cosa ha fatto alle spalle? Ha ceduto alle lusinghe di un altro? Una scopata? Non ha messo in discussione il loro progetto insieme visto che vuole stare con Simba. Non potrebbero essere solo cazzi suoi (di lei) in una fase come questa della loro vita? Reazione immatura e scorretta senza dubbio, che lui deve tenere in considerazione e non subire a mio avviso, ma non mi pare che abbia costruito una progetto di vita parallelo etc etc. Mi rendo conto che mettere il sesso in questo spazio di cose personali non è condiviso dalla nostra cultura, ma a volte credo che se il sesso avesse meno importanza e valore simbolico si starebbe tutti meglio



perfetto :up:


----------



## Nicole (28 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> perfetto :up:


per quotare un mess come devo fare? Metto la faccina con il pollice?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

Nicole ha detto:


> per quotare un mess come devo fare? Metto la faccina con il pollice?


SCrivi quoto o metti la faccina


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho scritto che una tua frase era un controsenso,  la incollo:* Ma solo la "trombata" avete in testa? Lui ha tradito e come!
> L'ha presa proprio per fessa! *
> 
> 
> Adesso mi hai scritto alcune cose dandomi scrivendomi qualcosa, ma non hai risposto alle mie domande. Domande che a parere mio erano non solo inerenti, ma molto compatibili con i discorsi che stavamo facendo.



Ciao

parla cristiano con me ... non trovo il controsenso.

è un fattore di contenuto? se si, l'ho spiegato ... 
ma tu, non vuoi contestare ... che devo fare ... 
l'indovinello? giocare a dadi? 

per me, questo è un punto importante, per rendersi conto,
a cosa può portare un certo comportamento. 
che la reazione di lei, sia errata ... l'ho ripetuto fino alla nausea. 
se ti rendi conto ... sai dove mettere mano ... 

in questo, trovi le risposte alle tue domande. 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Nicole*



Nicole ha detto:


> Come spiegare Oscuro
> 1) il non ascoltare per tre anni le richieste della tua donna, tenerla in considerazione per una settimana e poi dimenticarsi di tutta la sua sofferenza e farsi bellamente i cazzi propri, sminuire il sentire altrui, ignorarne la sensibilità ... non è tradimento?
> 2) se il problema è che il tradimento fisico è fatto alle spalle e quello che invece ha fatto Simba era a lei palese e lei poteva scegliere ... faccio fatica a credere che il problema sia questo. A parte che lui lo sà, ma tu mi puoi dire che l'ha scoperto lui. Comunque, cosa ha fatto alle spalle? Ha ceduto alle lusinghe di un altro? Una scopata? Non ha messo in discussione il loro progetto insieme visto che vuole stare con Simba. Non potrebbero essere solo cazzi suoi (di lei) in una fase come questa della loro vita? Reazione immatura e scorretta senza dubbio, che lui deve tenere in considerazione e non subire a mio avviso, ma non mi pare che abbia costruito una progetto di vita parallelo etc etc. Mi rendo conto che mettere il sesso in questo spazio di cose personali non è condiviso dalla nostra cultura, ma a volte credo che se il sesso avesse meno importanza e valore simbolico si starebbe tutti meglio


Staremmo tutti meglio se se ci fosse più rispetto e onestà.Perchè infondo stiamo parlando di egoismo.Egoismo di simba nel fregarsene di una moglie per tre anni,e disonestà della moglie che invece di finirla si trova una terza persona.Il sesso alla fine è un'aggravante nulla di più.La verità?Questi due non c'entrano più nulla uno con l'altro,vogliono solo aggrapparsi a quello che è stato e non può più essere.


----------



## Nicole (28 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> SCrivi quoto o metti la faccina


grazie


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2013)

Nicole ha detto:


> Questa è una reazione da persona corretta e matura, lei non lo è stata e lui ha tutto il diritto di farglielo presente e di non accettare una situazione così scorretta ... ma: è così importante il tradimento fisico????? Non pensate che il tradimento sentimentale e umano sia altrettanto grave? Qualcuno dice, facendo un'analisi opposta alla mia, che non ci sono solo gli organi genitali (mi pare lo dica ultimo) per risolvere i problemi e che abbiamo cervello. Appunto non ci sono solo gli organi genitali ma pare invece che è su quelli che andate in tilt e vi sentite messi in discussione. Chi fa mancare tutto il resto ma garantisce il proprio organo genitale alla partner ha colpe sempre meno gravi. E io sinceramente non vi capisco.



Standing Ovation !


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è questione di genitali.Io ti ignoro per tre anni,tu puoi decidere se rimanere con uno che ti ignora o dargli un calcio nel sedere.Se mi tradisci e agisci alle mie spalle io non posso scegliere.Ma è così difficile da capire?cosa c'entra il tradimento fisico?io non accetto la disonestà,tu fai una cosa alle mie spalle privandomi di scegliere.


O hai letto tu male a nicole oppure l'ho capita male io. Decidiamoci


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Mha*



Ultimo ha detto:


> O hai letto tu male a nicole oppure l'ho capita male io. Decidiamoci


Secondo me stiamo esprimendo tutti punti di vista condivisibili.Chiaramente diamo importanza ad aspetti diversi in base al nostro metro.


----------



## Nicole (28 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> O hai letto tu male a nicole oppure l'ho capita male io. Decidiamoci


Ultimo credo che tu mi abbia letto male :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:infatti il tuo "quoto" mi suonava strano  ciaoooo


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2013)

Ciao

sono d'accordo, che sono specialista nel fissarmi su un puntino nel contesto. 
ma qualcuno ha capito almeno un pochino cosa intendo? 
o sto proprio fuori ... 
secondo me, non sto fuori ... amo la mia autosicurezza ... :mrgreen:

sienne


----------



## Nicole (28 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono d'accordo, che sono specialista nel fissarmi su un puntino nel contesto.
> ma qualcuno ha capito almeno un pochino cosa intendo?
> ...


mi sembra di aver capito, non vedo contraddizione nella tua frase, credo tu intenda che anche simba ha tradito lei, che non solo la trombata è grave, ma anche altri tipi di tradimento, tipo quello fatto da lui. io sono d'accordo con te. Credo che ora debbano capire se c'è ancora amore fra loro e voglia di dedicarsi l'uno all'altra, non solo di possedere l'altra o di avere la protezione dell'altro ...  e se ci sono le condizioni dovrebbero instaurare a mio avviso una relazione meno egoista


----------



## lolapal (28 Agosto 2013)

Non so perché,ma non riesco a prendere una posizione netta in questa situazione. Rileggendo quanto riportato da Simba, ho come l'impressione che manchi un punto di vista. A prescindere dai fatti, se si può prescindere, sembra come se la moglie sia una smidollata, un'adolescente quasi, e allora non vorrei che questa sia una proiezione.
Insomma, Simba, non me ne volere, ma sembra che tu abbia una visuale troppo netta, sia nel colpevolizzarti, sia nella lettura delle reazioni di tua moglie. Forse, è più semplice di come sembra...


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2013)

Nicole ha detto:


> mi sembra di aver capito, non vedo contraddizione nella tua frase, credo tu intenda che anche simba ha tradito lei, che non solo la trombata è grave, ma anche altri tipi di tradimento, tipo quello fatto da lui. io sono d'accordo con te. Credo che ora debbano capire se c'è ancora amore fra loro e voglia di dedicarsi l'uno all'altra, non solo di possedere l'altra o di avere la protezione dell'altro ...  e se ci sono le condizioni dovrebbero instaurare a mio avviso una relazione meno egoista


Ciao

si, hai capito cosa intendo. proprio fino all'ultima parola. 
lui, non ha capito ancora la portata del suo comportamento. 
continua a dire: ho fatto tutto; sono 4cazzate ... 
non ha solo tradito ... 
le manca proprio di rispetto ... 
cioè, non prendere in considerazione l'altro. 

su di lei ... non vi è materiale ...

grazie 

sienne


----------



## Debra (28 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> *Lei NON vuole che tu le lasci campo libero,vuole che tu faccia il Leone *e ti sbrani il rivale.
> 
> Vuole sentire che dopo 15 anni di relazione tu la desideri ancora e che a 35 anni non è una vecchia signora senza più voglie nè speranze.
> 
> ...


hai espresso il mio pensiero... ti quoto e ti approvo :up:


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2013)

Debra ha detto:


> hai espresso il mio pensiero... ti quoto e ti approvo :up:


appena arrivata e già con l'ansia di pigiare?
guarda che però stai in grigio come novellina


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Sono entrato anch'io nel vortice...


Ciao Simba!

Talora ha quasi dell'incredibile quanto certe donne divengano schiave pur di comandare, e non proprio come fa la serva padrona col suo muto Vespone, ma come un frinfino frugnuccio che viene messo a sedere sul trono mentre nel calderone bolle la lisciva con la quale gli si renderanno i capelli setosi e gli si cuocerà la cotenna.
Tale sei tu, quando credi che il tuo disinteresse per lei sia dipeso esclusivamente da te e tale è anche la tua lei, quando va a menomarsi le budella e le cervella facendosi spargere una mestolata di viltà nel petto ed attorno all'ombelico.
E' un desiderio pellegrino e rachitico quello di perseverare nella riconquista, in nome della fede, di quello che è ormai terreno sconsacrato da nugoli d'erotici eretici.
Su quella terra si sparge sale.
Su quella terra le lacrime evaporano.
Su quella terra crollano gli obelischi.
Ma tutto ritorna in una spirale che perennemente rammenta il suo sentiero convoluto e lei, la tua lei, è un menhir ricoperto da muschi e licheni che non vuoi più venerare, perchè non ci sono più dei a spaventare il tuo sonno se non irrori di sangue di montone i suoi altari o se non accendi un fuoco per bruciare i feticci a lei nemici.
La ritualità è consumata e dimentica delle sue spinte a cagioni, la ritualità delle tue attenzioni, delle tue premure e della tua perseveranza.
La paura della perdita è la filigrana di una carta sulla quale è già tutto scritto ed il piccolo coltello che taglia la punta sghemba della piuma d'oca segna inutili puntini tra le righe che contemplano l'epitaffio di qualcosa che torna a tirarti per i piedi solo quando l'aria punge e i fiorai davanti ai cimiteri espongono a prezzi maggiorati crisantemi ogni anno più striminziti e arruffati.

Se ti è facile dimenticarti di lei quando ce l'hai a fianco, appena se ne sarà andata, non ricorderai più neppure il suo nome.

Lei è la maschera della morte rossa, nulla più, e riderà della parsimonia di desiderio con la quale tu hai riempito i suoi magri buchi solo finchè direrà il Carnevale solitario di una vita sciapa, ed allorquando una Quaresima multiforme e femminile ti abborderà preannunciandoti il rintocco dell'angelus argentino, tu godrai il secondo avvento della compagnia, con una nuova ruminatrice di frattaglie umane al tuo fianco ed una nuova e più profonda noia e noncuranza da condividere con qualcuna che ne sia veramente degna.
Perchè io non faccio fatica ad immaginarmi i dialoghi del tuo passato, quelli della donnina trasandata e trascurata e del suo uomo che s'inebria di quello che le dà e che lei neppure si degna di apprezzare:
Lei: "Tu fosti la mia illusione di dolcezza nella giornata scabra e sassosa sulla quale mi sono trascinata con dolore e tormento aspettando il tuo ritorno..."
Tu: "Minchia dici sguappola? C'ho la palla destra colle formichine a forza di grattarmela!"
Lei: "Vorresti premiare con un casto bacio la fedele tua compagna che, novella Penelope, t'ha lungamente atteso anelando di desìo per le tue lebbra vermiglie?"
Tu: "C'ho il fiato che fa cagliare il latte perchè oggi il mio collega Fernandino m'ha portato un quintale di focaccia coi porri, mica vorrai che t'impesti?"
Lei: "Oh, tesoro mio adoratissimo, ma allora potresti baciarmi laddove io non ho nasi da strapazzare e dove tu non rumini da fin troppo tempo!"
Tu: "Eddai, lassotto c'ho messo il fringuello lo scorso Sabato dopo che ho portato fuori l'umido, mi fa senso metterci la lingua, insomma è come se mi facessi un pompino da solo...eddai!"
Lei: "Veramente erano sette sabati fa e l'uomido l'ho portato fuori io mentre tu guardavi la replica di Ascoli-Milan del 1987..."
Tu: "Cazzo! Hai ragione... Che pareggio del cazzo, però Arrigo era un allenatore spaziale e... "
Lei: "Tu non mi capisci e non mi consideri! Sei un bruto che promette sempre di cambiare e che non cambia mai!"
Tu: "... che forti gli olandesi, che classe... Peccato per la Coppa Italia e quei maledetti rigori..."

Ed è senz'altro colpa sua se non è mai riuscita a condividere i tuoi stessi interessi, pretendendo, con un narsisismo venato di egocentrismo, di essere lei stessa il centro del tuo mondo.
Donne che si sopravvalutano.
Uomini che ci credono.
Questo è il problema.

Ciao!


----------



## robiballerin (28 Agosto 2013)

al di la di chi abbia iniziato a sbagliare ora la moglie di Simba con la scelta di rivedere il tizio ha compromesso definitivamente il loro rapporto, qualunque cosa racconterà, Simba avrà in testa il tarlo di essere stato tradito e di essere stato messo in secondo piano rispetto ad un altro e questa è una cosa che non potrà evitare...
per cui se prima mancava di attenzioni nel riguardo di lei ora andrà anche peggio...


----------



## ilnikko (29 Agosto 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> [...] Lei: "Tu fosti la mia illusione di dolcezza nella giornata scabra e sassosa sulla quale mi sono trascinata con dolore e tormento aspettando il tuo ritorno..."
> Tu: "Minchia dici sguappola? C'ho la palla destra colle formichine a forza di grattarmela!"
> Lei: "Vorresti premiare con un casto bacio la fedele tua compagna che, novella Penelope, t'ha lungamente atteso anelando di desìo per le tue lebbra vermiglie?"
> Tu: "C'ho il fiato che fa cagliare il latte perchè oggi il mio collega Fernandino m'ha portato un quintale di focaccia coi porri, mica vorrai che t'impesti?"
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2013)

*Simba*

Ti incollo dei post che appartengono a quello di lolapal.







 Originariamente Scritto da *Ultimo* 
Secondo me non hai tradito, essere attratti da qualcuno/a può accadere, credo sia fisiologico ed umano. 

Prova a capire cosa ti ha attratto in questa persona, e se non è soltanto l'aspetto fisico ma altro di cui poi potrai parlare con tuo marito, fallo, parlagli e gli dici cosa ti manca o cosa vorresti, credo che magari in questa maniera anche tuo marito potrebbe esternarsi e magari volere anche qualcosa lui che, al momento potrebbe anche mancargli.



*Scritto da lolapal*: Cosa mi attrae di quest'uomo che potrei chiedere a mio marito? Molto probabilmente il fatto che è un uomo che non conosco, è per me misterioso, alcuni particolari del suo aspetto fisico mi accendono; è qualcosa di atavico, qualcosa che in un certo senso stimola una femminilità che credevo di non avere. Come ho già detto, io amo profondamente mio marito, ma credo di aver paura che si trasformi lentamente in un fratello. Forse, e so che sembra assurdo, andiamo troppo d'accordo, mentre con l'altro ho avuto delle discussioni molto accese su vari aspetti, anche sull'educazione dei figli. Ma magari sto solo facendo i capricci...


----------



## lolapal (29 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti incollo dei post che appartengono a quello di lolapal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa, Ultimo, stai cercando di dire a Simba che sua moglie sta facendo i capricci? O che i due devono parlare di quello di cui hanno realmente bisogno?
C'è una differenza fondamentale tra il mio e il loro rapporto: mio marito non ha mai smesso di desiderarmi, neanche nei periodo peggiori... :smile:


----------



## zanna (29 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Scusa, Ultimo, stai cercando di dire a Simba che sua moglie sta facendo i capricci? O che i due devono parlare di quello di cui hanno realmente bisogno?
> C'è una differenza fondamentale tra il mio e il loro rapporto: *mio marito non ha mai smesso di desiderarmi, neanche nei periodo peggiori*... :smile:


Appunto cerca però di non dare per scontato tutto ..... sai com'è a volte ai maschietti :girapalle: soprattutto quando iniziano a sentire alcune "riflessioni" su certi argomenti .... non abusare mai della calma e della comprensione .... come ho detto di là occhio ragazza mia!!


----------



## Simba (29 Agosto 2013)

Ciao a tutti. Ho letto le vostre interpretazioni e mi stanno servendo per vedere le cose da più parti...è che sono veramente stanco e provato. Penso sia normale. Forse ancora niente rispetto a quello che mi aspetta, cmq i vostri punti di vista, chi più chi meno, li sento miei e sono condivisibili. Ma in tutto questo casino ho necessità di aggrapparmi alle mie certezze, per affrontare ogni aspetto e conseguenza. Ritengo sia corretto fare così. Quindi mi sono chiesto, quanto tengo a questa donna? quanto mi piace ancora stare con lei? e la risposta e' sempre quella, tanto, tantissimo. Quindi parto da qua. sono molto arrabbiato, ma molto anche, ma so già che la perdonerò, anzi l'ho già perdonata dentro di me. Perché, e sono il primo io ad ammetterlo, se fossi stato nei suoi panni avrei fatto probabilmente la stessa cosa. Voglio dire, ho mancato di comunicazione con lei, quando il suo fare immaturo non mi piaceva e non migliorava la situazione, sono stato zitto. quando mi chiedeva perché non la desiderassi, gli dicevo che non era vero, che mi piaceva, ma che non ci pensavo, che c'erano altre cose da fare, il lavoro, questo e quell'altro, invece di dire chiaro che il suo modo di fare immaturo e bambinesco non me la facevano desiderare donna.


----------



## oscuro (29 Agosto 2013)

*Simba*



Simba ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho letto le vostre interpretazioni e mi stanno servendo per vedere le cose da più parti...è che sono veramente stanco e provato. Penso sia normale. Forse ancora niente rispetto a quello che mi aspetta, cmq i vostri punti di vista, chi più chi meno, li sento miei e sono condivisibili. Ma in tutto questo casino ho necessità di aggrapparmi alle mie certezze, per affrontare ogni aspetto e conseguenza. Ritengo sia corretto fare così. Quindi mi sono chiesto, quanto tengo a questa donna? quanto mi piace ancora stare con lei? e la risposta e' sempre quella, tanto, tantissimo. Quindi parto da qua. sono molto arrabbiato, ma molto anche, ma so già che la perdonerò, anzi l'ho già perdonata dentro di me. Perché, e sono il primo io ad ammetterlo, se fossi stato nei suoi panni avrei fatto probabilmente la stessa cosa. Voglio dire, ho mancato di comunicazione con lei, quando il suo fare immaturo non mi piaceva e non migliorava la situazione, sono stato zitto. quando mi chiedeva perché non la desiderassi, gli dicevo che non era vero, che mi piaceva, ma che non ci pensavo, che c'erano altre cose da fare, il lavoro, questo e quell'altro, invece di dire chiaro che il suo modo di fare immaturo e bambinesco non me la facevano desiderare donna.


Ed io ti domando a quale donna tieni?a quella che era prima di incontrare il terzo,o a quella che ha incontrato uno senza dirti nulla?Tu hai la sindrome d'abbandono...!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho letto le vostre interpretazioni e mi stanno servendo per vedere le cose da più parti...è che sono veramente stanco e provato. Penso sia normale. Forse ancora niente rispetto a quello che mi aspetta, cmq i vostri punti di vista, chi più chi meno, li sento miei e sono condivisibili. Ma in tutto questo casino ho necessità di aggrapparmi alle mie certezze, per affrontare ogni aspetto e conseguenza. Ritengo sia corretto fare così. *Quindi mi sono chiesto, quanto tengo a questa donna? quanto mi piace ancora stare con lei? e la risposta e' sempre quella, tanto, tantissimo.* Quindi parto da qua. sono molto arrabbiato, ma molto anche, ma so già che la perdonerò, anzi l'ho già perdonata dentro di me. Perché, e sono il primo io ad ammetterlo, se fossi stato nei suoi panni avrei fatto probabilmente la stessa cosa. Voglio dire, ho mancato di comunicazione con lei, quando il suo fare immaturo non mi piaceva e non migliorava la situazione, sono stato zitto. quando mi chiedeva perché non la desiderassi, gli dicevo che non era vero, che mi piaceva, ma che non ci pensavo, che c'erano altre cose da fare, il lavoro, questo e quell'altro, invece di dire chiaro che *il suo modo di fare immaturo e bambinesco non me la facevano desiderare donna.*



io penso che il tuo contributo per farla sentire e diventare donna sia fondamentale
se gli aspetti e le esperienze che vi legano hanno delle solide basi interiori (nella vostre teste, nelle vostre "anime") ritengo che la mancanza di complicità sessuale sia risolvibile, recuperabile


----------



## Simba (29 Agosto 2013)

Poi certo, forse doveva capirlo da sola, sicuramente doveva andarsene prima di tutto e non doveva aspettare di trovarsi un tizio per avere il coraggio di lasciarmi. in ogni caso, ieri e oggi non riesco a guardarla e sentirla, perché il mio orgoglio non regge, mi ha scritto in continuazione che non sa che gli e' preso, che ha fatto una cazzata, che se' invaghita come una stupida di una situazione, che gli piaceva sentirsi desiderata come non succedeva da tempo ecc ecc, ma gli ho chiesto di lasciarmi in pace. Gli ho solo detto di farsi trovare bella domani sera e che ce ne andavamo a cena e in hotel come programmato.


----------



## Simba (29 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ed io ti domando a quale donna tieni?a quella che era prima di incontrare il terzo,o a quella che ha incontrato uno senza dirti nulla?Tu hai la sindrome d'abbandono...!


mi piace forse più la seconda. Capiscimi, non mi piace essere cornuto, a chi piacerebbe, ma mi piace la donna che era, quella che non aveva bisogno di me, quella che ho conosciuto. Ed e' indubbio che questa sua scelta me l'ha dimostrato.


----------



## Simba (29 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io penso che il tuo contributo per farla sentire e diventare donna sia fondamentale
> se gli aspetti e le esperienze che vi legano hanno delle solide basi interiori (nella vostre teste, nelle vostre "anime") ritengo che la mancanza di complicità sessuale sia risolvibile, recuperabile


All'inizio della nostra storia, tutto era basato sul sesso, abbiamo fatto un anno prima di metterci assieme, che ci si veda solo ed esclusivamente per quello. E non è mai mancata l'intesa sul quel fronte, anzi, fino a quando...


----------



## oscuro (29 Agosto 2013)

*Simba*



Simba ha detto:


> mi piace forse più la seconda. Capiscimi, non mi piace essere cornuto, a chi piacerebbe, ma mi piace la donna che era, quella che non aveva bisogno di me, quella che ho conosciuto. Ed e' indubbio che questa sua scelta me l'ha dimostrato.


Simba in bocca al lupo.Io a 42 anni ho imparato ad essere possibilista,tutto può succedere....!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> All'inizio della nostra storia, tutto era basato sul sesso, abbiamo fatto un anno prima di metterci assieme, che ci si veda solo ed esclusivamente per quello. E non è mai mancata l'intesa sul quel fronte, anzi, fino a quando...




sono un pò confusa

vuoi dire che lei ha gettato le armi, è tornata bambina e dipendente e tu non la desideravi più per questo?


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> :rotfl:





> "C'ho il fiato che fa cagliare il latte perchè oggi il mio collega Fernandino m'ha portato un quintale di focaccia coi porri"



Quest'immagine terrificante mi perseguiterà per anni :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Simba (29 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono un pò confusa
> 
> vuoi dire che lei ha gettato le armi, è tornata bambina e dipendente e tu non la desideravi più per questo?



Si Chiara, questo e' il principale motivo del mio non desiderarla come donna. Il suo continuare ad appoggiarsi a me in ogni scelta, la suo modo capriccioso di cercare attenzioni ecc ecc... Tutto questo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Si Chiara, questo e' il principale motivo del mio non desiderarla come donna. Il suo continuare ad appoggiarsi a me in ogni scelta, la suo modo capriccioso di cercare attenzioni ecc ecc... Tutto questo.


ma prima di diventare così era indipendente e dinamica e ti era piaciuta proprio per questo

quindi: quale è la lei vera?
quella bambina o quella indipendente?
secondo te si è mostrata per quella che non era? o l'avevi un po' idealizzata tu?

non sono domande da curiosa (puoi anche non rispondere qui) ma temo saranno percorsi di indagine per te


----------



## perplesso (29 Agosto 2013)

io una donna forte,indipendente e matura che regredisce a quindicenne capricciosa non l'ho vista mai. 
a meno che una abbia preso a testate un copertone di camion con la rincorsa.

e poi,se Simba e sua moglie sono stati scopamici per un anno prima di mettersi assieme.....allora Simba lo sapeva quanto lei sia passionale

direi che nel racconto di Simba ci sono varie cose che non tornano


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Scusa, Ultimo, stai cercando di dire a Simba che sua moglie sta facendo i capricci? O che i due devono parlare di quello di cui hanno realmente bisogno?
> C'è una differenza fondamentale tra il mio e il loro rapporto: mio marito non ha mai smesso di desiderarmi, neanche nei periodo peggiori... :smile:


lolapal seguo i miei pensieri, ho scritto diverse volte che, quando una persona ha intenzione di sbagliare, sbaglia. E non esiste marito o moglie che tiene, nè coccola, ne baci, nè altro. Seguendo certi discorsi che ho fatto in questo 3D, "wolf sa bene a che mi riferisco", sto tracciando due linee differenti, una dove Simba si da colpe, l'altra dove tu colpe non ne hai, in entrambi i casi il tradimento sta in mezzo. Cosa che non dovrebbe esserci in persone mature. 

So che le vostre storie sono differenti, ma ci partivo da un principio,nel tuo caso tuo marito è a posto, nel caso di simba, simba ha delle colpe. Entrambi però hanno fatto cadere un'unica scelta che porta o può portare al tradimento. 

Sembra quasi che cadere nel tradimento sia una sorta di non so cosa, o che si stia male o che si stia bene nella coppia. Immaturità? altro? sicuramente immaturità, sicuramente altro. Sono sempre e comunque delle scelte,soggettive e a quanto pare comuni.


----------



## Sole (29 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> guarda me la prendo tanto perchè io so che cosa vuol dire essere ignorata, non l'ho tradito perchè non ci riesco, non riesco a scopare con un altro per ripicca, ma avrei tanto tanto tanto voluto farlo e sicuramente se non fossi stata presa dal lavoro, la casa, mio figlio e avessi avuto tempo a disposizione, il coraggio di farlo me lo sarei fatto venire.
> 
> e glielo avrei detto! lo avrei fatto sentire piccolo piccolo stronzo uomo che non è altro, e invece no ed è stato a quel punto che lui mi ha fatto sentire una merda...
> a farmi mettere  in discussione me stessa e a chiedermi dove avessi sbagliato perchè lui arrivasse a scopare un'altra...


Viola, io l'ho fatto.
Dopo aver saputo che lui mi aveva tradito diverse volte ho passato sei mesi, sei mesi di pianti, attacchi di panico, inappetenza, dolore vero. Sei mesi nei quali sono anche andata via di casa per un breve periodo. Poi, al mio ritorno, decisa a ricostruire, l'ennesima, stupida bugia. E dopo una giornata passata con l'ennesimo mal di stomaco, ho chiamato un mio amico, uno che sapevo aveva una cotta per me, e prima di uscire ho detto a mio marito che da quel momento mi sarei fatta i cazzi miei. Quando sono tornata, alle 3 di notte, gli ho raccontato in lacrime che ero stata con un altro.

E' stata una ripicca ed è stata l'unica.

Ma da quel momento io sono stata meglio. Penso sia stato il momento in cui l'ho lasciato andare nel mio cuore. In cui ho detto basta.

Non mi sento particolarmente stronza per questo.
Immatura, forse. Sì. Quando si soffre a volte si è anche infantili.

Ma non sento di aver fatto una cattiveria disumana e non capisco il giudizio pesante nei confronti di un comportamento del genere.
Quando ci sono crisi di coppia profonde per me è meglio giocare a carte scoperte. Si soffre, si sta male, ci si fa male... ma almeno ci si muove, si va da qualche parte.

Siamo sicuri che cornificare a nastro di nascosto sia un modo gentile per non far soffrire il povero partner? Io ho davvero molto dubbi eh.


----------



## Simba (29 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma prima di diventare così era indipendente e dinamica e ti era piaciuta proprio per questo
> 
> quindi: quale è la lei vera?
> quella bambina o quella indipendente?
> ...


No non è mai  stata molto indipendente, e' sempre stata timida e riservata dovuta probabilemte alla sua fragilità e a qualcosa che da piccola gli e' mancato. ma e' dolce e sensibile ed io ne vado pazzo, io sono così, se staremo insieme la proteggerò e coccolerò sempre, ma dovrà dimostrarmi, certo non come questa volta, di essere anche una donna, con le palle? Si può dire? Beh più o meno o reso l'idea. Altrimenti se lei mi mostra solo il lato "tenero" di lei io tornerò a privilegiare quello. E non intendo che mi aspetti a casa in intimo particolare o oltro. Chiaro. Ma nel quotidiano come nel quotidiano mostrerò quanto contengo a lei e la desideri. Insomma e' percorso da fare assieme.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho letto le vostre interpretazioni e mi stanno servendo per vedere le cose da più parti...è che sono veramente stanco e provato. Penso sia normale. Forse ancora niente rispetto a quello che mi aspetta, cmq i vostri punti di vista, chi più chi meno, li sento miei e sono condivisibili. Ma in tutto questo casino ho necessità di aggrapparmi alle mie certezze, per affrontare ogni aspetto e conseguenza. Ritengo sia corretto fare così. Quindi mi sono chiesto, quanto tengo a questa donna? quanto mi piace ancora stare con lei? e la risposta e' sempre quella, tanto, tantissimo. Quindi parto da qua. sono molto arrabbiato, ma molto anche, ma so già che la perdonerò, anzi l'ho già perdonata dentro di me. Perché, e sono il primo io ad ammetterlo, se fossi stato nei suoi panni avrei fatto probabilmente la stessa cosa. Voglio dire, ho mancato di comunicazione con lei, quando il suo fare immaturo non mi piaceva e non migliorava la situazione, sono stato zitto. quando mi chiedeva perché non la desiderassi, gli dicevo che non era vero, che mi piaceva, ma che non ci pensavo, che c'erano altre cose da fare, il lavoro, questo e quell'altro, invece di dire chiaro che il suo modo di fare immaturo e bambinesco non me la facevano desiderare donna.



Non gli hai mai detto che era il suo modo di porsi a non fartela desiderare?


----------



## oscuro (29 Agosto 2013)

*Simba*



Simba ha detto:


> Si Chiara, questo e' il principale motivo del mio non desiderarla come donna. Il suo continuare ad appoggiarsi a me in ogni scelta, la suo modo capriccioso di cercare attenzioni ecc ecc... Tutto questo.


Sta cosa contrasta parecchio,s'appoggiava a te per ogni scelta,poi si è appoggiata ad un altro d'amblè.S'appoggia stranamente la tua donna.......


----------



## Simba (29 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non gli hai mai detto che era il suo modo di porsi a non fartela desiderare?


Eh no...non proprio...


----------



## sienne (29 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> No non è mai  stata molto indipendente, e' sempre stata timida e riservata dovuta probabilemte alla sua fragilità e a qualcosa che da piccola gli e' mancato. ma e' dolce e sensibile ed io ne vado pazzo, io sono così, se staremo insieme la proteggerò e coccolerò sempre, ma dovrà dimostrarmi, certo non come questa volta, di essere anche una donna, con le palle? Si può dire? Beh più o meno o reso l'idea. Altrimenti se lei mi mostra solo il lato "tenero" di lei io tornerò a privilegiare quello. E non intendo che mi aspetti a casa in intimo particolare o oltro. Chiaro. Ma nel quotidiano come nel quotidiano mostrerò quanto contengo a lei e la desideri. Insomma e' percorso da fare assieme.


Ciao Simba,

ok ... ma vi è anche un altro aspetto. 
per tenere duro e provarci e riprovarci per ben tre anni,
ci vogliono due "pelotas" grandi. perciò sta sulla buona strada. 

e credo ... che, d'accordo del motivo del tuo non più desiderarla,
ma non ti mancava neanche. questo mi fa sorgere qualche domanda. 

sienne


----------



## Simba (29 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sta cosa contrasta parecchio,s'appoggiava a te per ogni scelta,poi si è appoggiata ad un altro d'amblè.S'appoggia stranamente la tua donna.......


Ok, ho capito che cerchi di farmi vedere la parte meno "nobile" di lei...la coccola in casa e l'uccello fuori. Ma non è così. Sono tre anni che ho perso il desiderio di possederla come donna, certo non dipeso solo da lei o da me, ma cosa avresti fatto tu, io e la maggior parte di noi?


----------



## Sole (29 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> No non è mai  stata molto indipendente, e' sempre stata timida e riservata dovuta probabilemte alla sua fragilità e a qualcosa che da piccola gli e' mancato. ma e' dolce e sensibile ed io ne vado pazzo, io sono così, se staremo insieme la proteggerò e coccolerò sempre, ma dovrà dimostrarmi, certo non come questa volta, di *essere anche una donna, con le palle*? Si può dire? Beh più o meno o reso l'idea. Altrimenti se lei mi mostra solo il lato "tenero" di lei io tornerò a privilegiare quello. E non intendo che mi aspetti a casa in intimo particolare o oltro. Chiaro. Ma nel quotidiano come nel quotidiano mostrerò quanto contengo a lei e la desideri. Insomma e' percorso da fare assieme.


Cosa intendi per una donna con le palle?

Comunque per me stare in coppia significa anche crescere insieme. Ogni lite, ogni scontro e ogni momento di crisi è l'occasione per riflettersi nell'altro e capirsi meglio. E' la cosa bella dello stare insieme: da soli questo lavoro non si può fare. La coppia è un grande stimolo in questo senso, se si impara ad usarlo.

Cosa pensi di fare tu per spronarla ad essere più indipendente? Perché credo che questa tua 'mancanza di interesse' nei suoi confronti, non sia stata una risposta funzionale alle sue richieste e alle sue mancanze, anzi.
Se supererete questa crisi, prova a dirle questo tuo punto di vista, ad approfondirlo. Ma pretendere e basta non serve a niente. Il dialogo vero, senza filtri, credo sia l'unica strada che possa salvare un rapporto in crisi.


----------



## Simba (29 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Simba,
> 
> ok ... ma vi è anche un altro aspetto.
> per tenere duro e provarci e riprovarci per ben tre anni,
> ...


Non mi mancava perché mi sono adagiato su questa cosa e non ne davo importanza, sbagliando certo.


----------



## sienne (29 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Non mi mancava perché mi sono adagiato su questa cosa e non ne davo importanza, sbagliando certo.


Ciao

questo intendevo,
l'hai trattata da bambina ...

sienne


----------



## Simba (29 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per una donna con le palle?
> 
> Comunque per me stare in coppia significa anche crescere insieme. Ogni lite, ogni scontro e ogni momento di crisi è l'occasione per riflettersi nell'altro e capirsi meglio. E' la cosa bella dello stare insieme: da soli questo lavoro non si può fare. La coppia è un grande stimolo in questo senso, se si impara ad usarlo.
> 
> ...


Certo pretendere e basta dall'altro non porta da nessuna parte. Sono d'accordissimo. È per questo motivo che arrivati a questo punto, con tutto in ballo, possiamo cambiare e andare avanti altrimenti ricapitera


----------



## Simba (29 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo intendevo,
> l'hai trattata da bambina ...
> ...


Si si certamente.


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo intendevo,
> l'hai trattata da bambina ...
> ...





Simba ha detto:


> Si si certamente.


Eh, ma tutto sommato non ti è dispiaciuto neanche tanto.
Forse nemmeno tu avevi poi così tanta voglia di fare il maschio e ti sei sentito sollevato dai tuoi doveri in quel senso.
O mi sbaglio?


----------



## Simba (29 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Eh, ma tutto sommato non ti è dispiaciuto neanche tanto.
> Forse nemmeno tu avevi poi così tanta voglia di fare il maschio e ti sei sentito sollevato dai tuoi doveri in quel senso.
> O mi sbaglio?


No sollevato no. Ho detto adagiato. ho il rimpianto di non avergli detto prima questa cosa


----------



## Sole (29 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Eh, ma tutto sommato non ti è dispiaciuto neanche tanto.
> Forse nemmeno tu avevi poi così tanta voglia di fare il maschio e ti sei sentito sollevato dai tuoi doveri in quel senso.
> O mi sbaglio?


Io penso che, in generale, avere accanto una persona sempre disponibile, presente, che cerca rassicurazioni, per alcuni sia deleterio. Ci sono persone che danno facilmente per scontati gli altri. Cos'è? Immaturità? Inquietudine? Boh. Però vedo che succede: molti hanno bisogno, per restare attratti, di partner sfuggenti, spigolosi, indipendenti, forti.

Forse è il caso di Simba che, manco a dirlo, appena ha visto la moglie cominciare ad allontanarsi e guardarsi intorno, ha riscoperto un amore folle.

A volte vorrei capirci qualcosa nell'amore!


----------



## viola di mare (29 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Viola, io l'ho fatto.
> Dopo aver saputo che lui mi aveva tradito diverse volte ho passato sei mesi, sei mesi di pianti, attacchi di panico, inappetenza, dolore vero. Sei mesi nei quali sono anche andata via di casa per un breve periodo. Poi, al mio ritorno, decisa a ricostruire, l'ennesima, stupida bugia. E dopo una giornata passata con l'ennesimo mal di stomaco, ho chiamato un mio amico, uno che sapevo aveva una cotta per me, e prima di uscire ho detto a mio marito che da quel momento mi sarei fatta i cazzi miei. Quando sono tornata, alle 3 di notte, gli ho raccontato in lacrime che ero stata con un altro.
> 
> E' stata una ripicca ed è stata l'unica.
> ...



è esattamente come la vedo io e ti dirò di più non credo nemmeno sia un comportamento tanto infantile... è umano... le ripicche non saranno un buon modo, ma non sono infantili.


in ultimo cornificare a nastro per non far soffrire è solo uno dei milamila alibi che ci si da per alleggerirsi la coscienza...


----------



## sienne (29 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> No sollevato no. Ho detto adagiato. ho il rimpianto di non avergli detto prima questa cosa


Ciao

Primo post:

_Perche' tanto era mia, tanto non gli facevo mancare niente, tanto ero sicuro che avesse bisogno di me e che non avrebbe fatto mai nulla per mettere a rischio il nostro amore. Il mio non desiderarla e' frutto di noia o routine che 14 anni di conoscenza ha portato, ma la amo e non l'ho mai tradita, ho privilegiato altri aspetti della vita di coppia. Non ho mai dato importanza hai suoi continui segnali


_Non ho nessuna intenzione di fare la difficile. 
Non ti sei adagiato ... non te ne fregava proprio. 

E scrivi ... causa ... noia e routine ... 
Neanche l'ombra, che il suo essere bambina ti dava fastidio. 

Tu hai privilegiato altro ... e non hai dato importanza a le sue esigenze.

Mi prenderei di brutto per il naso ... e mi porrei qualche domandina,
senza ... quelle scuse di fondo ... 

solo una mia impressione ... 

sienne


----------



## Sole (29 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> è esattamente come la vedo io e ti dirò di più non credo nemmeno sia un comportamento tanto infantile... è umano... le ripicche non saranno un buon modo, ma non sono infantili.
> 
> *
> in ultimo cornificare a nastro per non far soffrire è solo uno dei milamila alibi che ci si da per alleggerirsi la coscienza...*


Penso anch'io.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> è esattamente come la vedo io e ti dirò di più non credo nemmeno sia un comportamento tanto infantile... è umano... le ripicche non saranno un buon modo, ma non sono infantili.
> 
> 
> *in ultimo cornificare a nastro per non far soffrire è solo uno dei milamila alibi che ci si da per alleggerirsi la coscienza*...


Dato che sono una di quelle che ha detto che trovo allucinante il comportamento di lei, vorrei chiarire che quello che ho detto non vuole dire che va bene fare il neretto.
Dico solo che un conto è fare una ripicca come quella che ha fatto Harley. Un conto è avere davanti un uomo che ti chiede di riprovarci e te lo dice soffrendo e tu in risposta gli dici che esci e che forse ti trombi un altro
Secondo me è nettamente diverso e da vere stronze


----------



## Simba (29 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io penso che, in generale, avere accanto una persona sempre disponibile, presente, che cerca rassicurazioni, per alcuni sia deleterio. Ci sono persone che danno facilmente per scontati gli altri. Cos'è? Immaturità? Inquietudine? Boh. Però vedo che succede: molti hanno bisogno, per restare attratti, di partner sfuggenti, spigolosi, indipendenti, forti.
> 
> Forse è il caso di Simba che, manco a dirlo, appena ha visto la moglie cominciare ad allontanarsi e guardarsi intorno, ha riscoperto un amore folle.
> 
> A volte vorrei capirci qualcosa nell'amore!


Ci sta parecchio questo cosa...


----------



## Sole (29 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dato che sono una di quelle che ha detto che trovo allucinante il comportamento di lei, vorrei chiarire che quello che ho detto non vuole dire che va bene fare il neretto.
> Dico solo che un conto è fare una ripicca come quella che ha fatto Harley. Un conto è avere davanti un uomo che ti chiede di riprovarci e te lo dice soffrendo e tu in risposta gli dici che esci e che forse ti trombi un altro
> Secondo me è nettamente diverso e *da vere stronze*


E' questo giudizio pesante e inappellabile che non capisco.

Lungi da me il voler giustificare la scopata extra, che ritengo essere una vera mazzata per il rapporto, e l'ho già detto.
Però, umanamente parlando, quando in una coppia si arriva a certi punti e scoppia la bugna, questa è una reazione che ci sta. Ci sta il disinteresse, ci sta il punto di rottura, ci sta la rabbia estrema.

Sarà perché io ho passato 2 anni di crisi nera e casa mia ogni tanto diventava un campo di battaglia... ma credo che nessuno possa capire, né giudicare in modo obiettivo una persona che è arrivata al punto di rottura.


----------



## viola di mare (29 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Primo post:
> 
> ...




perfetto :up:





farfalla ha detto:


> Dato che sono una di quelle che ha detto che trovo allucinante il comportamento di lei, vorrei chiarire che quello che ho detto non vuole dire che va bene fare il neretto.
> Dico solo che un conto è fare una ripicca come quella che ha fatto Harley. Un conto è avere davanti un uomo che ti chiede di riprovarci e te lo dice soffrendo e tu in risposta gli dici che esci e che forse ti trombi un altro
> Secondo me è nettamente diverso e da vere stronze




magari finalmente cercava in lui quella reazione che ha trovato... lui sta male ma domani vanno a cena e poi in albergo... come due amanti in preda alla passione...

da quanto non capitava???


----------



## Sole (29 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Ci sta parecchio questo cosa...


Ecco! Allora riflettici per conto tuo e, se puoi, parlane con tua moglie, approfondite, cerca di capire cosa ti ha tenuto lontano da lei e prova a spiegarglielo. Penso possa essere una strada questa.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> E' questo giudizio pesante e inappellabile che non capisco.
> 
> Lungi da me il voler giustificare la scopata extra, che ritengo essere una vera mazzata per il rapporto, e l'ho già detto.
> Però, umanamente parlando, quando in una coppia si arriva a certi punti e scoppia la bugna, questa è una reazione che ci sta. Ci sta il disinteresse, ci sta il punto di rottura, ci sta la rabbia estrema.
> ...


Nessuno giustifica la scopata extra
Ribadisco che non capisco l'accanirsi con una persona con la quale si vuole ricostruire e ci chiede di ricostruire
Allora i casi sono due: non voglio ricostruire. Benissimo ognuno per la sua strada
Voglio ricostruire: e non mi sembra che umiliare la persona con cui si vuole ricostruire sia un bel modo per provare a farlo.


----------



## sienne (29 Agosto 2013)

Ciao

capisco cosa intende Sole ... ohhh, e come se capisco. 
e credo sempre di più, che ha proprio ragione ... 
come con il tradimento ... 
toccare l'estremo della rottura di una storia lunga ...

non ragioni più ... le teorie, i propri principi e pilastri, 
se ne volano ... distrutti, dalle litigate, dal meccanismo 
che divora e divora ... non resta niente ... e non sai che fare.

se al posto di vivere in montagna ... che quando uscivo
trovavo solo mucche, asini, cavalli e alberi ... non so ... 

sienne


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> E' questo giudizio pesante e inappellabile che non capisco.
> 
> Lungi da me il voler giustificare la scopata extra, che ritengo essere una vera mazzata per il rapporto, e l'ho già detto.
> Però, umanamente parlando, *quando in una coppia si arriva a certi punti e scoppia la bugna, questa è una reazione che ci sta. Ci sta il disinteresse, ci sta il punto di rottura, ci sta la rabbia estrema.
> ...





farfalla ha detto:


> Nessuno giustifica la scopata extra
> Ribadisco che non capisco l'accanirsi con una persona con la quale si vuole ricostruire e ci chiede di ricostruire
> Allora i casi sono due: non voglio ricostruire. Benissimo ognuno per la sua strada
> Voglio ricostruire: e *non mi sembra che umiliare la persona con cui si vuole ricostruire sia un bel modo per provare a farlo*.


Sull'ultimo neretto: infatti non lo è, come la scopata extra non lo è, come tante altre cose non lo sono.
Ma in certi casi, le condutture sono talmente intasate che quando il tappo salta bisogna essere pronti a vedere la merda schizzare ovunque. Aspettarsi di dare e di veder dare il peggio di sè. Superato un certo limite non ci sono modi puliti per venirne fuori. 

Se la coppia sopravvive all'esplosione merdacea, bene, altrimenti ciccia. E se sopravvive si spera che abbia imparato che tenere le tubature pulite è cosa buona e giusta, e a quel punto ognuno dei due sa anche esattamente chi ha di fronte, alla faccia delle idealizzazioni residue.


----------



## zanna (29 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> lolapal seguo i miei pensieri, ho scritto diverse volte che, quando una persona ha intenzione di sbagliare, sbaglia. E non esiste marito o moglie che tiene, nè coccola, ne baci, nè altro. Seguendo certi discorsi che ho fatto in questo 3D, "wolf sa bene a che mi riferisco", sto tracciando due linee differenti, una dove Simba si da colpe, l'altra dove tu colpe non ne hai, in entrambi i casi il tradimento sta in mezzo. Cosa che non dovrebbe esserci in persone mature.
> 
> So che le vostre storie sono differenti, ma ci partivo da un principio,nel tuo caso tuo marito è a posto, nel caso di simba, simba ha delle colpe. Entrambi però hanno fatto cadere un'unica scelta che porta o può portare al tradimento.
> 
> Sembra quasi che cadere nel tradimento sia una sorta di non so cosa, o che si stia male o che si stia bene nella coppia. Immaturità? altro? sicuramente immaturità, sicuramente altro. Sono sempre e comunque delle scelte,soggettive e a quanto pare comuni.


Grande Ultimo ... gran bella fregatura le linee .... mi hai fatto venire in mente alcune considerazioni fatte in bagno qualche tempo fa in un momento in cui il demone urlava.
Ugnuno di noi ha, diciamo di default, la percezione di essere governato da una linea che divide il mondo tra il giusto e lo sbagliato e che una volta oltrepassata ti fa vivere o con i rimpianti o con i rimorsi. Questa linea ma mano che si cresce temde ad essere spostata più a destra o più a sinistra (in base ad esperienze, ad educazione ecc.). Si inizia poi a cercare, più o meno inconsciamente, la famosa metà della mela corcando soggetti la cui linea concida con la nostra .... troviamo ciò che cerchiamo (bel cazzo di lavoro) e iniziamo a costruire qualcosa di "importante".
Siamo però sicuri che le due linee coincidano perfettamente? Forse si altrimenti non faremmo in "grande passo" .... ma giunto al punto in cui oggi mi trovo amaramente devo prendere atto di non aver considerato un elemento, una costante, una dannata circostanza ecc. che fa si che le nostre linee non siano mai state perfettamente sovrapponibili e che tutti gli sforzi profusi in questa affannosa ricerca di geometrica precisione siano stati vani.
Sarà che oggi sono nostalgico .... ed il demone ruggisce


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> *Sull'ultimo neretto: infatti non lo è, come la scopata extra non lo è, come tante altre cose non lo sono.
> *Ma in certi casi, le condutture sono talmente intasate che quando il tappo salta bisogna essere pronti a vedere la merda schizzare ovunque. Aspettarsi di dare e di veder dare il peggio di sè. Superato un certo limite non ci sono modi puliti per venirne fuori.
> 
> Se la coppia sopravvive all'esplosione merdacea, bene, altrimenti ciccia. E se sopravvive si spera che abbia imparato che tenere le tubature pulite è cosa buona e giusta, e a quel punto ognuno dei due sa anche esattamente chi ha di fronte, alla faccia delle idealizzazioni residue.


Vero
Nella mia testa c'è una scala di gravità spero di non dover mai scendere a tanto.
Ognuno giustamente ha la sua scala.:smile:


----------



## Sole (29 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sull'ultimo neretto: infatti non lo è, come la scopata extra non lo è, come tante altre cose non lo sono.
> Ma in certi casi, le condutture sono talmente intasate che quando il tappo salta bisogna essere pronti a vedere la merda schizzare ovunque. Aspettarsi di dare e di veder dare il peggio di sè. Superato un certo limite non ci sono modi puliti per venirne fuori.
> 
> *Se la coppia sopravvive all'esplosione merdacea, bene, altrimenti ciccia. E se sopravvive si spera che abbia imparato che tenere le tubature pulite è cosa buona e giusta, e a quel punto ognuno dei due sa anche esattamente chi ha di fronte, alla faccia delle idealizzazioni residue.*


Sante, santissime parole.

Esattamente quello che volevo dire.

E che provo a dire ogni volta, quando parlo di giocare a carte scoperte.

E' l'unico senso che trovo al tradimento, alle cattiverie reciproche, alle sofferenze. Il fatto di ritrovarsi nudi e veri, uno di fronte all'altro. E di poter scegliersi di nuovo, stavolta con piena consapevolezza.
Nel mio caso non è successo. Ma forse ci sono coppie che sanno cogliere l'occasione per rinascere insieme. Lo spero, almeno.


----------



## Calipso (29 Agosto 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Grande Ultimo ... gran bella fregatura le linee .... mi hai fatto venire in mente alcune considerazioni fatte in bagno qualche tempo fa in un momento in cui *il demone urlava*.
> Ugnuno di noi ha, diciamo di default, la percezione di essere governato da una linea che divide il mondo tra il giusto e lo sbagliato e che una volta oltrepassata ti fa vivere o con i rimpianti o con i rimorsi. Questa linea ma mano che si cresce temde ad essere spostata più a destra o più a sinistra (in base ad esperienze, ad educazione ecc.). Si inizia poi a cercare, più o meno inconsciamente, la famosa metà della mela corcando soggetti la cui linea concida con la nostra .... troviamo ciò che cerchiamo (bel cazzo di lavoro) e iniziamo a costruire qualcosa di "importante".
> Siamo però sicuri che le due linee coincidano perfettamente? Forse si altrimenti non faremmo in "grande passo" .... ma giunto al punto in cui oggi mi trovo amaramente devo prendere atto di non aver considerato un elemento, una costante, una dannata circostanza ecc. che fa si che le nostre linee non siano mai state perfettamente sovrapponibili e che tutti gli sforzi profusi in questa affannosa ricerca di geometrica precisione siano stati vani.
> Sarà che oggi sono nostalgico .... ed il demone ruggisce


Il demone sarebbe la tua coscienza? il tuo intelletto? il tuo rimpianto?.....

quoto però...


----------



## Sole (29 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sull'ultimo neretto: infatti non lo è, come la scopata extra non lo è, come tante altre cose non lo sono.
> Ma in certi casi, le condutture sono talmente intasate che quando il tappo salta bisogna essere pronti a vedere la merda schizzare ovunque. Aspettarsi di dare e di veder dare il peggio di sè. Superato un certo limite non ci sono modi puliti per venirne fuori.
> 
> Se la coppia sopravvive all'esplosione merdacea, bene, altrimenti ciccia. E se sopravvive si spera che abbia imparato che tenere le tubature pulite è cosa buona e giusta, e a quel punto ognuno dei due sa anche esattamente chi ha di fronte, alla faccia delle idealizzazioni residue.


Ops, mi si è postato 2 volte... ne approfitto per dirti che non posso approvarti, sigh.


----------



## oscuro (29 Agosto 2013)

*Appunto*



farfalla ha detto:


> Vero
> Nella mia testa c'è una scala di gravità spero di non dover mai scendere a tanto.
> Ognuno giustamente ha la sua scala.:smile:


Io ho esplicitato chiaramente il dissenso per la donna di simba.Non mi piace,non mi sono piaciuti i suoi comportamenti e non ci torno più su.Comportamenti INGIUSTIFICABILI dal mio punto di vista.Adesso simba ad essere sinceri trovo anche il tuo comportamento ingiustificabile.IGNORI per tre lunghissimi anni tua moglie,aò tre anni sono lunghi....,poi ti accorgi di lei quando si sente il chiaro profumo di un altro cefalo dalla punta rosa???Questo non è amore questa è possessività,tre anni con il pisello fra le nuvole e adesso ti accorgi che va in spaccata verso altre protuberanze e ti rode il culo?e no non ci sta neanche questo.


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sante, santissime parole.
> 
> Esattamente quello che volevo dire.
> 
> ...


Anche nel mio caso non è successo, e ancora non ho capito se il fatto di aver tolto il tappo sia stato centrale nel fallimento. Penso di sì. Sono propensa a credere che tenerlo al suo posto fosse funzionale al mantenimento della relazione, ma che fosse quindi una forzatura. Nessuno dei due era veramente se stesso fino in fondo, nè ai suoi occhi nè a quelli dell'altro.

Quando parlo di idealizzazioni residue che vanno in mille pezzi, mi riferisco anche a quelle che noi facciamo di noi stessi, e quelle sono forse le più dure da mandare giù. Indietro non si torna. Nemmeno noi siamo proprio dei boccioli fioriti. Però diventiamo vere. Fa male crescere.


----------



## Sole (29 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho esplicitato chiaramente il dissenso per la donna di simba.Non mi piace,non mi sono piaciuti i suoi comportamenti e non ci torno più su.Comportamenti INGIUSTIFICABILI dal mio punto di vista.Adesso simba ad essere sinceri trovo anche il tuo comportamento ingiustificabile.IGNORI per tre lunghissimi anni tua moglie,aò tre anni sono lunghi....,poi *ti accorgi di lei quando si sente il chiaro profumo di un altro cefalo dalla punta rosa???Questo non è amore questa è possessività,tre anni con il pisello fra le nuvole e adesso ti accorgi che va in spaccata verso altre protuberanze e ti rode il culo*?e no non ci sta neanche questo.


Ahahahah!

Questa è pura poesia :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (29 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho esplicitato chiaramente il dissenso per la donna di simba.Non mi piace,non mi sono piaciuti i suoi comportamenti e non ci torno più su.Comportamenti INGIUSTIFICABILI dal mio punto di vista.Adesso simba ad essere sinceri trovo anche il tuo comportamento ingiustificabile.IGNORI per tre lunghissimi anni tua moglie,aò tre anni sono lunghi....,poi ti accorgi di lei quando si sente il chiaro profumo di un altro cefalo dalla punta rosa???Questo non è amore questa è possessività,tre anni con il pisello fra le nuvole e adesso ti accorgi che va in spaccata verso altre protuberanze e ti rode il culo?e no non ci sta neanche questo.


si, in effetti è molto strana tutta la storia
a partire dai 3 anni in cui lui ha vissuto nel suo mondo senza avere la capacità di guardarsi attorno, fino ad arrivare ad oggi, quando lei gli comunica che alla sera sarebbe uscita con un altro e che si sarebbero dati appuntamento per l'ora di rientro


----------



## viola di mare (29 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Anche nel mio caso non è successo, e ancora non ho capito se il fatto di aver tolto il tappo sia stato centrale nel fallimento. Penso di sì. Sono propensa a credere che tenerlo al suo posto fosse funzionale al mantenimento della relazione, ma che fosse quindi una forzatura. Nessuno dei due era veramente se stesso fino in fondo, nè ai suoi occhi nè a quelli dell'altro.
> 
> *Quando parlo di idealizzazioni residue che vanno in mille pezzi, mi riferisco anche a quelle che noi facciamo di noi stessi, e quelle sono forse le più dure da mandare giù. Indietro non si torna. Nemmeno noi siamo proprio dei boccioli fioriti. Però diventiamo vere. Fa male crescere*.





:up:


----------



## oscuro (29 Agosto 2013)

*Harley*



Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ahahahah!
> 
> Questa è pura poesia :mrgreen:


Certo una poetica verità però...!


----------



## Sole (29 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Anche nel mio caso non è successo, e ancora non ho capito se il fatto di aver tolto il tappo sia stato centrale nel fallimento. Penso di sì. Sono propensa a credere che tenerlo al suo posto fosse funzionale al mantenimento della relazione, ma che fosse quindi una forzatura. Nessuno dei due era veramente se stesso fino in fondo, nè ai suoi occhi nè a quelli dell'altro.
> 
> *Quando parlo di idealizzazioni residue che vanno in mille pezzi, mi riferisco anche a quelle che noi facciamo di noi stessi, e quelle sono forse le più dure da mandare giù. Indietro non si torna. Nemmeno noi siamo proprio dei boccioli fioriti. Però diventiamo vere. Fa male crescere*.


Leda... posso dirti che tra tutte le persone qui dentro, tu sei sicuramente quella che penso possa capirmi di più. O che almeno lo dimostra con le sue parole.
Quello che ho nerettato mi ha toccato tanto. Tanto che ho sentito una fitta nello stomaco. E solo per questo ti ringrazio.
Non hai idea di come sia attuale per me questa questione, cerco di conviverci ogni giorno con 'ste robe, e a volte non è facile. Tu, invece, mi dai l'idea di aver metabolizzato tanto. Spero di riuscire un giorno a conquistare un po' della tua serenità. Ti abbraccio e ti ringrazio.


----------



## Sole (29 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo una poetica verità però...!


La poesia dev'essere sempre verità, almeno per me.

Se mai è un modo creativo di trasmettere la propria verità


----------



## oscuro (29 Agosto 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> si, in effetti è molto strana tutta la storia
> a partire dai 3 anni in cui lui ha vissuto nel suo mondo senza avere la capacità di guardarsi attorno, fino ad arrivare ad oggi, quando lei gli comunica che alla sera sarebbe uscita con un altro e che si sarebbero dati appuntamento per l'ora di rientro


C'è da dire che noi maschi siamo strani,una volta  è successo anche a me.Avevo lasciato una tipa che mi aveva dissanguato i coglioni,quando sono venuto a conoscenza che prendeva dosi di penetril da un altro,gli son tornato sotto,ci son tornato insieme per poi rilasciarla , non sopportavo l'idea di un altro cazzo anche se non ci stavo più insieme.....


----------



## gas (29 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> C'è da dire che noi maschi siamo strani,una volta è successo anche a me.Avevo lasciato una tipa che mi aveva dissanguato i coglioni,quando sono venuto a conoscenza che prendeva dosi di penetril da un altro,gli son tornato sotto,ci son tornato insieme per poi rilasciarla , non sopportavo l'idea di un altro cazzo anche se non ci stavo più insieme.....


vero
però è diverso rispetto alla storia di Simba che ora viene messo al corrente che la moglie esce con un altro e nonostante ciò si da appuntamento con lei per l'ora di rientro a casa.
mi pare di leggere un po di cuckold in lui


----------



## oscuro (29 Agosto 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> vero
> però è diverso rispetto alla storia di Simba che ora viene messo al corrente che la moglie esce con un altro e nonostante ciò si da appuntamento con lei per l'ora di rientro a casa.
> mi pare di leggere un po di cuckold in lui


A me sembra solo un uomo impaurito dalla sinistra presenza di una  maxi chiquita rosa...!


----------



## sienne (29 Agosto 2013)

Ciao Leda

ora dico qualcosa, che non piacerà ...

tu scrivi, che fa male crescere. è vero. 

io ti rispondo, che in base alla mia vita,

sono stanca di crescere ... 

sono stanca de essere quella che porta tutto ...

sono stanca ... ritorno a fare quello, che neanche me lo hanno fatto fare ... 

la bambina ... 

sienne

momento di frustrazione ...


----------



## gas (29 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me sembra solo un uomo impaurito dalla sinistra presenza di una maxi chiquita rosa...!


a me no :smile:


----------



## gas (29 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Leda
> 
> ora dico qualcosa, che non piacerà ...
> 
> ...


e fai bene
ogni tanto scrollarsi di dosso qualche peso fa un gran bene


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Leda... posso dirti che tra tutte le persone qui dentro, tu sei sicuramente quella che penso possa capirmi di più. O che almeno lo dimostra con le sue parole.
> Quello che ho nerettato mi ha toccato tanto. Tanto che ho sentito una fitta nello stomaco. E solo per questo ti ringrazio.
> Non hai idea di come sia attuale per me questa questione, cerco di conviverci ogni giorno con 'ste robe, e a volte non è facile. Tu, invece, mi dai l'idea di aver metabolizzato tanto. Spero di riuscire un giorno a conquistare un po' della tua serenità. Ti abbraccio e ti ringrazio.


Dovrei nerettare tutto: facciamo che commento tutto, che faccio prima 
La rispondenza con te l'ho sempre sentita fortissima anch'io, e lo sai, perchè te l'ho sempre detto.
La narrazione del tuo percorso ha aiutato me, retrospettivamente, a capire tantissime cose di me sulle quali brancolavo nel buio da anni, e per questo non ti ringrazierò mai abbastanza. 
Sulla mia serenità, fidati che è più apparenza che altro: sono diventata grande a quarant'anni suonati, e mi è servito un bel disastro alle spalle per fare il salto. Ce n'è abbastanza per sentirmi una bambasciona e fare una fatica del demonio a perdonarmi, lascia stare 
Però qualcosa ho capito; provo a rimettere insieme i pezzi da lì e a ripartire. Vediamo se al prossimo giro so fare di meglio (lo spero proprio!). 
L'abbraccio è ricambiatissimo :inlove:


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Leda
> 
> ora dico qualcosa, che non piacerà ...
> 
> ...





gas ha detto:


> e fai bene
> ogni tanto scrollarsi di dosso qualche peso fa un gran bene


Ci vuole anche quello, Gas ha ragione.
Infatti per me crescere ha anche voluto dire accettare che ogni tanto sono io, quella che ha bisogno di aiuto. Orgogliosa come sono, non è facile per niente!


----------



## Sole (29 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Dovrei nerettare tutto: facciamo che commento tutto, che faccio prima
> La rispondenza con te l'ho sempre sentita fortissima anch'io, e lo sai, perchè te l'ho sempre detto.
> La narrazione del tuo percorso ha aiutato me, retrospettivamente, a capire tantissime cose di me sulle quali brancolavo nel buio da anni, e per questo non ti ringrazierò mai abbastanza.
> Sulla mia serenità, fidati che è più apparenza che altro: sono diventata grande a quarant'anni suonati, e mi è servito un bel disastro alle spalle per fare il salto. Ce n'è abbastanza per sentirmi una bambasciona e fare una fatica del demonio a perdonarmi, lascia stare
> ...


Te lo auguro... e lo auguro anche a me!


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Te lo auguro... e lo auguro anche a me!


In bocca al lupo a te, a noi, e a tutti quanti qui dentro (che a diverso titolo siamo tutti un po' scalcagnati, tranne Minerva, ovvio :risata!


----------



## Sole (29 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Leda
> 
> ora dico qualcosa, che non piacerà ...
> 
> ...


Quanto ti capisco!

Sai Sienne, c'è una cosa che faccio da un paio di mesi a questa parte... una cosa che non ho mai fatto e per la quale cerco di darmi una spiegazione.

Ma non la dico a nessuno, quindi nessuno può darmela, la spiegazione :mrgreen:

Ogni sera, quando i bambini sono a letto, fumo un paio di sigarette. Mai fumato in vita mia 
Non so perché lo faccio. So che mi aiuta a staccare la spina, a non pensare, a non riflettere.

Io devo ancora perdonarmi un bel po' di cose e certe scorie me le porto dentro. A volte mi pesa tutto quello che ho vissuto negli ultimi anni, i tradimenti, le crisi, poi la separazione... è strano passare una vita su un binario sempre uguale e poi, a quasi quarant'anni, fare i conti con se stessi e dover ricominciare da capo.

Non so, a volte ho la sensazione che quelle sigarette fumate sul balcone, lontana da tutti, siano diventate una specie di rito solo mio. Un momento in cui mi perdono, mi concedo qualcosa, per una volta senza farmi seghe mentali.
Stupido, lo so. Ma penso che non si possa vivere pretendendo tutto da se stesse 24 ore su 24.

Se senti di aver bisogno di tornare ad essere un po' bambina ogni tanto... fallo! Ci sta eccome!

Ti abbraccio!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sull'ultimo neretto: *infatti non lo è, come la scopata extra non lo è, come tante altre cose non lo sono.*
> Ma in certi casi, le condutture sono talmente intasate che quando il tappo salta bisogna essere pronti a vedere la merda schizzare ovunque. Aspettarsi di dare e di veder dare il peggio di sè. Superato un certo limite non ci sono modi puliti per venirne fuori.
> 
> Se la coppia sopravvive all'esplosione merdacea, bene, altrimenti ciccia. E se sopravvive si spera che abbia imparato che tenere le tubature pulite è cosa buona e giusta, e a quel punto ognuno dei due sa anche esattamente chi ha di fronte, alla faccia delle idealizzazioni residue.



e se magari lo fossero entrambi?
entrambi modi plausibili

non capisco perché se la scopata extra è così vituperata l'umiliazione consapevole non lo debba essere
che lo siano entrambe o nessuna delle due


----------



## zanna (29 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Il demone sarebbe la tua coscienza? il tuo intelletto? il tuo rimpianto?.....
> 
> quoto però...


Cosa sarebbe il demone? Diciamo che è un drammatico misto tra la coscienza, l'intelletto, il rimpianto, la rabbia, lo sconforto, la delusione, il rimorso, la furia cieca ecc. quel misto che ti incendia e pian piano ti consuma ti divora .... fino a quando? Fino a quando tu lo lasci fare .... poi gli anticorpi ricominciano a funzionare e lo spirito di conservazione ti impedisce di scivolare ancora di più nel tetro baratro .... un giorno ci riuscirò .... ma non ancora ... non ancora


----------



## Simba (29 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho esplicitato chiaramente il dissenso per la donna di simba.Non mi piace,non mi sono piaciuti i suoi comportamenti e non ci torno più su.Comportamenti INGIUSTIFICABILI dal mio punto di vista.Adesso simba ad essere sinceri trovo anche il tuo comportamento ingiustificabile.IGNORI per tre lunghissimi anni tua moglie,aò tre anni sono lunghi....,poi ti accorgi di lei quando si sente il chiaro profumo di un altro cefalo dalla punta rosa???Questo non è amore questa è possessività,tre anni con il pisello fra le nuvole e adesso ti accorgi che va in spaccata verso altre protuberanze e ti rode il culo?e no non ci sta neanche questo.


Non mi rode nessun culo, e nessuna possessivita'. c'è solo la sofferenza di essermi fatto scappare la donna sotto il naso. Non è nessuna paura di protuberanze e cazzi vari, fidati...spero di essere stato chiaro a cosa mi riferisco. Qui sto cercando di capire i miei errori che hanno portato a questo atteggiamento nei suoi confronti e correggerli per far si che non ricapitino. La decisione di ripartire e' stata presa da me e da lei. Non posso sapere come andrà, ma se non ci metteremo il massimo impegno e la "tubature pulite" (come qualcuno ha scritto in un post precedente) avremo sempre il rimpianto. Poi le cose evolvono nel corso delle relazioni e della vita di ognuno di noi, sono 3 anni, ma potrebbero essercene altri 30, ed e' ovvio che ai problemi non si reagisce come a fatto lei e non si fa il menefreghista come ho fatto io.


----------



## Calipso (29 Agosto 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Cosa sarebbe il demone? Diciamo che è un drammatico misto tra la coscienza, l'intelletto, il rimpianto, la rabbia, lo sconforto, la delusione, il rimorso, la furia cieca ecc. quel misto che ti incendia e pian piano ti consuma ti divora .... fino a quando? Fino a quando tu lo lasci fare .... poi gli anticorpi ricominciano a funzionare e lo spirito di conservazione ti impedisce di scivolare ancora di più nel tetro baratro .... un giorno ci riuscirò .... ma non ancora ... non ancora


direi che tutti questi sentimenti e demoni li ho dentro anche io... ora li sto sedando... sei misterioso... mi ricordi sempre di più quella persona ... ahahahha..così ti viene il panico ...


Traditore? 
Tradito? 
Entrambi?


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e se magari lo fossero entrambi?
> entrambi modi plausibili
> 
> non capisco perché se la scopata extra è così vituperata l'umiliazione consapevole non lo debba essere
> che lo siano entrambe o nessuna delle due



Oh beh, per essere plausibili entrambi lo sono eccome, tant'è vero che li ho messi in pratica tutti e due, per cui so di cosa sto parlando 
E' proprio perchè sono vie percorse che mi permetto di dire che ce ne sono altre migliori.
Più giuste, più sane, più costruttive, meno dolorose.


----------



## zanna (29 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> direi che tutti questi sentimenti e demoni li ho dentro anche io... *ora li sto sedando*... sei misterioso... *mi ricordi sempre di più quella persona* ... ahahahha..così ti viene il panico ...
> 
> 
> Traditore?
> ...


Mi spiace ma quel tipo di demone non si riesce a sedare :ira: 
Niente panico tranzolla spero almeno che sia stata una persona importante per te :mexican:

Per l'ultima parte penso che opterò per un buon bicchierino di






oppure http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14ABu_msibM


----------



## Sole (29 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Oh beh, per essere plausibili entrambi lo sono eccome, tant'è vero che li ho messi in pratica tutti e due, per cui so di cosa sto parlando
> *E' proprio perchè sono vie percorse che mi permetto di dire che ce ne sono altre migliori.
> Più giuste, più sane, più costruttive, meno dolorose*.


Condivido, ma continuo a non poterti approvare, porca vacca schifissima :incazzato:


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo a te, a noi, e a tutti quanti qui dentro (che a diverso titolo siamo tutti un po' scalcagnati, tranne Minerva, ovvio :risata!


perché ridi?


----------



## oscuro (29 Agosto 2013)

*Harley e leda*



Harley Q. ha detto:


> Condivido, ma continuo a non poterti approvare, porca vacca schifissima :incazzato:


Ho trovato questo vostro scambio di post molto interessante e infondo ci ho visto un pò della mia vita.Mi permetto di aggiungere una cosa:sono cresciuto,e sono diventato un uomo quando ho capito che a sbagliare ero io,ogni errore è stato un tratto di crescita,sono cresciuto tanto e tanto ancora crescerò.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Oh beh, per essere plausibili entrambi lo sono eccome, tant'è vero che li ho messi in pratica tutti e due, per cui so di cosa sto parlando
> E' proprio perchè sono vie percorse che mi permetto di dire che ce ne sono altre migliori.
> Più giuste, più sane, più costruttive, meno dolorose.



in realtà dipende molto da chi le mette in pratica e dal momento

prima parlavi di idealizzare o di realizzare
ecco: nella realtà non esistono cose più giuste o più sane (ideali), semplicemente più funzionali (reali)


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Grande Ultimo ... gran bella fregatura le linee .... mi hai fatto venire in mente alcune considerazioni fatte in bagno qualche tempo fa in un momento in cui il demone urlava.
> Ugnuno di noi ha, diciamo di default, la percezione di essere governato da una linea che divide il mondo tra il giusto e lo sbagliato e che una volta oltrepassata ti fa vivere o con i rimpianti o con i rimorsi. Questa linea ma mano che si cresce temde ad essere spostata più a destra o più a sinistra (in base ad esperienze, ad educazione ecc.). Si inizia poi a cercare, più o meno inconsciamente, la famosa metà della mela corcando soggetti la cui linea concida con la nostra .... troviamo ciò che cerchiamo (bel cazzo di lavoro) e iniziamo a costruire qualcosa di "importante".
> Siamo però sicuri che le due linee coincidano perfettamente? Forse si altrimenti non faremmo in "grande passo" .... ma giunto al punto in cui oggi mi trovo amaramente devo prendere atto di non aver considerato un elemento, una costante, una dannata circostanza ecc. che fa si che le nostre linee non siano mai state perfettamente sovrapponibili e che tutti gli sforzi profusi in questa affannosa ricerca di geometrica precisione siano stati vani.
> Sarà che oggi sono nostalgico .... ed il demone ruggisce



Perfetto! e come la famosa goccia d'acqua in più che fa traboccare il vaso, il tradimento. Avvenuto o pensato questo, tutte le linee si spezzano e non solo quelle, perchè ragionare in coppia su un tradimento azzera in un certo senso il passato rendendo il presente molto sottile.... e diventa difficile irrobustire e costruirlo assieme. Questo appunto perchè si sono fatte scelte sbagliate e di una certa gravità, chiamatosi tradimento. E ci si accorge dopo delle gravità e della poca volontà che si ha avuto nel non scegliere altri modi o maniere per esternare i disagi di coppia. 

Non per nulla ci sono errori irrimediabili, e lo sono davvero irrimediabili, perchè la strada che si andrà a percorrere oltre che cambiarti prepotentemente ti ha chiuso in maniera definitiva un ciclo di vita che a qualcuno poteva anche andare bene.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non per nulla ci sono errori irrimediabili, e lo sono davvero irrimediabili, perchè la strada che si andrà a percorrere oltre che cambiarti prepotentemente ti ha chiuso in maniera definitiva *un ciclo di vita che a qualcuno poteva anche andare bene.*



certo, magari basato sul disagio dell'altro come il quarto del mondo che folleggia a scapito dei tre quarti che muoiono di fame

scusa, mi sono solo agganciata con una riflessione, niente di personale ovviamente


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in realtà dipende molto da chi le mette in pratica e dal momento
> 
> prima parlavi di idealizzare o di realizzare
> ecco: nella realtà non esistono cose più giuste o più sane (ideali), semplicemente più funzionali (reali)


Della realtà fanno parte anche gli ideali 
Però ho capito cosa vuoi dire, e sono d'accordo. Purchè i momenti non entrino in loop, sennò non sono più _momenti._


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché ridi?


Se non avessi messo una faccina mi avresti scagliato addosso uno dei tuoi proverbiali anatemi.
Così invece ti incazzi?
E' un mondo difficile


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> *Della realtà fanno parte anche gli ideali *
> Però ho capito cosa vuoi dire, e sono d'accordo. Purchè i momenti non entrino in loop, sennò non sono più _momenti._



non posso che essere d'accordo

purché gli ideali non entrino in loop :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Se non avessi messo una faccina mi avresti scagliato addosso uno dei tuoi proverbiali anatemi.
> Così invece *ti incazzi?*
> E' un mondo difficile


minchia.


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> minchia.


Dai, era un'iperbole... uff.


----------



## zanna (29 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo, magari basato sul disagio dell'altro come il quarto del mondo che folleggia a scapito dei tre quarti che muoiono di fame
> 
> scusa, mi sono solo agganciata con una riflessione, niente di personale ovviamente


Francamente non mi pare azzeccata ...


----------



## Calipso (29 Agosto 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma quel tipo di demone non si riesce a sedare :ira:
> Niente panico tranzolla spero almeno che sia stata una persona importante per te :mexican:
> 
> Per l'ultima parte penso che opterò per un buon bicchierino di
> ...




io consiglierei un buon San Simone.... mi ero dimenticata l'ultima opzione:
amante???


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> *Anche nel mio caso non è successo, e ancora non ho capito se il fatto di aver tolto il tappo sia stato centrale nel fallimento*. Penso di sì. Sono propensa a credere che tenerlo al suo posto fosse funzionale al mantenimento della relazione, ma che fosse quindi una forzatura. Nessuno dei due era veramente se stesso fino in fondo, nè ai suoi occhi nè a quelli dell'altro.
> 
> Quando parlo di idealizzazioni residue che vanno in mille pezzi, mi riferisco anche a quelle che noi facciamo di noi stessi, e quelle sono forse le più dure da mandare giù. Indietro non si torna. Nemmeno noi siamo proprio dei boccioli fioriti. Però diventiamo vere. Fa male crescere.


Rileggevo questo
Posso chiederti una cosa? E' una curiosità. Non hai mai pensato che se non avessi tolto il tappo (non so cosa sia successo veramente) omettendo qualcosa forse avresti potuto ricostruire?
applicandolo a questa storia. Io Simba, con tutte le mie colpe, propongo di riprovare, l'essere umiliato in quel modo può farmi decidere che non ne valga la pena e invece se non so e lei capisce che io sono la persona più importante della sua vita ci sono più possibilità?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo, magari basato sul disagio dell'altro come il quarto del mondo che folleggia a scapito dei tre quarti che muoiono di fame
> 
> scusa, mi sono solo agganciata con una riflessione, niente di personale ovviamente


Ad esempi estremi........

magari basato sul tanto proclamato amore e rispetto per l'essere umano, in questo caso la persona che ti sta accanto e che è la più importante della tua vita assieme ai figli. 

Vabbè.... vado al bar che una granita al limone ci sta. So long


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Francamente non mi pare azzeccata ...



invece lo è, in relazione a quei casi dove uno dei due è talmente convinto della bontà della propria visione della coppia da non metterla in discussione (ovviamente perché quella visione gli/le fa comodo)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ad esempi estremi........
> 
> magari basato *sul tanto proclamato* *amore *e rispetto per l'essere umano, in questo caso la persona che ti sta accanto e che è la più importante della tua vita assieme ai figli.
> 
> Vabbè.... vado al bar che una granita al limone ci sta. So long



già


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non posso che essere d'accordo
> 
> purché gli ideali non entrino in loop :mrgreen:


LOL

:rotfl:


Verde!


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso chiederti una cosa? E' una curiosità. Non hai mai pensato che se non avessi tolto il tappo (non so cosa sia successo veramente) omettendo qualcosa forse avresti potuto ricostruire?


Mancava qualcosa di grande e di costituitivo (per me).
Dovevo aggiungere, non togliere omettendo.
Cercavo, cercavo e non trovavo. Mai, mai, mai.
Alla fine ci ho messo qualcosa io, di spiacevole, distruttivo, brutto, ma ho rotto l'equilibrio mortifero.
L'intento non era però ricostruire, era salvare me stessa dall'annichilimento.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Mancava qualcosa di grande e di costituitivo (per me).
> Dovevo aggiungere, non togliere omettendo.
> Cercavo, cercavo e non trovavo. Mai, mai, mai.
> Alla fine ci ho messo qualcosa io, di spiacevole, distruttivo, brutto, ma ho rotto l'equilibrio mortifero.
> L'intento non era però ricostruire, era salvare me stessa dall'annichilimento.


Ok
Grazie
Ecco perchè dicevo che un gesto simile non può essere fatto se si vuole ricostruire. Se ci si comporta così è perchè dentro di se si è già chiuso.
Quindi una cattiveria inutile


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok
> Grazie
> Ecco perchè dicevo che un gesto simile non può essere fatto se si vuole ricostruire. Se ci si comporta così è perchè dentro di se si è già chiuso.
> Quindi una cattiveria inutile


Non credo che sia inutile in assoluto. E' inutile relativamente alla ricostruzione, ma utile al porre fine, là dove c'è bisogno di quello o comunque quello sembra l'unico modo. Amputare un arto non è utile alla guarigione del medesimo, ma può salvare una vita.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non credo che sia inutile in assoluto. E' inutile relativamente alla ricostruzione, ma utile al porre fine, là dove c'è bisogno di quello o comunque quello sembra l'unico modo. Amputare un arto non è utile alla guarigione del medesimo, ma può salvare una vita.


Parliamo del caso specifico? Non è più semplice dire non voglio ricostruire con te. Lo si deve umiliare affinchè sia lui a chiudere?


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parliamo del caso specifico? Non è più semplice dire non voglio ricostruire con te. Lo si deve umiliare affinchè sia lui a chiudere?


Non è mica detto che la moglie di Simba non voglia ricostruire. 
Forse aveva una gran rabbia dentro e ha solo voluto fargliela pagare.
Sembra quasi che da un'umiliazione non si possa risollevarsi... Quante se ne incassano in un rapporto? Alcune inconsapevoli, altre anche un po' volontarie.
Nessuno dice che si tratti di una dinamica ideale, sia chiaro. Contesto solo che la si veda come sintomatico della volontà di chiudere. Mi sembra che sia più una manifestazione di rancore ed esasperazione, che come conseguenza ha un certo disinteresse per l'inflizione di dolore all'altro. Non è che basti una frase o un'intenzione di ricostruzione per cancellare anni di umiliante invisibilità, eh.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Non è mica detto che la moglie di Simba non voglia ricostruire.
> Forse aveva una gran rabbia dentro e ha solo voluto fargliela pagare.
> Sembra quasi che da un'umiliazione non si possa risollevarsi... Quante se ne incassano in un rapporto? Alcune inconsapevoli, altre anche un po' volontarie.
> Nessuno dice che si tratti di una dinamica ideale, sia chiaro. Contesto solo che la si veda come sintomatico della volontà di chiudere. Mi sembra che sia più una manifestazione di rancore ed esasperazione, che come conseguenza ha un certo disinteresse per l'inflizione di dolore all'altro. Non è che basti una frase o un'intenzione di ricostruzione per cancellare anni di umiliante invisibilità, eh.


Nonostante capisca molto bene quello che ha provato, non riesco proprio a trovare una giustificazione a questa cosa. Sono molto coinvolta da questa storia e probabilmente ragiono in maniera poco lucida.
Non riesco proprio a comprendere


----------



## sienne (29 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo, magari basato sul disagio dell'altro come il quarto del mondo che folleggia a scapito dei tre quarti che muoiono di fame
> 
> scusa, mi sono solo agganciata con una riflessione, niente di personale ovviamente





wolf ha detto:


> Francamente non mi pare azzeccata ...



Ciao

altro che, azzeccato in pieno! 

Quoto e straquoto Chiara.

sienne


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nonostante capisca molto bene quello che ha provato, non riesco proprio a trovare una giustificazione a questa cosa. Sono molto coinvolta da questa storia e probabilmente ragiono in maniera poco lucida.
> Non riesco proprio a comprendere


Stai tranquilla, è molto più probabile che sia una jena io


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Stai tranquilla, è molto più probabile che sia una jena io


----------



## sienne (29 Agosto 2013)

Ciao

non dimentichiamoci ... che parliamo con il senno del poi. 

lei ... tre anni ... non ci crede più alla fine. 
disorientamento, infatuazione ... 

lui ... scopre lei ... e si riscopre toro. 
dopo una settimana di stelle ... 
lei è confusa ... non sa ... ha dubbi ...
poi non le ha più ... poi le ha ... 

umano.

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Sono entrato anch'io nel vortice...36 anni io 35 lei. Fidanzati per 10 anni, 2 anni di convivenza e 3 di matrimonio. Senza figli per scelta. Entrambi di bell'aspetto e piacenti. storia bellissima da subito, complicità, diagolo, sesso, amore, aiuto reciproco, insomma tutto quello che potevo desiderare da lei e da noi. Lei timida e molto riservata e sempre in cerca di protezione che in me' ha sempre trovato. Veniamo ad oggi; da 3 anni mi accusa di non sentirsi desiderata come un tempo e di non voler fare l'amore con lei. Tutte cose vere. Dette e ridette tra lacrime e musi lunghi. in risposta a tutto questo, cambiavo atteggiamento per 1 settimana e poi tornavo come prima. Perche' tanto era mia, tanto non gli facevo mancare niente, tanto ero sicuro che avesse bisogno di me e che non avrebbe fatto mai nulla per mettere a rischio il nostro amore. Il mio non desiderarla e' frutto di noia o routine che 14 anni di conoscenza ha portato, ma la amo e non l'ho mai tradita, ho privilegiato altri aspetti della vita di coppia. Non ho mai dato importanza hai suoi continui segnali e oggi mi trovo qua così vicino dal perderla. Gli ultimi 2 mesi sono stati brutti, lei fredda e io a ripetermi che gli sarebbe passata come sempre e poi via. Questa volta e' diverso. Trovo un messaggio sul suo Cell, non esplicito ma chiaramente non normale. Chiedo spiegazioni, mi dice che si, è vero, che messaggia con un ragazzo conosciuto in palestra e che gli fa piacere perché si sente apprezzata e desiderata, cosa che da me non aveva più da troppo. gli chiedo cosa prova e cosa c'è tra loro due, e lei tra lacrime e rancore mi ripete che mi ama e che sta male ma che non ha fatto sesso con questo ma che sarebbe successo da li a poco. gli chiedo di chiudere con questo ragazzo altrimenti me ne sarei andato. Lei mi dice che il giorno dopo avrebbe chiuso la cosa e che voleva solo me. Per tutta la settimana successiva facciamo sesso come da tantissimo non facevamo e de' stato bellissimo per entrambi poi  scoppiavano litigate e rancori sputati addosso, soprattutto da parte sua, ma cerco di riconquistarla ma lei non si fida più ed è presa da mille dubbi. Oggi scopro che per tutta la settima ha continuato a sentirlo, e sono riuscito a leggere tutti i messaggi che si sono scambiati. ho voluto leggerli per capire che cosa c'era tra di loro e capire cosa fare. scopro che a lei piace questo ragazzo che gli dice 4 cazzate al momento giusto, che si sono dati un appuntamento per la prossima settimana e lei lo vuole vedere. Io la amo e la desidero come non mai o come da troppo non provavo. Non sono mai stato così vicino dal perderla come oggi e questo mi fa impazzire. tra mille sofferenze gli ho detto che se voleva incontrarlo di farlo pure e che me ne sarei andato da casa per 3/4 giorni per non condizionarla sui suoi dubbi, ma che passati questi giorni e passato il suo incontro con questo ragazzo, fosse chiara con me e con noi. lei non voleva che andassi via perche' aveva gia fatto la sua scelta, ma era dubbiosa e voleva capire, non voleva piu incontrarlo ma era dubbiosa e voleva capire. ho dovuto lasciarla libera da condizionamenti dovuti alla mia presenza. Lo so, e' un rischio grosso che mi prendo ma non potevo evitare una cosa che magari sarebbe successa più avanti e a mia insaputa. Meglio toccare il fondo adesso per ripartire come un razzo il prima possibile. questa e' la mia storia. Cosa ne pensate? Grazie mille ciao


Penso che se non l'hai mai tradita e comunque la trombavi poco probabilmente farebbe bene a mandarti a fare in culo. Ciao.


----------



## sienne (29 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Penso che se non l'hai mai tradita e comunque la trombavi poco probabilmente farebbe bene a mandarti a fare in culo. Ciao.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... ok ... detto così, ci sta!


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non dimentichiamoci ... che parliamo con il senno del poi.
> 
> ...


rispondo a te ma solo per chiarire
Io non sto parlando del tradimento che è anche comprensibile
Io sto parlando del prendere la porta e dirglielo che usciva con uno. e di diglielo proprio nel momento in cui se teneva a lui doveva essere con lui


----------



## Simba (29 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Penso che se non l'hai mai tradita e comunque la trombavi poco probabilmente farebbe bene a mandarti a fare in culo. Ciao.


Se non fossi io riderei a crepapelle...ma sorrido!


----------



## sienne (29 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> rispondo a te ma solo per chiarire
> Io non sto parlando del tradimento che è anche comprensibile
> Io sto parlando del prendere la porta e dirglielo che usciva con uno. e di diglielo proprio nel momento in cui se teneva a lui doveva essere con lui



Ciao

io parto dalle parole che ha scritto Simba.

ne hanno parlato. lei si è dichiarata confusa e poi no ecc.
ha chiesto ... lui ha concesso ... 

è stato una cosa aperta tra loro. 
lei non ha giocato, lui l'ha saputo. 
e per quanto lui ha spiegato ... le dava la possibilità
di scoprire e di scegliere ... 
che poi ci è rimasto male ... ok.
questo è il guaio con le aspettative. 
meglio dirlo, quello che ci si aspetta
e non dirne un'altra ... 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> io parto dalle parole che ha scritto Simba.
> 
> ...


Approvo gli eventi non si svolgono mai come immaginiamo, se poi li indirizziamo nel modo sbagliato ( o che non ci piace) difficile uscire soddisfatti


----------



## Simba (29 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> io parto dalle parole che ha scritto Simba.
> 
> ...


Bhe come potevo rimanere bene? È umano no. Lo dici pure tu. ho detto che non volevo che gli rimanesse un rimorso per qualcosa o qulacuno. Ha voluto sentirsi padrona di scegliere da sola, ha voluto andarci senza che fossi io a dirgli che sono cambiato e lei crederci. Ha scopato? Non ha scopato? Non lo saprò mai. Ma adesso dice che è stata una gran cazzata andarci. Vero? Non vero? Vedremo. Ma almeno si sente a posto e in qualche modo abbiamo riequilibrato le colpe e torti. Mettiamola cosi. Siamo ai nastri di partenza. Rimettiamo le cose a posto dentro di noi e nella coppia, chiariamoci per bene e vediamo. Questo e' il mio pensiero.


----------



## sienne (29 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Bhe come potevo rimanere bene? È umano no. Lo dici pure tu. ho detto che non volevo che gli rimanesse un rimorso per qualcosa o qulacuno. Ha voluto sentirsi padrona di scegliere da sola, ha voluto andarci senza che fossi io a dirgli che sono cambiato e lei crederci. Ha scopato? Non ha scopato? Non lo saprò mai. Ma adesso dice che è stata una gran cazzata andarci. Vero? Non vero? Vedremo. Ma almeno si sente a posto e in qualche modo abbiamo riequilibrato le colpe e torti. Mettiamola cosi. Siamo ai nastri di partenza. Rimettiamo le cose a posto dentro di noi e nella coppia, chiariamoci per bene e vediamo. Questo e' il mio pensiero.



Ciao,

lo so, che ci sei rimasto male, e ciò mi dispiace.
ho riflettuto sulla tua reazione ... e la trovo coraggiosa,
in un certo senso ... cioè, o lei convinta o niente. 
ha avuto il suo prezzo ... ma forse, ne è valso la pena.

in bocca al lupo ...

sienne


----------



## lolapal (29 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> io parto dalle parole che ha scritto Simba.
> 
> ...


Simba ha dato alla moglie l'opportunità di scegliere ma forse era convinto che lei avrebbe scelto lui...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Bhe come potevo rimanere bene? È umano no. Lo dici pure tu. ho detto che non volevo che gli rimanesse un rimorso per qualcosa o qulacuno. Ha voluto sentirsi padrona di scegliere da sola, ha voluto andarci senza che fossi io a dirgli che sono cambiato e lei crederci. Ha scopato? Non ha scopato? Non lo saprò mai. Ma adesso dice che è stata una gran cazzata andarci. Vero? Non vero? Vedremo. Ma almeno si sente a posto e in qualche modo abbiamo riequilibrato le colpe e torti. Mettiamola cosi. Siamo ai nastri di partenza. Rimettiamo le cose a posto dentro di noi e nella coppia, chiariamoci per bene e vediamo. Questo e' il mio pensiero.



Devi averla amata tanto, e devi amarla tanto...... 

Soltanto chi sa di amare può dire alla propria donna di essere sicura di una sua scelta. Ma questi sono discorsi che un uomo che ama può capire, e sono discorsi di un uomo che vivendo al momento la situazione non è realmente se stesso, ma la voglia di sapere che tua moglie ti ama sorpassa al momento qualsiasi orgoglio e dignità di persona. Stai cominciando il tuo percorso Simba, auguri sinceri....


----------



## sienne (29 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Simba ha dato alla moglie l'opportunità di scegliere ma forse era convinto che lei avrebbe scelto lui...


Ciao

ma la moglie ha scelto lui.

e credo, che non ha fatto nulla quella sera. 
sapere, che l'altro sa ... e poi per cosa? per dirsi "addio"?
mah ... secondo me, ha solo voluto chiudere quella bolla ... 
e forse, poi, si è resa conto ... che non vi era neanche bisogno ...
la bolla ... si era già dissolta da se ... 


sienne


----------



## lolapal (29 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Bhe come potevo rimanere bene? È umano no. Lo dici pure tu. ho detto che non volevo che gli rimanesse un rimorso per qualcosa o qulacuno. Ha voluto sentirsi padrona di scegliere da sola, ha voluto andarci senza che fossi io a dirgli che sono cambiato e lei crederci. Ha scopato? Non ha scopato? Non lo saprò mai. Ma adesso dice che è stata una gran cazzata andarci. Vero? Non vero? Vedremo. Ma almeno si sente a posto e in qualche modo abbiamo riequilibrato le colpe e torti. Mettiamola cosi. Siamo ai nastri di partenza. Rimettiamo le cose a posto dentro di noi e nella coppia, chiariamoci per bene e vediamo. Questo e' il mio pensiero.


Mi sembra che la possibilità di recuperare l'avete... in bocca al lupo!


----------



## lolapal (29 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma la moglie ha scelto lui.
> 
> ...


Ciao sienne, sì sono d'accordo... io mi riferivo all'esserci rimasto male che lei comunque è andata a vedere...

La bolla... cavolo... la bolla... :unhappy:


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Bhe come potevo rimanere bene? È umano no. Lo dici pure tu. ho detto che non volevo che gli rimanesse un rimorso per qualcosa o qulacuno. Ha voluto sentirsi padrona di scegliere da sola, ha voluto andarci senza che fossi io a dirgli che sono cambiato e lei crederci. Ha scopato? Non ha scopato? Non lo saprò mai. Ma adesso dice che è stata una gran cazzata andarci. Vero? Non vero? Vedremo. *Ma almeno si sente a posto e in qualche modo abbiamo riequilibrato le colpe e torti. Mettiamola cosi. Siamo ai nastri di partenza. Rimettiamo le cose a posto dentro di noi e nella coppia, chiariamoci per bene e vediamo.* Questo e' il mio pensiero.


Approvato! E in bocca al lupo! :up:


----------



## sienne (29 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao sienne, sì sono d'accordo... io mi riferivo all'esserci rimasto male che lei comunque è andata a vedere...
> 
> La bolla... cavolo... la bolla... :unhappy:



Ciao Lola

scusa ...  ...

un abbraccio ... si dissolverà anche da te ... 

sienne


----------



## lolapal (29 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lola
> 
> scusa ...  ...
> 
> ...


Non c'è niente da scusare... ricambio l'abbraccio...


----------



## Sole (29 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho trovato questo vostro scambio di post molto interessante e infondo ci ho visto un pò della mia vita.Mi permetto di aggiungere una cosa:sono cresciuto,e sono diventato un uomo quando ho capito che a sbagliare ero io,ogni errore è stato un tratto di crescita,sono cresciuto tanto e tanto ancora crescerò.


Caro Oscuro, il detto 'sbagliando si impara' è molto vero nella sua semplicità.

Io sono diventata donna quando ho smesso di aver bisogno di sentirmi perfetta. Quando mi sono arresa al fatto che anch'io, come tutti, faccio le mie cazzate. E quando ho imparato ad ammetterlo senza nascondermi, né a me stessa, né agli altri.

Quindi so di cosa parli.

Sai cosa mi risulta difficile da accettare? Il senso di solitudine che tutto questo crescere si porta dietro. La consapevolezza di saper fare del male, la fragilità che si prova quando lo stesso male si riceve... tutto questo pesa.
Penso che le crisi rendano più forti, è vero. Ma anche un po' più soli.

Comunque concordo anche sul fatto che non si smette mai di crescere. Guai a sentirsi 'imparati'!


----------



## Sole (29 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Bhe come potevo rimanere bene? È umano no. Lo dici pure tu. ho detto che non volevo che gli rimanesse un rimorso per qualcosa o qulacuno. Ha voluto sentirsi padrona di scegliere da sola, ha voluto andarci senza che fossi io a dirgli che sono cambiato e lei crederci. Ha scopato? Non ha scopato? Non lo saprò mai. Ma adesso dice che è stata una gran cazzata andarci. Vero? Non vero? Vedremo. Ma almeno si sente a posto e in qualche modo abbiamo riequilibrato le colpe e torti. Mettiamola cosi.* Siamo ai nastri di partenza. Rimettiamo le cose a posto dentro di noi e nella coppia, chiariamoci per bene e vediamo.* Questo e' il mio pensiero.


Mi sembra un'ottima prospettiva questa


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



Harley Q. ha detto:


> Caro Oscuro, il detto 'sbagliando si impara' è molto vero nella sua semplicità.
> 
> Io sono diventata donna quando ho smesso di aver bisogno di sentirmi perfetta. Quando mi sono arresa al fatto che anch'io, come tutti, faccio le mie cazzate. E quando ho imparato ad ammetterlo senza nascondermi, né a me stessa, né agli altri.
> 
> ...


Verissimo,poi bisogna fare i conti con quel senso di solitudine,magari non fisica,incominci a cambiare a capire,mentre chi ti sta intorno continua a pensare che il problema sono gli altri,la colpa è degli altri,e rimangono inevitabilmente quello che sono.Diciamocelo la nostra è una generazione di merda,siamo circondati da bambinoni e bimbette di 40-50 anni che hanno solo diritti e nessun dovere,atteggiamenti e comportamenti infantili,nessun senso di responsabilità,ripicche,ripicchette,una corsa all'essere più furbo dove alla fine perdono tutti.


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Verissimo,poi bisogna fare i conti con quel senso di solitudine,magari non fisica,incominci a cambiare a capire,mentre chi ti sta intorno continua a pensare che il problema sono gli altri,la colpa è degli altri,e rimangono inevitabilmente quello che sono.Diciamocelo la nostra è una generazione di merda,siamo circondati da bambinoni e bimbette di 40-50 anni che hanno solo diritti e nessun dovere,atteggiamenti e comportamenti infantili,nessun senso di responsabilità,ripicche,ripicchette,una corsa all'essere più furbo dove alla fine perdono tutti.



Ciao

mmhhh ... in effetti, è una generazione che ha in parte questa caratteristica. 
mi sembrano a volte, dei bidoni senza fondo ... non basta mai, tutto è dovuto. 
ma sono quelli che vedi e che si fanno vedere ... ma c'è altro. 

Gli altri, e sono tanti ... non si vedono ... perché fanno i cavoli loro. 
Si orientano ad altre cose ... e di conseguenza si trovano non so dove ... 
Ma ci sono ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mmhhh ... in effetti, è una generazione che ha in parte questa caratteristica.
> mi sembrano a volte, dei bidoni senza fondo ... non basta mai, tutto è dovuto.
> ...


Ti quoto Sienne.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Verissimo,poi bisogna fare i conti con quel senso di solitudine,magari non fisica,incominci a cambiare a capire,mentre chi ti sta intorno continua a pensare che il problema sono gli altri,la colpa è degli altri,e rimangono inevitabilmente quello che sono.Diciamocelo la nostra è una generazione di merda,siamo circondati da bambinoni e bimbette di 40-50 anni che hanno solo diritti e nessun dovere,atteggiamenti e comportamenti infantili,nessun senso di responsabilità,ripicche,ripicchette,una corsa all'essere più furbo dove alla fine perdono tutti.


Anche pensare che la nostra è una generazione di merda e che noi siamo gli unici ad aver avuto un certo percorso di vita e a capirci qualcosa è identificare il problema negli altri, oscuro.


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anche pensare che la nostra è una generazione di merda e che noi siamo gli unici ad aver avuto un certo percorso di vita e a capirci qualcosa è identificare il problema negli altri, oscuro.



Ciao

anche questo è vero ... :smile:

penso, che questo sentire si riallaccia da una parte al nostro periodo - l'accento sull'individualità.
e di conseguenza, ciò porta a quelle sensazioni di solitudine. 

tutto ha un prezzo ... 

la solitudine, non è una cosa negativa. 
cioè, alcune cose si condividono altre meno e altre ancore proprio no. 
se accettiamo, che si condivide solo questo aspetto con quella persona e 
questo aspetto con l'altra ... va benissimo. è illusorio secondo me credere, 
di poter condividere tutto con una persona sola ... se ci si aggrappa a ciò,
si è terribilmente soli, poiché si gioca sul tutto o niente. 

credo ... mah ... questa è la mia strategia ... 

sienne


----------



## lolapal (30 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Verissimo,poi bisogna fare i conti con quel senso di solitudine,magari non fisica,incominci a cambiare a capire,mentre chi ti sta intorno continua a pensare che il problema sono gli altri,la colpa è degli altri,e rimangono inevitabilmente quello che sono.Diciamocelo la nostra è una generazione di merda,siamo circondati da bambinoni e bimbette di 40-50 anni che hanno solo diritti e nessun dovere,atteggiamenti e comportamenti infantili,nessun senso di responsabilità,ripicche,ripicchette,una corsa all'essere più furbo dove alla fine perdono tutti.


Sono d'accordo: generazione di bambini cresciuti, capricciosi e inaffidabili, ma, a mio modesto avviso, conseguenza dell'avere alle spalle una generazione di genitori che non vogliono assolutamente mollare, che a quasi ottant'anni ancora vogliono avere in mano la situazione, che non si fidano delle capacità, anzi, non riconoscono le capacità della generazione che hanno generato loro stessi. Dobbiamo cercare di rimediare attraverso i nostri figli.
Non voglio fare di tutta l'erba un fascio, sicuramente ci sono persone della nostra generazione che lottano contro questo e che, come dice Chiara, hanno avuto il coraggio di fare un percorso di vita diverso. Però, anche loro (noi) fanno i conti tutti i giorni con la realtà...


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Caro Oscuro, il detto 'sbagliando si impara' è molto vero nella sua semplicità.
> 
> Io sono diventata donna quando ho smesso di aver bisogno di sentirmi perfetta. Quando mi sono arresa al fatto che anch'io, come tutti, faccio le mie cazzate. E quando ho imparato ad ammetterlo senza nascondermi, né a me stessa, né agli altri.
> 
> ...





oscuro ha detto:


> Verissimo,poi bisogna fare i conti con quel senso di solitudine,magari non fisica,incominci a cambiare a capire,mentre chi ti sta intorno continua a pensare che il problema sono gli altri,la colpa è degli altri,e rimangono inevitabilmente quello che sono.Diciamocelo la nostra è una generazione di merda,siamo circondati da bambinoni e bimbette di 40-50 anni che hanno solo diritti e nessun dovere,atteggiamenti e comportamenti infantili,nessun senso di responsabilità,ripicche,ripicchette,una corsa all'essere più furbo dove alla fine perdono tutti.


Sono d'accordo con voi. E alla fine cosa insegna tutto ciò? Forse a isolarsi per rendersi più forti? così isolandoti accetti situazioni che prima non andavano bene, e questo forse accade perchè pensiamo, crediamo, di avere una marcia in più. Ma la marcia in più prima, non credevamo di averla?
E sempre alla fine allora cosa ne esce fuori? che stiamo bene ma che abbiamo in tasca quello che eravamo o siamo ?ben nascosti dentro noi stessi? 

Forse e ripeto forse, la sciallanza che non si trasformi in borghesia e ti fa apparire una persona comune ( anche se comune lo siamo tutti, ma nessuno o quasi pensa di esserlo) deve farti vivere al 100% ogni attimo della vita preoccupandosi soltanto di dare il massimo di se stessi. Il resto non conta se non nel momento in cui hai timore di qualcosa.


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo: generazione di bambini cresciuti, capricciosi e inaffidabili, ma, a mio modesto avviso, conseguenza dell'avere alle spalle una generazione di genitori che non vogliono assolutamente mollare, che a quasi ottant'anni ancora vogliono avere in mano la situazione, che non si fidano delle capacità, anzi, non riconoscono le capacità della generazione che hanno generato loro stessi. Dobbiamo cercare di rimediare attraverso i nostri figli.
> Non voglio fare di tutta l'erba un fascio, sicuramente ci sono persone della nostra generazione che lottano contro questo e che, come dice Chiara, hanno avuto il coraggio di fare un percorso di vita diverso. Però, anche loro (noi) fanno i conti tutti i giorni con la realtà...



Ciao

non so ... la storia si ripete di continuo ... 

Già Esiodo, come anche Socrate ... dicevano la stessa cosa. 
Gioventù, inaffidabile ... 

sienne


----------



## lolapal (30 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> anche questo è vero ... :smile:
> 
> ...


Quello che dici, sienne, mi tocca molto profondamente. Un'illusione, tu dici, credere di poter creare una propria isola a due dove tutto è condiviso e si crea, in un certo senso, una dipendenza reciproca che potrebbe anche farla affondare, l'isola...
Illusione credere che si possa essere felici con quello che si ha...

Ragazzi, che momento di m...a!


----------



## lolapal (30 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con voi. E alla fine cosa insegna tutto ciò? Forse a isolarsi per rendersi più forti? così isolandoti accetti situazioni che prima non andavano bene, e questo forse accade perchè pensiamo, crediamo, di avere una marcia in più. Ma la marcia in più prima, non credevamo di averla?
> E sempre alla fine allora cosa ne esce fuori? che stiamo bene ma che abbiamo in tasca quello che eravamo o siamo ?ben nascosti dentro noi stessi?
> 
> Forse e ripeto forse, la sciallanza che non si trasformi in borghesia e ti fa apparire una persona comune ( anche se comune lo siamo tutti, ma nessuno o quasi pensa di esserlo) deve farti vivere al 100% ogni attimo della vita preoccupandosi soltanto di dare il massimo di se stessi. Il resto non conta se non nel momento in cui hai timore di qualcosa.


Sì, fare affidamento su noi stessi, ma se questo ci rendesse ciechi alla realtà?


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Quello che dici, sienne, mi tocca molto profondamente. Un'illusione, tu dici, credere di poter creare una propria isola a due dove tutto è condiviso e si crea, in un certo senso, una dipendenza reciproca che potrebbe anche farla affondare, l'isola...
> Illusione credere che si possa essere felici con quello che si ha...
> 
> *Ragazzi, che momento di m...a!*




Mi piaci molto, Lolapal.


----------



## lolapal (30 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Mi piaci molto, Lolapal.



Grazie! Ne avevo bisogno...


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Quello che dici, sienne, mi tocca molto profondamente. Un'illusione, tu dici, credere di poter creare una propria isola a due dove tutto è condiviso e si crea, in un certo senso, una dipendenza reciproca che potrebbe anche farla affondare, l'isola...
> Illusione credere che si possa essere felici con quello che si ha...
> 
> Ragazzi, che momento di m...a!



Ciao

no no no ... non leggermi, se non ti fa bene! :unhappy: ... scusa!

Ora spiego cosa intendo. 
L'amore tra due persone è una cosa bellissima. 
Ma non è, secondo me, una condizione necessaria per stare bene.
Se così fosse, allora lo stare bene, non dipenderebbe più da noi, 
ma nella fortuna di trovare qualcuno che ci corrisponde. 

Se parti, invece, che è necessaria ... diventa dominante nei tuoi
pensieri, nel ricercare, nel desiderare ecc. e qui, secondo me,
si inizia a fare dei merletti, che portano a quella visione distorta
di un "romanticismo" non reale ... e con il tempo, a problemi. 
Non so, a volte leggendo qui, mi sembra come una droga ...
questo ricercare o aggrapparsi a questa "idea" ... 

Direi, di apprezzare ciò che si ha. Di vederlo, di valorizzarlo ecc.
ma non idealizzarlo. Non credo all'immagine della seconda metà.
Credo, che anche se opposti, o uguali o che ne so io, ma la chimica
è quella giusta ... assieme si può aprire una grandissima dimensione,
rimanendo un io e un te. 

solo miei pensieri distorti forse ... 
ma ognuno se la canta come meglio ci riesce ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì, fare affidamento su noi stessi, ma se questo ci rendesse ciechi alla realtà?


Perchè pensi che fare affidamento su noi stessi possa rendere ciechi alla realtà? 

E viceversa, fare affidamento su gli altri, perchè dovrebbe aprire gli occhi rispetto al far affidamento su se stessi. 

Credo che la ricerca comune di un obiettivo sia naturale e fisiologico in coppia, ( salutare crearsi anche degli spazi propri, nella coppia consolidata) .


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> no no no ... non leggermi, se non ti fa bene! :unhappy: ... scusa!
> 
> ...


Quotazzo.


----------



## lolapal (30 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> no no no ... non leggermi, se non ti fa bene! :unhappy: ... scusa!
> 
> ...


No, no, non scusarti! E perché, poi?
Non sono il tipo che mette la testa sotto la sabbia, altrimenti non sarei qui (forum, ma anche momento di crisi).

Ma non voglio trasformare il 3d di Simba nel mio, quindi... ne riparliamo di là...


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Grazie! Ne avevo bisogno...


Prego, è un piacere!
Sei una persona pulita, non ingenua. Sveglia, e onesta. Non hai bisogno di sovrastrutture ideologiche per descriverti a noi o a te stessa. Sì, mi piaci proprio


----------



## lolapal (30 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè pensi che fare affidamento su noi stessi possa rendere ciechi alla realtà?
> 
> E viceversa, fare affidamento su gli altri, perchè dovrebbe aprire gli occhi rispetto al far affidamento su se stessi.
> 
> Credo che la ricerca comune di un obiettivo sia naturale e fisiologico in coppia, ( salutare crearsi anche degli spazi propri, nella coppia consolidata) .


Perché si rischia di filtrare tutto solo attraverso noi stessi e perdere di vista l'empatia verso gli altri (o anche solo verso l'altro).

Spazi propri: ci sto provando...


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Perché si rischia di filtrare tutto solo attraverso noi stessi e perdere di vista l'empatia verso gli altri (o anche solo verso l'altro).
> 
> Spazi propri: ci sto provando...


Quindi ci vorrebbe quella sciallanza di cui accennavo? In maniera tale da rendere i propri spazi, utili ad entrambi? 

Senza rendere i propri spazi di pensiero un qualcosa di negativo ma eventualmente da condividere e discutere.


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anche pensare che la nostra è una generazione di merda e che noi siamo gli unici ad aver avuto un certo percorso di vita e a capirci qualcosa è identificare il problema negli altri, oscuro.


Si,io però identifico il problema negli altri,perchè ho pagato il mio bel prezzo per certi errori,e non ho incolpato altri,solo me stesso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Quello che dici, sienne, mi tocca molto profondamente. Un'illusione, tu dici, credere di poter creare una propria isola a due dove tutto è condiviso e si crea, in un certo senso, una dipendenza reciproca che potrebbe anche farla affondare, l'isola...
> Illusione credere che si possa essere felici con quello che si ha...
> 
> Ragazzi, che momento di m...a!


Le isole mi fanno diventare claustrofobica.
Invece secondo me si può essere felici SOLO con quello che si ha: per quello che non si ha generalmente si è insoddisfatti.


----------



## eagle (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Le isole mi fanno diventare claustrofobica.
> Invece secondo me si può essere felici SOLO con quello che si ha: per quello che non si ha generalmente si è insoddisfatti.


:up:


----------



## Sole (30 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> anche questo è vero ... :smile:
> 
> ...


Il senso di solitudine di cui parlavo io non ha nulla a che fare con lo stare in coppia o meno. Anzi.
Io ho vissuto in coppia gli ultimi vent'anni della mia vita, ho sempre avuto qualcuno accanto.
Mi sarebbe piaciuto forse provare a misurarmi con la "singletudine", ma non è successo e sono felice così perché per me avere l'amore nella propria vita è sempre un regalo.

Ma... il senso di solitudine c'è. E' iniziato quando le mie sicurezze sono crollate, ma si è accentuato quando mi sono scollata da me stessa, da ciò che credevo di essere, per intraprendere le strade che mi hanno portata qui. Tradire, mentire, hanno scavato un fosso intorno a me e questo fosso, anche oggi che vivo in modo totalmente trasparente, in parte è rimasto.

Poi boh, separarsi è lacerante dopo che stai vent'anni con una persona e fai della tua famiglia il punto di riferimento, tu lo sai bene Sienne. Ti ritrovi a dover ricominciare a un'età in cui pensavi di avere una vita prevedibile e ovattata, con un bel progetto fallito sul groppone. 

Certo è che imparare a convivere con questa solitudine può essere uno stimolo a crescere. Ci si sforza di accettarsi per quello che si è, anziché appiattirsi sui modelli che avevamo in testa. E abbandonare l'idea di famiglia come nido accogliente che comunque ci ripara sempre e comunque dagli urti della vita... anche se è triste, ti sprona a rimboccarti le maniche e a cercare la felicità dove non avresti mai pensato di trovarla.


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Le isole mi fanno diventare claustrofobica.
> Invece secondo me si può essere felici SOLO con quello che si ha: per quello che non si ha generalmente si è insoddisfatti.





eagle ha detto:


> :up:


:up:

E verde mio.


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Il senso di solitudine di cui parlavo io non ha nulla a che fare con lo stare in coppia o meno. Anzi.
> Io ho vissuto in coppia gli ultimi vent'anni della mia vita, ho sempre avuto qualcuno accanto.
> Mi sarebbe piaciuto forse provare a misurarmi con la "singletudine", ma non è successo e sono felice così perché per me avere l'amore nella propria vita è sempre un regalo.
> 
> ...



Ciao

non ci siamo capite ... cioè, mi spiego male. scusa. 

No, la solitudine che intendevo, sono quei silenzi con te stessa. 
Che ti tagliano, dividono ... da ciò che ti circonda. 
Una parte è irraggiungibile ... invisibile ... 

Ho iniziato molto presto, a non condividere tutto. A vedermela da me. 
Anche con il mio compagno. Cioè, sa ... ma non di più. 
Non conosco fino in fondo la sensazione di cosa significa, 
avere qualcuno accanto. La colpa è mia, lo so. Se l'avessi voluto,
allora, non avrei avuto lui come compagno ... ma lui, mi ha dato altro. 
A noi andava bene così ... anzi, più che bene ... ha dato tanto spazio,
per fare i miei mille giri ... per capire ... per crescere ... 
e su certe cose ... non do conto a nessuno ... solo a me stessa. 

Ironia della sorte ... i silenzi sono aumentati ... e di conseguenza,
togli sempre più aspetti di te ... nelle interazioni, nei rapporti ... 

Che fai? ... Inizi a scegliere ... cosa condividi con chi e come ... 
La solitudine fa parte di me ... ma bisogna saperla curare e anche apprezzarla. 
È il momento di tocco più intimo con se stessi ... 
E, come dici tu, se la cogli nella sua essenza ... altro che crescere ... 

sienne


----------



## Sole (30 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ci siamo capite ... cioè, mi spiego male. scusa.
> 
> ...


Ecco, forse il senso di solitudine mi pesa perché per me quei silenzi sono cominciati quando mi sono staccata da mio marito, quindi pochi anni fa. Prima quei silenzi non esistevano, perché tutto veniva condiviso tra noi. Eravamo speculari in questo... quasi logorroici, così analitici, profondi... e forse simbiotici.

Poi ci siamo allontanati, lui si è allontanato... e allora sono cominciati quei silenzi: non avevo più un compagno con cui condividerli, anche se lui era accanto a me.

Oggi con questi silenzi ci convivo. Ma non ho ancora imparato bene a gestirli. Questione di abitudine forse. Mi abituerò.


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ecco, forse il senso di solitudine mi pesa perché per me quei silenzi sono cominciati quando mi sono staccata da mio marito, quindi pochi anni fa. Prima quei silenzi non esistevano, perché tutto veniva condiviso tra noi. Eravamo speculari in questo... quasi logorroici, così analitici, profondi... e forse simbiotici.
> 
> Poi ci siamo allontanati, lui si è allontanato... e allora sono cominciati quei silenzi: non avevo più un compagno con cui condividerli, anche se lui era accanto a me.
> 
> Oggi con questi silenzi ci convivo. Ma non ho ancora imparato bene a gestirli. Questione di abitudine forse. Mi abituerò.


Ciao Sole,

si, credo, che s'impara ... o più che altro, a scoprirli ... cosa possono dare. 

logorroico ... è il mio compagno! caspita, ogni pensiero condivide. 
tutto ... ogni foruncolo, pelo fuori posto ... tutto proprio. 
infatti, avrei dovuto capire ... quando tutto è divenuto meno.
ma ha subito riattaccato, appena scoperto. 
una relazione ... asimmetrica ... sotto questo punto di vista. 

non fa niente ... è stato bello ... 
a noi, è andata bene così ... 

sienne


----------



## Fantastica (30 Agosto 2013)

*Che donne*

... Leda, Harley, sienne, lola, che donne stupende siete.
Non riesco a citarvi tutte, ma non sapete quanto mi aiutate, specchi pensanti. 
:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:

La vera solitudine, non è solitudine, forse, ma bisogno di "perdono". Si lega al fatto che qualche lato ignoto di noi ci si è rivelato, ha scombussolato le nostre vite, l'idea che avevamo di noi e delle nostre vite, e la nostra immagine di noi ne è stata oscurata; come diceva Harley, smettiamo di idealizzare noi stesse e ci sentiamo sole, perché è una parte di noi che ci ha lasciate... Fumiamo due sigarette prima di andare a dormire, perché dobbiamo abituarci a chi siamo diventate, perché dobbiamo rimettere insieme i pezzi e alcuni pezzi sono così nuovi... Per riprendere una metafora usata altrove da Rabarbaro, ci figuravamo di essere un Mantegna e ci siamo scoperte, semplicemente vivendo, che siamo un Kandinskij, o forse il contrario... Bisogna abituarsi a se stessi, prima di incontrare davvero di nuovo il mondo... Non credo sia una questione di generazione, ma di maturità. Arriva un momento in cui ci tocca smettere di crederci lucide e padrone del bene e del male, di saperli riconoscere, di saperli scegliere, di saperli padroneggiare. Quello che mi piace enormemente in voi è che però questa consapevolezza non è una scusante per diventare sorde cieche mute, insomma, ciniche, oppure per diventare rammollite e in qualche modo bambine vecchie, o vecchie bambine. E' la maturità, è la stagione più feconda della vita. E per le donne, assolutamente impagabile.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... Leda, Harley, sienne, lola, che donne stupende siete.
> Non riesco a citarvi tutte, ma non sapete quanto mi aiutate, specchi pensanti.
> :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
> 
> La vera solitudine, non è solitudine, forse, ma bisogno di "perdono". Si lega al fatto che qualche lato ignoto di noi ci si è rivelato, ha scombussolato le nostre vite, l'idea che avevamo di noi e delle nostre vite, e la nostra immagine di noi ne è stata oscurata; come diceva Harley, smettiamo di idealizzare noi stesse e ci sentiamo sole, perché è una parte di noi che ci ha lasciate... Fumiamo due sigarette prima di andare a dormire, perché dobbiamo abituarci a chi siamo diventate, perché dobbiamo rimettere insieme i pezzi e alcuni pezzi sono così nuovi... Per riprendere una metafora usata altrove da Rabarbaro, ci figuravamo di essere un Mantegna e ci siamo scoperte, semplicemente vivendo, che siamo un Kandinskij, o forse il contrario... Bisogna abituarsi a se stessi, prima di incontrare davvero di nuovo il mondo... Non credo sia una questione di generazione, ma di maturità. Arriva un momento in cui ci tocca smettere di crederci lucide e padrone del bene e del male, di saperli riconoscere, di saperli scegliere, di saperli padroneggiare. Quello che mi piace enormemente in voi è che però questa consapevolezza non è una scusante per diventare sorde cieche mute, insomma, ciniche, oppure per diventare rammollite e in qualche modo bambine vecchie, o vecchie bambine. E' la maturità, è la stagione più feconda della vita. E per le donne, assolutamente impagabile.


Ehm.. io sono un uomo, ma, ho letto e leggendo mi ritrovo sdoppiato. Due Ultimo, uno del quale si ricorda benissimo di quello che state scrivendo,  che può percepire soltanto chi sa di cosa si sta parlando, e ne conviene perchè conosce. L'altro Ultimo invece è andato oltre quel gradino, e non sa spiegarvi nè come nè cosa ha scaturito il cambiamento, anche qua bisogna ritrovarcisi per capire esattamente o quasi, cosa vorrei scrivere.Senza comunque nulla togliere a quella solitudine che non esenta nessuno, ma che potrebbe smetterla di far crescere lasciando finalmente la giusta solitudine ad una solitudine che appartiene a persone che non conoscevano il tradimento.


----------



## Annuccia (31 Agosto 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma Santi Numi, mi spiegate perché per rinfocolare gli spiriti sopiti si deve sempre allungare sulla coppia l'ombra di un terzo?


quoto


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2013)

Simba ha detto:


> Sono entrato anch'io nel vortice...36 anni io 35 lei. Fidanzati per 10 anni, 2 anni di convivenza e 3 di matrimonio. Senza figli per scelta. Entrambi di bell'aspetto e piacenti. storia bellissima da subito, complicità, diagolo, sesso, amore, aiuto reciproco, insomma tutto quello che potevo desiderare da lei e da noi. Lei timida e molto riservata e sempre in cerca di protezione che in me' ha sempre trovato. Veniamo ad oggi; da 3 anni mi accusa di non sentirsi desiderata come un tempo e di non voler fare l'amore con lei. Tutte cose vere. Dette e ridette tra lacrime e musi lunghi. in risposta a tutto questo, cambiavo atteggiamento per 1 settimana e poi tornavo come prima. Perche' tanto era mia, tanto non gli facevo mancare niente, tanto ero sicuro che avesse bisogno di me e che non avrebbe fatto mai nulla per mettere a rischio il nostro amore. Il mio non desiderarla e' frutto di noia o routine che 14 anni di conoscenza ha portato, ma la amo e non l'ho mai tradita, ho privilegiato altri aspetti della vita di coppia. Non ho mai dato importanza hai suoi continui segnali e oggi mi trovo qua così vicino dal perderla. Gli ultimi 2 mesi sono stati brutti, lei fredda e io a ripetermi che gli sarebbe passata come sempre e poi via. Questa volta e' diverso. Trovo un messaggio sul suo Cell, non esplicito ma chiaramente non normale. Chiedo spiegazioni, mi dice che si, è vero, che messaggia con un ragazzo conosciuto in palestra e che gli fa piacere perché si sente apprezzata e desiderata, cosa che da me non aveva più da troppo. gli chiedo cosa prova e cosa c'è tra loro due, e lei tra lacrime e rancore mi ripete che mi ama e che sta male ma che non ha fatto sesso con questo ma che sarebbe successo da li a poco. gli chiedo di chiudere con questo ragazzo altrimenti me ne sarei andato. Lei mi dice che il giorno dopo avrebbe chiuso la cosa e che voleva solo me. Per tutta la settimana successiva facciamo sesso come da tantissimo non facevamo e de' stato bellissimo per entrambi poi  scoppiavano litigate e rancori sputati addosso, soprattutto da parte sua, ma cerco di riconquistarla ma lei non si fida più ed è presa da mille dubbi. Oggi scopro che per tutta la settima ha continuato a sentirlo, e sono riuscito a leggere tutti i messaggi che si sono scambiati. ho voluto leggerli per capire che cosa c'era tra di loro e capire cosa fare. scopro che a lei piace questo ragazzo che gli dice 4 cazzate al momento giusto, che si sono dati un appuntamento per la prossima settimana e lei lo vuole vedere. Io la amo e la desidero come non mai o come da troppo non provavo. Non sono mai stato così vicino dal perderla come oggi e questo mi fa impazzire. tra mille sofferenze gli ho detto che se voleva incontrarlo di farlo pure e che me ne sarei andato da casa per 3/4 giorni per non condizionarla sui suoi dubbi, ma che passati questi giorni e passato il suo incontro con questo ragazzo, fosse chiara con me e con noi. lei non voleva che andassi via perche' aveva gia fatto la sua scelta, ma era dubbiosa e voleva capire, non voleva piu incontrarlo ma era dubbiosa e voleva capire. ho dovuto lasciarla libera da condizionamenti dovuti alla mia presenza. Lo so, e' un rischio grosso che mi prendo ma non potevo evitare una cosa che magari sarebbe successa più avanti e a mia insaputa. Meglio toccare il fondo adesso per ripartire come un razzo il prima possibile. questa e' la mia storia. Cosa ne pensate? Grazie mille ciao


Io penso che non riuscirò mai a capire comportamenti come quello della tua compagna.
Mandarti a quel paese perché non le dai tutto quello che desidera da un rapporto: NO.
Sentirsi con un altro uomo, mentirti anche dopo essere stata scoperta, continuare nonostante tu ti sia messo finalmente in discussione: SI.
Tua moglie non riesce nemmeno a gestire le priorità della sua vita, nemmeno quella di coppia, secondo me hai fatto bene...ma fossi in te andrei avanti con la mia vita senza aspettarla.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io penso che non riuscirò mai a capire comportamenti come quello della tua compagna.
> Mandarti a quel paese perché non le dai tutto quello che desidera da un rapporto: NO.
> Sentirsi con un altro uomo, mentirti anche dopo essere stata scoperta, continuare nonostante tu ti sia messo finalmente in discussione: SI.
> Tua moglie non riesce nemmeno a gestire le priorità della sua vita, nemmeno quella di coppia, secondo me hai fatto bene...ma fossi in te andrei avanti con la mia vita senza aspettarla.


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


>


ciao!!:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> ciao!!:smile:


:bacio:


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :bacio:


:kiss::amici:


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2013)

.


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2013)

Ciao Simba,

probabilmente non leggi più.
la dico lo stesso. 

parli di un grande amore che provi per lei. 
le hai dato la libertà e quella serata per capire, scegliere ecc. 

in se, questo è veramente un bel atto, che si potrebbe
arrivare a definire ... un forte sentimento d'amore. 
ma la reazione ... la racconta differentemente. 
perciò, qualcos'altro si nasconde dietro questa magnanimità. 
non lo so cosa è ... solo tu lo puoi o sapere o scoprire ... 

se fosse stato amore ... e solo amore ...
s'arresti stato più che contento, che lei abbia scelto,
secondo un suo sentire profondo ... e che abbia scelto te. 
invece, te la sei presa ... sei rimasto deluso ... 
mi sa tanto di  ... mah chi lo sa ... 

sienne


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Simba,
> 
> probabilmente non leggi più.
> la dico lo stesso.
> ...


Ciao sienne!
Quello che poni tu è lo stesso dubbio che ponevo anch'io...

E comunque, io vedo un parallelo tra la mia storia e quella di Simba...


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2013)

mi fate un riassunto?


----------

